#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-25
<Mirv> vila: I didn't get your 'why not a regular MP', when I was suggesting to disable the radeon from the config. you should do the merge proposal against the config but you need to deploy the change regardless of the bzr change.
<Mirv> josepht: I don't think you need me to check whether something is running on radeon.. for jobs I guess it's ok if it's still deployed, just look it's idle at http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/? and if you need it for investigations, remove it from the lp:cupstream2distro-config first.
<vila> Mirv: because I found it weird that you didn't file the MP. There are enough things that are not (yet!) under version control and are therefore hard to track, to add confusion by not using version control for stuff that is already using it ;)
<vila> Mirv: now, what about:
<vila> <vila> Mirv: 'long annoying detail of the next job breaking after abort' as in this problem has been know  ? Since when ?
<Mirv> vila: I didn't file a MP because I left it for you to decide whether the problems can be solved or if the radeon machine needs to be taken off from rthe grid
<Mirv> I just thought that if you need the diff, I'll offer it
<Mirv> vila: that problem of error-after-abort has been seen before, but just not fixed. not really sure when it was first noticed.
<vila> Mirv: ack, then I've good news, expect it to soon be a thing of the past: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/otto-test-radeon/label=qa-radeon-7750/61/console
<vila> Mirv: I'm not fully awake yet and have an urgent dentist appointment to attend 1h30 from now
<Mirv> vila: nice!
<vila> Mirv: I'll check where this fix need to be deployed then
<Mirv> vila: ok, have "fun" there
<vila> Mirv: and then I think we need to discuss how to interact around this kind of issues, otto node provisioning is too complex to handle given the occurrence of these incidents. Who is responsible for them is unclear, I think you'll be better served if you could manage them yourself but at the same time there are cases where the ci team need to take control. I don't think this case was one of them.
<Mirv> ok
<vila> Mirv: so for the next hours, don't abort jobs ;) But lower the timeout ?
<vila> Mirv: or as a really dirty trick, if you get stuck, run the job I pointed above, it will stop the container
<Mirv> ok, testing running something then using the test job if needed
<jibel> Mirv, vila OOC, why do you need to abort jobs?
<vila> jibel: Mirv needs to when they are stuck and the timeout is too long for him, hence the advice to reduce it (dunno who set it to 330 mins...)
<jibel> vila, but why are they stuck? It usually means something went wrong isn't it?
<vila> jibel: AFAIK in this case, the Xserver inside the container crashed, and I think aborting is the wrong idea as it means the Xorg.0.log file is not collected which means Mirv can't provide it upstream
 * vila dentist &
<jibel> vila, ah, okay, maybe this condition could be checked in the runner and exit when X dies as there is no point in running tests without it
<jibel> vila, and I agree 330min is a very long timeout, it used to be 2hours because unity testsuite takes 90min
<didrocks> IIRC, it was extended for the Mir guys to debug without needing us to prevent the timeout, I guess it can go back to 2h + the fix jibel mentionned about detecting X
<jibel> didrocks, vila on the testbed you could run in background something like "while sleep 60; do pidof X || do_something_to_terminate_cleanly; done"
<didrocks> yeah
<jibel> or a more elaborate version of that of couse :)
<Mirv> well I'm confirming the radeon still breaks, so I'll now remove its usage from config
<vila> jibel, didrocks: right, tests should check for X and fail otherwise. That's a more specific fix that the one I'm investigating right now which is: something went wrong, clean the place. And I want that later one in place in any case as it will catch other, yet unknown, failures.
<Mirv> (http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=qa-radeon-7750/576/console - X.org probably crashed if one would look at the logs)
<vila> Mirv, didrocks: now I'd like to understand what your policy is regarding otto nodes availability. -nvidia absence was a blocker, now qa-radeon presence is a blocker
<vila> going with the logic that -nvidia was a blocker as specific failures won't be caught, it seems to me that -radeon should be kept especially when it's not failing for all suites
<Mirv> https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/remove_qa-radeon-7750/+merge/196494
<Mirv> vila: we would need all three to be functional in order to get really trustworthy results, also in case one of them breaks we don't want it to be the last one. but having a broken machine enabled blocks more than having 2/3 working.
<Mirv> vila: if there'd be a list of stacks it works at every time, then it could be enabled selectively of course. but the crashes might be random too.
<didrocks> vila: I mean I want at least 2
<didrocks> vila: one isn't enough
<Mirv> I proposed now https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/remove_qa-radeon-7750/+merge/196494 which would remove radeon from all of the stacks for now
<vila> Mirv: good, that's what I thought for -nvidia so happy to see some convergence there
<vila> Mirv: 'random crashes' indeed is what this catch-all fix is about, needs a bit of refinement as it assumes there is a single container running (and I want a clear error message otherwise)
<vila> Mirv, didrocks: only autopilot-*-daily_release jobs ever run otto tests right ?
<didrocks> vila: I guess there is another one that jibel put in place for community apps ^
<vila> didrocks: on q-jenkins ?
<didrocks> IIRC, yeah
<vila> didrocks: ack, thanks, I'll followup with fginther about that then
<jibel> vila, that was a project to run autopilot tests of desktop application written by the community, but since the move to a queternourly release, there are no slot available anymore to run them
<didrocks> thanks
<jibel> I'll move that to VMs and hand it over to CI
<vila> hioh, since you mention VMs, sorry, never found the time to get back to you about 'vga ??? not supported' remark you made when I talked about pass through
<vila> jibel: I'm not sure we're on the same page there, to me, pass through refers to the feature where the host *ignores* the graphics card and let the kvm fully handles it (crashes included). Is that what you were referring to or something different ?
<vila> Mirv: timeout set to 120 for now but if you feel you're still  wasting too much time, lower it again.
<Mirv> vila: ok, thanks. where it's set, I haven't known that?
<vila> Mirv: oh very very sorry, http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/configure
<vila> Mirv: build environment / Absolute / Timeout minutes
<didrocks> ogra_: please, kick an image as soon as you can
<vila> Mirv: apologies, I shouldn't have assume you knew where that timeout was defined :-( Better repeat assumed knowledge rather giving incomplete hints :-( Painful for all involved in the end...
<vila> didrocks: about 'it was extended for the Mir guys to debug without needing us to prevent the timeout', as in: so they can access the otto node while the job was running/suspended but the container still accessible ?
<didrocks> vila: they had random races which prevented the session to start
<didrocks> vila: so yeah, they wanted to dive in when this happened
<didrocks> and most of the time, we noticed after 2 hours
<didrocks> so too late, nearly the end of the timeout
<vila> didrocks: ack, so in the longer term, we want to give them a way to reproduce that on a different otto node (ideally on *their* machine) so we don't have to interfer with production right ?
<didrocks> vila: exactly
<didrocks> vila: but as it's racy and hw dependant, we need a way to stress it to reproduce
<didrocks> with the same hw
<vila> didrocks: yeah, tricky balance to find...
<vila> didrocks: but let's start with a solution that preserve production and only fallback to de-provisioning as a last resort (not to mention the landing and ci teams need a lighter process than filing a MP, land it, deploy it)
<didrocks> vila: waiting eagerly on your patches :)
<vila> didrocks: priorities are 1) fixing 1ss move, 2) ci airline early target(s), 3) the rest AFAIU
<vila> didrocks: so stopping the container after the timeout sounds like the best trade-off in the short term
<didrocks> vila: I guess it's already what happens (stopping after the timeout)
<didrocks> just change the timeout to 2 hours
<vila> didrocks: and tuning the timeout to it slowest possible value should also give you faster feedback
<vila> didrocks: yes, that's why I say: don't abort !
<didrocks> vila: it doesn't abort, it's stopping the container
<vila> didrocks: the issue is a container still running when the job is aborted and that happened several times in the last days no ?
<didrocks> vila: yeah, but that's not linked to the timeout
<didrocks> at least, not to: "vila | didrocks: so stopping the container after the timeout sounds like the best trade-off in the short term"
<didrocks> as I said, what you told just above is already done ^
<didrocks> another issue is what you work from Friday if I understood correctly
<vila> didrocks: yes, but that assumes that nobody abort jobs
<didrocks> which is:
<didrocks> "if someone abort the jobs, shutdown the container"
<didrocks> (nothing to do with timeout)
<vila> didrocks: meh, the link between the timeout and somebody aborting the job is that if the timeout is short enough nobody *can* abort the job
<didrocks> vila: yeah, so just move the timeout to 2h
<didrocks> as we need 90 minutes for the unity7 tests
<vila> didrocks: already done
<didrocks> so, you're back to what we had initially
<didrocks> same functionality, same bugs :)
<vila> didrocks: can you guarantee that nobody will abort jobs ? If not I'd rather have a catch-all in place
<didrocks> vila: ok, so there is no link if you want to add the safety net
<didrocks> between the timeout and this "fix abort" case
<vila> didrocks: don't know how to explain it....
<vila> didrocks: people have been aborting jobs
<didrocks> well, it's easy:
<didrocks> - the timeout was too long
<jibel> vila, this "jenkins cannot kill tasks it doesn't own" has been there forever, and is not specific to release testing
<didrocks> -> just REVERT to 2h, no need for a week to discuss that, it was for a Mir race case, we didn't restore it, just do it…
<didrocks> (and discussion closed on that one)
<didrocks> - if someone aborts the job, we're screwed
<didrocks> -> yeah, valid one, known from the starts, we either decide to fix it or leave it alone
<jibel> vila, so if you can fix it for every thing running in jenkins go ahead but it's orthogonal to the daily release IMO
<vila> jibel: thanks, didn't know if that was linked to 1ss move or not
<didrocks> no need to have discussions on those for days :)
<vila> didrocks: but I told you the timeout has been fixed, since you keep discussing I thought you had something else on your mind
<didrocks> vila: no, just "the other issue isn't really link if you want a real fix for it"
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/1ss-move-current-issues
<didrocks> even if I understand we'll get it less, as we did at first
<vila> didrocks: right, so several potential fixes have been tried, discussed and agreement found, I came up with a new one yesterday evening and told Mirv this morning. I think that's where we stopped being on the same page ;)
<didrocks> I don't have the start of the discussion, what was the new potential fix proposal?
<vila> didrocks: I realize there are other fixes, better targeted, but they'll require more time. If you're fine with ensuring the jobs are not aborted anymore, I'm fine leaving that ticking bomb at peace for now.
<vila> <vila> Mirv: ack, then I've good news, expect it to soon be a thing of the past: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/otto-test-radeon/label=qa-radeon-7750/61/console
<didrocks> vila: how can we ensure?
<vila> didrocks: ensure what ? that people won't abort jobs or that we'll stop the container if they do ?
<didrocks> vila: I don't know, just repeating your "If you're fine with ensuring the jobs are not aborted anymore" -> how do you do that?
<vila> didrocks: that's the question you didn't answer ;)
<vila> <vila> didrocks: can you guarantee that nobody will abort jobs ? If not I'd rather have a catch-all in place
<didrocks> vila: well, it's a rethorical question I guess… the answer is obvisouly no
<didrocks> vila: so, you are going to work on a fix?
<vila> didrocks: look at that url above and you'll find a crude fix in the post build part of the job which I need to refine slightly
<didrocks> vila: not sure what that means, apart that you detect a container running
<vila> didrocks: that's the two encountered cases where a job can't run because the previous one was aborted.
<vila> didrocks: or rather, one is when the previous one was aborted, the other is when the current job has started a container and *may* have left it running
<didrocks> vila: ok
<sil2100> Joining in a moment
<sil2100> Damn, hangouts is taking ages today... some plugin problems
<sil2100> Ok, getting really irritated here
<ogra_> === Image r29 building ===
<sil2100> Now I have no video from anyone
<Mirv> so, radeon was still running after deploying config changes. let's see if it helps now that I removed it also from the daily_release job
<ev> jibel: I just closed our task tracking drude and rabisu. Can you confirm that they're working as expected?
<ev> (closed because I can confirm they're up)
<Mirv> ok everyone FYI, now it should be finally possible to run stacks sanely again and even get autopilot results
<jibel> ev, they're working. I reopened the RT because FW rules are incorrect.
<jibel> ev, I fixed the problem with the publisher, it is due to an incompatibility in matrix jobs configurations between 1.424 (version before the move) and 1.480, I added info on asana so Larry can notify other people using matrix jobs on d-jenkins
<jibel> 1.424, 1.480 = versions of jenkins
<jibel> ev, and there is still a ticket open fo the scheduler not working on d-jenkins
<jibel> ev, but I think it's a bug in jenkins when a request for shutdown is cancelled and can only be fixed with a restart
<ev> jibel: awesome, thank you for all of that!
<Saviq> ev, hey, seems the otto runner is b0rked somehow https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/957/console
<Saviq> ev, twice today it complained about being unable to start the lxc container
<ogra_> === image r29 DONE ===
<ev> otp for another 30-45min
<popey> wow, when did we add the sound of a 1920's typewriter to the keyboard?
<popey> didrocks: RSS Reader is working mostly fine, found a bug and filed it, File manager seems to be an AP issue, most issues relating to pop overs.
<didrocks> popey: ok, keep me posting on all other discoveries :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<popey> will do
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-11-25-112323.png is fun
<popey> phone got stuck between two scopes
<ev> ^ vila is the problem Saviq is experiencing further fallout from what we just discussed on the phone?
<Saviq> popey, unity8 crashed?
<popey> no
<popey> it just got wedged a bit when I searched in the home then while results returned I swiped across
<popey> after I took that pick I swiped and it locked on to the scope fine
<Saviq> popey, if you can reproduce, please bug
<popey> s/pick/pic/
<popey> yeah, trying
<vila> ev: not exactly and this one seems to be s-jenkins, not q-jenkins
<ev> oh right
 * ev digs
<popey> Saviq: managed to do it again, not quite sure how, will file a bug
<popey> Saviq: bug 1254693
<ubot5> bug 1254693 in Unity 8 "Unity sometimes gets stuck between two scopes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1254693
<popey> Saviq: lemme know if you need any logs off the phone
<Saviq> popey, logs likely won't help, steps to reproduce would be good if you find them
<ogra_> xnox, did you happen to test the libc6 changes on touch ? (my client disconnected, havent seen the outcome of the conversation on the weekend)
<xnox> ogra_: no i did not. plus i don't have mako/maguro.
<ogra_> xnox, grouper is a target this cycle ;)
<ogra_> ok, then i'll do that testing later today
<Mirv> so what was again the status with the unity8 problem?
<Mirv> (crasher)
<Mirv> I'm wondering whether I could push the mir builds to the PPA or if unity8 needs to be built still which would pull unwanted dependencies in case I'd push for mir
<Mirv> either way I can probably work on mir tomorrow morning before the meeting
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/1ss-move-current-issues
<didrocks> Mirv: oh, you didn't release Mir yet?
<Mirv> didrocks: nope, not enough time for today unfortunately to run all the tests anyhow. I'm just thinking whether there was any problem in preparing the PPA now so that I can run tests tomorrow morning.
<sil2100> didrocks: and I almost forgot the publish button! Can you ACK a packaging change? http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/QA/job/cu2d-qa-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_autopilot_1.4+14.04.20131125-0ubuntu1.diff
<vila> didrocks, Mirv: catch-all to stop containers on aborted jobs is now in place for http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/
<didrocks> Mirv: good for me to prepare the ppa
<didrocks> vila: great!
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks. one more thing, is this current manual stack run intentional and is it planned to change now that I disabled radeon again?
<Mirv> (ie build_all disabled)
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<didrocks> Mirv: you can enable it again I guess
<Mirv> ok, enabling
<Mirv> updated the stack status page as well
<didrocks> thanks Mirv!
<fginther> morning
<didrocks> hey fginther
<fginther> didrocks, morning
<dobey> didrocks, lool: do i need to do a landing ask to add a pkg-config file to a -dev package as well, for a source that has some binaries on the touch image? (the -dev package itself isn't on the image of course, and the other binary packages will not be changed)
<didrocks> dobey: if nothing else change and you test a rebuild didn't bring anything/change anything, please go ahead
<dobey> ok, great. thanks
<cjwatson> vila: ddeb -> package containing debug symbols, currently hosted on ddebs.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> we strip those off executables automatically during build
<cjwatson> apport-retrace makes use of them when people upload crash reports containing core dumps
<cjwatson> or people can run apport-retrace manually to diagnose issues, or even install the ddebs directly
<vila> cjwatson: oh ! debug debs, why are they involved for ci ?
<cjwatson> because we're copying packages into the primary archive, and therefore ideally need to make sure ddebs are available for those copied binaries
<cjwatson> unfortunately ddebs are implemented with a giant hack on the backend right now so that's tricky
<cjwatson> the work to fix that has been planned for a while and about 90% implemented
<cjwatson> I think it's currently blocked on moving the librarian to swift
<vila> cjwatson: oooh, so you want to make sure debs are not blindly copied without their ddeb ?
<cjwatson> right, and also: ddebs need to be created in the first place
<cjwatson> which can only be done while building the debs
<vila> cjwatson: right, ok
<cjwatson> wgrant has done a good deal of work on the copy logic etc.
<Saviq> ev, any word on the failing containers?
<ev> ^ josepht should be able to update you
<Saviq> ev, thanks
<josepht> Saviq: I'm still looking at it.  It seems jenkins has a gnome-session open but I haven't tracked down exactly why yet.
<popey> didrocks: calendar app failing in #29, run tests locally and it fails here too, but the app itself works. so probably ap issue.
<Saviq> josepht, thanks
<popey> paging balloons.. http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/29:20131125:20131125/5091/calendar-app-autopilot/ - these failures. can someone take a look at them? Do you need a bug filed?
<didrocks> popey: tell him "no thanksgiving for you if not fixed by TOMORROW" ;)
<popey> hah
<didrocks> popey: I heard there is one every year, they can get into next year one :)
<popey> they have way too many holidays
<popey> as do you lot!
 * popey lumps "europeans" together
 * popey is of course just jealous ㋛
<balloons> popey,
<balloons> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-new-event-test/+merge/195421
<balloons> it was fixed last week
<balloons> needs to get pushed to the images
<balloons> probably end up with a whole sleuth of stuff to push in again
<popey> good stuff
<popey> will poke sergio when he is around
 * popey hugs balloons 
 * balloons peeks and sees what else isn't landed
<josepht> Saviq: it looks like it was a gpu lockup
<Saviq> josepht, ok, will try to kick a job
<popey> balloons: lets get the full list of things that need updating and I'll test them for sergio so we can get them in the next image
<josepht> Saviq: wait, I think I'll need to have someone kick the machine first :)
<josepht> rfowler: ping
<Saviq> josepht, ok
<didrocks> balloons: can you check with sergio maybe about those?
<balloons> didrocks, yes, popey and I will work with sergio and land stuff :-)
<didrocks> balloons: can you tell me once it's done? (even by email)
<balloons> popey rejected the fixes last time :-)
<didrocks> so that I know what we can expect in the next images
<balloons> didrocks, sure, I'll email
<didrocks> bad bad popey!
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> ogra_: so, I discussed with asac, and he agrees on the "promote now"
<ogra_> ok
<didrocks> ogra_: is everything good from your perspective on image 28?
<ogra_> just wanted to make sure we dont bypass him
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, talk to various people and they agree I can tell the decision in the future, but let's see as well if asac agrees once back
<didrocks> ogra_: let's way for final popey's feedback then and publish if ok
<didrocks> wait*
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm, the indicators dont actually match the icons ... if i switch to bluetooth in the indicator header, the messaging icon is highlighted
<didrocks> ogra_: can you file that as a bug?
<ogra_> seems the caption odering doesnt match the icon odering here
<didrocks> I saw that in the old days already
<ogra_> functionally it seems to be ok though
<didrocks> but couldn't reproduce it reliably
<didrocks> so maybe just a race
 * ogra_ reboots the phone to see if it is still there afterwards
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, if now it happens 100% of the time, I would see that as an improvement (relatively speaking :p)
<didrocks> but at least, we'll have a way to fix it more easily ;)
<ogra_> definitely reliable
<didrocks> it's weird, but I would "\o/"
<ogra_> see #ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> seems there is even already a bug
<didrocks> ok, nice! at least, we'll be able to kill it definitively :)
<popey> didrocks: 28 is okay from my perspective
<didrocks> popey: great!
<ogra_> same here
<didrocks> ogra_: please promote, I have an email ready (just need popey to ack it, it's a little bit special and I want to have it right ;))
<josepht> rfowler: unping
<josepht> Saviq: okay, you are clear to kick a job
<Saviq> josepht, thanks
<Ursinha> ogra_, didrocks, do you monitor regression bugs whenever checking if a image is good to go or not? The bugs I filed were tagged regression
<didrocks> Ursinha: I monitor with tabs
<Ursinha> including the indicator bug
<ogra_> === Image r28 PROMOTED ===
<didrocks> \o/
 * didrocks sends email
<didrocks> Ursinha: I don't track the tags, but bugs directly TBH
<rsalveti> is 28 better than the previous one, even with a few regressions?
<rsalveti> in theory we don't want to promote something that we know that has regression
<ogra_> rsalveti, it a lot worse
<ogra_> *it's
<rsalveti> then why did we promote it?
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<ogra_> image 10 was the last one ...
<ogra_> 28 was just promoted
<rsalveti> right, but are you using it as your daily phone?
<ogra_> rsalveti, because people are starting to nag i guess
<rsalveti> don't push images that are known to be broken
<didrocks> rsalveti: it's not worse, the test failures are false positives
<rsalveti> it's a pita
<rsalveti> Ursinha is using as her daily phone
<ogra_> didrocks, it is full of crashes
<didrocks> (or negatives)
<didrocks> ogra_: the crashes are on exit
<Ursinha> didrocks, I found a couple regressions I filed, plus some I still need to file...
<didrocks> as discussde this morning
<didrocks> discussed
<rsalveti> and I stopped counting the amount of times Ursinha complained that something stopped working
<rsalveti> and 10 was indeed better
<rsalveti> please, don't promote broken stuff
<didrocks> Ursinha: the indicator one was a race that happened before (in image 10), I'm not aware/no one mentionned other regressions before we promoted
<didrocks> did we?
<ogra_> rsalveti, thats why i asked for asac approval for it
<didrocks> and asac +1 on those premise
<ogra_> i didnt feel like promoting it
<rsalveti> well, we all need to agree when to promote something
<rsalveti> and not wait for asac to decide
<ogra_> rsalveti, clear statement was equal or better than 10
<rsalveti> right, and it's not equal, it's worse it seems
<ogra_> we didnt have any such image in the last two weeks
<Ursinha> ogra_, if it has a regression can I consider it worse?
<ogra_> Ursinha, yes
<Ursinha> ogra_, so........
<rsalveti> still, we don't want to break people dogfooding it
<rsalveti> remember, we have people using dogfooding it
<didrocks> so, do you have a real list of regressions and why weren't they brought up there?
<ogra_> Ursinha, dont look at me ... i wouldnt hve promoted it ... we explicitly asked asac for approval
<rsalveti> didrocks: are you using it as your daily phone?
<didrocks> rsalveti: I do use it
<Ursinha> didrocks, that was my question :) I've been filing bugs and being careful enough to add the regression tag to it so they can be found
<rsalveti> didrocks: with trusty?
<Ursinha> if they're not, we need to do something about it, because depending on nagging people to have it looked at doesn't scale
<didrocks> Ursinha: do you have a link across launchpad, I told I'm tracking bugs that was up here
<didrocks> rsalveti: yep
<rsalveti> and would you like to use/have new regressions?
<didrocks> rsalveti: but I'm using -proposed
<rsalveti> or would you like to have a working phone?
<rsalveti> right
<Ursinha> didrocks, you can have a list of bugs tagged regression for a list of projects, if you need I can craft an script for you that does that
<rsalveti> yeah, we need a list of regressions asap
<didrocks> rsalveti: again, a list please, all what I need
<rsalveti> we shouldn't accept regressions
<rsalveti> that's the only way to move forward
<Ursinha> we can't consider all bugs tagged regression because that would bring lots of unrelated bugs, but we need to be sure that all the projects important to us are being checked for regression bugs
<Ursinha> I can do that
<didrocks> from my experience, I just heard here about "the indicator one" that I can reproduce here
<Ursinha> didrocks, exactly
<didrocks> which I saw before
<rsalveti> Ursinha: dogfooding-regression?
<didrocks> but only once
<didrocks> so it seems a race becoming reliably failing
<rsalveti> I was able to reproduce it with 28
 * ogra_ too
<rsalveti> and we have a bug already, ogra_ as well
<rsalveti> so why did we promote 28 hahah
<Ursinha> didrocks, I'm trying to create a way of tagging all important bugs in a way no reported and confirmed bugs slip
<Ursinha> rsalveti, it was there on 27 already
<didrocks> Ursinha: that would be excellent, so that we have a direct access on that list
 * ogra_ admits he didnt test r27 ... the tst results looked so bad it didnt look worth it ... 
<ogra_> (thugh r28 doesnt actually look much better)
 * Ursinha kicks the hell out of ogra_ 
<rsalveti> but worse than 10
<didrocks> *again*, popey confirmed the test results are false positives
<ogra_> yes
<popey> hmm?
<didrocks> he tried them manually, all after another
<ogra_> popey, its all your fault :P
<popey> #blamepopey
<didrocks> :)
<Ursinha> didrocks, I can do that, only need to know the projects that are important to us that should be tracked
<Ursinha> all projects and avengers wiki page and what else?
<didrocks> Ursinha: well, I guess everything in the phone, so it's a big list :)
<didrocks> from lihybris to Unity8
<didrocks> or we need a metaproject
<didrocks> like affect phone
<Ursinha> hmm
<ogra_> everything thats seeded
<Ursinha> ogra_, touch or all images?
<ogra_> touch for us
<Ursinha> we need 1) list of packages, 2) list of upstream projects
<ogra_> no idea if anyone actuvely looks at desktop regressions that way
<Ursinha> there are bugs reported against the projects but not the packages in ubuntu
 * ogra_ assumes desktop people know their packages OOTB
<davmor2> ogra_: it's always popey 's fault
<ogra_> Ursinha, that breaks our bug filing policy
<Ursinha> the packages in desktop (and other teams) can be tracked by subscribing a team to them, you have the list of affected packages in that way
<Ursinha> but as I said, not only packages need to be tracked, but also projects
<Ursinha> ogra_, what's the bug filing policy?
<ogra_> Ursinha, bugs *need* to be filed against the ubunu packages ... preferably using ubuntu-bug ... filing them additionally against upstream projects is optionsl
<ogra_> *optional
<rsalveti> well, we only need to track (from the touch perspective) the packaged affecting the touch seeds
<Ursinha> ogra_, okay, so what's broken isn't the policy, but people that are filing bugs need to do that when filing bugs
<ogra_> we only care for the bugs in the ubuntu archive .. which means they nneed to be filed against the packages not the project
<rsalveti> right
<Ursinha> I'm only tracking what exists today, there are people that file bugs only against the upstream projects...
<rsalveti> we need to work on disabling the bug tracking system for the upstream projects
<rsalveti> and only use the package one
<didrocks> rsalveti: +1
<Ursinha> or
<didrocks> it all just brought confusion
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, not really ...
<dobey> didrocks: just dput ubuntuone-credentials with the aforementioned .pc file addition; thanks
<Ursinha> we need to tell people to file bugs against packages as well
<didrocks> dobey: yw, thanks to you!
<rsalveti> Ursinha: that doesn't work reliably
<ogra_> rsalveti, upstream projects should still be able to use a bugtracker for i.e. wishlist bugs etc
<rsalveti> people we then depend on people :-)
<Ursinha> rsalveti, so you're suggesting people to file two bugs, one against upstream and another against the package?
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, if they want, sure
<ogra_> Ursinha, s/as well//
<Ursinha> that's what I'm saying, launchpad happily supports that already
<rsalveti> ogra_: but I believe we can disable most of them (for the ones we are the upstream)
<rsalveti> as we want trunk to always be reflected in the distro
 * ogra_ is sure asac wrote a mail about bug filing policies
<dobey> the biggest problem i've had with bug filers, is that they file bugs directly rather than using ubuntu-bug
<didrocks> rsalveti: just to be clear, I didn't revert the status on the bug, I just renamed the project (and conflicting edits)
<dobey> and that's even harder on touch as there's no good way to "report a bug" against a specific package
<ogra_> dobey, filing directly is fine as long as the bugs go into the right pocket ...
<rsalveti> didrocks: yup, mid-air collision
<ogra_> dobey, jzst add +filebug to the url ...
<dobey> ogra_: it's not fine, because the reporter tends to not provide valuable information that ubuntu-bug does provide
<ogra_> not rocket science
<Ursinha> dobey, ogra_ , we need to have a clear policy on how to report these bugs that affect touch packages/upstreams
<Ursinha> I'd be happy to do whatever I'm told, but it needs to be told somehow :)
<ogra_> Ursinha, eth clear policy is "file against the package in ubuntu, dont file against upstream projects"
<ogra_> wether you use ubuntu-bug or not, it needs to go against the package in any case
<rsalveti> policy might not work as we expect
<rsalveti> people will still use either the package or the upstream project
<rsalveti> as we depend on people doing the right thing
<Ursinha> ogra_, that's not what https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers says
<rsalveti> and that never works as expected :-)
<Ursinha> all the filebug links go to the upstream packages, it seems
<dobey> it's fine if the bug report contains all the information, filed by someone who knows what they're doing. but random person filing a bug doesn't tend to do that
<ogra_> Ursinha, sigh, and one cant even complain about that crap to them because the ML is invite only
<Ursinha> popey, ^
<popey> hmm?
<Ursinha> popey, avengers wiki page points people to file bug against upstream projects, not ubuntu packages
<Ursinha> and according to ogra_ that's not the official policy
<ogra_> popey, that bug tracking crap poolicy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengersmakes us miss all distro bugs with the tools we use
<Ursinha> and maybe because of that my regression bug was missed
<popey> ok, it's a wiki, people can edit it if it's wrong
<popey> i dont see a problem
<ogra_> popey, so you mean i should just delete 90% of the page ?
<Ursinha> popey, the problem is if that's is there there's a reason, we won't remove all we think it's wrong before discussing that with people that created that page and the process
<ogra_> this is just crap ... we will miss all bugs
<popey> delete?
 * ogra_ wonders why ev didnt scream out loud 
<ogra_> they wont end up on errors.u.c ever
<popey> why not edit it, link to the right pages?
<didrocks> popey: "exterminate" :)
<Ursinha> popey, read my last message :)
<ogra_> popey, right, i would just replaces it with a redirect to distro bug tracking policies
<popey> that wouldn't be helpful to people who don't know what lives in what package
<popey> some of the people filing bugs don't know whether something is a unity bug or indicator bug
<ogra_> popey, telling people to file bugs against upstream projects while everyone looks in the distro bugtrackers for bugs is just a mess
<popey> hence why there's a nice easy list
<popey> I didnt say we should ogra_
<Ursinha> good, now we're talking
<popey> I said the page should be edited to point to the correct place to file bugs
<ogra_> popey, no, the page does
<rsalveti> maybe a nice human-readable wiki page pointing upstream projects to packages
<popey> yes, and I said it can be corrected
<t1mp> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/970/console looks like an issue with jenkins, right?
<ogra_> popey, it has upstream "file a bug here" links in the table
<rsalveti> and then giving the distro bug tracking policy wiki page link
<popey> yes ogra_
<popey> you appear not to be reading the lines where I agree with you
<ogra_> popey, so people all file their bugs upstream
<t1mp> iti s from this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tabbar-closes-toolbar/+merge/196536
<popey> yes
<popey> I understand the problem and have proposed a simple solution
<rsalveti> so people can at least know which package is affected when a scope is not working (or at least how to find the right package)
<popey> edit the wiki so it points to the right place to file bugs
<Ursinha> popey, can we add to the Avengers page the list of correspondent ubuntu packages for each upstream, and tell them to mark their bugs as affecting distro and the said package?
<ogra_> Ursinha, that should rather be by mail imho
<rsalveti> Ursinha: we don't want the avengers to be opening bugs against the upstream project
<popey> +1
<rsalveti> because people are testing what is available in the image
<rsalveti> which is just the package
<Ursinha> ogra_, mail? wtf?
<ogra_> Ursinha, the wikipage needs to lose all the links to the trackers and point to the generic ubuntu bug filing pages
<popey> 1. edit page to correct issues, 2. email users of the page. 3. ?? 4. profit!
<popey> I would not wipe out the table just to point to one generic bug filing page
<ogra_> Ursinha, if upstreams want the bugs additionally in tehir upstream tracker they can indeed do that, but that shouldnt be noted on a wiki
<popey> that would be a regression
<Ursinha> rsalveti, the package is only a way of distributing the upstream project, how come a bug in a package is unrelated to its upstream?
<Ursinha> I might be missing something obvious here
<ogra_> popey, well, just the column with all these bug links
<ogra_> people will follow them
<rsalveti> yeah
<popey> ogra_: why cant those bug links be replaced with the right links to the ubuntu bug reporting links in launchpad?
<rsalveti> Ursinha: it might be, but not necessarily
<popey> i.e. https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+filebug?field.tags=avengers replaced with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+filebug?field.tags=avengers
<ogra_> popey, why cant they just be replaced with "use ubuntu-bug"
<rsalveti> Ursinha: that's why I don't see why we should be linking everything to the upstream project
<Ursinha> rsalveti, what's the most common case? a bug being in upstream and therefore in the package?
<rsalveti> just use packages, and if the upstream want to link it there, then they can do that
<popey> ogra_: if that works sure
<rsalveti> Ursinha: yup
<Ursinha> or a bug in the package bug upstream already fixed?
<Ursinha> so I don't see why forbid people to file bugs against the upstream projects
<rsalveti> Ursinha: well, don't have the data to tell
<popey> just be aware that sometimes it's not convenient to run "ubuntu-bug packagename" on the phone
<rsalveti> not forbid, but we don't necessarily need to force them to do it
<Ursinha> rsalveti, we're "forcing" them to file a bug, it doesn't matter the target
<rsalveti> in theory our upstreams should be watching for package-related bugs anyway
<Ursinha> in launchpad you have one issue and might have several affected pieces
<seb128> it makes life easier to "close" the bugs section on the upstream project
<seb128> we did that for the settings
<Ursinha> so I don't see a reason to prevent people filing bugs against the upstream project, if we can target the bug as affecting the ubuntu package as well
<seb128> that was a great move
<seb128> you end up with having 2 lists slightly not in sync
<seb128> having to change 2 lines every time
<seb128> it's just headaches to work with that setup
<popey> ogra_: what would you link someone to if they said "how do i file a bug on the device?"?
<rsalveti> Ursinha: just because it's usually easier to track it just at one place
<rsalveti> such as seb128 said
<Ursinha> rsalveti, if upstream people agree on using only the ubuntu package to track problems that's fine
<ogra_> popey, i would just say "adb shell ubuntu-bug"
<ogra_> popey, instead of looking up a wikipage :)
<rsalveti> Ursinha: that should be our default path imho
<rsalveti> and if the upstream wants to enable upstream bug tracking, they can do so
<Ursinha> rsalveti, so we need people to agree on that and we'll be all fine
<rsalveti> up
<rsalveti> yup
<Ursinha> my suggestion since the beginning was to make default people to file bugs/mark as affecting ubuntu packages
<Ursinha> nothing else
<Ursinha> that's what is important to you, right? that will (try to) guarantee bugs will be tracked and nothing will be missed
 * popey fixes the wiki page
<Ursinha> popey, I guess the problem isn't the wiki page per se, but the fact that there's no clear policy on how to file bugs and because of that one regression bug was overlooked...
<popey> it is to some degree
 * davmor2 wixes the fiki page that popey is on :D  muhahahahaha
<Ursinha> didrocks, what can be done is having a team in launchpad then subscribing said team to all the seeded packages, this way you won't miss any important bugs, would that work for you?
<didrocks> Ursinha: yeah, I like that plan
<didrocks> Ursinha: maybe check with the QA team as well?
<didrocks> as they will be the other ones I guess to use that
<Ursinha> didrocks, okay, will do
<ogra_> popey, i think you need the no_redirect magic in the link too
<popey> good call
<popey> ogra_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers better?
 * ogra_ hugs popey 
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> thanks
<ogra_> (sorry if i sounded harsh before ...)
<popey> Same here.
<tedg> So I've got a test failing because of old upstart, but 1.11 is in trusty.  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/upstart-app-launch-trusty-amd64-ci/17/console
<tedg> Not sure how that could be.
<cwayne> heya, anyone have an idea of why touch_custom tests weren't run?
<plars> cwayne: looking
<plars> cwayne: looks like we're having launchpad trouble at the moment
<plars> cwayne: ok, should be running now
<cwayne> plars, wonderful, thanks
<Ursinha> didrocks, do you discuss when/if an image is going to be promoted at the daily landing meetings?
<didrocks> Ursinha: we discussed it this morning, yeah
<Ursinha> maybe having a member of the QA team in that meeting would be useful to point out the relevant bugs when making such decisions (hi jfunk :))
<didrocks> Ursinha: they are invited
<didrocks> and were coming at some points
<jfunk> Ursinha, didrocks -- thanks for the idea, I'll set it up for future
<Ursinha> jfunk, I'm setting up a list with all the packages in the ubuntu touch image so it's easier to spot the regressions, that would help
<didrocks> thanks Ursinha, that will be really helpful
<rsalveti> fginther: what should we do when we get such issues? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/phablet-team-ofono-ubuntu-trusty-armhf-ci/4/console
<fginther> rsalveti, I'll file a report for the connection issue. The only thing we can do about the failure is to retry the MP, do you want me to do that?
<fginther> plars, what was the launchpad trouble you mentioned?
<rsalveti> fginther: no, that's fine, I can do it myself, just checking what would be the procedure :-)
<rsalveti> and thanks
<fginther> plars, an s-jenkins jobs failed to connect to lp, just want to know if the issues might be related
<plars> fginther: temporary issue with dns
<plars> fginther: seemed there was a bad line in the resolvconf setup, it's been taken care of now
<fginther> plars, did that effect the whole lab?
<plars> fginther: should just be kinnara
<fginther> ahhh
<plars> fginther: were you having problems from there also?
<plars> fginther: if so, try again
<fginther> plars, no, the failure was on cyclops-node08
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: use 'cihelp' | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/1ss-move-current-issues
<robru> didrocks, meeting?
<didrocks> robru: joining
<sil2100> I think my hangouts is badly broken
<didrocks> sil2100: ok
<didrocks> cyphermox: joining?
<cyphermox> yup
<robru> sil2100, do you have an android phone? if so you can join the hangouts with that, might work better
<sil2100> robru: I do, maybe next time I'll try that instead, but now I guess it would take too much time to set up, since my phone is a bit oldish
<fginther> plars, I'm seeing LP issues on lots of machines
<ev> ogra_: what am I supposed to be screaming about? :)
<plars> fginther: example?
<ogra_> ev, people filing all their bugs in their own upstream projects instead of ubuntu ... so that they wont end up on errors.u.c
<ev> what, using bugpatterns to direct crashes away from the ubuntu project in LP?
<fginther> plars, cyclops-node0[678]-eth0 so far
<fginther> plars, bzr branch fails with "bazaar.launchpad.net: Name or service not known"
<plars> fginther: can I ssh to those and take a look somehow?
<fginther> plars, yes
<fginther> rsalveti, looks like the problem is worse than just one builder. Looking for a resolution
<rsalveti> fginther: cool
<plars> Saviq: it looks like 26 did not have the unity crash issues, but 27 did. Anything in http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131120.2.changes that you think could be the culprit?
<ogra_> plars, well ... Mir
<plars> ogra_: that's what I was thinking, but I defer to the experts :)
<Saviq> plars, are those new crash issues?
<Saviq> plars, like, does unity8 crash all the time?
<plars> Saviq: these are the same crashes we talked about on friday
<ogra_> Saviq, on shutdown apparently
<plars> Saviq: every single autopilot test, apparently on shutting down unity8
<Saviq> plars, so well, basically everything there could cause that
<Saviq> plars, that has 'mir' in its name
<ogra_> Saviq, sure, but unity produces the crash file :)
<ogra_> no doubt a mir change is the root cause :)
<Saviq> ogra_, of course
<Saviq> ogra_, problem is it's not retrace'able :/
<sil2100> Ok, officially I cannot get my hangouts working
<sil2100> didrocks: I think I'll need a machine reboot, I'll do it in some moments when I'm finished with something here
<cyphermox> didrocks: heads up, I'm freezing today, so don't be surprised if I'm sick tomorrow
<cyphermox> I can't seem to manage to get warm :(
<didrocks> cyphermox: argh, no worry dude, take care!
<cyphermox> still okay today, so this might well just be a false alamr
<cyphermox> but hell, it's cold here :/
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: use 'fginther' | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/1ss-move-current-issues
<rsalveti> didrocks: ogra_: Ursinha: another regression, bug 1252737
<ubot5> bug 1252737 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "[regression] Ubuntu touch cannot get GSM signal if not joined to a WLAN network" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252737
<Ursinha> rsalveti, that was the problem I was facing yesterday, maybe?
<ogra_> rsalveti, i thought that was fixed
<rsalveti> Ursinha: probably
<didrocks> rsalveti: ogra_ told it was fixed
<ogra_> (thats at least two weeks old already)
<didrocks> wasn't it?
<ogra_> and i wasnt able to reproduce it anymore
<rsalveti> I can test, but the reporter said he was able to reproduce it with r25
<ogra_> didrocks, iirc davmor2 could reproduce it reliably for a few days and also didnt have it anymore
<didrocks> exactly
<ogra_> and in fact it works fine for me here
<ogra_> just dropped off wlan ... which switched it off and got me GSM ...
<awe_> om26er was able to reproduce today
<rsalveti> you need to remove wifi and reboot
<awe_> ogra_, so the question is how did mission control get updated?  We've certainly spent a bunch of time analyzing this, trying to figure out what the heck happened
<ogra_> awe_, well, i didnt even know about a bug being filed ... i had my conversations with davmor2 about it
<ogra_> and my own tests
<ogra_> awe_, that jus proves Ursinha's point
<awe_> ogra_, I try to file bugs when people report problems.  ;)-
<awe_> not sure what point is proven?
<ogra_> awe_, that image releasing needs to be happening based on bugs
<Ursinha> ogra_, do you have that mail where people discussed how bugs should be filed?
<Ursinha> I'd like to proceed with that discussion
<ogra_> instead of the landing team checking some manual testsand the dashboard of some flaky test results
<ogra_> Ursinha, there was no discussion, and no, as i said before, i cant find it ... it was a mail from asac
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> i cant manage to upgrade to r29 from r28
<Ursinha> ogra_, what happens?
<ogra_> the updater shows nonsense (r) ... (no version) ... and it either doesnt finish the download ortells me there was nothing downloaded
 * ogra_ reboots ... lets try a fresh boot 
<Ursinha> ogra_, try to close the settings and open again... that happened to me in a previous version...
<Ursinha> thought it was a transient bug but surely needs to be investigated
<Ursinha> ogra_, didrocks, awe_, and I can confirm bug 1252737 here, currently using r29 on mako
<ubot5> bug 1252737 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "[regression] Ubuntu touch cannot get GSM signal if not joined to a WLAN network" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252737
<awe_> rsalveti, you overwrote my bug summary!
<awe_> title
<ogra_> sue him about violating your copyright !!
<ogra_> :P
<rsalveti> awe_: mid-air collision
<ogra_> Ursinha, upgrade worked fine after a reboot now
<ogra_> something to keep an eye on i guess
<Ursinha> ogra_, yes, we should file a bug...
<Ursinha> against the ubuntu package :P
<awe_> Ursinha, can you try: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1252737/comments/12
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252737 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "[regression] Ubuntu touch cannot get GSM signal if not joined to a WLAN network" [Critical,Confirmed]
 * Ursinha looks
<awe_> Ursinha, originally the bug was filed against ofono (Ubuntu), I added a task for telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu), and marked the ofono task Invalid after we diagnosed the problem
<ogra_> Ursinha, this is pointless without being able to attach some data ... i usually file such non reproducable bugs the next time they occur so i can attach logs etc
<Ursinha> ogra_, but I don't even know which data should I look for, I don't feel ignoring it and not reporting the bug is the right approach
<ogra_> Ursinha, i'm not ignoring it :)
<ogra_> and it is all data thats related to system-image :)
<rsalveti> someone removed the ofono bugtask
<rsalveti> argh
<rsalveti> should be fine to keep it as invalid (for ofono)
<Ursinha> ogra_, sorry, I didn't mean to imply that :) I meant it's more useful to  have the issue reported so other people can observe if they have the same behavior
<rsalveti> just flashed 29 with -b, no signal
 * ogra_ is just booting 29 with wifi off before the reboot 
<ogra_> *twiddle* ... the boot takes a century
<rsalveti>         Attached = 0
<rsalveti> let me connect to a wifi ap
<rsalveti> aaaaaaaargh
<ogra_> confirmed
<rsalveti> keyboard has sound now
<Ursinha> rsalveti, I told you lol
<didrocks> yeah, confirmed as well
<ogra_> GSM is fine afte disabling WLAN
<rsalveti> that clearly shows that nobody tested 29 with bootstrap and no backup
<rsalveti> lol
<ogra_> GRRR
<didrocks> and yeah, empathy upload to ubuntu date matches
<rsalveti> Ursinha: so annoying
<ogra_> that indicator bug is super annoying !
<Ursinha> hehe
<Ursinha> how come no one noticed that before?
<ogra_> ah, finally found the network tab
<Ursinha> ogra_, click on the words and go directly to the tab you want otherwise is just crazy
<didrocks> Ursinha: always starting my phone when flashing at home, which has WLAN…
<ogra_> rsalveti, WOAH ... i wouldnt bother about sound from the kbd ... but it is LOUD !!!!
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<ogra_> and makes it really slow
<Ursinha> you are all a funny bunch :)
<rsalveti> yeah
<didrocks> yeah, I would +1 on the "not fan on keyboard sound"
<Ursinha> didrocks, ah, I meant the indicator bug
<rsalveti> seems I'm typing on a typewriter
<Ursinha> it's been there since 27 at least
<ogra_> not only that
<didrocks> Ursinha: really, I never use those settings, do you?
<ogra_> try typing fast
<Ursinha> rsalveti, a really     slow    one
<rsalveti> hahaha, yeah
<ogra_> you only get sound for evey other keypress
<Ursinha> didrocks, everytime I want to check Incoming, or change brightness
<Ursinha> or connect to wifi, or enable/disable bluetooth
<rsalveti> wonder if the one who did the sound change actually uses the phone
<Ursinha> or raise volume
<didrocks> Ursinha: ah, I don't use sms ;)
<Ursinha> I listen to music on this little thing :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, he tested on a PC :P
<rsalveti> might be
<ogra_> (or she ... who knows)
<didrocks> Ursinha: and just turn on/off the phone screen
<rsalveti> bfiller: ^^ :-)
<didrocks> it's clearly developer's fault, all Bill's :)
<rsalveti> super-annoying-low-and-slow keyboard sound
<rsalveti> *high
<rsalveti> :-)
<bfiller> rsalveti: really bad, should be off by default. MR in progress for that
<rsalveti> bfiller: *thanks* :-)
<didrocks> bfiller: oh, it wasn't intended to be on by default?
<bfiller> that's what you get when a developer bangs something in before leaving the company (:
<bfiller> didrocks: no
<rsalveti> hahah
<didrocks> bfiller: ahah, "let's push the bomb"
<bfiller> rsalveti: DONE https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard-sound-off/+merge/196580
<Ursinha> awe_, that command made the GSM signal appear even with wifi off
<rsalveti> Ursinha: yeah
 * rsalveti hugs bfiller 
<rsalveti> didrocks: now please, land this asap
<rsalveti> :P
<didrocks> Ursinha: awe_: confirmed :)
<didrocks> rsalveti: ahah, yeah, will do with the GSM/Unity8 and ubuntu-ui-toolkit fixes. Same level of severity :)
<bfiller> rsalveti: you can turn it off by running "gsettings set com.canonical.keyboard.maliit key-press-feedback false"
<rsalveti> didrocks: cool
<rsalveti> bunch of regressions
<rsalveti> bfiller: cool
<didrocks> so, back on the empathy one
<ogra_> rsalveti, didrocks, and dont forget about "not able to make the image writable anymore" one too
<didrocks> ogra_: what? which one? didn't hear (yet) about it
<didrocks> for empathy: should we change the settings key? I would prefer having a seb around to know this use-conn impacts…
<rsalveti> stgraber is pushing a fix for that
<ogra_> didrocks, was discussed the last hours in #phablet ... (and is already fixed in archive)
<rsalveti> still waiting another android upload
<rsalveti> with the system.img and swap security fix as well
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, backlogged
<didrocks> so, all that planned for tomorrow, the Mir team is looking at the unity8 fix, I don't have feedback from the toolkit team yet though (for the indicator one)
<didrocks> we'll get a promoted image that should fix all those
<rsalveti> we should build another image later today though
<ogra_> ++
<rsalveti> instead of waiting for tomorrow
<didrocks> rsalveti: +1 as soon as you have this android thingy done
<ogra_> once the android and kbd fixes are in
<rsalveti> alright
<rsalveti> and how to fix the 3g/wlan regression?
<Ursinha> didrocks, there's bug 1253703 as well
<didrocks> rsalveti: I told as well to kenvandine and robru to ping you for a rekick if they have the toolkit landed
<ubot5> bug 1253703 in Upstart Application Launcher "Webbrowser tries to open file:///usr/share/webbrowser-app/'URL' instead of the URL directly" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253703
<rsalveti> great
<robru> didrocks, rsalveti: still waiting to hear from kaleo about landing that fix.
<didrocks> rsalveti: for the 3g/wlan, I would go for patching empathy, but I would prefer to have a desktop team member around for this key
<didrocks> robru: yeah, do not hesitate to ping him to get progress
<rsalveti> didrocks: alright
<robru> didrocks, yeah, did already a couple times ;-)
<didrocks> Ursinha: yeah, on my list to land
<didrocks> tedg: btw, who is reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/uri-splitting/+merge/196316? This will be done by tomorrow?
<didrocks> (europe tomorrow)
<Kaleo> robru, if we get a fix, can we land the previously released toolkit with just that added fix as opposed to the latest trunk?
<tedg> didrocks, I haven't asked anyone specifically to review it.
<didrocks> tedg: can you please?
<tedg> didrocks, Sure
<robru> Kaleo, uh.... no. trunk needs to be releasable
<rsalveti> tedg: also marked as critical as it's a regression
<Kaleo> robru, ok
<didrocks> robru: feel free to distro-patch directly
<Kaleo> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> I would prefer as Kaleo told, just having one commit
<didrocks> tedg: thanks!
<robru> didrocks, can that be done in jenkins? even if I add a distropatch, jenkins still pulls that from trunk
<Kaleo> didrocks, me too, we have 18 commits in just a few days
<didrocks> robru: no, you need to apt-get source
<didrocks> and patch
<didrocks> that's the easiest
<didrocks> robru: push to the ubuntu-unity ppa to get an armhf build
<didrocks> to test
<robru> didrocks, that's way harder! then I need somebody to review and sponsor the upload... ken is nearly EOD, it would never happen. building trunk with jenkins is way easier.
<didrocks> robru: ok, you need to retargeted the sdk branch
<didrocks> retarget*
<didrocks> and rekick a build
<robru> didrocks, what do you mean 'retarget'
<didrocks> robru: change source_branch= in the config
<didrocks> deploy that in jenkins
<didrocks> build it
<didrocks> publish it
<didrocks> and finally redeploy the revert to trunk
<didrocks> do you feel able to do it?
<robru> didrocks, change to what? i don't understand what you're asking for. you mean make my own branch only with the fix?
<didrocks> robru: yeah
<didrocks> robru: do you know about cupstream2distro-config?
<didrocks> and target_branch?
<robru> didrocks, of course I know about target_branch, I do that many times.
<didrocks> robru: so, just change that for the ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<didrocks> to point to your branch
<didrocks> (under the same owner or ~ubuntu-unity)
<didrocks> then deploy the config in jenkins
<didrocks> with cu2d-update-stack
<robru> Kaleo, ok, yes it is possible to release just this patch if you feel trunk is not currently safe to release. but in future please keep trunk releasable.
<didrocks> build the sdk stack
<didrocks> publish it
<didrocks> once tested
<didrocks> and revert your config change
<didrocks> robru: when deploying, you need to only deploy with -U
<didrocks> not -US
<robru> didrocks, yeah, that's how i usually do it
<didrocks> (as you need for merging back to have the right bzr branch target
<didrocks> ok, great!
<didrocks> kenvandine: robru: can you send my way an email for tomorrow morning?  with all what was done/what's remaining?
<didrocks> that would be awesome
<robru> didrocks, ok
<Kaleo> robru, it's not that
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Kaleo> robru, it's more like if anything happens, god forbid, I don't want the team to spend the night on it
<robru> Kaleo, ok, here is I think the best plan: land your fix in trunk, then I will quickly build & test that. if there are any regressions, I will backport your fix to the existing package in the image and then you can worry about making trunk releasable later
<didrocks> robru: put Mirv into the loop as well please :)
<robru> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> thanks
<Kaleo> robru, nah
<Kaleo> robru, you cannot detect all possible regressions
<Kaleo> robru, therefore there is still a chance of spending the night
<Kaleo> robru, therefore I'd rather be 100% safe
<Kaleo> robru, and just patch the package
<Kaleo> robru, it's already past 9pm for some of us debugging the issue
<robru> Kaleo, ok, do you have a patch ready? is there a branch? please land it in trunk anyway (for future releases) and then once I see it in trunk I will begin backporting it to the released package.
<didrocks> robru: or you can ask rsalveti to sponsor your distro-patch
<didrocks> rsalveti: would you be able to help on that? ^
<rsalveti> sure, just point me to the debdiff
<didrocks> thanks man :)
<robru> rsalveti, ok, how long will you be around for?
<Kaleo> robru, no it's not ready at all yet
<didrocks> rsalveti is always around :)
<rsalveti> robru: 3-4 hours
<rsalveti> but yeah, I'm always coming back
<Kaleo> robru, will let you know
<robru> rsalveti, ok, I am still waiting for the patch before I can even start making the debdiff ;-)
<didrocks> "he's coming BACK" :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<didrocks> ok, sent some instructions for the morning to Mirv
<didrocks> wife really unhappy let's fix that :)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<balloons> ohh fginther is even vanguard today :-) Welp, I think the core apps jenkins might not be happy atm
<balloons> fginther, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/241 and http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/247/console
<fginther> balloons, looking
<fginther> balloons, ugh, that machine has almost no free memory
<balloons> fginther, I hope that helps explain why things come out funny on it
<fginther> balloons, that would do it
<balloons> hehe :-)
<fginther> balloons, I restarted the node, it's looking better now
<balloons> ty fginther .. I'll be pushing it again this afternoon, so we'll see how it holds up
<Kaleo> robru, quick'n'dirty patch proving that the analysis is correct works
<Kaleo> robru, working on better patch now
<robru> Kaleo, great to hear, let me know when it's in trunk.
<cwayne> plars, ping
<fginther> robru, got a moment to talk about webapps SRUs?
<robru> fginther, yeah sure. did you see the failures from the last build i kicked?
<fginther> robru, no, do you have a link?
<robru> fginther, the prepare failures here: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/WebApps/job/cu2d-webapp-saucy-1.0prepare/
<robru> fginther, it's some kind of infrastructure issue, i don't understand it. meant to file a bug / ping you earlier, but it got away on me
<fginther> robru, looking at the timestamps, I know that the daily-release-executor slave died about the same time. That would explain these errors
<robru> fginther, so i should just retry?
<fginther> robru, yep
<plars> cwayne: hi
<cwayne> fginther, hey, any reason i can't remove webbrowser-autopilot tests as being part of touch_custom?
<cwayne> plars, ^ same question :)
<robru> fginther, great. so what was it you wanted to ask about SRUs?
<fginther> robru, you sent me email on Friday  about testing 13.10 SRUs
<plars> cwayne: I think maybe those were requested?
<robru> fginther, oh right. yeah?
<plars> cwayne: whatever makes sense to you guys to run, fine with me
<cwayne> plars, i'll double check, but if it was requested it probably shouldn't have been.. they're not quite relevant
<robru> fginther, so what I'm thinking is we want a -ci job that will take commits to the saucy branches of webapps, build, install, and test those on saucy itself, so that the test log can be shown in the SRU bug.
<robru> fginther, (i'm not very familiar with what -ci is currently doing for saucy so maybe it already does this? not sure)
<fginther> robru, no, I don't think we're already doing this. At least not as part of testing an MP
<plars> cwayne: it's easy to remove, just let me know
<cwayne> plars, sure, just waiting to hear from sfeole, i'll ping you when I get some info
<fginther> robru, I assume victor would be the expert on how to run the tests, I'll have to talk to him
<robru> fginther, does it make sense to do it at the MP level? What I need is the test to happen ASAP during the SRU process so that I can just link the log and the SRU people can have more confidence to release my SRU.
<robru> fginther, yeah, thought so. I CC'd him on the mail
<fginther> robru, do current SRU developers have to run these tests manually?
<fginther> robru, in other words, is this duplicating something they already have to do, or does this free them from the task?
<robru> fginther, oh yeah, current SRUs are *very* manual. webapps are much simpler than normal SRUs that need to get tested, so I'm trying to automate away the testing step. it's the only way I can possibly be responsible for the next five years of webapps SRUs in trusty.
<robru> fginther, it frees them (me) from the task
<fginther> robru, thanks, I think I have the context now
<robru> fginther, great, thanks
<fginther> cyphermox, ping
<robru> fginther, can you take a look at http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/cu2d-webapp-saucy-1.1prepare-unity-webapps-facebookmessenger/129/console ? it downloads the source package from saucy, then creates what the updated version should be, then it fails because the updated version is lower than the version in trusty. what?
<robru> fginther, same here too: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/cu2d-webapp-saucy-1.1prepare-unity-chromium-extension/99/console
<fginther> robru, looking
<robru> fginther, thanks
<fginther> robru, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1254876
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1254876 in Ubuntu CI Services "Request to do post build testing on webapps SRUs" [Undecided,New]
<robru> fginther, that sounds about right, thanks.
<robru> fginther, [the other thing we're taling about]'s probably a cu2d-config problem that forgot to specify 'saucy' at some point in the stack config, but I'm not sure where it would be missing from. it generated the correct version number to use for the saucy package (2.4.16+13.10.20131125-0ubuntu1, which is higher than latest saucy and lower than trusty), but for some reason it's comparing it against the latest trusty version and sayi
<robru> ng "it's lower! fail!" when really that's fine.
<fginther> robru, yep, I'm looking for a missed update
<fginther> robru, can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/unity-webapps-facebookmessenger/icon-sru/+merge/196223
<fginther> robru, was it supposed to bump the version to 14.04?
<robru> fginther, no, absolutely not. that's an SRU to saucy and the version number is supposed to be 13.10+DATE
<robru> fginther, oh, I see, *I* am the one who bumped the version number in the merge itself.
<fginther> robru, can you fix that?
<robru> fginther, yep
<fginther> robru, the unity-chromium-extension is a different problem
<fginther> robru, thanks
<fginther> robru, ~webapps/unity-chromium-extension/13.10 also has 14.04 in the changelog, but I haven't figured out how it made it there yet
<robru> fginther, my guess would be that there was already a trusty release before that branch got branched for saucy
<robru> fginther, ok, i think i fixed facebook, gotta break for lunch though. will look at chromium in a bit.
<robru> fginther, thanks for looking
<fginther> robru, thank you
<fginther> robru, I think you're right about chromium, I found the MP that bumped the version, but it was targeted at trunk: https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/unity-chromium-extension/latestsnapshot-2.4.8+14.04.20131108.1-0ubuntu1/+merge/194594
<fginther> robru, leads me to believe that 13.10 was branched afterwards
<balloons> fginther, I get to ping you again about core apps box... I'm not seeing any of the autolanding builds triggering
<fginther> balloons, ack, I disabled that while working on the earlier problem. I'm about ready to re-enable
<balloons> fginther, ahh, kk, I'm not crazy
<fginther> balloons, not this time
<fginther> balloons, back up
<wgrant> cjwatson: FWIW my belief is that ddebs are 100% implemented; it's just a librarian space issue today. I've done extensive testing on DF and it's all fine.
<fginther> robru, have you had a chance to look at unity-chromium-extension?
<fginther> robru, can you review? https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/add-unity-voice/+merge/196633
<rsalveti> robru: hey, any news for the toolkit release?
<rsalveti> just to know if I need to sponsor something today still
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: use 'cihelp' | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/1ss-move-current-issues
<Kaleo> robru, around?
<Kaleo> rsalveti, fix is 99% ready
<rsalveti> Kaleo: what is missing still?
<Kaleo> rsalveti, a landing )
<Kaleo> rsalveti, timp is happroving as we speak
<rsalveti> cool
<Kaleo> rsalveti, if robru is not here it's going to be harder though
<Kaleo> rsalveti, any backup?
<rsalveti> Kaleo: maybe cyphermox
<Kaleo> cyphermox, around /°
<Kaleo> ?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-26
<cyphermox> Kaleo: ?
<Kaleo> cyphermox, we are going to need to land a ui toolkit release soon
<Kaleo> cyphermox, can you help?
<robru> Kaleo, sorry, I was on lunch. back now. is it landed?
<Kaleo> robru, lunch?
<Kaleo> robru, where do you live??
<robru> Kaleo, west coast north america ;-)
<Kaleo> robru, mad person
<Kaleo> robru, anyway
<Kaleo> robru, it's not landed yet, we are doing final tests before top approving
<robru> Kaleo, ok, i'm here now for at least 3 more hours
<Kaleo> robru, brilliant
<robru> then dinner break, then probably back again even later
<Kaleo> :D
<Kaleo> robru, it's top approved; waiting for landing.
<robru> Kaleo, great
<cyphermox> robru: I'm around too if you need any help
<robru> cyphermox, cool. might need you to help test ubuntuuitoolkit once it builds.
<cyphermox> alright, just ping me when
<robru> Kaleo, there's a test failure in the branch: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-trusty-armhf/1104/console can you fix it?
<Kaleo> robru, it's a blip
<Kaleo> robru, rerun jenkins
<robru> Kaleo, flaky test?
<Kaleo> robru, or flaky infra
<Kaleo> (test completely unrelated to the fix)
<Kaleo> (also it succeeded before)
<robru> Kaleo, ok, I'll just ram it through then. I see timp did some independent verification as well
<t1mp> yes, looks unrelated.
<Kaleo> t1mp, :)
<t1mp> I can happrove again and then really go to sleep :)
<robru> t1mp, no worries, I will merge manually due to the urgency of this
<t1mp> okay, thanks.
<Kaleo> thanks robru
 * t1mp off
<robru> t1mp, goodnight!
<robru> Kaleo, this commit doesn't apply cleanly based on what is in distro currently. very difficult for me to backport. are you sure we can't just release uitk trunk as is?
<robru> ls
<Kaleo> robru, go for the release
<robru> Kaleo, great, thanks
<robru> cyphermox, still around? just built uitk in PPA, ready for testing ASAP
<robru> Kaleo, erm.... just tried the latest build with this patch on my device and it doesn't show any tabs at all for the indicators...
<Kaleo> robru, that does not quite make sense, let me see
<robru> Kaleo, tab bar takes up corrent height space, but it's blank. no text appears within it
<robru> Kaleo, oh, nm, rebooted and it's fine. must have been some mismatch between memory vs newly installed files.
<Kaleo> ah
<robru> Kaleo, actually they still don't like up after the reboot though ;-)
<robru> Kaleo, oh strange, i might not have the right version installed. odd.
<Kaleo> "<robru> Kaleo, actually they still don't like up after the reboot though ;-)" not sure what that means
<robru> Kaleo, I mean, the indicator icons do not match the tab names. as in, the original bug is still the same. but it seems when I updated the package on the device it didn't get the latest version from the PPA
<Kaleo> ok
<robru> Kaleo, couple of false starts here, rushing too hard ;-)
<Kaleo> :)
<Kaleo> you are scaring me
<robru> Kaleo, first problem was not rebooting after update, second problem was looking at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=toolkit&field.status_filter=published seeing 'published' and then not realizing that armhf was still building (published just means source package published)
<Kaleo> oki doki
<Kaleo> I'm here in case anything goes kaboum
<robru> Kaleo, ok, indicators look good, just gotta run through a suite of tests to check for regressions then will publish. thanks for doing the hard part ;-)
<Kaleo> robru, thanks
<robru> rsalveti, you still around to kick the image build? should be ready in about an hour
<rsalveti> robru: yup
<rsalveti> robru: let me know once you publish the package
<robru> rsalveti, ok, will do
<Kaleo> robru, I suppose you don't need me anymore
<Kaleo> actually
<robru> Kaleo, just saw 100% passes on uitk tests, so I think we're good. some more tests before publishing though
<robru> Kaleo, thanks!
<Kaleo> robru, ok
<Kaleo> robru, if anything goes awry zsombi and bzoltan should be up in few hours
<Kaleo> robru, thank you
<cyphermox> robru: sorry, I'm around now
<cyphermox> still need testing?
<robru> cyphermox, yeah sure, install uitk from the ppa and run some app tests
<cyphermox> ok
<robru> cyphermox, so far so good, ive done addressbook, camera, dialer, and working on gallery now
<cyphermox> figured ;)
<robru> rsalveti, ok, uitk is published. not sure when it will make it through -proposed and into distro, but can you watch for it and kick a build soon?
<rsalveti> robru: just, still waiting it to be accepted by lp
<rsalveti> in proposed
<robru> rsalveti, alright I'm EOD but will probably be back around in 4ish hours if anything is needed. best is to email me.
<rsalveti> ok, will trigger a new image in a few
<robru> rsalveti, thanks! goodnight!
<rsalveti> np, goodnight!
<rsalveti> robru: seems to be published in the lp UI for almost one hour but not yet published in the real archive
<rsalveti> wonder if something wrong happened
<Mirv> weird
<rsalveti> rmadison ubuntu-ui-toolkit is still not showing the latest version
<rsalveti> not even in proposed, as it was one hour ago
<Mirv> rsalveti: do you know who archive admin might be online? I've never seen a situation where LP states it in either proposed/release but rmadison doesn't show anything
<rsalveti> not sure, let me ping them at #ubuntu-release
<Mirv> thanks
<rsalveti> triggered a new image so we can have the other many changes tested asap
<rsalveti> but we'll need another one once this issue with the toolkit is fixed
<rsalveti> anyway, scheduled another image respin once the one I triggered a few minutes ago is done
<rsalveti> and I'm gone, later!
<Mirv> bye!
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, how are you?
<Mirv> thanks, fine didrocks. how's your start of the day?
<didrocks> Mirv: well, catching up, I guess will be a busy day!
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks for the keyboard release, you are on upstart-app-launch now?
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, or that's also now published and soon in proposed
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> so, if I'm correct, what remains:
<didrocks> the unity8 crash due to Mir
<didrocks> and the wlan/gsm connexion in empathy
<didrocks> did I mention anything else to you that I'm forgetting?
<Mirv> no, that's the remaining thing, and you didn't even mention empathy
<Mirv> the bug has been updated to say it's not mir related, but might be unity-mir related (which hasn't seen changes besides version bump)
<didrocks> Mirv: I wonder if we can envision reverting unity-mir to previous release
<didrocks> Mirv: there were a lot of revs between rev 136 and latest in distro
<didrocks> Mirv: can you try building rev 136 against latest Mir? (well 137 to get the changelog ;))
<didrocks> to ensure there is no API break
<didrocks> I guess the daily-build ppa has a newer Mir, so building directly on phone?
<didrocks> (when I meant latest Mir, I meant, latest Mir released in distro)
<didrocks> I'm taking care of the empathy thing with upstream
<didrocks> we do have a double bug there :)
<Mirv> didrocks: hmm actually there is one new commit in unity-mir, I wonder if there's any chance it would fix something
<didrocks> Mirv: it doesn't seem related, I would rather try "previous Mir release"
<didrocks> (to the part of the code crashing)
<Mirv> ok.. and locally indeed
<didrocks> thanks Mirv, keep us posted, if we can get that + the empathy one, we can rekick an image
<didrocks> and have a beautiful day :)
<robru> didrocks, http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/cu2d-webapp-saucy-3.0publish/82/console can you check why this never made it into proposed?
<robru> saucy-proposed, that is
<didrocks> robru: because saucy is released?
<didrocks> so it's in unapproved: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<robru> didrocks, i thought the whole point of saucy-proposed was to hold uploads prior to SRU approval?
<didrocks> robru: no, SRU approval is to get to -proposed
<didrocks> then, people can test for 7 days in proposed
<didrocks> and if no regression is spotted, it's going to -updates
<robru> didrocks, this process is insane.
<didrocks> robru: well, it's the process when we had no test automation
<didrocks> it was fine by then
<robru> didrocks, so i have an SRU bug filed and ubuntu-sru proposed, they will eventually look at it and put it in -proposed? I already verified the change in a fresh saucy VM, so I already tagged the bug 'verification-done' even though it's not even in -proposed yet.
<didrocks> robru: you shouldn't tag it before it's in proposed
<didrocks> robru: but yeah on your first question, this is the process
<robru> didrocks, ok. /me cries
<didrocks> weird you were not aware about the process before discussion the SRU process session :)
<robru> didrocks, and yet, I was arguing against a simpler process... now I find out the process is **even harder** than I already thought was so hard it deserved to be argued against!
<didrocks> well, there are reason to not accept every crack that people want to SRU
<didrocks> or we can end like in fedora when they SRU a new KDE major release :)
<robru> didrocks, yeah, I understand the need for SRU when it comes to stuff that can't break when left to it's own. but when you are in a race to play catch up with half the websites on the internet, every step in the process represents an enormous slowdown.
<didrocks> robru: agreed
<didrocks> this is really a difficult situation
<didrocks> I totally get you, no worry :)
<robru> didrocks, well, I published my first click app today. it was delightful. it is *absolutely* the only acceptable way to publish webapps. The fact that I have to SRU webapps into trusty for the next 5 years is nothing short of tragic. I don't think I can do it.
<didrocks> robru: push to convert them to click apps then, but there are a lot of implication in term of security I guess :)
<robru> didrocks, that's what my talk was about! i wanted to clickify desktop webapps in trusty! but I was immediately shot down, click apps won't be ready in desktop trusty.
<robru> didrocks, can you accept my saucy nomination here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-webapps-facebookmessenger/+bug/1246503
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1246503 in FacebookMessenger WebApp "Installed icon is wrongly referenced by the desktop file" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<didrocks> robru: done!
<robru> didrocks, thanks.
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> thanks for the toolkit upload
 * didrocks hopes the last 2 remaining issues will be gone soon and we can move on
<robru> didrocks, no worries. I did really try to backport that patch but there were soo many conflicts.
<didrocks> robru: as long as you ensured all tests were working, that's fine
<robru> didrocks, yep yep, ran all tests and also dogfooded directly, saw the indicators working.
<didrocks> robru: excellent, let's cross fingers, there was no other unseen regression bundled
<didrocks> robru: the fix has a test btw?
<robru> didrocks, yeah, I think so. I didn't read it too closely but I saw the diff touching test files ;-)
<didrocks> well, you should look more :)
<Mirv> didrocks: doesn't look good for compiling older unity-mir against the current archive mir. the refactoring done needed for mirserver10 support is where the crash also happens, and there's eg. bzr141 after the refactoring that claims to fix another crash related to unity-mir's MirSurface. I'm not sure what to try.
<didrocks> most of test files were deleted
<didrocks> but         function test_tabOrder_bug1253804() {
<didrocks> robru: so we're good ^
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, so let's try to see with greyback
<robru> didrocks, my understanding is that they didn' tjust fix the bug, they changed the way tabs are created. so many tests were testing obsolete API that was removed, that's why those tests are dropped. but yeah I do see new tests written there
<didrocks> robru: ok
<didrocks> robru: yeah, sounds good!
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> alan_g as well
<didrocks> Mirv: the first who can catch either of them :)
<Mirv> robru: I also had the UI Toolkit updated already when I ran my various tests today, looked good too
<Mirv> didrocks: upstart-app-launch is stuck because of a new dependency that is not available on arm64
<didrocks> Mirv: can you work with the release team to get that unblock/see the best way to get the transition done?
<didrocks> I'm trying hard on the empathy side meanwhile
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<Mirv> arh, I can't bug them, it's not as simple as that. it's not that it wouldn't be available for arm64 otherwise, but there's a build-dep that specifies the PPA version.
<Mirv> and for a reason, ie. the dbus-test-runner would need to be released
<Mirv> so, hmm, adding dbus-test-runner to the landing task
<Mirv> didrocks: it seems the reverse build-depends continue to build with the new dbus-test-runner (including the new upstart-app-launch that also uses the added DbusMock functionality), so is there something more specific to test in order to release it?
<didrocks> Mirv: if it builds against it, feel free to release it to unblock
<didrocks> as it's using it at build time
<Mirv> thanks, yes it does and the build logs show the tests being run
<Mirv> didrocks: ack needed http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/QA/job/cu2d-qa-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_dbus-test-runner_14.04.0+14.04.20131126-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> the changelog is slightly misleading since the Vcs/M-A were added in a manual upload already
<didrocks> Mirv: +1
<Mirv> thanks again
<didrocks> thank you Mirv :)
<sil2100> Am I the only one that thinks a day should have more than 24 hours?
<sil2100> So sleepy...
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<didrocks> ogra_: popey: good morning around?
<popey> didrocks: morning
<didrocks> popey: I have a potential fix on the GSM bug
<didrocks> (you know about that one, right?)
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-ofono/+bug/1252737
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252737 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "[regression] Ubuntu touch cannot get GSM signal if not joined to a WLAN network" [Critical,Confirmed]
<popey> gsm no working when wifi?
<popey> right
<didrocks> when no wifi, right :)
<didrocks> can you try a recent image
<didrocks> with nothing changed on it of course :)
<didrocks> +
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5269486/+files/libmission-control-plugins0_5.16.0-1ubuntu2~ppa1_armhf.deb
<didrocks> and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5269486/+files/telepathy-mission-control-5_5.16.0-1ubuntu2~ppa1_armhf.deb
<didrocks> I've tried a tentative "fix"
<popey> then what? try and make a call when on wifi?
<didrocks> no, disable wifi
<didrocks> reboot
<didrocks> see you are connected to the GSM network
<didrocks> (hopefully)
<popey> what's your test for connected to gsm?
<popey> nmcli d ?
<didrocks> popey: I'm just relying on the indicator TBH, not sure about a command line tool (and not really knowledgeable in that area)
<popey> ah ok
<popey> didrocks: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-11-26-085434.png
<popey> that what you expect?
<popey> wlan is down and I am browsing the web, and made a phone call too didrocks
<didrocks> popey: yeah \o/
 * didrocks hugs popey
<popey> \o/
<didrocks> popey: this is after a reboot, right?
<popey> yes
<didrocks> with wlan down?
<popey> yes
<didrocks> \o/
 * didrocks makes a dance
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# nmcli d
<popey> DEVICE     TYPE              STATE
<popey> /ril_0     gsm               connected
<didrocks> thanks a bunch for confirming :)
<popey> wlan0      802-11-wireless   unavailable
<popey> np
 * popey makes tea
<popey> you dance, we drink tea. It's our cultural differences I value so much!
<didrocks> ahah :)
 * didrocks can have tea just after dputing
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/1ss-move-current-issues
<sil2100> The indicators on my phone confuse me on the yesterday's image ;)
<Mirv> so can I ask also autopkgtest failure question on release?
<Mirv> or simply here? I mean, this d-jenkins job ended with machine shutting down, which is maybe the only reason it failed? http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-dbus-test-runner/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/6/
<Mirv> psivaa: ^ any idea?
<psivaa> Mirv: i'll take a look
<Mirv> thanks
<ogra_> ev, could we re-nice whoopsie (and all its sub processes) and make sure it only starts ... say ... 30min after boot for the first time or some such ?
<ogra_> -s
<ev> ogra_: it doesn't have subprocesses
<ev> if you have more than one whoopsie running, that's a bug
<ogra_> ah, well, then only whoopsie itself ...
<ogra_> what i'm thinking is, if we could make it slow and silent enough that the user doesnt get massively get bothered by having it running ... even if it takes 5x longer then ... i dont think it matters how fast we get the info if we get it at all
<ev> the problem with delaying or disabling whoopsie is that it will make us blind to particular types of crashes. What happens if the phone boots, but crashes as soon as unity starts? They're not going to leave it running for 30 minutes.
<ogra_> and a phone usually runs for a long time
<ev> other platforms have crash reporting end-to-end. I think what we need to be doing is fixing whatever bugs exist in whoopsie, rather than papering over them by hiding it away
<ogra_> yes, i dont want to disable it, just make it "silent" enough for the user to not notice it massively
<ev> now there may be structural changes here as well. If someone can figure out how to get it to spawn via upstart whenever the same set of conditions are met that it's currently using to process reports, then it doesn't have to be long running
<ev> I think renice'ing it or putting it in a cgroup that uses far less CPU is a wise idea
<ev> I don't think processing a crash report should take priority over the UI process
<ogra_> right ... just make it eat less resources if possible ... even if it takes longer to run
<ev> exactly
<ogra_> if it doesnt take more than i.e. the browser running ... the user shouldnt massively notice it
<ev> but we should also be looking at why it's taking so long to process, and seeing if we can optimise that as well
<ev> let's hit the problem from both ends
<ogra_> ++
<ev> whoop
<ogra_> sie :)
<Mirv> psivaa: I see also the previous successful run ended in shutdown, so I guess that part is normal but the permission denied etc. not similar to the successful run http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-dbus-test-runner/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/5/console
<Mirv> psivaa: so the "dsc0t-with-bustle"", whatever it means, was the failure
<psivaa> Mirv: yea I see that, permission denied appears to be the cause
<didrocks> ogra_: ev: also checking we only run it on wlan :)
<ogra_> well
<didrocks> I don't think people want to upload on 3G the crash report ;)
<ogra_> we should run it at all times ... but only upload on wlan
<didrocks> yeah, that's what I meant by "running"
<ev> didrocks: we only treat wifi and ethernet as being online
<ev> in whoopsie
<didrocks> ev: oh nice!
<ev> always thinking ahead :-P
<didrocks> heh, well done :)
<ogra_> funnily i never see .upload files in /var/crash here
<ogra_> (i assume i should ?)
<ev> yes, though that's the job of apport (via whoopsie-upload-all)
<Mirv> psivaa: there was also a new autopkgtest 2.5 released yesterday, maybe you could check with pitti if it's related? and just a few minutes ago some patch release "Fix ownership of test tree with --user option."?
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/2.5.1
<Mirv> so if the error comes from that ownership issue, then it should be just fixed in proposed
<ev> I vaguely recall us disabling this around release due to my broken upstart job
<ev> slangasek had a bug for it
<ogra_> well, /etc/default/apport considers it enabled
<ogra_> i dont see it running though
<ev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1235436
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235436 in apport (Ubuntu) "/etc/init/apport-noui.conf is non-functional on the phone" [Critical,New]
<ogra_> aww
<psivaa> Mirv: thanks for the clarification. pitti is tracking and will restart the jobs that failed due to that issue. so i guess i could we are good
<Mirv> psivaa: yep, it seems everything's now in order
<Kaleo> Mirv,  robru, rsalveti, do you know if there was an image built with the latest toolkit?
<ogra_> didrocks, fyi, on maguro the screen doesnt switch on again with r30 ...
<ogra_> Kaleo, there was
<didrocks> ogra_: really? :/
<ogra_> didrocks, i know that davmor2 saw it before ... i can only manage to get it on when i tap or touch the screen after pressing the power button
<Kaleo> didrocks, ogra_, rsalveti tried to kick it in the night; hopefully yes
<ogra_> smells like Mir input handling
<didrocks> ogra_: I was still on 29, let me upgrade
<ogra_> Kaleo, yes, it is version r30
<didrocks> for mako
<ogra_> didrocks, seems to only affect maguro
<Kaleo> ogra_, thanks!
<ogra_> but if you dont know it it looks like it never wakes up again
<didrocks> ogra_: so, in order, what are you doing?
<didrocks> pressing the power button
<ogra_> Kaleo, the indicator issue seems fixed
<didrocks> to get it on
<Kaleo> ogra_, thanks :)
<didrocks> and then? :)
<ogra_> didrocks, pressing the power button leaves me with a black screen ... then touching the screen immediately switches it on
<didrocks> so that we can put into a bug report and starts looking at it
<didrocks> an, juts pressing shortly
<didrocks> just*
<didrocks> so, the regression is about "it's turning on when you don't want to"
<didrocks> right?
<ogra_> no
<didrocks> ah no
<didrocks> got it
<ogra_> its not turning on unless you touch the screen
<didrocks> pressing the power button to turn the screen on doesn't seem to work
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> argh
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> do you think it's the android upload?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> i assume its Mir
<didrocks> ogra_: did you get that on image 29?
<ogra_> (but totally guessing)
<didrocks> and 28?
<didrocks> Mir didn't change since then
<ogra_> didrocks, i know davmor2 saw it before, but not sure which image he was on
<ogra_> might have been <28
<didrocks> ogra_: I guess your network connection is not good enough to flash an older image?
<didrocks> just to confirm if we get it on image 28
<didrocks> ogra_: confirming, it's not on mako
<ogra_> well, lets wait for davmor2, he usually files bugs immediately
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> ogra_: if it's as reliable on image 28, I would say, let's not block the promotion on that, thoughts?
<ogra_> it doesnt seem to be on mako based on a conversation i just had with timppa in #ubuntu-touch
<didrocks> yeah, I do confirm
<ogra_> didrocks, you know that mark uses a maguro for dogfooding ?
<didrocks> ogra_: well, if it's in image 28, it's already there (and he didn't complain about it)
<ogra_> at least thats what i was told a while ago (might have changed)
<didrocks> ogra_: so, we won't regress from that image
<ogra_> well, he might have switched to something performant nowadays :)
<didrocks> roh, maguro isn't that bad
<didrocks> I was really happy with android 4.x on it
<ogra_> did you ever actually use it as your main phone ?
<ogra_> (with ubuntu(
<didrocks> ogra_: not on touch
<didrocks> this was my own phone :)
<ogra_> yeah, its dog slow
<didrocks> ogra_: right, but seems android can do something fast with it
<didrocks> so we shouldn't blame it on the hw
<ogra_> starting more thna a few apps makes it go crazy etc
<ogra_> i do blame the HW ... but just because it has an awful video chip that has awful drivers
<ogra_> (if we had the same driver access google has it wouldnt be an issue)
<didrocks> ogra_: but we are using the same driver, right?
<ogra_> yes, but we cant look inside ... google can
<didrocks> right
<ogra_> and the PVR drivers are pretty awful ... that will bite us on intel even more
<didrocks> PVR?
 * didrocks googles
<ogra_> (most of the mobile intel chips have the same PowerVR graphics chip the omaps use)
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: any progress on the autopkgtests?
<didrocks> Mirv: unity-mir is in trusty
<ogra_> (using the same binary driver blob ..)
<didrocks> Mirv: so just waiting on upstart-app-launch I guess
<ogra_> sigh ... the clock is still only randomly running
<ogra_> (out of three boots i only get it once nowadays ....)
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm more lucky on mako
<didrocks> ogra_: but even have it on desktop…
<ogra_> that bug is open since months ...
<didrocks> I know…
<didrocks> final: autopkgtest,upstart-app-launch
<didrocks> SUCCESS (263/261)
<didrocks> phew!
<didrocks> ogra_: almost ready to push the triggered once published in the release pocket?
<ogra_> sure
<didrocks> hum, maybe I'm reading it wrong
<Mirv> didrocks: so the autopkgtest was with dbus-test-runner, and that was because of yesterday's autopkgtest 2.5, now fixed in 2.5.1 and pitti rerunning the tests
<Mirv> the rerun seems to be now at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-dbus-test-runner/ , but update_excuses still showing it as fails
<Mirv> and the upstart-app-launch arm64 rebuild was now done
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, so upstart-app-launch seems to be able to migrate, yeah!
<didrocks> (just confirmed on #ubuntu-release)
<Mirv> right, so it looks
<Mirv> good good
<didrocks> yep!
<didrocks> ogra_: rmadison says it's published, wasn't there a slight delay with porter?
<didrocks> before you kick the image?
<ogra_> if rmadison has it it is fine
<ogra_> === Image r31 building ===
<didrocks> \o/
<popey> \o/
<didrocks> let's cross fingers ;)
<didrocks> for the power button issue, let's see if we have it in image 28
<Mirv> r31, the famous 'perfect' image
<didrocks> will be nice to pinpoint which image it started with
<didrocks> Mirv: well, for mako, not maguro :p
<Mirv> with small exceptions, then
<ogra_> didrocks, bug 1255045
<ubot5> bug 1255045 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "screen does not turn on on maguro when pressing the power button" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255045
<ogra_> waiting for davmor2 to confirm ...
<didrocks> ogra_: perfect and all tagged!
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> so it shows up on Ursinha's list ;)
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> it's a nice addition
<Saviq> psivaa, otto runner failing again http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/ :/
<psivaa> Saviq: i'll take a look
<Saviq> psivaa, the same happened yesterday
<Saviq> psivaa, josepht managed to resolve it
<psivaa> Saviq: ok, that info helps. i'll see if i can get that information
<davmor2> Morning all
<Saviq> psivaa, it was "a gpu lockup", josepht said it required kicking a machine
<Saviq> psivaa, can get you the IRC log if wanted
<psivaa> Saviq: that you grately help
<davmor2> ogra_, didrocks: I confirmed your bug, I got the it wasn't always waking part but nobody else could confirm it, so I didn't write a bug initially while I dug into it some more but pressing the screen after a power button press does seem to wake it :)
<didrocks> davmor2: can you try to pinpoint on what image this starts to occur?
<didrocks> that would be really helpful
<Saviq> psivaa, there's not that much http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6478423/
<didrocks> davmor2: especially between image 26 and 27
<didrocks> (27 has a new Mir stack)
<davmor2> didrocks: Let me play catchup on my email and I'll install 26 and then 27
<didrocks> davmor2: thanks, keep us in touch!
<psivaa> Saviq: the job appears progressing now: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/1004/console
<didrocks> ogra_: can you put the workaround in the bug itself?
<ogra_> workaround ?
<didrocks> ogra_: like, touching the screen after pushing the button
<didrocks> so that people being impacted by it know what to do
<ogra_> did you read the bug ? :)
<didrocks> ah "unless…"
<didrocks> wasn't obvious to my broken head
<ogra_> "when putting the phone to sleep by pressing power it will not wake up the screen when pressing power again unless the screen gets touched."
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> mind if I edit? :)
<ogra_> feel free
<didrocks> done
<dpm> hi psivaa, could you help us with this issue in Jenkins? It seems to fail building reminders-app because of "virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory" -> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/248/console
<psivaa> dpm: i'll take a look
<dpm> cool, thanks
<Saviq> psivaa, ok, will report back
<psivaa> Saviq: ack, that jobs has finished success.
<Ursinha> good morning :)
<didrocks> hey Ursinha!
<Ursinha> didrocks, ogra_, so I assume you want me to update that report periodically :)
<ogra_> Ursinha, yes please :)
<Ursinha> it was only an example, if you want other information or think that one isn't useful, let me know
<didrocks> Ursinha: I think it's fine, just put it in the cron
<psivaa> dpm: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/reminders-app-ci/21/ has succeeded.
<Ursinha> all right, will do
<didrocks> and we look in particular to the avenger regression list
<Ursinha> good
<didrocks> Ursinha: btw, the 2 regressions with other like the GSM are fixed
<didrocks> just waiting for the image to finish buildings
<didrocks> building*
<didrocks> tests to run
<psivaa> dpm: do you happen to see virtual memory issue often?
<didrocks> and davmor2 confirming the maguro issue isn't new
<didrocks> to promote it
<Ursinha> didrocks, awesome :) I was subscribed to the bug reports so I saw people worked hard yesterday
<didrocks> and today :)
<Ursinha> didrocks, ogra_, I'd suggest us adding to the bug policy to add the image number as a tag
<davmor2> didrocks: emails covered rev 26 installing now
<didrocks> Ursinha: very good idea, that's what I didn't really like in the current presentation
<didrocks> Ursinha: we have the date, but we have can have cases like the one ogra mentioned
<didrocks> and it seems to be more days older
<didrocks> so yeah, all +1 for a tag
<Ursinha> didrocks, I noticed that while testing/filing bugs myself
<didrocks> Ursinha: for the cherry on top of the cake, if there can be a summary image by image (latest on top) with the bugs tagged to them :)
 * didrocks tried to translate a French expression, let's see how it goes :p
<dpm> psivaa, I've seen it happening in a few MPs: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/html2enml/+merge/196616 (it seems to not happen in the latest build), https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/create-edit-delete-notes/+merge/196500 (could we retrigger this build?)
<didrocks> "icing on the cake" it seems
<mzanetti> dpm: I got permissions to retrigger those jobs...
<dpm> ah, cool
<Ursinha> didrocks, :)
<mzanetti> dpm: done
<davmor2> didrocks: do you happen to know what image was released on a specific date?
<didrocks> davmor2: well, we can collerate that in some way, why?
<dpm> mzanetti, great, thanks! Also, could you have a look at this MP and top-approve if it's ok? It should then allow Jenkins to upload to the PPA. Right now it's failing because it's trying to upload an older version that we had in the PPA (which was created by the daily recipe, which I've now deactivated) -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/fix-dependencies/+merge/196696
 * didrocks reboot on r31
<didrocks> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> ôh
<didrocks> psivaa: please watch closely the test runs ;)
 * ogra_ didnt notice it was done 
<ogra_> sorry
<ogra_> too many conversations today
<didrocks> ogra_: no worry, I was like a kid rebooting it :p
<didrocks> retrying it*
<psivaa> didrocks: ok, will do
<Ursinha> we had two images today, sweet
<Ursinha> the amount of changes in the first one is overwhelming :/
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> we need cronned builds back
<Ursinha> we really need to produce images using cron
<Ursinha> that :)
<ogra_> as manny as the infrastructure can handle per day
<mzanetti> dpm: added some comments
<didrocks> ogra_: do you know how to revert to vanilla image?
<ogra_> so the changeset gets as small as possible
<didrocks> I remember stgraber telling us some files to remove
<didrocks> from a rw one
<ogra_> didrocks, nope, ask stgraber, i know there is an easy way
<Ursinha> ogra_, I think that we already have the image promotion thing that filters what's good and what's not, so I really don't see a reason to have two checkpoints
<psivaa> dpm: which one of the above would you want me to rebuild?
<ogra_> Ursinha, right, proposed will make sure images are always buildable ...
<ogra_> cjwatson actually did put a lot of thought into it, its a shame we dont really use it
<psivaa> dpm: both of them passed on ci
<Ursinha> didrocks, if we have the image promotion process, why don't we build images regularly?
<dpm> psivaa, thanks, mzanetti took care of that
<psivaa> dpm: ack, thanks
<Ursinha> I think it would be easier to find a regression with more images, do we keep previous versions?
<davmor2> didrocks: iirc the first time I hit it was on the friday before I broke up for my holidays so the 16th  I spent an age running through things with pmcowan and kgunn (mostly) as I couldn't get my phone up then
<ogra_> Ursinha, we kepp a week of images around usually
<ogra_> (on cdimage, not sure what system-image.u.c does, stgraber can tell
<didrocks> Ursinha: I already told I was in favor of that :) I'm not the blocking one here
<ogra_> didrocks, oh ?
<ogra_> when did you say that ?
<didrocks> ogra_: well, when we discussed about it
 * ogra_ was under the impression you wactually wanted manual builds 
<Ursinha> didrocks, my question was what exactly is preventing us from doing that, I wasn't really implying you were the blocker :)
<didrocks> ogra_: but you read half of the conversation it seems or didn't listen to me :)
<didrocks> ogra_: I kept repeating you I was in favor, you didn't read though :p
<ogra_> Ursinha, i was ... since i had that impression :)
<dpm> mzanetti, happy to change the order of dependencies, but can't Jenkins fetch the packages from the PPA while they're not in the archive? That's what we used to do in the last cycle for plugins which were not yet in the archive, and it helped us with making them available for stable releases (e.g. saucy, I'm pretty certain none of the reminders app devs are on trusty yet)
<didrocks> Ursinha: I guess asac doesn't like it
<ogra_> didrocks, heh, sorry then
<didrocks> ogra_: I was just telling, the most we can do is every 8 hours
<didrocks> unfortunately
<ogra_> thats 3 per day
<didrocks> to give the time to test + rekick the tests that failed
<Ursinha> I guess "doesn't like it" is the weakest reason ever :)
<ogra_> right
<mzanetti> dpm: well, one of them is on trusty :D
<mzanetti> dpm: anyways... not sure what to do
<mzanetti> dpm: I guess we'd need to change the jenkins setup to include some ppa
<Ursinha> didrocks, we need to work on that part of the infrastructure, that affect us now and will continue to affect when the CI Airline is in place
<Ursinha> the problem will be the same, maybe we need to add a Critical tag to this piece
<didrocks> Ursinha: oh yeah, in fact, there are two issues:
<didrocks> the first one is the mpt issue
<didrocks> that disconnects the phone
<didrocks> and so we loose adb shell
<didrocks> (and so all tests are stopped)
<didrocks> this one is supposed to be fixed if I read correctly
<didrocks> I asked to get pinged if plars or psivaa still see it
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, I'd guess so, I'm not sure how fginther did it last cycle, but I could imagine that the coreapps PPA was added to the Jenkins setup. psivaa, could you give us a hand with this? In summary, it's about the last comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/fix-dependencies/+merge/196696 -> those packages are only available on a PPA right now, and we're wondering if that PPA can be added to the Jenkins setup so that it finds them
<didrocks> Ursinha: the other are just utah flackyness which is mostly over
<didrocks> Ursinha: we need to be able to run the tests in multiple phones in parallel as well IMHO
<didrocks> so that we don't block on a solid 3h
<didrocks> and be able to run the tests on any image #
<mzanetti> didrocks: which ppa is it?
<didrocks> (not only the latest)
<ogra_> the emulator will help here
<didrocks> mzanetti: hum? sorry, out of context
<mzanetti> dpm: which ppa is it?
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<mzanetti> didrocks: sorry... damn tab completion
<didrocks> ogra_: right
<didrocks> mzanetti: happens to me all the time :)
<Ursinha> didrocks, cool :) so down from 8 to 3 hours is a hell of an improvement
<dpm> mzanetti, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<davmor2> hmmm am I the only one seeing the indicators out of sync?
<psivaa> dpm: looking
<Ursinha> didrocks, is there a bug for the phone disconnection?
<didrocks> Ursinha: something to ask to the CI team, I don't really know TBH
<ogra_> Ursinha, i dont know if there is a bug, but sergio is actuvely working on fixes around all this
<davmor2> ogra_: image 26 had the gsm/wifi issue once you connect to the wifi gsm appears
<Ursinha> ogra_, we definitely should have a bug for such things
<didrocks> davmor2: I think all those are fixed, we are only interested in the black screen one :)
<ogra_> Ursinha, we do ... but badly tagged
<Ursinha> ogra_, let's work on that :)
<ogra_> Ursinha, bug 1233613
<ubot5> bug 1233613 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "Adb and mtp priority issue" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233613
<davmor2> didrocks: is that to the gsm/wifi issue or the  out of sync indicators?
<didrocks> ogra_: urgh, I'm getting no indicator content
<didrocks> ogra_: do you?
<ogra_> actually assigned to me ... but sergio does all the work atm
<ogra_> didrocks, on r30 i did ...
<Ursinha> ogra_, so why the hell is that assigned to you? lol
<didrocks> davmor2: it's another one: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255045
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1255045 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "screen does not turn on on maguro when pressing the power button" [High,Confirmed]
 * ogra_ needs to get his phone from the office 
<didrocks> ogra_: let me reflash from scratch
<ogra_> Ursinha, because i worked on the upstart jobs ... but that wasnt sufficient
<davmor2> didrocks: yeah these were just things I noticed while I was waiting from my phone to sleep :)
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, so, we are just interested in knowing when that one started :)
<davmor2> didrocks: so on 26 from a normal sleep it wakes up
<didrocks> davmor2: let's hope it's 27 screwing it, that will give some hint :)
<ogra_> Ursinha, sergio is currently doing a complete redesign of the wholesetup ... involving android changes etc ... i'm fine to operate as bug contact
<ogra_> *whole setup
<davmor2> didrocks: from power button sleep it also wakes up
 * ogra_ thinks it is a Mir issue 
<Ursinha> ogra_, I think you meant bug 1249162
<Ursinha> ?
<ubot5> bug 1249162 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "Devices lose adb connection after phablet-flash loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249162
<davmor2> didrocks: I'll let it sleep now and give it 10 minutes to test deep sleep too and then I'll move onto 27
<ogra_> Ursinha, they are the same
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> thanks davmor2
<Ursinha> ogra_, oh? this one is actually assigned to sergio... and why do we have two? (they aren't marked as duplicates)
<ogra_> davmor2, i put my bets on image 27
<ogra_> davmor2, Mir was the only change between 26 and 27 and i bet you will see it there
<Ursinha> didrocks, I booted on r31 and the indicators are here
<Ursinha> and the bug seems fixed, yay
 * Ursinha hugs Kaleo 
<didrocks> Ursinha: hum, I have hope in my reflashing then :)
<ogra_> Ursinha, i would even bet we have more than two :) yes, they should be duplicated
<Kaleo> Ursinha, :D
<didrocks> ogra_: feel earning more money this month? :)
 * didrocks keeps betting on things he's sured to win :)
<Ursinha> ogra_, you know, launchpad isn't a miracle shrine, people actually need to do stuff for it to work as expected :)
<ogra_> didrocks, not sure what your contract says, mine isnt bound to the amountof bugs :)
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> come on mako, flash, FLASH! :)
<ogra_> Ursinha, well, it would be good to have some community bug triagers looking at it... doing an ubuntu touc bugday once a month or so
<davmor2> ogra_: I wish mine was I'd be a millionaire
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> oh, look r31 is all green ... http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<Ursinha> ogra_, can I mark the first bug as duplicate of the second? it has a better description of the problem...
<ogra_> (only has run 11 tests indeed)
<didrocks> ogra_: I bet if you wait a little bit… :p
<ogra_> Ursinha, go ahead
<didrocks> we really need to work on boot speed at some point…
<didrocks> or at least, boot feedback
<Ursinha> DONE
<Ursinha> didrocks, +1 yes please
<didrocks> waow, indicators \o/
<didrocks> showing up content this time :)
<Ursinha> this image feels much better than the previous, thanks everyone :)
 * davmor2 paints the right hand side of didrocks screen green so he loses the bet :D
<didrocks> Ursinha: not done yet, we need to wait for the test results and dogfood before promoting :)
<didrocks> davmor2: rohhh
<Ursinha> didrocks, I was actually talking about marking the bug as duplicate, hehe
<didrocks> and ensuring that the maguro issue isn't a new one
<didrocks> heh :)
 * didrocks reboots
<didrocks> and hope for no /var/crash/*unity8*
<davmor2> didrocks: right 26 is waking from deep sleep moving onto r27
 * didrocks waits on davmor2's phone explosion due to Mir :)
<didrocks> and reboots -> nothing in /var/crash
<didrocks> popey: can you start dogfooding image 31 please?
<didrocks> so that once we have the test results, we don't block on that
<popey> didrocks: sure thing
<didrocks> thanks!
<davmor2> didrocks: it's a maguro it hates mir at the best of time, sneeze in the wrong direction and the fb gets touched and you have to remove the battery to fix it
<didrocks> davmor2: well, at least, you can remove the battery in it :)
<didrocks> can't say the same for other devices. /me looks at his mako
<didrocks> davmor2: so, we can say that Mir is using *all* functionalities of your phone :)
<davmor2> didrocks: on the n4 and n5 you get minute long power button press to fix the universe though right :D
<didrocks> yeah, I had to find that the hard way :)
<didrocks> psivaa: hum, is it because it's running that we end up in that state? http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/31:20131126.1:20131126/5117/
<psivaa> didrocks: we have one issue of network connection failing to become active on maguro soon after the installation, rerunning it again to see
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> I like asking a question and getting the exact answer 2s later!
<didrocks> this is "pre-emptive question answering" :)
<psivaa> :)
<psivaa> dpm: still working on it but most probably i would wait for fginther to sort that out (adding ppa' packages for core app MP)
<psivaa> does not look that straight forward
<dpm> ok, thanks psivaa
<didrocks> davmor2: you are flashing image 27? /me still crosses finger we have the guilty guy :)
<davmor2> didrocks: 27 just finished I'm just waiting for it sleep now
<ogra_> why do you wait
<ogra_> just press power to put it to sleep
<ogra_> its not like it behaves any different between auto/manual sleep
<davmor2> ogra_: because I'm QA I ran three tests for 26 so I'm running the same three for 27 for comparison :P
<ogra_> heh, k
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_ : and bingo dead screen till touched
<didrocks> \o/
 * didrocks is loaded
<ogra_> yeah
 * didrocks goes to #ubuntu-unity
<ogra_> asi said ... Mir
<didrocks> ok, so not an image 31 blocker
<didrocks> (for promotion)
<didrocks> as latest promoted image already has it
<didrocks> now, let's get the right team fixing it :)
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131120.2.changes
<ogra_> thats the changeset in question
<didrocks> ogra_: clearly click-apparmor's fault :)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> yeah, lets blame jdstrand
<didrocks> exactly!
<didrocks> davmor2: ogra_: mind putting that information (with the link as well between the images) on the bug?
<davmor2> ogra_: power button test only works if I leave it for a minute, for me if I press the power button so it sleeps then press it again it wakes.  so not sure if there are 2 levels on power button press for sleep going on
<didrocks> ah, better to get the description with the full rationale so that they don't close it with "can't reproduce"
<davmor2> added the tests and results
 * didrocks targets Mir
<didrocks> thanks davmor2, ogra_
<Ursinha> didrocks, ogra_, all: if you touch a bug today that you know the image number when it was spotted, please tag the bug as such
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> Ursinha, probably add that to the mail thread too
<didrocks> yeah, adding to the tread with an example, that would be nice
<Ursinha> ogra_, I will, am currently updating the Avengers page to have these instructions
<ogra_> would be good if we could set up a wikipage "Touch/bugPolicies" or some such, once we're done with discussiong it
<Ursinha> ogra_, oh yeah :)
<Ursinha> we have to, emails disappear hehe
<ogra_> yeah
<Ursinha> and it's ubuntu policy to document processes using wiki pages
<ogra_> obviously :)
 * ogra_ is still 100% sure we had such a mail 
<davmor2> ogra_, didrocks: right installing r31 now I'm going to keep an eye out for the issues with wifi/gsm and indicator displacement
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, an additional confirmation won't hurt :)
<didrocks> so, as tests are running and it's the only thing we are waiting on for promoting, let's get some exercise while it's still time
<didrocks> psivaa: all waiting on you now :-)
<didrocks> (seeing that maguro passed installed and friends, nice!)
<psivaa> didrocks: ok, the failed one has come alright, and the rest are also going fine.
<psivaa> didrocks: to have that all tests completed might take some time due to the running time :)
<didrocks> psivaa: 2h30?
<didrocks> or maybe 3 for maguro?
<psivaa> didrocks: roughly, if everything goes well without reruns
<didrocks> I have all the time needed for running my 15 kms then!
<didrocks> see you around guys
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: http://goo.gl/DStLaS
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK8nRvf2yAU anyone else get this popup when searching?
<popey> I have seen it on other images, so not a regression in #31
<rsalveti> morning
<didrocks> popey: you are asking for trouble as well :)
<popey> I am? oh good.
<didrocks> popey: but yeah, seeing it if I reproduce what you are doing, worth a bug IMHO :)
<didrocks> come on, launching a search, switching scope
<didrocks> knowing how resilient we are :)
<didrocks> hey rsalveti
<popey> well, i started searching then realised I was on the wrong scope
<popey> so swiped and saw the popup
<popey> but didn't reproduce it till today
<didrocks> popey: oh, so that's not your twisted mind? :)
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> popey, yes, i see that since forever
<popey> ogra_: bug 1255089
<ubot5> bug 1255089 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Search results popup appears mid-swipe between scopes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255089
<rsalveti> ogra_> pressing the power button leaves me with a black screen ... then touching the screen immediately switches it on
<ogra_> popey, confirmed
<rsalveti> ogra_: is that when charging?
<popey> ta
<ogra_> rsalveti, nope
<ogra_> rsalveti, all the time
<rsalveti> ogra_: weird, with 31?
<ogra_> yep
<rsalveti> probably a unity/mir related issue
<ogra_> maguro only
<rsalveti> do we have a bug for it already?
<rsalveti> oh
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> triaged and all
<rsalveti> cool, mind pasting the number?
<rsalveti> maybe I can just check Ursinha's nice report
<Ursinha> rsalveti, let me upload the updated version
<rsalveti> Ursinha: Last updated in Nov. 25, 2013, 11 p.m :-)
<rsalveti> Ursinha: yeah
<ogra_> rsalveti, bug 1255045 ... a perfect example how small changesets due to more frequent image builds help massively
<ubot5> bug 1255045 in mir (Ubuntu) "screen does not turn on on maguro when pressing the power button" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255045
<rsalveti> please
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah
<Ursinha> rsalveti, done
<ogra_> rsalveti, that would have taken us a day with a twice as big changeset ... but since only Mir and apparmor chaged it was easy to identify
<rsalveti> ogra_: cool
<rsalveti> Ursinha: thanks, add that a cron, at every 5 minutes :-)
<Ursinha> rsalveti, it's in the TODO list, life is happening fast today and still didn't have the time to set this up :)
<rsalveti> Ursinha: haha, right :-)
<Ursinha> cool, that bug is at the very top of the list :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: ogra_: just added phablet-tools to the landing pipeline, please let me know if you need any extra info before moving it to the landing plan
<ogra_> k, i'll take care that it lands on the landing plan
<rsalveti> thanks!
<fginther> morning
<davmor2> ogra_, didrocks: Wifi/gsm issue seems to still be in place on a fresh install of r31
<ogra_> ouch
<davmor2> ogra_: so I just enabled wifi and now I have gsm too
<rsalveti> hm, in theory that was fixed with 32
<rsalveti> ops
<rsalveti> 31
<rsalveti> but yeah, just flashed 31 with -b, no signal
<rsalveti> crap
<davmor2> rsalveti: I'd say not then ;)
<rsalveti> at least the keyboard issue is fixed
<rsalveti> the loud sound issue :-)
<davmor2> ogra_: on a plus side the indicators are back in sync
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> since r30
<rsalveti> didrocks: ^
<ogra_> he knows :)
<Ursinha> didrocks, ogra_, that "GSM not working because wifi is disabled" problem is a regression? it's still happening on r31, I believe that's expected?
<rsalveti> it's not
<ogra_> its not
<Ursinha> not expected or not a regression? :)
<ogra_> and yes, it is a regression vs r10 which was the last good one we published
<rsalveti> bug 1252737
<ubot5> bug 1252737 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "[regression] Ubuntu touch cannot get GSM signal if not joined to a WLAN network" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252737
 * Ursinha tags the bug accordingly
<davmor2> Ursinha: no it was meant  to be fixed that's why I specifically looked for it
<rsalveti> seems didrocks created the workaround
<Ursinha> ogra_, do we know the image where the problem started? or it's somewhere between 11 and twenty-something?
<Ursinha> I see there's r24 in the bug
<rsalveti> Ursinha: seems a change in telepathy-mission-control-5 that caused it
<rsalveti> new version was uploaded at nov 13, by seb128
<rsalveti> so it's probably around that date
<Ursinha> right
<Ursinha> don't forget tagging the bug "regression"
<ogra_> Ursinha, we had some unbootable and heavily broken images between 20 and 25
<ogra_> iirc 26 was the next usable one
<Ursinha> :/ I see
<davmor2> ogra_: so are you going back to landing update twice daily?
<ogra_> davmor2, you mean image builds ?
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah sorry
<ogra_> davmor2, wel, sounds like the infrastructure can cope with a build every 8h
<ogra_> so yes, i would like to switch cron on and have the builds automatic again
<ogra_> back to back
<davmor2> ogra_: the system might I'm not sure I can though :D
<ogra_> you dont need to test every build
<ogra_> in the future i would even like us to go to an image every 2h
<ogra_> but thats only after we have the infra to copy with that
<ogra_> *cope
<davmor2> ogra_: haha
<ogra_> davmor2, what you should test are the images that look good on the dashboard
<ogra_> not just blindly every image
<davmor2> ogra_: No blindly is more fun you find way more bugs that way ;)
<Ursinha> I have to agree with davmor2 :)
<ogra_> well, as you like
<ogra_> but you wont be able to test them all :)
<davmor2> ogra_: says you :P
<ogra_> well, we want to also catch th bugs that only show up after i.e. 10h usage
<davmor2> ogra_: No the reason I'm asking is so I can update each morning and run tests etc based on that daily image etc
<ogra_> right, you can still do that ... but will miss some builds once we go to a faster frequency
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah it's just nice to know that if there is a major breakage I might get a working phone again latter that day which means I can leave it in the broken state and ensure that updates/fresh flash still work :)
<fginther> sil2100, can you review: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/add-unity-voice/+merge/196633
<fginther> dpm, question about the reminders-app dependencies, how are those dependencies being updated to the PPA?
<dpm> hi fginther, thanks for coming back to me on this. For authentication-plugin-evernote, it's built on a daily recipe, for signon-plugin-oauth2, it was a one-off build from a branch, so that we could use it for testing. It's on the pipeline for landing in Trusty, so it will soon not be needed, but I'd like to see if we can keep it in the PPA for the reminders-app developers who are not yet on trusty
<fginther> dpm, would it be possible to add a raring package?
<fginther> dpm, for all of the core apps, we've been building raring, saucy, and trusty
<fginther> dpm, if raring is a no go, we can drop it, but it's a nice to have
<sil2100> fginther: yes! Looking!
<dpm> fginther, sure, I think it shouldn't be a problem. The account plugin should not be a problem in terms of dependencies, I'll just need to check for signon-plugin-oauth2
<sil2100> fginther: oh, unity-voice is back? :)
<fginther> dpm, I noticed that signon-plugin-oauth2 didn't build for i386/saucy
<fginther> in the ppa
<fginther> sil2100, it was requested by pete woods
<sil2100> fginther: I remember we had it in the past, but IIRC it was removed because it was just a fallback in the past
<sil2100> fginther: ok!
<sil2100> fginther: approving
<fginther> sil2100, thanks
<dpm> fginther, hm, let me check. I'm using that package on saucy now
<psivaa> didrocks: ogra_: sil2100: not sure if messaging app test failure is on the radar, looks to have started on r29.
<psivaa> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/29:20131125:20131125/5091/messaging-app-autopilot/526645/
<ogra_> ah, thats bad
 * ogra_ didnt notice them due to being distracted by all that other stuff 
<psivaa> the same with me :(
<sil2100> fginther: while we're at such things: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-scopes-api/enable_unity-scopes-api/+merge/196724
<dpm> fginther, looking here it seems it built? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+recipe/account-plugin-evernote-daily
<sil2100> fginther: could you review as well? :)
<dpm> fginther, sorry, wrong package
<fginther> dpm, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+build/5234666
<fginther> sil2100, looking
<sergiusens> fginther, I can't seem to get any of these guys online http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/label/saucy/?
<dpm> fginther, no idea why the build failed for signon-plugin-oauth2-daily i386/saucy, as there appears to be no build log. In any case, I've requested builds for raring now, and a new build for signon-plugin-oauth2-daily i386/saucy
<fginther> sil2100, I think you selected the wrong target for that MP
<fginther> dpm, thanks, I'll have the job config updated shortly to add the ppa
<fginther> sergiusens, looking
<dpm> awesome, thanks fginther!
<sil2100> fginther: oh shit, how is that possible ;/
<sil2100> fginther: aargh!
<sil2100> fginther: ok, I think all this context switching just makes me go bonkers ;)
<sil2100> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/enable_unity-scopes-api/+merge/196729 <- here please!
<didrocks> rsalveti: ack on phablet-flash
<sergiusens> fginther, fwiw I can't get new click apps built until that is fixed
<cjohnston> sergiusens: we are in a meeting, what can I attempt to help you with
<sergiusens> cjohnston, none of these come up http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/label/saucy/?
<cjohnston> the nodes I assume?
<sergiusens> yup
<fginther> sergiusens, ack, there's something broken with the libvirt connections
<fginther> sergiusens, the pieces are working, but jenkins can't talk to it for some reason
<awe_> didrocks, ping
<cjohnston> awe_: he's also in a meeting
<awe_> ah, ok
<didrocks> awe_: pong
<didrocks> awe_: yeah, I'm lost why the dummy workaround worked for popey and I
<didrocks> and not for other it seems
<awe_> dummy workaround?
<awe_> you mean the GSM/Wi-Fi bug?
<awe_> didrocks, ping me when you're done with your meeting
<didrocks> awe_: right, I tried that (while pinging upstream to get the real fix): http://launchpadlibrarian.net/157638860/telepathy-mission-control-5_1%3A5.16.0-1ubuntu1_1%3A5.16.0-1ubuntu2.diff.gz
<dpm> fginther, re: reminders-app again, I'm trying to figure out why signon-plugin-oauth2 i386/saucy cannot be uploaded to the PPA, but after trying to build raring packages, it looks like both (signon-plugin-oauth2, account-plugin-evernote) have dependencies not available on raring. Rather than spending too much time on getting those dependencies backported to raring on the PPA, I think for now it might be best to just drop raring packages from the Jenkins
<dpm>  reminders-app jobs, what do you think?
<awe_> didrocks, the Wi-Fi portion of the bug has nothing to do with it
<awe_> didrocks, apparently the settings changed, so telepathy-ofono doesn't activate the modem automatically
<fginther> dpm, that's acceptable, we'll just drop the raring build
<didrocks> awe_: yeah, and it doesn't pick when you set it to false at reboot
<awe_> my guess is that when WiFi is activated NM onlines the modem
<dpm> ok, thanks fginther
<didrocks> awe_: hence my patch?
<didrocks> to ignore again the connection
<awe_> yea, it seems like the inverse of what should happen, but if that's what tiago told us to change, +1
<awe_> I've never really looked too deeply at the telepathy code
<awe_> didrocks, that said, just read tiago's latest comment, so it's a bit clearer now
<didrocks> one sec :)
<awe_> np
<rsalveti> didrocks: your patch didn't fix it
<rsalveti> just flash 31 with -b and you'll see :-)
<didrocks> awe_: oh, the correct value is set during startup
<rsalveti> it'll be off-line after boot
<ogra_> rsalveti, it was a dummy patch :P
<didrocks> rsalveti: well, I installed my package and popey confirmed as well…
<didrocks> but ok, not sure what happens, so, let's take upstream patch
<didrocks> seb128: are you doing it or want me?
<seb128> didrocks, I can do it
<robotfuel> retoaded: ping
<didrocks> seb128: please :)
<seb128> didrocks, doing ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, yw!
<retoaded> robotfuel, pong
<awe_> didrocks, hey so my original ping was about an email I sent awhile back about the ofono bug list, and how I get permission to assign bugs, change importance, ...
<rsalveti> didrocks: right, but did you remove all your nm connections and rebooted?
<awe_> I've been working on cleaning up the bug list, and my abilities are a bit limited
<didrocks> rsalveti: well, I stopped wifi
<robotfuel> retoaded: the systems that m-jenkins was running tests on don't seem to have dns names
<didrocks> and rebooted
<robotfuel> retoaded: like ps-intel-3000
<rsalveti> didrocks: so it might have half-fixed the issue
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, seems so
<awe_> didrocks, did you read tiago's latest comment?
<didrocks> awe_: in the downstream bugs?
<awe_> ofono (Ubuntu)
<didrocks> awe_: hum, I need to find who can now subscribe you to the right team
<awe_> ok
<robotfuel> retoaded: unless cobbler needs to be updated to ps-intel-3000.ubuntu-ci?
<didrocks> awe_: looking for it, will ping you back (probably tomorrow)
<awe_> thanks!
<retoaded> robotfuel, are you talking about the system itself doesn't have the correct hostname because it resolves in DNS for me.
<robotfuel> retoaded: maybe I read the logs incorrectly http://m-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/nexuiz-benchmark-trusty-ps-nvidia-gt440-le-xmir/19/console
<retoaded> robotfuel, reading thru the output now. Also need to check in on the cobbler instance on m-jenkins.
<retoaded> robotfuel, it appears that cobbler wasn't reconfigured to work with the hosting server's new IP address. that has been resolved and it is functioning now.
<robotfuel> retoaded: \o/ thanks!!
<retoaded> robotfuel, rerun one of the tests and let me know if it fails
<robotfuel> retoaded: will do thanks
<dpm> fginther, re:reminders-app PPA dependencies signon-plugin-oauth2 is now built for all arches, so I think we're good to go to drop raring from the reminders-app Jenkins jobs and to add the core apps PPA to the Jenkins set up. Let me know if that's all you need or if I can do anything else on my side
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: http://goo.gl/DStLaS
<fginther> psivaa, Can you review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/reminders-app-deps/+merge/196741
<psivaa> fginther: 1 sec
<fginther> psivaa, wait 1 moment, I forgot something
<psivaa> fginther: ack
<doanac> robotfuel, retoaded: let me know how that test works. I suspect the job will still be broken. I don't think UTAH and cobbler are going to work when the cobbler server is located on another physical machine
<retoaded> doanac, they were originally (and still are) pointed at a cobbler instance on m-jenkins
<doanac> retoaded: correct. utah expected a cobbler to be running locally
<doanac> if we point at a remote IP its going to fail for a new different reason
<retoaded> doanac, it is running locally; it was running prior to the tests but was still configured with the old IP (I wasn't looking for a cobbler instance on m-jenkins so it didn't get changed) addresses so I changed it to the correct IP.
<doanac> retoaded: oh. so the cobbler instance on that host is still going to work?
<doanac> ie - it doesn't have to point at cobbler.ubuntu-ci?
<fginther> dpm, should be ready soon, then I'll rebuild that job that failed.
<retoaded> doanac, it will work on that host much like it did before. It just gets away from centralizing everything.
<doanac> ah - that's good news.
<dpm> perfect, thanks fginther
<psivaa> fginther: let me know when you want me to review the MP for that
<fginther> psivaa, I have it updated now: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/reminders-app-deps/+merge/196741
<robotfuel> retoaded:  doanac fence_cdu -a "10.97.0.15" has probably changed?
<robotfuel> retoaded: doanac it's still failing...
<retoaded> robotfuel, most definitely.
<psivaa> fginther: approved
<doanac> robotfuel, retoaded: i think i need to make a utah sqllite db change for that. let me take a look
<retoaded> robotfuel, give me  a little bit and I can track down the new IPs and port names/numbers
<doanac> retoaded: share that ip with me and I'll try and update utah
<retoaded> doanac, ack. you'll probably wind up needing it for all of the MIR systems correct?
<robotfuel> retoaded: yes
<retoaded> ack
<balloons> sergiusens, how did the landings go for file manager, calendar, and rssreader?
<sergiusens> balloons, they didn't, read above about the builders not working ( fginther was dealing with it)
<balloons> sergiusens, ack, ty
<sergiusens> balloons, I'll keep you posted
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks for relaunching notes-app :)
<psivaa> didrocks: that was plars actually :), sorry got distracted. still looking at what might have caused the messaging app regression
<plars> didrocks: I'm happy to see the crash got fixed
<plars> didrocks: trying to get the numbers a bit better
<psivaa> plars: not sure you've noticed, messaging app has a regression starting from image 29
<psivaa> on mako
<plars> psivaa: yes, it looks like it added a test too
<psivaa> plars: the failure looks like something related to uitoolkit but the uitoolkit new package landed only with image 30
<didrocks> thanks plars!
<didrocks> plars: yeah ;)
<didrocks> psivaa: what regression on messaging app?
<didrocks> only the tests?
<psivaa> didrocks: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/31:20131126.1:20131126/5115/messaging-app-autopilot/529644/
<psivaa> i dont see no change in ui-toolkit neither in AP between image 28 and 29
<psivaa> neither in messaging
<psivaa> s/i dont see no/i dont see any
<plars> didrocks, psivaa: maguro doesn't run that test
<plars> maguro only runs 1 autopilot test, I guess the others are skipped for maguro
<psivaa> plars: on maguro those connected tests are intentionally skipped
<psivaa> plars: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/messaging_app/tests/test_messaging.py#L39
<psivaa> the reason is interesting :)
<didrocks> plars: I wonder if it's a flacky one
<didrocks> roh
<plars> didrocks: apparently it caused unity crashes?
<didrocks> yeah, something for jfunk_'s team ^
<didrocks> for maguro
<didrocks> well, it's a bug that should be referenced
<didrocks> bfiller: do you know about it? ^
<plars> apparently pitti added that?
<didrocks> plars: notes-app seem to be blocked
<bfiller> didrocks: I don't know about tat
<plars> didrocks: I think notes-app is stuck on mako, it's about to timeout
<didrocks> plars: yeah, can we retry retry retry it? :)
<plars> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> cyphermox: kenvandine: robru: joining?
<plars> balloons: do you know who's looking at the calendar app fixes? http://q-jenkins:8080/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-calendar-app-autopilot/
<balloons> plars, in a meeting, sorry. but new fixes are intending to land asap
<plars> balloons: cool, would be nice to see them working again :)
<balloons> plars, indeed. fixes for fm and rss reader are on tap too
<didrocks> ogra_: tell me whenever you are free
<fginther> sergiusens, the VMs are working again, can you retrigger those jobs?
<sergiusens> fginther, thanks, let me check
<rsalveti> didrocks: ogra_: can we spin another image now that the telephony-mission fix is in place?
<didrocks> rsalveti: I was waiting on talking to ogra_ for that, but yeah, +1
<ogra_> rsalveti, if didrocks doesnt wait for anything else
<didrocks> rsalveti: don't want to spoil my talk to ogra_ but basically, the plan is:
<ogra_> didrocks, we're almost done with this meeting, i'll swap over
<didrocks> - promote #31
<didrocks> - promote #32 during my night if the test results are good
<ogra_> oh, you are already done with the call ?
 * ogra_ sees an empty hangout
<ogra_> didrocks, lets leave the promotion for tomorrow morning
<ogra_> (of r32)
<didrocks> ogra_: coming in the hangout
<didrocks> easier to talk :)
<robru> didrocks, ugh, sorry for missing the meeting, seems my alarm didn't go off :-/
<didrocks> robru: you can sync with ken
<kenvandine> just did :)
<rsalveti> I'd just trigger 32 and see if we can promote it later today
<rsalveti> should be as good as 31 and with the telephony-mission issue fixued
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, ogra_ is still going to promote 31 meanwhile, it's still better than 28
<didrocks> for 32, I think ogra_ wants to wait tomorrow morning (EU time)
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> so that we have more dogfooding
<ogra_> get some more dofooder feedback
<ogra_> *dog
<rsalveti> right, that's fine
<rsalveti> go for it
<didrocks> ogra_: email sent FYI
<ogra_> promotion running ...
<ogra_> (takes a few mins)
<didrocks> well, time for launchpad to treat the mail in the ML queue :)
<ogra_> done
<ogra_> === Image r32 building ===
<Ursinha> ogra_, alright :D
<didrocks> \o/
<jdstrand> didrocks: hey, I've not been upgrading my phone cause of the gsm issue. if I upgrade to 31, will the workaround give me phone if I have to reboot while I am away from wifi?
 * jdstrand doesn't want to get in a situation where there is an emergency and can't make the call
<jdstrand> the way I understand the telephony workaround, it should, but I'd like confirmation
<didrocks> jdstrand: depends, seems that 32 will really fix it, my workaround only fixed it for me and popey
<didrocks> jdstrand: so better for you to wait on 32
<jdstrand> hmm, ok
<jdstrand> thanks
<jdstrand> I'm not sure how it would be instrumented, but a test case for gsm after reboot would be a good thing :)
<doanac> robotfuel: i got the CDU information for the mir job. I'm going to create a one-off test to see if things work now
<robotfuel> doanac: ack
<fginther> sergiusens, is the click app building working now?
<doanac> retoaded: can you make me a jenkins admin on m-jenkins?
<robotfuel> doanac: you are now
<doanac> excellent.
<sergiusens> fginther, yes, triggered them a couple minutes ago, seems to build fine now
<sergiusens> thanks
<doanac> robotfuel: it failed on first run. i've got to dig around into configs to figure out what's missing. i'll let you know once its sorted out
<slangasek> ev: bug #1235436
<ubot5> bug 1235436 in apport (Ubuntu) "/etc/init/apport-noui.conf is non-functional on the phone" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235436
 * ev nods
<robotfuel> fginther: ping
<fginther> robotfuel, hey
<robotfuel> fginther: I have a new project I need to build in CI what node should I use? (qtpim-opensource-src) it's the contacts for the platform api
<fginther> robotfuel, is that a launchpad project?
<fginther> oh looks git-ish
<robotfuel> fginther: yeah it's from git
<robotfuel> apt-get source qtpim-opensource-src is the way do get it currently
<fginther> robotfuel, I have some questions, can you do a hangout?
<robotfuel> fginther: sure
<robotfuel> fginther: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpi7bt2fmhvtj786qguphs60?authuser=0&hl=en
<doanac> robotfuel: ps-nvidia-gt440-le is now working with a basic utah job: http://m-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/tmp-andy-xmir/5/consoleFull
<doanac> i didn't try your test or preseed.
<doanac> and I think ps-nvidia-gt440-le  is going to be working also: http://m-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/tmp-andy-xmir/6/console
<doanac> i'll start on all the others now
<robotfuel> doanac: thanks, it should work now I'll kick off a build on ps-nvidia-gt440-le
<doanac> robotfuel: hold of on gt440 i'm finishing a job on that
<robotfuel> doanac: ok
<doanac> robotfuel: gt440 is ready now
<doanac> robotfuel: ps-nvidia-310 http://m-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/tmp-andy-xmir/8/console is working
<rsalveti> ogra_: popey: another bug which is probably a regression 1253810
<rsalveti> bug 1253810
<ubot5> bug 1253810 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Messages in Incoming not always display the correct date and content" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253810
<popey> rsalveti: yeah, not seen that before
<vila> rsalveti: I've seen that for quite some time but only the indications area
<rsalveti> yeah, seems to happen only in the indicator
<rsalveti> I'm able to reproduce it easily today though
<rsalveti> received 10 sms, got the issue 4 times
<rsalveti> the timestamp is also quite interesting
<vila> rsalveti: great. Mentioning it so you don't focus on recent changes, it's a shy but old one ;)
<vila> rsalveti: epoch ?
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: http://goo.gl/DStLaS
<rsalveti> well, why would it be 00:00 Jan 01
<rsalveti> let me test with mup
<Ursinha> and in mine it's 3 hours before (21PM 31 Dec)
<Ursinha> as my phone is set to brazilian timezone
<Ursinha> (it should be -2 but well)
<vila> Ursinha: you lag :-p
<Ursinha> haha
<rsalveti> the timestamp and the order is fine in the messaging app
<Ursinha> yes, it's only in the indicator area
<vila> rsalveti: yeah, I thought I had dreamed the first few times
<Ursinha> all the 98 times that happened to me I checked
<cjohnston> vila: shouldn't you be in bed? :-P
<vila> rsalveti: by the way, what needs to be backed up to preserve those messages ?
<vila> cjohnston: yeah, I should ;)
 * cjohnston pulls vila's internet
<vila> cjohnston: .shhhhhhh, <mutter> not so loud, my ISP's modem/infra is quite... susceptible these days </mutter>
<rsalveti> vila: not sure
<rsalveti> but yeah, message from ofono is correct, so is the one in the messaging app
<rsalveti> indeed a bug in the indicator
<rsalveti> but don't know how to dump the info contained in there
<vila> rsalveti: is this the kind of test you're working on (I've heard you were working on some but no details :-})
<rsalveti> vila: we're working on adding a few test cases for ofono
<rsalveti> which would not help much in this case
<vila> rsalveti: even as a way to provide inputs to the messaging app ?
<vila> rsalveti: I have a rather flexible view about tests ;)
<rsalveti> vila: well, that can already be done with the ofono phonesim, which pitti was working on
<rsalveti> like simulating a bunch of sms messages
<balloons> sergiusens, rssreader works fine for me
<rsalveti> might be indeed a good thing to add
<vila> rsalveti: ha, right, that ! That's what I wasn't sure who was working on
<dobey> fginther: ping
<balloons> sergiusens, I did get the errors with file manager. I guess the non-tablet layout is different enough to cause it to be failing for some reason (or the app has a bug in non-tablet form)
<fginther> dobey, pong
<vila> rsalveti: so if pitti hears about that, the bug should be worried ;)
<dobey> fginther: hey. have a question about versioning wrt moving a project to daily-releases off trunk, and not sure what to do about it
<fginther> dobey, I can try to help
<rsalveti> vila: yeah :-)
<fginther> dobey, what's the project?
<dobey> fginther: as we were previously doing our releases as tarballs, and off a stable branch that we cherry-picked changes into for the release, the trunk version was always higher than the release versions. to avoid having to bump it all the time (and not knowing that we would have to change our releases process and be subsumed into UE), the versions on our trunks were bumped to 99.12, so that nightlies would always be newer, and 
<dobey> fginther: but we don't want to use "99.12" as the version for actual releases into ubuntu, so if we're going to daily-release it, we need to make it sensible. is there anything i can do to force and upgrade, that doesn't require an epoch, that you know of? or should i just not worry about upgrading for people who were using the previous nightlies PPA (and subsequently, remove these projects from being built in that PPA)
<fginther> dobey, thinking...
<fginther> dobey, An alternative would be to use the stable branch as the branch consumed by daily-release and continue using the trunk as you do today.
<dobey> i don't think we'd want to do that, though
<fginther> dobey, but to directly answer your question, apt upgrades only work when the version is higher, so you would need an epoch to go from 99.X to 1.Y
<dobey> seems like that would make things more complex
<fginther> dobey, how many users are using the PPA?
<fginther> if the answer is "lots" it's going to be hard to ignore upgrading them
<sergiusens> balloons, it is rather different, yes
<sergiusens> balloons, if rssreader works fine for you, I'll push to the store and get popey to review when he's avail
<popey> I am available
<balloons> a wild popey appears!
<sergiusens> balloons, one improvement on that one would be to add something like the notes app so it doesn't go out to the network (localhost in test server)
<dobey> fginther: no idea
<balloons> yes, that is an open bug and a point of much discussion sergiusens
<balloons> thomi is actually looking at it
<dobey> fginther: for ubuntuone-credentials it probably doesn't much matter, as it's not really useful outside the phone image right now
<balloons> we want to remove external servers from all the tests
<sergiusens> balloons, oh, goodie :-)
<fginther> dobey, for that, I agree, an upgrade path from the PPA to the release doesn't sound necessary
<sergiusens> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/155/changerequest/
<popey> ok
<sergiusens> popey, also notice that the changelogs are working now :-)
<dobey> fginther: ubuntuone-client-data is of slightly more concern, as other things use it as well
<popey> done that one
<dobey> fginther: yeah, i'm more wondering about upgrading from this PPA to the daily-release PPA, for example
<dobey> fginther: we clearly don't support upgrades from the nightlies PPA to release, already. nor to the beta/stable PPAs we have
<fginther> dobey, in that case, I personally wouldn't have much concern. The daily-release PPA packages are copied to the archive, so upgrading to the PPA would be the same as upgrading to the release
<fginther> dobey, I recommend talking to didrocks, he understands the package versioning nuances much better then I
<dobey> sure. i probably do too. just needed to vent it to someone who understands the CI/daily-release stuff, so i can have a better idea of what i need to do. and you're around :)
<fginther> dobey, no problem
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> is there any standard practice for bumpting the versions in a daily-release project? such as bumpting to the target ubuntu release version when the new cycle starts and CI is transitioned to manage trunk on it?
<dobey> or does everyone just do "0.1" as a version now, and just rely on daily-release appending the datestamp and such?
<fginther> dobey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging
<fginther> dobey, looks like just a "dch -i"
<fginther> Bump the version number one minor version, a la x.y.z+1-0ubuntu1
<dobey> but dch -i would just make that be 0ubuntu2
<dobey> and in-line packaging shouldn't have 0ubuntu1 at all
<dobey> since they are native packages
<fginther> dobey, sorry, I got ahead of myself. the real instruction is to just update the minor version
<fginther> dobey, I can't argue the native, non-native point. It may just be for historical purposes
<dobey> fginther: but that page seems to also only deal with initial setup, and not ongoing maintenance. ie, if my package is version 0.1 now, what should i change it to in 6 months for the next version of ubuntu?
<fginther> dobey, looking for the specific documentation, ll of the daily release docs are here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/
<dobey> fginther: right. i'm presuming there isn't any documentation about this, as the currently daily-released packages don't seem to have any real consistency there :-/
<fginther> dobey, I think more specific info is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#Versionning_scheme
<dobey> fginther: and that seems to be about the content that is appended to the upstream version, rather than maintaining the upstream version number itself
<dobey> well, "dpkg -l|grep 13.10" certainly shows a very wide range of version numbers :-/
<fginther> dobey, why wouldn't it? Every upstream has it's own version history, these aren't reset just to apply daily-release
<fginther> dobey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/MovingNewRelease#Diverging_.22trunk.22_and_a_.22maintenance.22_branch discusses more specifically creating a maintainence branch, but it also gets into the gory details of updating the daily-release configuration
<fginther> in general, a maintenance branch is created when the release transition takes place, naming is up to the upstream team itself but most use 'lp:foo/saucy' or 'lp:foo/13.10'
<popey> i seem to be able to reboot my phone by running alsamixer
<popey> oof, ubuntu-bug reboots phone too
<popey> this seems very broken
<dobey> fginther: right, but i'm not asking about creating maintenance branches
<dobey> fginther: i'm talking specifically about updating the version number in trunk, after the maintenance branch has been created, and focus has moved to the new development version of ubuntu
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libappindicator for example shows libappindicator has been 12.10.1 since raring, and was 12.10.0 in quantal
<Kaleo> robru, can we get a release of the toolkit again? :)
<dobey> seems like best practice would be to match the upstream version to the targeted ubuntu version
<Kaleo> robru, it fixes critical regression https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1254888
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1254888 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "keyboard no longer rotates when app rotates" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> dobey, AIUI, daily-release doesn't care about the upstream version, it should continue to be maintained as needed by the upstream team
<dobey> fginther: right. but i'd expect there to be some clear recommendation of what people should do, when their project is on daily release. instead the practice seems to be "switch to daily release and never bother touching the version number again" :-/
<dobey> just found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#I.27m_bumping_the_upstream_version.2C_what_should_I_do.3F which doesn't really answer either, and advises some other bad behavior
<dobey> maybe i'll just ping didrocks in the morning and complain and we can get it fixed and have a sane recommendation, and hopefully get people to follow it
<fginther> dobey, sorry I can't be of much help
<dobey> no worries
<dobey> thanks :)
<fginther> dobey, good luck :-)
<dobey> time for me to get off the computer anyway. later :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-27
<robru> Kaleo, can do. just on phone.
<thomi> cihelp: What's the upstream-merger jenkins address since the 1SS move?
<thomi> the wiki here(https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook) contains a link that doesn't seem correct any more
<thomi> i.e.- http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080
<thomi> nvm - I didn't have the additional DNS server configured. works now - thanks
<robru> Kaleo, ok, confirmed AP tests passing and published.
<plars> thomi: it's still s-jenkins
<thomi> plars: yep - but you need a DNS server now.
<thomi> don't get me wrong, that's an *excellent* thing, I just didn't have he config set up correctly :)
<cjohnston> plars: did we send out an email about that change?
<didrocks> hey Mirv, just gave you one (small) landing action :)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, thanks
<didrocks> thanks to you!
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: http://goo.gl/DStLaS
<Mirv> hmm, what broke loading of unity8 tests for me
<Mirv> I got something along the lines of http://bugs.python.org/issue19352, but well I've dist-upgraded so I'll update to r32 system image instead
<Mirv> and then only install unity8-autopilot and the packages to test
<Mirv> hmmkay, or maybe full flash then...
<ev> cjohnston: the dns server? Yes, and updated the VPN documentation for it.
<cjohnston> ack. looks like some people missed The email
<didrocks> cjohnston: still up? starting to be quite late for you :)
<cjohnston> still up, up again, is there really a difference?
<didrocks> cjohnston: I don't think there is in practice :)
 * Mirv now has busybox only...
 * ogra_ might be a tad late for the meeting
<didrocks> Mirv: what about busybox?
<Mirv> didrocks: I ended up with a device booting into it...
<Mirv> something failing with flashing. now just recovered.
<sil2100> I hate my google hangouts right now...
<ogra_> bug 1253810
<ubot5> bug 1253810 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Messages in Incoming not always display the correct date and content" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253810
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131126.1.changes
<didrocks> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/32:20131126.2:20131126/5120/
<didrocks> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/32:20131126.2:20131126/5123/gallery-app-autopilot/
<ogra_> === Image r33 building ===
<vila> Mirv: so, yeah, don't trust http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=qa-intel-4000/627/console
<Mirv> distrust enabled
<vila> Mirv: :)
<vila> Mirv: I'll try to monitor the next job running there but ping me if you notice one before me
<vila> Mirv: a new container was created 5 minutes ago and I can start and stop it, so all should be fine. It's just that I've seen weird error messages and can't remember if I've seen them before
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, can you release ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts trunk as well? We have the AP fixes
<didrocks> ogra_: popey: is image 32 promoted?
<sil2100> didrocks: sure, any specific tests I should run?
<didrocks> sil2100: I think just install it and try to create/delete an account
 * didrocks adds to the landing spreadsheet
<didrocks> tahnks!
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<sil2100> Damn, someone's drilling hard from my neighbours, started like around 8 in the morning
<ogra_> didrocks, not yet ...
<ogra_> popey, did you test it yet ?
<popey> yes, seems okay to me
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> let me publish it then
<popey> aside from my alsamixer issue which I don't believe is a) regression or b) show stopper
<didrocks> popey: alsamixer issue? (yeah, seeing the list, doesn't seem probably it's a regression)
<didrocks> probable*
<popey> didrocks: you can reboot the phone by just running alsamixer
<popey> bug 1255344
<ubot5> bug 1255344 in linux-mako (Ubuntu) "alsamixer reboots phone" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255344
<didrocks> popey: oh, indeed! nice easter egg :)
<ogra_> popey, done, want to send a mail ? http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131126.2.changes
<didrocks> popey: so yeah, not critical :p
<popey> nope, didrocks seems to be sending mails now
<ogra_> k
<didrocks> popey: you can to the avenger list, or do you want me to?
<popey> knock yourself out
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: http://goo.gl/DStLaS
 * popey updates to 32
<didrocks> popey: ogra_: I'll roll that with the more news we are getting on the landing (so in the afternoon)
<didrocks> popey: ok, doing then
<popey> ok, cool
<ogra_> k
<sil2100> didrocks: did you refresh the whitelist to include unity-scopes-api? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks ;)
<sil2100> Can anyone try running ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts AP tests on their device? Since I seem to be unable to do so, they're not working
<sil2100> And it doesn't seem to be a regression, the distro version does not work as well
<sil2100> I get:
<sil2100> ImportError: 'test_online_accounts_ui' module incorrectly imported from '/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/online_accounts_ui/tests'. Expected '/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/online_accounts_ui/tests'. Is this module globally installed?
<sil2100> Anyone know how to proceed? Upstream doesn't know as well
<seb128> sil2100, see #ubuntu-devel backlog (downgrade python)
<Saviq> cihelp, there's only one otto runner available http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/label/ps-radeon-hd8350||ps-nvidia-gt630/? is that known?
<cjohnston> vila: any idea ^
<retoaded> Saviq, I'm looking into ps-nvidia-gt630 now
<vila> Saviq: yes, I didn't know the queue was that ... but I leave you in retoaded safe hands ;)
<vila> cjohnston: look at the the CI Vanguard list ;)
<cjohnston> vila, I was lookin at the 1ss list. thought it was still part of that
<vila> cjohnston: right, I tried to clean things up and get them under light. I may have put too much in Vanguard but I'd rather move them later in post 1ss than the opposite
<cjohnston> ack
<retoaded> Saviq, ps-nvidia-gt630 is back online
<Saviq> retoaded, thanks
<retoaded> Saviq, np
<cjohnston> sil2100: ping
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: http://goo.gl/DStLaS
<kenvandine> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/webcred_artifacts/+merge/196915
<Saviq> retoaded, hey, there seems to be a dep issue in otto http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/1047/console
<Saviq> retoaded, can you see what exactly is happening?
<Saviq> retoaded, ah I see what happens I think... libunity-mir1 is already built against mir 0.1.2, but it's not published yet https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir
<Saviq> didrocks, how could that happen, btw ↑? unity-mir isn't in the mir stack is it?
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: http://goo.gl/DStLaS
<dobey> didrocks: hey. i was bugging fginther last night about daily-release stuff and had some concerns about upstream version number maintenance, and how the docs suggest using non-native version strings for the native packages
<Saviq> cihelp, bug #1253198 is really deadly for otto testrunners... especially when there's only one as it happened today
<ubot5> bug 1253198 in Ubuntu CI Services "missing dependencies block otto runner for an hour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253198
<sil2100> cjohnston: hi! Could you wait a moment?
<cjohnston> sil2100: sure
<Saviq> cihelp, ev, this needs some attention: bug #1255578
<ubot5> bug 1255578 in Ubuntu CI Services "dependency issues on libunity-mir1 in testrunner-otto" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255578
<didrocks> Saviq: part of the issue is that unity-mir is built against latest mir
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, how? daily-build PPA?
<didrocks> Saviq: we remove the mir + rebuild a lot in the past when it wasn't releasable
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, why would it build against that?
<didrocks> Saviq: but, I guess it's time for upstream to act up and fix their regression so that we can move on
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, move on is one thing
<didrocks> Saviq: well, because they merge their new release in trunk
<Saviq> didrocks, making sure it doesn't happen is another
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, the contract with them (if they break their ABI) is that they followup until the transition is over
<didrocks> Saviq: which obviously, for multiple releases isn't happening
<didrocks> I pinged Kevin yesterday, he asked kdub, but I didn't get any feedback
<didrocks> so getting mir unblocked
<didrocks> then, we can process the rest and there will be no ABI-linkage issue
<ev> retoaded: ^ vanguard?
<ev> or are you still super busy with 1SS fixing?
<cjohnston> ev: I told him we would handle vanguard
<didrocks> dobey: on versionning, actually, for all packages, we are not native. We do use split mode
<didrocks> dobey: to create an upstream tarball
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, that still doesn't explain how unity-mir trunk could've moved past mir 0.1.1
<Saviq> didrocks, or well, daily-build explains *how*, but not *why*
<dobey> didrocks: eh? how is it not native if the debian/ dir is in-tree?
<didrocks> Saviq: ? daily-build ppas contains: mir
<didrocks> Saviq: mir 0.1.2
<didrocks> AFAIK
<ev> cjohnston: cool, thank you
<didrocks> so unity-mir rebuilt against it
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, but nothing else builds against daily-build
<Saviq> didrocks, otto does not, -ci, -autolanding don't
<Saviq> didrocks, so we're deadlocked now
<didrocks> Saviq: oh, you are talking about upstream merger?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> dobey: bzr split mode is creating the origin tarball + diff.gz
<didrocks> dobey: feature of bzr-builddeb
<didrocks> Saviq: ah, that's another story, I guess they are adding the ppa
<Saviq> didrocks, sorry, probably shouldn't have bugged you about this
<didrocks> Saviq: no worry ;)
<didrocks> so, yeah, I agree, it should be an optional think
<dobey> didrocks: but are actual release tarballs being made and published anywhere that isn't the ubuntu archive? like say, the launchpad downloads for the project?
<didrocks> (that's also what the CI Airline fixes)
<cjohnston> didrocks: do you know what needs to happen to fix this? /me doesn't know much of anything about upstream merger
<didrocks> dobey: some upstream does (and so bump upstream version at the same time)
<didrocks> dobey: other just rely on the automatic split mode, there is no real enforcement here
<didrocks> cjohnston: let me look, I think I can find example on the config
<didrocks> cjohnston: however, I don't know how to deploy this, I hope you do :)
<dobey> didrocks: that seems quite confusing; and is quite inconsistent
<didrocks> dobey: well, in practice, it's working well for the 250 projects (most of them doesn't care to create real upstream tarballs)
<cjohnston> didrocks: haha
<cjohnston> I can research it, but we'll see
<didrocks> cjohnston: hum, yeah, I thought there was a "no_ppa" tweak in the config
<didrocks> cjohnston: I can't find any example :/
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> fonud it
<didrocks> found*
<didrocks> cjohnston: so, lp:cupstream2distro-config
<didrocks> stacks/head/apps.cfg
<didrocks> look at use_stack_ppa: False # Disabled temporarily due to autopilot regression
<didrocks> you need to do the same in stacks/head/unity8.cfg
<dobey> didrocks: sure. but "it works" doesn't mean it's optimal, or not confusing, or consistent. :)
<didrocks> under unity-mir:
<didrocks> dobey: opened to suggestion :) Just to be clear: I dont' want upstream having to do releases
<didrocks> use_stack_ppa: False # disable until Mir transitionned their ABI
<dobey> didrocks: wouldn't it be better to advise on consistency and using native format for all the projects who don't want to do upstream tarball releases?
<didrocks> cjohnston: then, you have to deploy that on your jenkins instance, and for that…
<didrocks> dobey: well, some people are really opposed to have native formats
<didrocks> because they ship in debian
<didrocks> and so, they want to have upstream tarballs
<dobey> didrocks: yes, i don't care about some. i care about majority. :)
<didrocks> (TBH, I would really +1 for native everyone)
<didrocks> dobey: yeah, but again, question of consistency :)
<dobey> didrocks: some things will always be special cased
<dobey> didrocks: i'd rather have overwhelming consistency, than absolutely no consistency :)
<didrocks> dobey: we do have consistency: split mode for everyone
<dobey> upstream tarballs shouldn't be on daily-release anyway
<didrocks> dobey: well, we do want to daily release everything we are upstream for
<dobey> didrocks: but that is the wrong way to package the native packages. yes it works, but it's still wrong :)
<didrocks> same rule for all code produced at Canonical
<dobey> and there's no reason daily release things can't go into debian, as native packages
<didrocks> but why keeping native? it's not native if you are in split mode
<didrocks> dobey: you do have other chain of deps
<didrocks> in debian
<dobey> split mode is a hack :)
<didrocks> well, again, this hack is working for all the projects we do maintain
<didrocks> cjohnston: do not forget to push the change, there is an upstream merger for the config
<psivaa> robru: would you mind taking a look at friends app test failures pls? looks in relation to r118
<Saviq> didrocks, FWIW, kdub says this might help https://code.launchpad.net/~kdub/mir/fb-device-enablescreen/+merge/196797
<Saviq> didrocks, do you know if anyone checked?
<psivaa> robru: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/33:20131127:20131126/5136/friends-app-autopilot/531991/
<cjohnston> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjohnston/cupstream2distro-config/disable-unity-mir-stack-ppa/+merge/196935
<cjohnston> so didrocks am I understanding that we are having to do a workaround because Mir broke stuff?
<dobey> oh well. i need to go get lunch now anyway. bbiab
<didrocks> Saviq: I don't, maybe alan_g? ^
<alan_g> didrocks: otp - 5 min
<didrocks> cjohnston: it's a little bit more grey than telling Mir broke stuff, but basically yeah :)
<didrocks> cjohnston: so, Mir changed its ABI (it's not ABI stable)
<didrocks> one of the issue is that we can't release Mir and build unity-mir against it
<didrocks> and so, unity-mir tries to install mir from the PPA (as it should, to handle transitions) when merging upstream
<didrocks> and so, it takes the Mir we half-broken-we-can't release
<didrocks> s/we//
<didrocks> cjohnston: that's why the airline will help this, we create isolations and only merge to trunk/land to distro or reject
<didrocks> no more "one ppa when we through all bones at it"
<cjohnston> right
<didrocks> (that all stacks should depend on)
<didrocks> where*
<alan_g> Saviq: didrocks - no-one has the hardware to test that. :(
<Saviq> alan_g, easy, I do
<didrocks> alan_g: yeah, I guess, just ask people, we can find someone :)
<didrocks> and a Saviq is always highly motivated :)
<alan_g> Saviq: you'll have to cherry pick that revision onto lp:mir (It looks like it will work)
<doanac> robotfuel: can't remember if i updated you fully yesterday. I got all the systems back up on m-jenkins with the exception of the gt640. we are having some dongle issues or something that require some manual work
<Saviq> alan_g, I was hoping to pick up the .debs from the MP
<alan_g> Saviq: that's against the dev branch - which has an ABI break
<Saviq> alan_g, post 0.1.2?
<alan_g> Saviq: we don't hang about. 8^)
<Saviq> maan
 * Saviq braces
<Saviq> so... mir, platform-api, qtubuntu, unity-mir... fun!
<robotfuel> doanac:  whats the name of the server that used to be http://10.97.0.1/?
<robotfuel> doanac: I need to update some of my preseeds
<robotfuel> doanac: I've found it in the wiki
<didrocks> plars: joining?
<robru> psivaa, no idea what's going on there. clearly the test runner is passing an english sentence as arguments to autopilot-run, which is invalid. that's nothing I can fix on the friends side.
<psivaa> robru: ok, yea i see. Not sure what's changed then.
<robru> psivaa, where does that string come from? it's not in friends-app source.
<psivaa> robru: that is from unittest loader http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6485389/
<robru> psivaa, that's just weird
<robru> psivaa, am i crazy or does the 'incorrectly imported from' path exactly match the 'expected' path?
<psivaa> robru: no they exactly match :)
<ogra_> didrocks, oh, forgot to tell ya ... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled/ ... new saucy image is done
<didrocks> ogra_: wooooooowwww \o/
<didrocks> thanks!
<psivaa> robru: ok, the test files under tests/ in friends app are symlinked to ../../../../../share/pyshared/friends_app/tests and that seems to cause the failure
<psivaa> robru: directly copying it under /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/friends_app/tests/ solves the issue
<dobey> does daily-release create a tag for the release after it commits the changes to debian/changelog?
<robru> psivaa, pyshared?? that's really strange. friends-app package installs tests to /usr/lib/python2.7
<robru> psivaa, i was experimenting with installing them to /usr/lib/python3 in order to test the infrastructure, but that change never landed in trunk/
<dobey> export DPKG_GENSYMBOLS_CHECK_LEVEL=4 <- does this need the "export" in debian/rules?
<robru> dobey, i dunno, sorry. maybe didrocks knows? ^^
<psivaa> robru: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6485601/ is what i see there
<didrocks> dobey: it's for C/C++ program (so that it forces the strongest type of check in the symbols file)
<robru> psivaa, i have no idea how that came to be. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~super-friends/friends-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/tests.pro clearly declares the installation path... no symlinks.
<dobey> didrocks: right. i know what the variable is. i'm just wondering if the "export" is necessary, or if it just needs to be set in debian/rules
<didrocks> dobey: IIRC, you need to export it because the check is run in a sub-program
<didrocks> dobey: if you can experiment and ensure it's not needed, I would be happy to remove that :)
<psivaa> robru: yea, no idea. may be ogra_ knows?
<ogra_> about what ?
<robru> ogra_, about why friends_app tests are failing. it seems the AP tests are mysteriously being symlinked from where friends-app package actually installs them to, and autopilot doesn't like this.
<robru> psivaa, actually I'm thinking that pitti or thomi might know more, since they've been tinkering with the system trying to migrate AP tests to python3.
<ogra_> uh, not an autopilot expert ... but i can take a look
<ogra_> yeah
<robru> ogra_, it's ok thanks.
<psivaa> robru: ogra_ ack
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> and i totally forgot to notify
<ogra_> === Image r34 building ===
<Ursinha> ogra_, thanks for answering my question before I ask :P
<ogra_> heh
<Ursinha> ogra_, I was wondering if latest image was 33 or 34
 * vila checks which one he just installed...
<Ursinha> I have 33 here and it seems to be the last one, so it is :)
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<ogra_> that usually tells you
<vila> ha, 33 good, oh, last updated 1970-01-01 O_o
<Ursinha> vila, lol
<ogra_> and http://system-image.ubuntu.com/trusty-proposed/mako/is a good source too
<Ursinha> ogra_, the image shows up in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/trusty/daily-preinstalled/ after all smoketests run?
<ogra_> Ursinha, no ... ignore cdimage
<ogra_> cdimage only has interim products
<Ursinha> s/cdimage/system-image/
<Ursinha> right...
<ogra_> it shows up there before any tests run
<Ursinha> after an image has built how long it takes to show up in trusty-proposed (so my phone thinks there's a new image)?
<ogra_> when i promote an image i update the /current link though
<ogra_> so that porters using the zips get the same
<ogra_> (as we do)
<ogra_> Ursinha, once it built on cdimage (which takes about 30min) it takes 0min to be imported in system-image
<ogra_> bah
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm on 33 I don't see a 34
<ogra_> it takes 20min
<ogra_> davmor2, i didnt say DONE ... be patient young padawan
<Ursinha> haha
<davmor2> ogra_: I do patience as well as lead ballons float :)
<davmor2> ogra_: out of interest what is the planned times for releases?  I'm assuming this is the 2/3 times a day rollout now?
<ogra_> davmor2, iÄm trying to craft a mail since two days to propose new ways of handling images ...
<ogra_> but there is always something more important happening :)
<davmor2> ogra_: No surely not :D
<robru> psivaa, spoke with barry. he says the pyshared thing is standard for a long time. so that should have always been like that. the real question is why does the test system break?
<ogra_> === Image r34 DONE ===
<dobey> doh, didrocks ran off
<ogra_> davmor2, ^^
<ogra_> :P
<psivaa> robru: ok, autopilot is the same version between image 32 and 33 though so not sure what causes the break
<robru> psivaa, pitti is EOD I think, so you should probably email pitti and thomi (and CC me please) and ask them to look into it
<psivaa> robru: ack
<robru> psivaa, oh, if you compare http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/32:20131126.2:20131126/5120/friends-app-autopilot/ with http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/33:20131127:20131126/5136/friends-app-autopilot/ you see that image 32 had the right testcase name, but in image 33 the testcase is replaced with that weird fragment from the traceback.
 * popey flashes
<dobey> fginther: can you answer questions about the operation of the daily release scripts themselves? (unless you're off to lunch now of course, which given the time, you may be)
<robru> fginther, also when you get time: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=qa-intel-4000/624/console
<Ursinha> doanac, robru, I think fginther isn't around today
<kenvandine> robru, can you test something for me?
<kenvandine> on the device, go to the add accounts screen
<kenvandine> does it show service icons?
<robru> kenvandine, it did a while ago. what package should i grab from the PPA to test this?
<kenvandine> none
<kenvandine> just what you have
<robru> kenvandine, oh, weird, no icons on the 'add accounts' screen... the U1 icon does show up on the existing accounts though (that's the only account I have at the moment)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> ok, thoughts so
<kenvandine> this isn't a regression in online accounts
<kenvandine> i think it's a toolkit regression
<kenvandine> i'll file a bug
<kenvandine> won't block publishing this :)
<robru> kenvandine, heh
<kenvandine> file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/IconVisual.qml:41:5: QML ImageWithFallback: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/
<kenvandine> is the error
<kenvandine> or the themed icon is missing now
<kenvandine> could be that
<robru> kenvandine, ugh, just flashed image 34, can't seem to install click apps.
<robru> kenvandine, or it does install, but the installer looks hung while doing it. good
<popey> robru: from the store or on the command line?
<robru> popey, from the store. installed my own app actually. after hittiing install, it just went to the spinner for a long time. couldn't get past it. then I switched to webbrowser app, then back, then the app appeared in my list of installed apps.
<popey> odd
<popey> i just tested installing an app on #34, seemed okay
<robru> popey, i'll try another one.
<robru> popey, hum, seems actually really glitchy. accidentally swiped away from a partially downloading app and now i can't find it again.
<dobey> Ursinha: oh. hrmm
<Ursinha> dobey, he won't be around until Monday, I believe
<robru> popey, now if i start it again, the download won't move past 0%. quite glitchy.
<robru> popey, now it says 'install' but the button doesn't respond to taps
<dobey> Ursinha: so it seems. and i'm off tomorrow and will be at a sprint next week.
 * dobey wonders who to poke about daily-release stuff
<robru> dobey, didrocks is the daily-release man. but me, kenvandine, cyphermox, sil2100, and Mirv can help too
<robru> popey, seems working after a reboot but now i'm afraid to touch anything during a download.
<dobey> robru: do you know if the daily-release script creates a tag in bzr after it commits the new version in debian/changelog?
<robru> dobey, that i don't know sorry
<robru> popey, so then i left the download alone, screen locked, and when i unlocked my screen the download was gone. basically this is shit.
<popey> i never touch anything during an install
<dobey> robru: looks like it does not. :(
<robru> popey, for a long download, do you let the screen lock? or do you babysit the phone the entire time to stop the screen locking during a download?
<popey> i leave it alone
<robru> popey, so what then? does the install complete while the screen is locked?
<popey> i dont think I've seen it fail, if it fails for you then we need a bug report
<robru> popey, what package should I report that against? unity8?
<popey> hmm
<popey> unity-lens-applications
<popey> do it from the phone... adb shell, sudo -u phablet -i, ubuntu-bug unity-lens-applications
<dobey> robru: do you know where the code lives that creates the +series.datestamp to append to the upstream version? is it j-l-p?
<robru> dobey, i would assume lp:cupstream2distro but I'm not sure.
<robru> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1255653
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1255653 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Click apps nearly impossible to install." [Undecided,New]
 * dobey wonders why the automatic release thing even bothers with creating a merge proposal if it's just going to automatically self-approve it anyway
<robru> dobey, i wonder a lot of things about this system...
<dobey> well, yes, me too
<dobey> but trying to only deal with the immediate issues at the moment :)
<cjohnston> dobey: what do you mean about the 'automatic release thing' ?
<robru> cjohnston, when jenkins pushes a release from the PPA to the archive, it then has to commit debian/changelog back to the launchpad trunk, to keep them in sync. instead of committing directly to trunk, it proposes a merge, then approves the merge, and merges by itself.
<dobey> cjohnston: whatever is doing the daily-release changes and making the merge proposals
<cjohnston> gotcha.. too far outta my area of knowledge
<dobey> hrmm, i don't see how to verify that the value from DPKG_GENSYMBOLS_CHECK_LEVEL is actually being used
<dobey> do daily-release packages ever get built on virtual arm?
<dobey> or is there a good way to determine if one is running virtualized, inside debian/rules?
<dobey> cjohnston: do you know what version of tarmac is being used by the autoland script (for the Branch objects)?
<xnox> I need some help, with Jenkins UI / UX. I'm logged into jenkins-d, and looking at an autopackagetest, I see no visual way to retrigger it.
<xnox> I think in the past it was a matrix reload, or some such, but I don't see it anymore =(
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-28
<cjohnston> dobey: not a clue
<cjohnston> Saviq: your unity-mir issue should be fixed
<Saviq> cjohnston, may I ask what's the resolution?
<cjohnston> Saviq: the workaround provided by didrocks
<cjohnston> not using the ppa
<Saviq> cjohnston, ok yeah, still need mir to be published, since the unity-mir built in the mbs / local upstream merger repo already has unity-mir built against mir 0.1.2
<Saviq> cjohnston, that will help us long-term, though
<cjohnston> Saviq: I don't think I have the ability to do anything with that
<Saviq> cjohnston, yeah, for that we'll just have to wait, thanks
<cjohnston> and I believe it still requires code work on the Mir side
<Saviq> cjohnston, yeah, I'm just building / testing the whole mir stack to confirm it's working
<Ursinha> tedg, ogra_, et al.: I'm using r34 and still experience bug 1253703
<ubot5> bug 1253703 in Upstart Application Launcher "[regression] Webbrowser tries to open file:///usr/share/webbrowser-app/'URL' instead of the URL directly" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253703
<didrocks> ogra_: hey, seeing you online, mind kicking a new image?
<ogra_> === Image r35 building ===
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> r34 on mako looks *really* bad
<ogra_> and only 3 packages changed ...
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> not sure if it's just because of "not enough relaunch" or something else
<didrocks> let's wait on psivaa :)
<ogra_> well, maguro improved ...
<didrocks> ogra_: I guess webbrowser-app is for a lot
<didrocks> (on mako)
<didrocks> basically half of the failures
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and notes is stuck once again
<didrocks> I bet something horrible happened
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I think psivaa needs to talk to Osomon
<didrocks> as Bill is on holidays
<didrocks> so that this is looked at
<ogra_> i wonder if it is related to the bug above
<psivaa> morning
<psivaa> didrocks: ogra_ : let me take a look at mako runs
<didrocks> hey psivaa! thanks
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: http://goo.gl/DStLaS
<didrocks> ogra_: browser app sounds good to me on mako
<didrocks> just trying locally
<ogra_> do you mean regarding the bug or regarding the tests ?
<didrocks> regarding the tests
<didrocks> I'm trying to reproduce the same here
<sil2100> :q
<sil2100> Damn, wrong window
<didrocks> hey sil2100 :)
<popey> landing call?
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Hello!
<ogra_> bug 1253703
<ubot5> bug 1253703 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "[regression] Webbrowser tries to open file:///usr/share/webbrowser-app/'URL' instead of the URL directly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253703
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131128.changes
<ogra_> changes of r35 ^^^
<ogra_> === Image r35 DONE ===
<psivaa> didrocks: ogra_: could not complete the notes app test on mako with r34 because the tests have started with r35
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, let's take that one as the base
<psivaa> didrocks: ack
<Saviq> psivaa, hey, we need to enable the daily-build ppa for a merge on unity8 and unity-mir, I've added the hook when starting the job, but it doesn't seem like it's executed http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-mir-trusty-armhf-ci/30/console ?
<Saviq> ah builder_hooks?
<psivaa> Saviq: let me take a look
<Saviq> hmm no, that's not a parameter that I have access too
<Saviq> -o
<Saviq> psivaa, cjohnston changed the default configuration of the unity-mir- jobs to not include the daily-build ppa, maybe that's of interest (bug #1255578)
<ubot5> bug 1255578 in Ubuntu CI Services "dependency issues on libunity-mir1 in testrunner-otto" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255578
<psivaa> Saviq: ok, this is for otto run. not sure how that impacts here.
<Saviq> psivaa, well, otto run is affected, the hooks were global on both -ci and -autolanding jobs
<Saviq> psivaa, i.e. unity-mir got built against daily-build, so then no job in the unity8 stack, that doesn't include the daily-build ppa, would fail
<psivaa> vila: would you mind helping me out on the Saviq's req please. fginther being on holiday i dont want to make a change that i dont fully understand :)
<vila> psivaa: not sure I know more than cjohnston there, I've been mostly involved in [re]setting otto nodes rather than the cu2d part that drive them.
<vila> so,
<vila> my understanding was that a wrong package version was put in a ppa (is that correct ? which ppa ?)
<vila> and that cjohnston's MP will do the right thing by *not* referring to that ppa
<vila> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> vila, no
<Saviq> vila, the problem was: unity-mir-autolanding ran against ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build - by default
<Saviq> vila, the resulting package got put in the mbs repo for unity8 stack
<vila> mbs ?
<Saviq> vila, those are local repositories built per stack from -autolanding jobs
 * vila nods
<Saviq> vila, so whatever was trying to use that mbs repo and install libunity-mir1 for that, would fail if it didn't also have ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build enabled
<Saviq> vila, hence the bug
<vila> Saviq: oh, the other way around then ? An additional ppa needs to be added ?
<Saviq> vila, the solution applied (correctly) was that unity-mir-ci nor -autolanding would run against daily-build
<vila> Saviq: lacking context, I'm trying to understand what the fix should be, cleaning a ppa ? Adding a ppa as a parameter somewhere ? Rebuild something ?
<vila> bumping a revision to override the mess ? ;)
<Saviq> vila, misunderstanding
<Saviq> vila, the above bug is fixed long-term
<vila> Saviq: how ?
<Saviq> vila, by removing the ppa from unity-mir-ci and -autolanding jobs
<vila> in cu2d-config for that stack ?
<Saviq> vila, I think so, yes
<vila> Saviq: ok, progress, that was cjohnston work and MP right ?
<Saviq> vila, yes
<vila> ok, at least I've followed some bits
<Saviq> vila, now, I triggered http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-mir-ci/169/rebuild/?
<Saviq> vila, with *manually added* daily-build ppa
<Saviq> vila, i.e. D09add_ppa~ubuntu-unity~daily-build
<vila> Saviq: as a one-off or should that become the default ?
<Saviq> vila, one-off
<Saviq> because we need to transition to mir 0.1.2, which is only daily-build
<Saviq> vila, and here comes the issue:
<Saviq> vila, the hook wasn't executed it seems
<Saviq> vila, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-mir-trusty-armhf-ci/30/console
<vila> O_o
<Saviq> vila, it's there in hooks=D09add_ppa~ubuntu-unity~daily-build
<Saviq> vila, but not in Pbuilder_hooks any more
<Saviq> and there's basically no mention of it past the parameter printing
<vila> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-mir-trusty-armhf-ci/30/parameters/? mentions it right
<Saviq> vila, as opposed to http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-mir-trusty-armhf-ci/27/console - which was yesterday, and had the same hook by default
<Saviq> vila, yes, it's even mentioned in the console output at the top
<Saviq> vila, which leads me to think the hook got removed completely, and was hence ignored?
<vila> right, I can see that (thanks)
<vila> Saviq: removed from what ?
<Saviq> vila, from wherever the hooks are picked up from
<Saviq> vila, I mean the hook as in the actual script
<Saviq> vila, that's just a suspicion, no reason to believe me :)
<vila> hmm, deployment issue you mean ? (As in, the jobs are correct but rely on stuff installed on the slaves)
<vila> ha
<vila> psivaa: did you look at the playbook ?
<psivaa> vila: hmm no, sorry my bad
<vila> psivaa: oh, now, just wanted to check if you knew something I didn't ;)
<Saviq> vila, psivaa, going for food, biab or ping me if needed
<vila> Saviq: Disable unity-mir use_stack_ppa until Mir transitions their ABI. rings a bell ?
<vila> Saviq: that's the last config that has been deployed http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/deploy-cupstream2distro-config/113/
<vila> Saviq: ha, hmm, well, I'd better do the same to maximize the overlapping then ;)
<vila> psivaa: when do you intend to lunch ? ;)
<psivaa> vila: normally in about 90 mins.. but could move it to suite :)
<vila> psivaa: up to you, if you prefer to keep digging that one, just leave notes here
<Saviq> vila, well, it's not "until", but it should just not be enabled by default - daily-build is unsafe, as things there might never end up in distro, if they fail QA
<psivaa> vila: ack, will do a bit more..
<vila> Saviq: fginther knows about that ? I'm quite surprised this hasn't been encountered in the past and I'd feel better if mir was a special case instead :-/
<vila> Saviq: but let's have lunch first ;)
<psivaa> Saviq: i added D09add_ppa~ubuntu-unity~daily-build as a builder hook and re-running the job. http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-mir-trusty-armhf-ci/31/console
<psivaa> looks like that's progressing and i have not made any changes to the configs since this is one off
<psivaa> Saviq: vila: and that run has succeeded.
<Saviq> psivaa, what's the difference between hooks and builder_hooks?
<Saviq> psivaa, and how can I supply builder_hooks?
<psivaa> Saviq: i dont know the difference between them yet, i could findout
<psivaa> Saviq: builder_hooks was part of the rebuild parameters,
<Saviq> psivaa, do you have it here http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-mir-ci/169/rebuild/? ?
<Saviq> psivaa, I only see "hooks"
<Saviq> psivaa, maybe that's the problem then?
<Saviq> that that parameter isn't "published"
<Saviq> psivaa, from the names I'd assume hooks was used for otto runner, for example, where builder hooks were used by builders
<Saviq> psivaa, so the hook basically needs adding in both, but I don't see builder_hooks as a parameter I can modify
<psivaa> Saviq: yes, i dont see it in the master job. may be builder_hooks is not intended to be a published parameter.
<psivaa> not sure if there was a reason for that and the builder hooks should not vary between runs
<Saviq> psivaa, at least some time ago we were able to add hooks to "hooks" parameters and they would get picked up everywhere - for both builders and runners
<Saviq> psivaa, so something changed there :/
<Saviq> psivaa, let me file a bug
<Saviq> psivaa, bug #1255948
<ubot5> bug 1255948 in Ubuntu CI Services "upstream merger hooks do not propagate to child jobs' builder_hooks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255948
<psivaa> Saviq: thanks. looks like the change has happened after 26th.
<Saviq> psivaa, please let me know if you don't find a reason/solution you're comfortable with, we'll have to force push the two MPs for unity8 and unity-mir
<psivaa> Saviq: ack
<vila> psivaa: \o/
<vila> psivaa: all good for the short term ?
<psivaa> vila: not yet completely, the parameters are not propogated to the child jobs
 * vila thinks a bug is the right thing to do here, this seems like a deeper issue
<vila> psivaa: yup, but you are able to trigger the required jobs to unblock Saviq right ?
<Saviq> vila, no, you can only trigger the downstream jobs correctly
<psivaa> vila: yep ^
<Saviq> vila, so no way to run the whole -ci or -autolanding job, as there's no way to add the hook to builder_hooks there
<vila> Saviq: I got that, hence the bug. How many job triggers do you need ? 1, 2 ? Or is this something you need for the coming days, weeks ?
<Saviq> vila, 2 MPs
<vila> Saviq: fginther is in vacations until next Monday and I'm far from sure we can fix that properly until then...
<Saviq> vila, so we'll just merge manually
<vila> Saviq: right, so manual workaround should get you out of trouble right ?
<Saviq> vila, yes
 * vila blinks
<vila> Saviq: hmm, how about     hooks: H05set_package_version D00mbs_archive A10checklicenseheaders
<Saviq> vila, what about it? that's the default hooks?
<vila> Saviq: tha'ts in cu2d-config/stacks/unity8.cfg with some different ones for unity-api and unity-mir
<vila> Saviq: and that doesn't match your needs ?
<Saviq> vila, default is fine
<Saviq> vila, problem was with one-off changes
<Saviq> s/was/is/
<Saviq> vila, when you want to override the defaults for whatever reason
<Saviq> vila, you can't - 'cause the "hooks" param does not propagate to "builder_hooks"
<Saviq> so, in effect you can't override builder_hooks
<vila> Saviq: ok, let's wait for fginther , was just having a look at the config in case it provides a different workaround but that would require two deployments, not good for 2 landings ;)
<Saviq> vila, yeah, doesn't make sense to deploy just for this
<didrocks> ogra_: that's not really accurate
<didrocks> "
<didrocks> As some might have noticed we recently had a few bad image releases into
<didrocks> the Trusty channel that contained regressions. "
<didrocks> we landed one images with some regressions
<didrocks> then, we only get images to fix some of them
<ogra_> three if i didnt miscount
<didrocks> they didn't add more regressions
<ogra_> (two of them to fix the rehgressions but still knowingly shipping others)
<didrocks> ogra_: shipping new regressions?
<ogra_> no
<didrocks> ogra_: that's what you are implying
<didrocks> in your email
<ogra_> we had trhee regressions and released one image that still had two and one image that still had one
<ogra_> which makes multiple images with regressions
<ogra_> (and we had regressed images before, its just one current example)
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, "a few images with regressions" sound like we have new images promoted regressing previous promoted image
<ogra_> but thats not what i said
<didrocks> that's how it can be read :)
<seb128> didrocks, let's not focus on unprecise wording, that's not the main point of that email
<didrocks> seb128: still, I think that set a false perception
<didrocks> but anyway
<seb128> yeah, it is
<ogra_> my main point is that i want public meetings with community testers participating ... and that i want to take load off the landing team
<seb128> not worth arguing over though, it's written/send and hopefully a detail people are not going to stop on
<didrocks> let's see…
<ogra_> and if that isnt coming out clear i'll correct this in a followupü
 * didrocks waits now on managers reaction "why did we land multiple images with regressions"
<didrocks> well, that will be be direct pings I guess
<ogra_> because we didnt wait with releaseing until all regressions were fixed
<didrocks> ogra_: which was a good thing, right?
<ogra_> but fixed them one by one
<didrocks> or we will still wait
<ogra_> not sure ... i would presonally have waited but i didnt want you to have even more pressure from above
<ogra_> (which is what a community based team should solve as well)
<ogra_> (as long as there are clear policies)
<didrocks> let's see
<ogra_> in any case i think the release process deserves a lot more attention ... and i also think the landing team doesnt need to have 2 2h meetings just because of that ... which is why i propose a new team with wider participation and more focus
<didrocks> ogra_: 2h meetings?
<didrocks> most of our meetings are under 20 minutes, if not 15
<ogra_> didrocks, going through the buglist one by one, collecting info from more testers and other teams etc ...
<ogra_> that would add up
<didrocks> ah, you mean, if we collected
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> we have a huge community and i bet we can get a ton of people to participate more in testing if we would give them a voice in a public meeting
<ogra_> these two points make me suggest a new team
<ogra_> (and the hope that it frees up landing resources)
<psivaa> Saviq: vila: i could not modify the config of the master job to pass the new parameter with rebuilds.. but the child jobs pass individually when the parameter is passed to them
<psivaa> so if you want to force merge the MP, i have no objections
<Saviq> psivaa, yeah, I will just trigger generic-land manually
<Saviq> psivaa, once mir gets published, we're back on track
<Saviq> psivaa, bug still needs fixing, but we're unblocked at least
<psivaa> but i've assigned the bug to fginther, ill subscribe to it/
<psivaa> sorry could not help more
<psivaa> s/but//
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: use 'cihelp' | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: http://goo.gl/DStLaS
 * didrocks goes for a run
 * ogra_ files bug 1255999
<ubot5> bug 1255999 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "[regression] testing on mako with image r32 and maguro with r34 the keyboard does not come up when an input field is focused" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255999
<didrocks> ogra_: let me upgrade and reproduce
<didrocks> ogra_: can't reproduce on image r32 on mako FYI
<ogra_> how long did you run it yet
<vila> ogra_: bonus points for triple 9 ?
<didrocks> ogra_: since this morning
<didrocks> I'm still on image 32, didn't reboot
<didrocks> ogra_: and you don't tell it's not from the start
<vila> ogra_: can't reproduce in messaging (nor anything I tried since I installed r34)
<ogra_> didrocks, well, on my mako it runs since we promoted it ...
<vila> ogra_: but I've seen it here on there for ages
<didrocks> ogra_: so, maybe you should tell that it's after a while :)
<didrocks> and try to find a reproducer :p
<didrocks> ogra_: did you switch your language?
<ogra_> well, i see it on two devices
<ogra_> the maguro was updated this morning
<vila> ogra_: which app ?
<ogra_> any
<ogra_> settings app, searching in the shell
<ogra_> browser too
<vila> shell and browser ok here
<ogra_> is your device properly set up in french and all ?
<didrocks> ogra_: can you tell it's after a while and not on startup? Otherwise, people will close it with not reproduceable here
<didrocks> ogra_: I get that in French for a while, it's in english right now
<vila> settings ok too :-/
<ogra_> yep, just rebooted the maguro ... no kbd coming up
<ogra_> let me reboot the mako
<vila> ogra_: I've subscribed to the bug (and commented), I won't call it a regression though
<ogra_> i didnt have that issue every with image 10
<ogra_> *ever
<didrocks> ogra_: I've always seen that randomly, I can ensure you
<ogra_> so to me thats clearly a regression
<didrocks> even with 1.0
<didrocks> maybe it's more often now
<didrocks> but would be interesting to know exactly how you trigger it
<didrocks> so that upstream can fix
<ogra_> i didnt do anything special
<didrocks> I don't do anything special and have it
<didrocks> ogra_: is your system in German?
<ogra_> my mako was ugraded to 32 when we released that ... i must admit i didnt use it much since ... but it constantly ran ... today i tried to search in it for the first time
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> (thats why i asked if you guys use french setup)
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, yeah, on that one, but it was even before image 10
<didrocks> like I saw it on 1.0
<didrocks> I reswitched to english since
<ogra_> i have never had it
<didrocks> let me try to switch to French
<ogra_> on a stable image
<didrocks> I got it, not 100%, but got this
<ogra_> (i have seen it on -proposed images before for sure ... )
<didrocks> ok, switched to French
<didrocks> no issue
<didrocks> let me reboot
<didrocks> (long to boot…)
<vila> ogra_: english setup here
<ogra_> apport ...
<didrocks> ogra_: confirming in French
<didrocks> let me see if there is a crash file
<ogra_> my maliit log is empty :(
<didrocks> yeah, no crash either :/
<didrocks> maliit-server is running
<ogra_> here as well
<didrocks> ogra_: WARNING: no dictionary to turn on spellchecking
<didrocks> I wonder if that can be it
<ogra_> oh, where is that from ?
<didrocks> ogra_: ~phablet/.cache/upstart/maliit-server.log
<didrocks> do you confirm?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> as i said above
<ogra_> mine is empty
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/maliit-server.log
<ogra_> __pthread_gettid -2
<ogra_> __pthread_gettid -2
<ogra_> __pthread_gettid -2
<didrocks> I have that one top
<didrocks> before the classic:
<didrocks> WARNING: QOpenGLShader::link: "--From Fragment Shader:
<didrocks> --From Vertex Shader:
<didrocks> Link was successful.
<didrocks> "
<ogra_> well, thats all i have
<didrocks> hence "classic" ;)
<ogra_> no, i mean the above is all thats in there
<ogra_> only the hybris noise
<didrocks> ah…
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, clearly, local-dependant
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> ogra_: adding infos to the bug report
<didrocks> done
<ogra_> thx
<didrocks> ogra_: nice catch btw, I think it's not the same bug that vila and I were talking about
<didrocks> like, sometimes, the keyboard will never ever come up again
<didrocks> and you have to reboot
<ogra_> havent had that on the stable one
<ogra_> my mako explicitly only runs trusty, not proposed
<didrocks> you were lucky, I was using French all the time, and after 10 minutes of playing, I clearly had that
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> but you also have that dictionary error
<didrocks> yeah, I wonder if that's really linked or the previous session
<ogra_> i wonder how german and french langpacks differ here
<didrocks> do you know about upstart session job?
<ogra_> well, rm the log and reboot
<didrocks> like, the logs are reset at each login?
<didrocks> yeah
<ogra_> i dont think they are
<didrocks> doing that, hoping that upstart won't be upset by that
<ogra_> they are just adding up until logrotate rotates them i think
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so no handler on the file?
<didrocks> (done, and rebooting)
<ogra_> probably while the session runs
<ogra_> but not before or after
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, that came from an english session I guess
<didrocks> nothing anymore apart from the libhybris one
<ogra_> right, so the same as i see
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> so, let's extrapolate anything != english
<didrocks> that would be easy for them to reproduce
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> btw, does your clock show a proper 24h time ?
<didrocks> no, it's 4:15
<didrocks> I didn't konw I worked that long :p
<ogra_> yeah :(
<ogra_> a recent change made it drop the AM/PM ...
<ogra_> but the format is still wrong it seems
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> indicator-datetime maybe?
<ogra_> which now makes it look really weird
<didrocks> we really need to have tests for those
<ogra_> i had a bug open and just transferred it into a whishlist for session-migration today
<ogra_> seems i was to fast
<didrocks> oh! let me look at it
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, session-migration is just a helper
<ogra_> bug 1255530
<ubot5> bug 1255530 in session-migration (Ubuntu) "/home/phablet/.pam_environment does not get updated on OTA upgrades" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255530
<didrocks> ogra_: it doesnt' contain any script
<didrocks> so indicator-datetime contains the script and use session-migration
<ogra_> it uses scripted backends, doesnt it ?
<didrocks> yeah, and those are just scripts :)
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> so, indicator-datetime just ship a script
<didrocks> call dh_migration
<ogra_> well, that wont help the above case
<ogra_> unless pam starts shipping such a script
<ogra_> s/case/bug/
<didrocks> yeah, that's the idea
<didrocks> hum, btw, session-migration won't work on the phone, that's the issue
<didrocks> we need to hook it into upstart
<ogra_> we have it installed :)
<didrocks> (it was hooked in gnome-session)
<didrocks> I doesn't do a lot I guess then :p
<ogra_> well, we should have another bug for that one then ;)
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: we should rewrite it in Go as well ;)
<didrocks> ah no, it's C, it's fine :p
<ogra_> i dont think it is overly important right now
<didrocks> (with, hem, perl, for debhelper)
<ogra_> but we should look at it before the next stable goes out
<ogra_> (before release)
<ogra_> so that such bits are catched when people do stable -> stable upgrades
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> ogra_: but soon systemd will implement it ;)
<ogra_> shudder
<didrocks> ogra_: if you don't mind, can you open the other bug so that I hook up session-migration into upstart?
<ogra_> ok
<pitti> hello
<pitti> could someone please update the "Proposed" link on http://ci.ubuntu.com/ for s/Saucy/Trusty/ ?
<Ursinha> cihelp, ^
<vila> pitti: noted, the relevant people are giving thanks (or something)
<pitti> thanks; far from urgent, it just caught my eye
<vila> pitti: agreed, I've asked it to be added to our 'newrelease' wiki page
<Saviq> psivaa, vila, care to confirm the bug please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1255948 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1255948 in Ubuntu CI Services "upstream merger hooks do not propagate to downstream jobs' builder_hooks" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1253198 too, for that matter
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1253198 in Ubuntu CI Services "missing dependencies block otto runner for an hour" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1252386
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252386 in Ubuntu CI Services "otto runner has locked unity7 session from time to time" [Undecided,New]
<psivaa> Saviq: I've done for the first one. leaving the second one to vila due to me not knowing the history
<didrocks> cyphermox: ogra_: coming?
<cyphermox> right
<ogra_> on my way
<ogra_> === Image r36 building ===
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> not many changes ... but pitti uploaded a new python
<cyphermox> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/new-depdns/+merge/197104
<didrocks> cyphermox: approved!
<cyphermox> didrocks: can you explain to me why it failed? I'm failing at parsing the log: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=qa-intel-4000/655/console
<didrocks> cyphermox: /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: Autopilot Package Version: 1.4+14.04.20131128.1-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: I: No test left to run
<cyphermox> right
<didrocks> None of the test reports contained any result
<didrocks> Build step 'Publish JUnit test result report' changed build result to FAILURE
<didrocks> I think it's something for cihelp ^
<cyphermox> alright
<didrocks> I would say autopilot run <test> did nothing
<cyphermox> didrocks: in any case, at least now it gets to start, since I'm going to be running the tests manually anyway
<cyphermox> I started unity-system-compositor, just left with unity8 when that's done and we'll be ok to start testing
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, I think you will need to
<didrocks> great!
<cyphermox> robru: ok to start testing nao
<robru> cyphermox, ok great. just having late breakfast, will start asap
<robru> psivaa, ok, now I am seeing that exact same error when trying to run unity8-autopilot locally: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491104/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-29
<robru> ogra_, rsalveti: time to kick an image build I think? cyphermox and I just landed the big mir transition. looking good on our end
<rsalveti> robru: cool, let me check if everything is already in
<robru> rsalveti, oh, and if you can ensure that python2.7 2.7.6-2ubuntu1 gets in, that would be super ;-)
<rsalveti> sure
<rsalveti> hm, python is still in proposed
<robru> rsalveti, yeah, just noticed that. it's absolutely critical for running AP tests though
<rsalveti> Invalidated by dependency
<rsalveti> Not considered
<rsalveti> Depends: python2.7 libffi (not considered)
<rsalveti> autopkgtest for git-annex 5.20131127.1: FAIL (Jenkins: public, private)
<rsalveti> for libffi
<robru> rsalveti, i'm not familiar with libffi
<rsalveti> sync from debian, upload by doko
<Saviq> cihelp, ps-nvidia-gt630 fails otto again http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/ps-nvidia-gt630/builds :/
<Saviq> again the "could not start container" issue
<rsalveti> === Image r37 building ===
<rsalveti> should have latest mir/unity8/python2.7/etc
 * Mirv upgrades
<vila> Saviq: yeah, "again". Root cause https://bugs.launchpad.net/otto/+bug/1253198 , workaround https://code.launchpad.net/~vila/otto/stop-running-container/+merge/196594 waiting approval to be landed and deployed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1253198 in Otto "missing dependencies leaves the container running blocking further jobs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vila> Saviq: the container has been stopped manually in the mean time
<jibel> vila, where is the code that install debs? I cannot find it in otto trunk
<jibel> is it a custom branch of otto?
<vila> jibel: I don't know of any otto custom branch, there are some uncommitted changes on most of the otto nodes but mainly for setting memory sizes
<jibel> vila, it's in usr/local/bin/run-autopilot.sh, so not otto
<jibel> in the script that calls autopilot
<jibel> vila, I don't know where is comes from do you?
<vila> jibel: first line of defense is to stop the otto container to unblock other jobs, that's the priority
<jibel> vila, that script is broken
<jibel> vila, there is a shebang with sh -eu
<jibel> vila, but then it call apt with sh  -c
<ogra_> hmm, these crashers in the ubnity8 tests on mako dont look good
<didrocks> ogra_: yep :/
<didrocks> ogra_: new mir, new crashers :p
<ogra_> hud wouldnt worry me as much, but NM
<didrocks> ogra_: well, better to figure it out first
<ogra_> right
<vila> jibel: where do you see this script ? It's not on the otto node
 * ogra_ has a plumber in the house in 5min ... 
<ogra_> not sure i'll make it in time for the call ... but i'll try my best
<didrocks> ogra_: no worry
<didrocks> ogra_: "swim" well ;)
<ogra_> heh that was two weeks ago ...
<jibel> vila, /var/lib/lxc/trusty-amd64-20131023-0529/run/delta/usr/local/bin/run-autopilot.sh
<ogra_> i plastered a patch on the pipe ... thats what he has to fix properly today
<jibel> on ps-radeon-8350
<didrocks> ogra_: you used DEP3 headers I hope? ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: joke apart, I hope it won't cost you too much
<ogra_> lol, nope, a tar patch
<didrocks> inline patch! how ugly :p
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> i dont care about the costs ... the pipes are 50 years old ... they all need replacement all across the 200m² over 3 floors
<vila> jibel: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~vila/otto/stop-running-container/+merge/196594 ?
<ogra_> but i prefer that to happen in summer
<ogra_> my house has 4 bathrooms ... lots of pipes :(
<vila> jibel: and add https://launchpad.net/~canonical-ci-engineering to https://launchpad.net/~otto-dev ?
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, summer will be better to shutdown the whole water system…
<vila> jibel: making that team admin would be more in line with responsibilities too
<jibel> vila, when do you want to run this script?
<vila> jibel: This script is used as a post-build task in jenkins to catch containers left running. as mentioned in the MP
<vila> jibel: and how to do that is described in the script itself
<jibel> vila, but if you abort a job it won't be called, isn't it?
<vila> jibel: and it has been tested on q-jenkins
<vila> jibel: it is called even if the job is aborted
<vila> jibel: it's explained in the script: This script is used as 'Post-build action' and as such is invoked after a
<vila> 16	+# job is finished, including aborted.
<jibel> vila, its annoying that it kills everything, can you restrict to the container that have been started by the test?
<jibel> vila, as fginther suggested once, write a flag in the main job for example or limit to the containers following the naming convention used by the tests
<jibel> didrocks, or anyone, I'd need https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/autopilot-gtk/fix-1254996/+merge/196703 in the distro, what's the procedure?
<jibel> it is blocking installer tests
<didrocks> jibel: just adding to the landing ask, I'm handling it
<vila> jibel: further refinements can be done later (as explained in the MP)
<vila> jibel: for now, I want to unblock Saviq and other users that face https://bugs.launchpad.net/otto/+bug/1253198
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1253198 in Ubuntu CI Services "missing dependencies leaves the container running blocking further jobs" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> vila, it is not a refinement, it kills all running container without distinction
<vila> jibel: It is indeed not a refinement, it is a workaround as explained in the MP and the script, refinements can come *later*
<jibel> vila, for Saviq 's problem, fix the script run-autopilot.sh
<jibel> used by medium tests
<jibel> this script is like saying "I've a bug on my machine, I don't know what it is, let press the power button"
<vila> jibel: exactly
<vila> jibel: and that's what I want
<jibel> so you'd better fix the runner instead
<vila> jibel: no, that workaround is a catch-up so the ci engine keeps running, other bugs will be fixed later
<vila> catch-all
<vila> jibel: can I have that MP approved or https://launchpad.net/~canonical-ci-engineering added to https://launchpad.net/~otto-dev or should I just deployed my branch  on the otto nodes ?
<jibel> vila, I disagree with the approach of killing all running container, please restrict to the containers used by the tests.
<vila> jibel: fine, I'll deploy my branch then
<vila> jibel: we can continue the discussion later
<Saviq> vila, oh cool, nice that the problem is tracked down
<jibel> vila, commented on the MP
<vila> Saviq: note that the root cause (wrong deps) won't be fixed by ci, someone has to look at them
<Saviq> vila, of course
<Saviq> vila, another one I've noticed from time to time bug #1256227
<ubot5> bug 1256227 in Ubuntu CI Services "Mako test runners sometimes fail with "write error"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256227
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: http://goo.gl/DStLaS
 * ogra_ will be late to the meeting but i will come ...
<didrocks> ogra_: no worry!
<sil2100> didrocks: can you ACK the packaging diff? Sortage mostly, as other changes were made by core devs ;p http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/QA/job/cu2d-qa-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_autopilot-gtk_1.4+14.04.20131128.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<Saviq> ev, hey, it seems makos are in a bad state this morning :/ https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/
<Saviq> bug #1256227
<ubot5> bug 1256227 in Ubuntu CI Services "Mako test runners sometimes fail with "write error"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256227
<ogra_> Saviq, there are a ton of network manager crashes in the latest image smoketests too
<ogra_> (no idea if that could be related)
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, no idea either, don't get it what it complains about
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<ogra_> popey, did you already try r37 on mako ?
<popey> am testing now ogra_
<ogra_> the lockscreen issue on maguro is fixed
<popey> never saw that on mako
<ogra_> yeah, that was driver specific
<ogra_> didrocks, oh, btw, i would like to switch on cron after tonights meeting, would be good if everyone could think about the best times for the cron entry
<ogra_> ^^^^ rest of team too ^^^^
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, I would vary doing that while asac is sick/not around
<didrocks> as he's the one disagreeing
<ogra_> i would like to have some feedback data before he returns
<didrocks> but otherwise, yeah, we need to check with psivaa and plars in particular so that it matches their schedule
<ogra_> we can still switch it off if he objects
<didrocks> so that basically most of the tests are ran when they arrive
<didrocks> they can work on correcting/relaunching
<didrocks> (so have some slack time)
<didrocks> and then, we rekick the next one
<ogra_> right, well, the tests have 8h to run
<didrocks> psivaa: what would work for you? ^
<ogra_> so i can set the schedule in a way that one image is just ready when they get up
<didrocks> ogra_: I would say, when psivaa starts his day, it would be better that the tests are already running for 3 hours
<ogra_> or has run a chunk of automated tests already
<ev> Saviq: okay, adding to the queue. Thank you!
<didrocks> yeah, exactly
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-11-29-095719.png  anyone ever see that? where a key gets wedged on?
<popey> note it wasn't the last key I pressed, it stayed wedged even when pressing other keys
<psivaa> didrocks: ogra_ i would like to have all the tests completed when i come in so that i could relaunch if there is any test that needs it
<didrocks> psivaa: when are you starting UTC-wise?
<ogra_> psivaa, when do you usually start
<ogra_> heh, snap
<didrocks> :p
<psivaa> ogra_: didrocks: it's UTC 9:00
<didrocks> so half an hour before the meeting
<psivaa> right
<ogra_> so i should put the build say 4h before that ? does that suffice ?
<didrocks> this makes it 6 to start running the tests
<didrocks> so 5 to build the image?
<didrocks> 5 + 8 = 1PM UTC
<psivaa> ogra_: that sounds good
<didrocks> so tests done by 5 UTC
<didrocks> which is the other meeting time
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> better to get that done one hour before the other meeting
<didrocks> so 4
<didrocks> we still have 3 hours for psivaa to fix things up in the morning
<ogra_> ok, i'll schedule one build at 5am ... lets wait for plars input if such a schedule works for him too ...
<didrocks> ogra_: 4 would work better for the afternoon meeting
<ogra_> we dont need to be strict on 8h or wanything
<didrocks> 4 -> 12 + 1 hour building + 3 hours of tests == 4 PM
<didrocks> (so one hour before the evening meeting)
<ogra_> that wont give plars much wiggle room
<ogra_> i would start the second build ~ 2h earlier 13:00 UTC or so
<ev> heads up: Jenkins on s-jenkins just crashed on us
<popey> ogra_: 37 is good here
<ogra_> but lets wait for his input
<ogra_> popey, no OSK for me
<didrocks> sil2100: once https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/disable-autopilot-tests/+merge/197152 is merged, can you add  ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts to your bucket?
<popey> fine here
<ogra_> popey, yeah, because you use a werid language/locale setting :P
<sil2100> didrocks: sure! Keeping that on the radar ;)
<popey> ogra_: CONFORM!
<psivaa> ogra_: didrocks: unity8 tests on both devices came good with 37. in transit to the dashboard
<didrocks> psivaa: great!
<ogra_> didrocks, so still no OSK on maguro (no surprise since nothing changed there)
<ogra_> waking up the screen needs sometimes two power button presses ... but at least no tapping on screen anymore
<ogra_> (still not 100% fixed though)
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, interesting, mind pinging greyback?
<ogra_> about kbd or screen ?
<greyback> no OSK on maguro! First I've heard of it.
<ogra_> greyback, on non english locale
<ogra_> greyback, bug 1255999
<ubot5> bug 1255999 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "[regression] if switched to non english local, the keyboard does not come up when an input field is focused" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255999
<greyback> ogra_: ok thanks. I'll poke tmoenicke too
<ogra_> he should be able to test a german setting i guess :)
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/extra_for_qa/+merge/197157 could you take a lookie?
<ogra_> psivaa, there was a saucy 102 build and i dont see any tests for it ... would be good to have some results within the next week (no hurry)
<psivaa> ogra_: ack, will add to the list
<Mirv> sil2100: looks good
<sil2100> Mirv: thank you!
<Mirv> sil2100: one for you too https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/libavutil52/+merge/197159
<didrocks> ogra_: sorry, was chatting on something else, so no, on the power button
<didrocks> greyback:  ^
<ogra_> didrocks, yeah, all sorted
<ogra_> (see above)
<sil2100> Mirv: oh, ok, not sure why but I'm somehow amused by this change ;p +1
<Mirv> sil2100: Friday? ;) I added another commit though, it seems it's installing both at the moment since I already did a really quick test run
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, then I re-approve that
<sil2100> Mirv: probably ;p
<Mirv> thanks!
<Mirv> libav9 migration just completed today/yesterday, which was nice to notice
<popey> bug 1256265
<ubot5> bug 1256265 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Keyboard stuck down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256265
<didrocks> psivaa: so, can you flash latest image
<didrocks> (locally)
<didrocks> try to get previous glib version
<didrocks> and see?
<didrocks> (if the crashes still happens)
<psivaa> didrocks: ok, i have a maguro and the crashes (network manager) is only happening on mako
<didrocks> psivaa: argh, ok
<psivaa> didrocks: network-manager somehow depends on libffi6 which is an upgraded package in 37
<didrocks> psivaa: do you have access to device in the lab where you can test backing it out? (I'm testing locally)
<didrocks> that + retracing will really help I guess
<psivaa> didrocks: yes, doing that. i have access to the device
<didrocks> great, will confirm you shortly if I have the crash here (phone booting)
<didrocks> with r37
<psivaa> ack
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, so got the crash, reverting glib -> no crash FYI
<psivaa> didrocks: ahh ok, thanks. i'll confirm
<didrocks> psivaa: hands over a stacktrace once retraced
<asac> seb128: ^^
<seb128> asac, hey
<asac> will you backout given that glib has caused issues on touch and other parts?
<asac> :)
<seb128> asac, ssssssure
<asac> or do you have a lead
<asac> cool
<asac> leading by example
<asac> hehe
<asac> sorry... we need to get our proposed testing story sorted
<asac> so we have a better safety net...
<psivaa> didrocks: doesn't http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-ubuntu-rssreader-app-autopilot/39/artifact/clientlogs/_usr_sbin_NetworkManager.0.crash/*view*/ have the required trace information?
<seb128> psivaa, it doesn't have debug symbols
<didrocks> psivaa: do you know how to retrace a crash file?
<psivaa> didrocks: i have not done in the past
<didrocks> ah, maybe we should pair someone with you
<didrocks> Mirv: mind giving a hand to psivaa? ^
<didrocks> I think it's important that he learns about it
<didrocks> you have the -dbg files directly btw for glib
<Mirv> didrocks: sure, in a bit
<Mirv> psivaa: you'll need lp:daisy on host
<psivaa> Mirv: ok, i'll get it
<vila> Saviq: workaround deployed on s-jenkins, you may still encounter failing jobs but they should not block the following ones anymore
<Saviq> vila, thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACK! http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Misc./job/cu2d-misc-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_phablet-tools_1.0+14.04.20131129-0ubuntu1.diff ? :)
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> Does anyone know why this is happening? http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/658/label=autopilot-nvidia/console
<sil2100> I: No test left to run
<psivaa> seb128: didrocks: just an update.. still have not collected the crash debug information.. seeing issues like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6493858/
<didrocks> psivaa: maybe, you can try retracing it directly on the phone?
<psivaa> didrocks: let me try that
<didrocks> psivaa: you apport-unpack the .crash file
<didrocks> and then follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace on the CoreDump you will get
<rsalveti> ogra_: do we have a bug for the weird nm bug you said already?
<didrocks> (having the debug symbols
<ogra_> rsalveti, not sure
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, will try that
<ogra_> i didnt file one (and dont have my mako on -proposed)
<rsalveti> let me flash the latest
<ogra_> rsalveti, the dashboard has a ton of crash files though
<rsalveti> oh =\
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/37:20131129:20131129/5168/
<ogra_> all tests with 2 or more crashes are likely to have the NM one
<seb128> the nm one is a known issue which is being worked
<ogra_> oh, cool
<rsalveti> seb128: right, but do we have a bug for it?
<seb128> rsalveti, not sure, I've a fix in a ppa and I'm waiting for desrt to get online to validate it
<rsalveti> alright
<seb128> I confirmed the fix, I just want sanity check that I'm not doing something boggy to gobject
<Mirv> didrocks: I think the problem psivaa is seeing, based on the output he's getting, is that it's not a problem/crash that would create coredump
<didrocks> Mirv: I doubt there is no coredump, I can see one on the dashboard
<Mirv> didrocks: ok. it's what apport is telling him though, and I've had some of those with eg. python crashes. but it might be some different kind of problem.
<Mirv> didrocks: the method I gave psivaa I've used successfully with unity8 backtracing at lest
<Mirv> least
<seb128> that report is working
<seb128> I got the dump out this morning to look at it
<seb128> that's not rocket science, just use apport tools (e.g unpack and gdb it)...
<vila> sil2100: literally, I: No test left to run
<vila> means that all tests in the spool dir have run and there is no more to run
<Mirv> I'll try retracing too
<sil2100> vila: but it results in an error, and the autopilot suite has more than 0 tests
<vila> sil2100: this comes from run-autopilot.sh
<vila> sil2100: that's not why it results in an error IIUC:
<sil2100> I actually ran them on my desktop and there all tests ran
<seb128> Mirv, don't bother, no need to be several doing it
<vila>     if [ ! "$(ls -A $spooldir/)" ]; then
<vila>         echo "I: No test left to run"
<vila>         sudo shutdown -h +1
<vila>     fi
<seb128> Mirv, that's dupping work for no good reason
<vila> sil2100: that's the way it always finish the job
<Mirv> seb128: well, I'm interested in seeing if I get similar error as psivaa, or not. my computer's CPU and network cycles are free :)
<Mirv> (almost, at least)
<seb128> Mirv, k, your call
<Mirv> psivaa got his .crash file from the device, so I'm checking if we get similar results on that downloadable one
<Mirv> seb128: we were asked to pair work on this anyhow..
<Mirv> psivaa: yeah, on that jenkins one I got retrace, no problems
<vila> sil2100: i.e. there may be another previous error leading to *not* producing a test suite to run but I can't see why from that log
<vila> sil2100: /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: Loading tests from: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages kind of means autopilot has run and failed for an unknown reason (few lines above that 'No test left ro run' line)
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> vila: thanks for the analysis!
<vila> sil2100: my pleasure, learning with you here
<vila> sil2100: in fact, I think autopilot has run indeed, yet a few lines before:
<vila> /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: I: Running autopilot run autopilot -v -f xml -r -rd /var/local/autopilot//videos/ --record-options=--fps=6,--no-wm-check -o /var/local/autopilot//junit//autopilot.xml
<vila> sil2100: so, was that job about running autopilot tests themselves ?
<vila> sil2100: i.e. 'autopilot run autopilot' ?
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: http://goo.gl/DStLaS
<psivaa> ogra_: i'm done with image 37.. please feel free to kick 38 :)
<ogra_> doing :)
<ogra_> === Image r38 building ===
<popey> \o/
<Saviq> ev, hey, can you tell me how to subscribe to packages for errors.u.c? or where to read about e.u.c for that matter?
<seb128> ev, define "subscribe"?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> Saviq, ^^
<seb128> Saviq, like getting emails for issues?
<seb128> Saviq, by default it lists packages you are subscribe to in launchpad
<Saviq> seb128, how do I do that? on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8 ?
<sil2100> Damn, LP acts strange today..
<seb128> Saviq, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+subscribe
<seb128> click the "I want to receive these notifications by e-mail."
<seb128> Saviq, that doesn't give you emails from e.u.c though, but the default view is to list reports for the packages your user is subscribed to
<Saviq> seb128, right, I was team-subscribed to that
<seb128> Saviq, well, you can customize your url
<seb128> Saviq, e.g https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2013.10&user=unity-team&period=day
<Saviq> seb128, right, thanks!
<didrocks> ok, exercising time
<seb128> yw
<seb128> Saviq, https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2013.10&user=saviq&period=day
<Saviq> seb128, what does it mean when a row is greyed out?
<Saviq> retrace failed?
<seb128> Saviq, I think it means it hasn't been seen with the current version of the package
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> nice one
<seb128> so it might be fixed
<seb128> crossed is when the bug is closed
<seb128> red is when it's closed but the issue is still reported with the current version
<seb128> would be nice to have a legend on the page
<seb128> ev tried to make it "obvious enough by itself" but it's still confusing
<Saviq> seb128, can it be greyed out if it's crossed, too? like https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/f27a9186b6a83d502641e0fd89381bcd62095395
<Saviq> seb128, it's fixed, not greyed out - but not found in current version
<Saviq> probably doesn't make sense to be greyed out if crossed
<seb128> right, fixed is just crossed
<seb128> it would turn red if it was seen in the current version
<Saviq> seb128, aanyway, there anywhere I could read so that I don't bother you? :)
<seb128> Saviq, try asking to mpt on #ubuntu-devel if there is a document explaining e.u.c or its design
<Saviq> seb128, will do, thanks
<seb128> yw
<psivaa> seb128: didrocks: Mirv has reported the bug for NetworkManager crash, bug #1256299
<ubot5> bug 1256299 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in g_object_finalize()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256299
<seb128> psivaa, Mirv: you can close it, the fix has already been uploaded
<psivaa> seb128: i'll wait for the fix to land and work before closing it
<seb128> ok, your call
<seb128> testing for the fix (that's the new glib just uploaded to trusty-proposed) is welcome
<didrocks> psivaa: mind testing it from proposed?
<psivaa> didrocks: the tests are running on the device. i was planning to test it once the tests are done
<psivaa> i mean the tests with r38
<didrocks> psivaa: ok ;)
<dobey> transitioning stuff to daily-release is hard
<Laney> can I get permissions to re-run autopkgtests?
<Laney> (what happened to the matrix reloaded?)
<cjohnston> Laney: can you file a bug against ubuntu-ci-services-iteself with your request.. im not sure what may have changed with the move, but that way it can be followed up on when people from the US get back
<Laney> cjohnston: ok, in the meantime can you re-run glib2.0 please?
<cjohnston> Laney: link please?
<Laney> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-glib2.0/21/
<cjohnston> Laney: I'm not familiar.. so I see 'matrix reloaded', on that page I see amd64 which is green and i386 which is red and checked...
<cjohnston> what about the downstream builds? do I check that?
<Laney> I don't know
<Laney> there used to be Matrix Reloaded to make the tests re-run
<Laney> don't ask me what it did, but I'm guessing it's a plugin which we don't have any more
<Laney> jibel: ^- any clue?
<cjohnston> Laney: the plugin still seems to exist (for me atleast)
<Laney> oh, you /do/ see it, sorry - misread
<cjohnston> Laney: I'm just not sure with the plugin, do  I just leave it at the default for what they set
<Laney> so tick both of them and press publish or whatever it is
<Laney> that should create a new entry to re-run the tests
<cjohnston> "Matrix Reload downstream builds: "
<cjohnston> any idea on that tick box?
<Laney> can't remember
<Laney> ISTR only changing the arches
<cjohnston> ok, well its building
<Laney> neat, thanks
<Laney> I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1256372 for you
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256372 in Ubuntu CI Services "Can't retry failed autopkgtests any more" [Undecided,New]
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> I'm not sure if policies changed or what the story is, so I'm not comfortable with making changes :-)
<Laney> ok, well I described my ideal
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> cyphermox: ping
<cyphermox> pong
<cjohnston> cyphermox: can you walk through updating the q-jenkins stack update stuff with me please?
<cyphermox> what do you mean?
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#Adding.2BAC8-removing_components_to_a_stack
<cyphermox> ok, what do you want to do?
<cjohnston> cyphermox: I'm not really sure what I'm doing, so just make sure I don't kill things?
<cyphermox> well, that's what I mean what are you trying to do?
<cjohnston> applying https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/cupstream2distro-config/u1creds-inline-packaging/+merge/197230
<cyphermox> ah!
<cyphermox> so since it's merged, just make sure you have the very latest revision
<cyphermox> then you'll want to cd daily-release;  ./cu2d-update-stack -dUS ../stacks/head/webcred.cfg
<cjohnston> cyphermox: do I do this locally or on the remote machine?
<cyphermox> that will update the jenkins config in jenkins, and not touch
<cyphermox> oh wait
<cyphermox> cu2d-update-stack -dU
<cyphermox> locally
<cyphermox> you should have a .cu2d.cred file on your system that has your credentials for jenkins to be able to update the config remotely
<cjohnston> hrm.. ok, I'll create oen
<cjohnston> one
<cyphermox> hmm
<cyphermox> ok just a second
<cyphermox> cjohnston: so yeah, all you need to do is get lp:cupstream2distro-config, cd daily-release and then run
<cyphermox> ./cu2d-update-stack -dU ../stacks/head/webcred.cfg
<cyphermox> note that this often requires you to be in the right teams to be able to update what trunk points to and things like that, so I'm not sure how well it's going to run
<cjohnston> ack
<cjohnston> its runnin, i guess we shall see
<cjohnston> read only transport
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> we also need https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-credentials/daily-release/+merge/197222 to get merged though
<cyphermox> let me see if I can run it
<dobey> cyphermox: no we don't
<dobey> cyphermox: the purpose of the previous change was so that this can merge
<cyphermox> in that case this is not the same process
<dobey> eh? jenkins needs config that doesn't include pulling in the external package branch, to be able to run tests in this branch, because they conflict
<cyphermox> cjohnston: then you'll likely want fginther or alesage or some other person to fix up CI rather than daily-release
<cjohnston> dunno.. this is what didrocks said was needed
<cyphermox> I expect there was a misunderstanding
<cyphermox> packaging_branch: may be used in more than one place
<cyphermox> the cu2d-update-stack stuff is really mostly going to change q-jenkins for the cu2d jobs, not the merge proposal build stuff
<cyphermox> anyway, AFAIK
<didrocks> cyphermox: I think cjohnston did the upstream merger part
<cyphermox> then the proposal should be able to merge fine
<cyphermox> I'm not denying that the second part is necessary, just that it's not what's blocking the merge request
<cyphermox> didrocks: do you happen to have magic ubuntuone access to be able to update the packaging branch for ubuntuone-credentials?
<dobey> cyphermox: what are you suggesting?
<cjohnston> I did deploy-cupstream2distro-config
<cyphermox> cjohnston: ok
<cyphermox> in this case, the merge should be good to land
<didrocks> cyphermox: ah, I don't
<cyphermox> then we still need to do cu2d-update-stack for the actual daily build
<cyphermox> didrocks: actually
<cyphermox> I think I might have the right access, going to try
<dobey> cyphermox: what are you "going to try" exactly?
<dobey> please don't touch any ubuntuone branches
<cyphermox> updating the config
<cyphermox> ah, that oneś daily-release false too
<cyphermox> It's already good
<dobey> yes, the change was just to remove the packaging branch, so ps jenkins would pass the tests again
<cyphermox> cjohnston: you should jsut be able to kick the merge proposal to try the build again, but I don't know how you do that
<dobey> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntuone-credentials-ci/69/rebuild
<dobey> someone just needs to rebuild it, if the live config is updated now
<cjohnston> rebuilding
<dobey> looks like it failed again with the same issue.
<dobey> so i guess the liv config isn't updated
<dobey> live even
<cyphermox> cjohnston: you'll need to check the config in http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntuone-credentials-trusty-amd64-manual/14/console to see why it still tries to grab debian, I'm not sure if that's covered by packaging_branch but regardless, it's not a process I know about, it's not cu2d.
<cjohnston> bzr branch $packaging_branch debian
<dobey> maybe jenkins needs a restart to refresh the config or something?
<dobey> not sure how that works
<cjohnston> that would be very unfortunate
<cjohnston> dobey: hrm
<cjohnston> if I just did a rebuild, then that would still have the packaging branch
<dobey> did the job config not change?
<cjohnston> it has a packaging branch field, but it is blank
<cjohnston> but on a rebuild, it takes the config of the build you are rebuilding
<cjohnston> so I think it needs a new build
<dobey> hmm, maybe. i guess trigger a new build of the job?
<cjohnston> or the packaging branch to be removed when doing a rebuild
<cjohnston> it still requires a packaging branch
<dobey> i thought "rebuild" just triggered a new build of the same job
<cjohnston> it does, but it carries all the env vars
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/cupstream2distro-config/u1creds-inline-packaging/+merge/197230 doesn't seem like the correct fix for the problem dobey
<cjohnston> it still expects and external branch for the debian files
<cyphermox> it's probably jsut carrying things over
<dobey> why is it expecting one?
<cyphermox> what if you resubmit the merge proposal?
<cjohnston> cyphermox: dobey that wont work...
<cjohnston> all that the MP did was take away the default packaging branch
<cjohnston> it didn't remove the need for having a packaging branch
<dobey> and what specifies that need?
<cjohnston> your funny
<cyphermox> cjohnston:        ubuntuone-credentials-trusty-amd64-manual: template: False ??
 * cjohnston has no idea.. still looking
<cyphermox> (just guessing)
<cyphermox> I know fginther had a google doc about these things
<cyphermox> cjohnston: do you need a link to the document?
<cjohnston> cyphermox: the config in jenkins has:
<cjohnston> # This project uses a packaging dir that is not compatible with pbuilderjenkins
<cjohnston> bzr branch $packaging_branch debian
<cjohnston> but I don't know where that comes from
<cjohnston> yes please
<cyphermox> right, that's because of the separate debian/ branch
<cyphermox> cjohnston: from what I can see, you'd just need to remove that job in configurations and possibly also remove the part about trusty-amd64: False to have things use the standard process
<cyphermox> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1vZf1jxnP0XYrVSoJF3UoTPNhZBYtX9oQufpR8bdaDzQ/edit#heading=h.c8d6w5jt4m60
<Laney> cjohnston: Could you retry http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-glib2.0/22/ one more time? There was some kind of bug in the job that made it pull the wrong version of the tests (pinged jibel about it already)
<cyphermox> cjohnston: ^ it's not a very clear document though
 * cyphermox goes to get lunch
<cjohnston> Laney: done
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> silly infrastructure :-)
<dobey> hmm, there is no indication in that document of what "template: False" actually means there
<cjohnston> im wondering if you do template false if you are using a seperate packaging branch
<cjohnston> dobey: cyphermox I'm at a complete loss
<cjohnston> I'd say at this point we will need to wait for Monday
<cyphermox> well, tbh I think it's just avoiding to use a template at all, and instead uses the job named whatever the title is there
<cyphermox> in this case, ubuntuone-credentials-trusty-amd64-manual
<cyphermox> cjohnston: you could just as well remove the config to try and put it back
<cyphermox> if things don't work as you expected
<dobey> cyphermox: but it's not clear to me if that should be removed exactly
<cyphermox> dobey: most jobs don't need any of this configuration, and don't have a configuration: stanza at all
<cyphermox> this was only required because you used merge mode for the bzr branches
<dobey> cyphermox: right. and ubuntuone-credentials will still be merged by the u1 tarmac
<dobey> cyphermox: which is why it's not clear if just removing that job is the right thing to do
<cyphermox> tarmac is irrelevant there
<cyphermox> anyway, the worst that can happen is that you'd have another message from jenkins on the merge proposal that says the attempt failed
<dobey> cyphermox: only under the assumption that this config isn't what's preventing the CI autoland job from merging approved branches in that project
 * cjohnston lunches
<dobey> cyphermox: and i don't see any clear indication if that is true or not
<dobey> anyway i also need to get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<cyphermox> any branch approved that hasn't been merged yet would still need to be reviewed by jenkins first anyway
<cjohnston> Laney: all better?
<Laney> cjohnston: seems decent now, cheers
<cjohnston> :-)
<psivaa> seb128: btw with libglib2.0 (2.39.1-0ubuntu2) from -proposed the NetworkManager crash is not occurring anymore.
<seb128> psivaa, I know, but thanks for confirming ;-)
<seb128> ogra_, psivaa, asac: the fixed glib is in trusty proper btw
<seb128> it just migrated there
<dobey> back
<dobey> cyphermox: right. what i want to avoid though, is two separate jenkins trying to merge/commit the same branch into trunk
<dobey> i wonder if just changing this to use "autolanding: False" instead, would solve it
<cyphermox> nope, that's something else
<cyphermox> that will make the merge proposals not merged at all
<dobey> how so?
<dobey> and does not merged mean no ps jenkins running tests?
<dobey> bah. i guess i'll just go all in, instead of trying to stage this migration in a reasonable way
<asac> 19:35 < seb128> ogra_, psivaa, asac: the fixed glib is in trusty proper btw
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> === Image r39 building ===
<popey> \o/
<asac> oh cool
<dobey> cyphermox, cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/cupstream2distro-config/u1creds-fix/+merge/197264 <- maybe we could get this merged and deployed now then? i've pulled the landing of that project's trunk out of the u1 tarmac setup now.
<dobey> cihelp ^^
<dobey> well, time for me to head off. guess this won't get merged/deployed today. :-/
<dobey> later
<ogra_> === Image r39 DONE ===
<ogra_> (since a while)
<asac> oh :)
<asac> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> np :)
 * ogra_ goes afk again ... 
 * popey flashes
<asac> popey: is it any good?
<asac> dashboard is still greenish :) at 11 pass
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-30
<popey> asac: sorry, fell asleep
<ogra_> dashboard doesnt look great anyway
<ogra_> oh ... and
<ogra_> === Image r40 (nearly done building) ===
<popey> hah
<vila> mup: Can you output a useful url when ogra_ (or others) says something along the (?iImage.*r(\d+)) lines ?
<ogra_> do we have mup in here ?
<vila> ...slacker
<vila> ;)
<ogra_> r40 is done btw
<ogra_> (in case anyone is intrested :) )
<vila> ev: Didn't you set one up in #ci like... in a matter of hours (if not minutes) ?
<vila> ev: a mup that is
<popey> ogra_: I'm always interested ☻
<ogra_> :)
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-11-30-105433.png
<popey> seen that before ogra_ ?
 * popey files a bug
<ogra_> popey, yes, a reboot fixes it
<ogra_> s-i 2.0 should fix it, but it is stuck in proposed
<popey> bug 1256496
<ubot5> bug 1256496 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""Apply update failed: No update has been downloaded"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256496
<popey> ah okay
<vila> Couldn't get r34 system settings/Updates to tell me if an update was available, had to reboot. Realized that the "almost empty battery powers off" may be striking again, giving a  "OMG it crashed" alert, wrong again. Rebooted frice (4 sp? ;) Plugged the phone. Battery is 100% wtf ? Unplug the phone. Still checking for updates now but staying on that screen instead of reverting to ss/Upgrades.
<vila> finally. Wow, r34 -> r40 -> 136.8MB, hello biggie ;)
<vila> ogra_: /me wants mooar images. Can I haz r50 for my birthday ? ;)
<popey> if ogra_ gets his way you'll hit r50 very soon
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-24
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 31 building (started: 20141124 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 31 DONE (finished: 20141124 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/31.changes ===
<michi> cihelp: I have a job on Jenkins that’s abnormally slow
<michi> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scopes-api-devel-vivid-amd64-ci/41/console
<michi> That one takes several minutes to compile files that normally are done in a second or two.
<michi> It’s been compiling for over an hour on code that, normally, compiles in five minutes or less.
<michi> Any help with that?
<Mirv> (usually not at this hour :( )
<michi> OK.
<michi> Mirv: thanks
<michi> cloud-worker-08 reports 4001 ms response time. Looks like that’s way too long.
<ogra_> AlbertA, your mir packages sit still in vivid-proposed
<ogra_> (i assume you need to ask an archive admin for NEW queue processing)
<sil2100> mir-graphics-drivers-android/arm64 unsatisfiable Depends: libmirplatform4driver-android
<sil2100> mir-graphics-drivers-android/arm64 unsatisfiable Depends: libmirclient8driver-android
<ogra_> right, i bet they are stuck in NEW
 * ogra_ didnt check
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> arm64 ... fun
<robru> sil2100: ogra_ I looked at that already, there's an all package depending on another package that only lists certain arches, so it should be simple enough to change the 'all' to have the same matching arch list
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> we will actually want that package on arm64 sooner or later
 * ogra_ expects us to actually have to support 64bit HW before end of 2015 ...
<ogra_> (on the phone i mean indeed)
<ogra_> though i'm not sure we have the right hybris headers yet
<robru> ogra_: depends if we're in a hurry or not then ;-)
<ogra_> no,, it depends if we want this package on a "potentially forgotten" package list (that we dont maintain) until its bites our butts when trying to build arm64 images ;)
<ogra_> i guess it is the right thin atm due to hybris
<sil2100> In any way, the lander needs to know about this
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> AlbertA2: hey, give us a sign when you're around ;)
<davmor2> Morning all
<sil2100> davmor2: o/
<sil2100> ogra_: poked victorp about the cgmanager issue, but I guess he's not around currently
<ogra_> sil2100, thanks
<brendand> sil2100, did the reminders update ever land in the archive?
<sil2100> brendand: no, no one was around to test it properly so I never dared to release ;) But there is a vivid and rtm silo for that
<brendand> sil2100, ah ok. i'm around now and will test it
<sil2100> brendand: thanks!
<brendand> sil2100, as we checked those packages aren't seeded so it can't possibly do any harm
<ogra_> what do you mean by "no seeded" ??
<ogra_> *not
<sil2100> ogra_: we need to have a fix pushed to account-plugin-evernote, which is not seeded or pulled in by anything on our ubuntu-rtm images
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> the silo only has the app
<davmor2> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/1395682
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1395682 in upower (Ubuntu) "Ciborium is disconnecting over night and looping causing multiple messages" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> thanks
<popey> davmor2: all the files on the sd card are owned by phablet?
<popey> you don't have any root owned stuff there?
<brendand> sil2100, so can that silo land?
<Saviq> sil2100, Wellark, did we get anywhere with the libconnectivity-qt1-dev depends?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  thanks ^
<Mirv> bzoltan: np, it's building now.
<om26er_> seb128,  who maintains ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts ?
<seb128> om26er_, mardy
<om26er_> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<sil2100> Saviq: I think it didn't move too much ;/ I think I need to prioritize it today
<Saviq> sil2100, Wellark was considering making indicator-network a Recommends instead of Depedns
<sil2100> Saviq: what about the idea of 2 new metapackages?
 * sil2100 vaguely remembers hearing about that
<Saviq> sil2100, you mean virtual ones?
<sil2100> ogra_: ping... on the meeting I asked about how the revert of the u-a-l landing helps in the cgmanager issue - did anyone try that?
<Saviq> sil2100, that wouldn't help when we don't have an alternative atm, we'd still need to Depends: indicator-network | the-virtual-one
<ogra_> sil2100, it will just bring back the hard lock
<ogra_> sil2100, you can try but it takes hours til the issue even shows up
<sil2100> ogra_: since I'm considering testing a quick alternative - since it had to start somewhere, as we didn't have this issue a few images ago
<ogra_> sil2100, we have had this issue since forever
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> since we enabled cgroups supposrt
<ogra_> sil2100, and you will ave a hard time to repro it if you dont actually use the phone heavily for some hours
<ogra_> sil2100,  the onyl thing we could roll back if the whole of cgroups support ... remember that we had to roll it back due to this issue ... then tedg enabled it believing it was working ... since then we catch up with the symptoms
<ogra_> s/if/is/
 * sil2100 shrugs
<ogra_> sil2100, that means we lose lifecycle management
<ogra_> or at least big parts of it
<sil2100> We can't release without it as it was a hard requirement
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, and if you chack bug 1377332, the cgmanager task was never closed or fixed
<ubot5> bug 1377332 in cgmanager (Ubuntu) "[TOPBLOCKER] UI randomly freezes" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377332
<ogra_> sits in incomplete/critical
<ogra_> and unassigned
<brendand_> sil2100, i might have missed your response about the reminders-app landing?
<ogra_> sil2100, i commented on bug 1394919 ...
<ubot5> bug 1394919 in cgmanager (Ubuntu RTM) "constant crash in trying to collect info for recoverable error of cgmanager" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394919
<sil2100> brendand_: hey! So, is it tested? Does it help?
<brendand_> sil2100, no - which silo is it?
<sil2100> brendand_: rtm silo 12
<brendand_> sil2100, obviously :)
<brendand_> sil2100, i was just looking at clock app failures, now i'll check that
<sil2100> brendand_: thanks!
<sil2100> ogra_: so let's gather more information this way, but I'm exploring all possible workarounds for the worst case scenario
<ogra_> sil2100, i dont see any but dropping all of cgroups support again
<ogra_> it never worked
<sil2100> Yeah, but now it got more visible it seems
<ogra_> not really much more though
<ogra_> i always had to reboot my phone on the weekend since we enabled it
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1377332/comments/40
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1377332 in cgmanager (Ubuntu) "[TOPBLOCKER] UI randomly freezes" [Critical,Incomplete]
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> hallyn even says it is dying
<sil2100> Since even after enabling cgroup support (which was really some time ago), I remember people mentioning that the system was good - at least I don't remember you mentioning it to be as bad ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, that bug is from image 79
<ogra_> thats nearly 100 images ago
<ogra_> sil2100, seriously, the only non crashy option will be to disable cgroups again and live with it ... or to fix cgmanager now ... its a shame that bug didnt get finished but i blame bug management via spreadsheets here, that made it fall off the radar
<Elleo> cihelp: Would someone mind triggering jenkins on this community MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~danielholm/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard/+merge/242580 thanks :)
<ogra_> the bug was reported during the sprint ... ted had attempted to land cgroups before the sprint and had to roll it back due to this bug ... then after the sprint added the recoverable error bit to UAL
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, it introduced a lot of unneeded confusion, as this just means that one of our topblockers simply hasn't been fixed
<ogra_> right
<olli> so...
<olli> sil2100, what about applying ted's "fix" from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1394919
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1394919 in cgmanager (Ubuntu RTM) "constant crash in trying to collect info for recoverable error of cgmanager" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sil2100> olli: it will just fix the apport bit, but we'll still have cgmanager crashing
<ogra_> olli, again ... this wont fix cgmanager ... who is responsible for the fix
<olli> sil2100, does cgmanager recover after a crash
<ogra_> no+
<olli> ogra_, I understand that
<ogra_> and because it doesnt we have the hang
<olli> ogra_, so what made it worse
<ogra_> and the ball on the original bu was dropped a month ago
<olli> it seemed to have been fine around the RC image
<ogra_> olli, for me it was never better or worse
<olli> "fine" as in not noted that frequently
<sil2100> From what ogra_ says, it was never better
<sil2100> Which is a bit strange
<pmcgowan> ogra_, is there something in particular that triggers it?
<ogra_> tedg made it more visible in /var/crash, thats all
<sil2100> QA mentions they noticed it getting worse since last week
<ogra_> sil2100, yes, because the look at it more closely now
<sil2100> Maybe
<ogra_> sil2100, it only shows up after 4-6h of constant use of the phone
<ogra_> nobody in QA does that except when dogfooding
<sil2100> davmor2: did you see that constantly? ^
<ogra_> pmcgowan, we dont know ... the data we need for this was never collected in the original bug
<olli> ogra_, sil2100 as you might have noticed, I added an appointment in 50min to fix the plan, if we haven't done so by then
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i enabled what hally asked for and run my phone like this now ...
<sil2100> In any case, I see a lot of people are now trying to gather as much info as they can
<olli> any ping from hallyn yet this AM?
<jibel> ogra_, I did too this morning, but I cannot reproduce the problem since I enabled it
<ogra_> olli, i pinged in #ubuntu-devel but didnt get any reply
<olli> so, to get it right...
<ogra_> jibel, well, perhaps thats our workaround ;)
<olli> ogra_, you are saying the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1377332 never fixed the actual issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1377332 in cgmanager (Ubuntu) "[TOPBLOCKER] UI randomly freezes" [Critical,Incomplete]
<ogra_> it will massively produce log spam though
<ogra_> olli, there was never a fix
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I only saw it once or twice, jibel has seen more I think and popey
<jibel> I hit the problem twice yestarday but cannot find how
<ogra_> olli, only quietening of the symptom ... see the cgmanager task
<ogra_> jibel, i hit it since a month and cant ... usually only on weekends though
<ogra_> this weekend i packaged a lot of new webapp games and tested them ... probably playing a lot is the right way to repro :)
<olli> sil2100, ogra_, so while I agree that the cgmanager crash is bad
<olli> we really have 2 issues to deal with again
<olli> the apport one which was revealed by the fix for ^ bug
<olli> and then the actual crash
<ogra_> the apport bit is ignorable atm
<brendand_> sil2100, it makes things better but still not perfect
<jibel> the apport crash is minor
<ogra_> olli, if cgmanager is fixed (which must happen) there wont be an apport issue
<jibel> it's just a stacktrace that says it cannot collect information about the process
<olli> ogra_, I agree that we need to fix it
<olli> .oO(not sure for GM though)
<olli> jibel, so the user impact on 1394919 is none
<olli> just traces in /var?
<ogra_> olli, well, you have apport trying to collect info and it makes the device slow
<ogra_> close to unresponsible
<jibel> olli, yes it's none
<olli> so we should consider taking ted's latest patch which will disable the apport invocation
<olli> ogra_, ^
<ogra_> the point is still, we cant release with cgmanager in the state it is currently
<jibel> ogra_, not even because apport stops immediatly since it crashes
<pmcgowan> jibel, any idea how frequent this is?
<ogra_> we either roll back cgroup support completely (which rips out cgmanager)
<ogra_> or we find a fix *now*
<olli> ogra_, it was good enough for RC, wasn't it
<sil2100> I think we cannot get that... and getting a fix might also prove to be a bit troublesome
<ogra_> olli, with that original bug open as topblocker
<jibel> pmcgowan, no, that's the problem. We cannot find a way to reproduce and the symptoms are so vague that it's difficult to know if it is the same bug when it happens
<ogra_> yes, it was
<pmcgowan> jibel, ack
<olli> thx jibel
<pmcgowan> if I see recoverable problem in /var/crash did I exprience hte issue?
<sil2100> olli: so, the biggest problem is as I mentioned: it basically means that one of our topblocker is still open and not fixed ;/
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yes
<pmcgowan> so I got it yesterday first time then
<olli> sil2100, that's OK
<ogra_> pmcgowan, at least UAL thinks you did and tols apport to collect info
<ogra_> *told
<jibel> pmcgowan, if the pid in the stacktrace corresponds to cgmanager, then you are experiencing the same problem
<olli> if we can't easily reproduce then we might want to rethink whether this bug classifies as topblocker
<ogra_> olli, imho we should roll back cgroup support
<olli> ogra_, what was the bug for that?
<sil2100> I'm not sure if that's an option...
<olli> that might be another option
<ogra_> olli, bug 1377332
<ubot5> bug 1377332 in cgmanager (Ubuntu) "[TOPBLOCKER] UI randomly freezes" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377332
<olli> but I think that's quite invasive to do until tomorrow
<sil2100> In the time we were getting cgroup support in, I remember this being labelled as 'required for RTM'
<ogra_> right
<olli> ogra_, that's not cgroup support is it
<ogra_> it is an essential part of the lifecycle mgmt
<olli> I thought cgroup support came in to lifecycle manage webapps
<olli> which iirc was a different bug
<ogra_> olli, that was the bug that caused cgroup support to be rolled back
<ogra_> was it ?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, are we waiting to repro with debug enabled right now?
<ogra_> oh, right, there was one before ... this one bubbled up right after croup support finally landed then
<ogra_> i cant find it though
<ogra_> pmcgowan, well, thats my only idea beyond ... well... findin hallyn to give us better ideas
<brendand_> sil2100, can we land it and then deal with the other issues seperately?
<sil2100> brendand_: I suppose, if you give it a QA sign-off then I'm +1 on that ;)
<sil2100> brendand_: thanks! Let me close my eyes now and publish ;D
<ogra_> *boom*
<ogra_> :)
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive frozen (no new silos landing) ! RTM cron builds disabled
<sil2100> popey: hey! If you're still around: would you mind if I release a new .deb version of reminders-app now? This will basically commit one additional commit to trunk with the debian/changelog etc.
<sil2100> dpm_: hello, maybe you're around and could answer the above question? ^
<popey> sil2100: speak to dpm
<popey> <- on airport wifi
<sil2100> popey: did that, thanks :)
<popey> coolio
 * ogra_ recommends "cartoon flight" for airports 
<popey> is it in the store?
<ogra_> sure
<popey> ooh thats fun
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i love the graphics
<dpm_> sil2100, if we release a .deb version of reminders now, will it affect in any way the app that's in the store? Or the authentication plugin?
<dpm_> sil2100, I guess not, as none of the packages are installed from the seeds, but I'd like to be extra sure
<sil2100> dpm_: I think it won't affect anything besides tests, as I checked that none are installed anywhere - but I was poking you guys to make sure about that :)
<sil2100> As I only see how it looks like from the rootfs's POV
<dpm_> sil2100, essentially, we don't need any packages from reminders-app for the app to work. The .deb packages are only there to make Jenkins happy
<sil2100> dpm_: ok, so I guess it's fine to release this then I suppose
<sil2100> Thanks!
 * sil2100 presses publish
<dpm_> sil2100, given the caveat above I'd think it's safe, yes
<AlbertA> sil2100: hi I'm here...so mir is stuck?
<popey> ogra_: ever have a situation where lock screen, apps and indicators respond to touch events but the shell doesn't?
<sil2100> AlbertA: hey, yeah... there's an issue with mir-graphics-drivers-android as it seems to be an 'any' package, while its dependencies are built only for selected architectures
<ogra_> popey, i had that too before, yes
<ogra_> popey, any crash files ?
<popey> had it today
<sil2100> AlbertA: e.g. libmirplatform4driver-android and libmirclient8driver-android  only build for certain archs, and are missing arm64 binaries in this case
<AlbertA> sil2100: right....
<popey> only one for location service
<pmcgowan> popey, I had the dash disappear the other day while launcher and indicators were there, maybe similar
<AlbertA> sil2100: ok we'll fix it...
<popey> and not at the right time
<sil2100> AlbertA: we can re-release it from the same silo, so just push your changes to the same place and rebuild
<popey> also, had osk not coming up in g+ when writing a comment
<popey> had to switch to terminal to bring it up and switch back again
<popey> no amount of stabbing G+ would bring it up
<AlbertA> sil2100: ack
<popey> bfiller: ever get green picture when taking photos on krillin?
<popey> known issue?
<popey> i took two pictures, first was fine, next was solid green with some jpeg style corruption in top left
<bfiller> popey: weird, no. Kaleo ^^^?
<popey> sergiusens: can we please get that wording changed in the indicator notifications "You have an approximate of 15 unread messages" makes my teeth itch every time I see it ☻
<sil2100> AlbertA: thanks!
<Kaleo> bfiller, popey, never seen that nor heard of it
<sergiusens> popey: oh, if you get all the paperwork done, sure ;-)
<sergiusens> popey: or for vivid?
<sergiusens> popey: I do risk breaking all the translations for rtm though; not sure that's desirable
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: The oneliner fix for qtbase in silo2 is good. I have checked the binary strings. It is good to land.
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: ...and may I ask for a silo for line 47?
<sil2100> brendand_: do you have a vivid device as well?
<sil2100> Oh, you tested it on vivid too
<sil2100> Sorry, missed that part, let me publish
<dbarth> hi trainguards: we have silos 25 & 29 ready to publish now
<sil2100> dbarth: o/
<sil2100> bzoltan: o/
<sil2100> dbarth: can you top-approve the merges in 29?
<sil2100> ogra_: can I ask you for a packaging ACK for webbrowser? It's only a dependency bump: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-025-2-publish/10/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.23+15.04.20141121-0ubuntu1.diff
<dbarth> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> dbarth: thanks, give a sign when I can re-run
<dbarth> sil2100: done
<ogra_> sil2100, ACK (if it was made sure it doesnt break apps in the store to bump this indeed)
<brendand_> tvoss, where's the trust db again?
 * ogra_ has it here in a bag ... but wont tell you :P
<tvoss> brendand_, ~/.local/share/UbuntuLocationService/trust.db
<sil2100> brendand_: btw. did you have a moment to take a look at dialer AP tests?
<brendand_> sil2100, yeah they are not reproducible really
<brendand_> sil2100, i ran 20 times and got 1 (different) failure
<sil2100> wow
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive frozen (no new silos landing) ! RTM cron builds disabled
<zsombi> timp: I've added action press highlight and fixed the listitem highlight, I have two unit tests failing, I have to address those. Pls review the changes and I will add the tests tomorrow
 * zsombi goes off now, C U tomorrow
<sil2100> ogra_: re: the adbd change you announced - any luck with the #1387214 adbd part? :)
<ogra_> sil2100, i'll hopefully get to that tomorrow when i'm not in meetings til the middle of the night :P
<sil2100> ;p
<ogra_> sil2100, but thats a corner case and can also wait til ota-1
<sil2100> Sure, we won't risk it for GM, but asking out of curiosity
<ogra_> the current setup will shield us from the brakage it could cause ... it is juts a "potential breakage"
<ogra_> sil2100, though ... i could sneak it in while distracting olli with something else :)
<sil2100> Let's wave some topblockers in front of him and land it from the shadows!
<ogra_> yeah :)
<olli> yeah, I'll be busy reading the patches
<olli> I mean writing...
<olli> :P
<ogra_> hah
<sil2100> alex-abreu: ping
<alex-abreu> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> alex-abreu: hey! I have been looking at the packaging changes for silo 29
<sil2100> alex-abreu: and I have a question
<alex-abreu> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> alex-abreu: unity-webapps-qml has this: "+Depends: liboxideqt-qmlplugin (>= 1.2.0) | qml-module-qtwebkit," <- does this mean that this package is backward compatible and will still work with qml-module-qtwebkit?
<alex-abreu> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> ogra_: hey, have a minute for a packaging ACK? ;)
<ogra_> sure
<sil2100> ogra_: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-029-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-webapps-qml_0.1+15.04.20141122-0ubuntu1.diff <- qml bindings changed to support oxide, but is backward compatible still
<bzoltan> sil2100: is everything OK with the silo2?
<bzoltan> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> bzoltan: sorry it took so long, I thought Mirv had that on his radar :)
<sil2100> (but I guess it was too late already)
<om26er> rsalveti, Hi I am almost done testing the pulseaudio silo. Is there something to look out for (except for whats mentioned in spreadsheet) ?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  no worries... I am pushing it because it might be critical fix for those rare users who use i386 desktop
<om26er> rsalveti, whats the regression potential ?
<rsalveti> om26er: no, besides checking that pulse is indeed not consuming much cpu after the app goes to background, just exploratory tests (audio related)
<bzoltan> sil2100: If there is an available silo I could use it for line 47 and tomorrow i could start landing there the UITK too
<rsalveti> om26er: it changes a core piece in pulse, but the side effect would be that a stream could be muted when it shouldn't
<rsalveti> so if, for whatever reason, you can't play an audio, let me know
<om26er> sounds scary
<rsalveti> just playback, not recording
<om26er> rsalveti, approved. One a sider note it seems like we could easily automate the role verification tests from the pulseaudio with a little bit of effort.
<om26er> Perhaps something to consider for the near future.
<rsalveti> om26er: which ones exactly?
<rsalveti> if from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/pulseaudio, yeah
<rsalveti> just need a real hardware
<om26er> rsalveti, yes, those.
<rsalveti> but creating a test script at least should already help indeed
<om26er> yeah, just attach to the wiki and the tester could execute that.
<om26er> I might try to put something together if I get sometime.
<rsalveti> cool, yeah, that is doable
<sil2100> ogra_: hmmm, and my e-mail still didn't appear in the archive... not even in the date.html one
<sil2100> This is ridiciulous
<ogra_> mine didnt either
<ogra_> (the announcement for adb)
<ogra_> but looks like i have a nightshift ahead anyway
<ogra_> rolling back all these changes
<sil2100> Which changes?
<ogra_> adbd
<sil2100> Right, ouch
<rsalveti> ogra_: publishing silo 2 then
<rsalveti> guess we want a new image after that is in
<rsalveti> olli: ^
<ogra_> yeah, i'll take care
<olli> rsalveti, nice
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. I know you're busy now, just a quick question - did you have a time for that quick packaging ACK I asked 1h ago? :)
<ogra_> sil2100, oops
<ogra_> sil2100, this is weird, i'm sure i answered but i dont see it above
<sil2100> ogra_: I know you +1ed one earlier packaging ACK, but I poked about another one ;)
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> sil2100, ack then
<ogra_> (seems to be the same in a different package :P )
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> (I also sanity-checked it, but formalities are formalities!)
<olli>  ogra_, are we building the next image with just the pulse fix
<ogra_> olli, yes, once it landed
<ogra_> image build triggered ...
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 169 building (started: 20141124 20:35) ===
<bfiller> robru: can I have a silo for line 48 please?
<robru> bfiller: alright, vivid 7
<bfiller> robru: thank you
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<robru> tvoss: vivid 11
<tvoss> robru, thanks
<robru> tvoss: you're welcome
<robru> mandel: vivid 15
<mandel> robru, silo 15 you mean?
<mandel> awesome
<robru> mandel: yeah
<robru> mandel: a little shorthand since I have to type that like 50 times per day ;-)
<mandel> robru, no problem, I was missing just a little context :)
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 169 DONE (finished: 20141124 21:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/169.changes ===
<ogra_> olli, ^^^one for you
<olli> nice!
<olli> happy testing
 * ogra_ waits for the upgrade-notification on his phone ... 
<bzoltan> robru:  the silo5 is good to go
<bzoltan> robru:  I see on the http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html that the qtbase is "regressing" on kdeplasma-addons. That is nonsense :) this change is a single line change what can not effect the kde package.
<cjwatson> bzoltan: Looks like flaky testbed issues.  I'll retry
<bzoltan> robru: This is the delta in qtbase http://launchpadlibrarian.net/191089972/qtbase-opensource-src_5.3.2%2Bdfsg-4ubuntu5_5.3.2%2Bdfsg-4ubuntu6.diff.gz
<bzoltan> cjwatson: Thank you
<robru> cjwatson: yeah I was just gonna say. thanks.
<cjwatson> Was just passing.  I should be a good boy and go away again
<popey> I'm trying to summon up the energy to file the 14 bugs I found on the flight over here
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> upgrade and my location indicator is gone
 * ogra_ blames rsalveti ... since pulse was the only thing landing in this image
<ogra_> hmm, and the indicator was actually correct ... GPS was disabled
<bzoltan> robru: May i ask for a reconf on the silo16? I have just added the -gles twin package what comes from a different project.
<robru> bzoltan: sure one sec
<bzoltan> robru:  thanks
<robru> bzoltan: done. you're welcome!
<rsalveti> ogra_: haha, indicator might be talking with gps via sound or something
<ogra_> ah, you mean thats the weird sounds i hear at boot ?
<ogra_> :)
<ToyKeeper> Er, I get beeps and clicks and buzzes from my stereo speakers whenever a krillin is nearby and trying to use cell data...  but I don't otherwise tend to hear weird sounds from it.
<ogra_> yeah, i was joking, no worries, no new bugs :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<ToyKeeper> It does have a curiously strong magnet inside...  I wonder if that'll change for production units, to avoid wiping credit cards and such.
<michi> cihelp: Anyone around to look at Jenkins for me?
<michi> cihelp: Apparently not.
<michi> cihelp: cloud-worker-08 has had problems since yesterday.
<michi> cihelp: It runs unbelievably slowly, taking ages to compile anything. My arm build finishes buliding and testing *before* the same build finishes compiling on amd64.
<michi> cihelp: cloud-worker-08 yesterday reported 4000 ms response time. Now, when I look, it says
<michi> “Time out for last 1 try”
<michi> cihelp: Could someone please take a look and fix it or take it off-line? Every time my build happens to get scheduled on that machine, things take well over two hours to finish. Normally, it takes about 20 minutes.
<robru> michi: ok, I marked that one as offline. hope that helps until somebody is around to fix it for real.
<michi> robru: thanks heaps!
<robru> michi: you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-25
<robru> i.... what?
<robru> but platform-api is in the ppa... it built!
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 32 building (started: 20141125 02:05) ===
<robru> well the train's gone and shit itself good this time
<robru> hmmmmmm
<robru> AlbertA: Ok I think that worked. there seems to be some kind of bug where the train can't handle the idea that a silo is being published for the second time. I dug in and removed the evidence of the initial publication and now it looks like it's working. I gotta run out but I'll be back in a few hours and double check that this published for real.
<robru> oh that's a good sign
<AlbertA> robru: thanks dude!
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 32 DONE (finished: 20141125 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/32.changes ===
<Mirv> morning
<robru> AlbertA: yep it definitely published. you're welcome. looks like it's still stuck in proposed due to the binary package from the previous build though, I think if we get an archive admin (cjwatson?) to delete the old arm64 build it should be able to get through this time.
<robru> Mirv: heya
<robru> Mirv: found a bug in the train, but it's a rare corner case. if you rebuild packages after they've been published, it can't publish them again. You have to go delete ~/silos/ubuntu/landing-XXX/*.project_* manually in order to publish. This regression is probably from some changes I made weeks ago, so it'll be difficult to just revert to a working state. Not
<robru> sure how long it'll take me to get a fix out (definitely won't be tonight). Hopefully all your publishings succeed on the first try, but if anything gets caught in proposed you'll have to be aware of this.
<Mirv> robru: hmmkay
<Mirv> robru: it's quite rare indeed
<Mirv> I don't remember myself ever doing that
<Mirv> unless of course it happens also wen publish fails, then build/watch_only and pubish again, which is more common
<robru> Mirv: I've done it a few times over the years. it definitely used to be possible, as things used to get stuck in -proposed more often in the past
<Mirv> oh, yes, those rare cases. I remember a couple.
<robru> not sure if sarcasm ;-)
<Mirv> haha :D no, they are rare.
<bzoltan> Mirv: My question on #ci did not provoke anybody to respond .. who do you know from CI who I can direct ping?
<Mirv> bzoltan: I tend to point to fginther for solving CI issues but that's unfair since he is simply too good in achieving/fixing things :)
<Mirv> bzoltan: so I don't kind of have clear ideas who to ping / how they delegate tasks
<Mirv> bzoltan: they should respond to cihelp, but I haven't gotten any response when I've pinged that nick in my morning hours
<Mirv> I mean, it does not look like they really properly backlog the requests
<bzoltan> Mirv:  with "how" i can  help... i do not know who is at CI who is actually really responsible to keep the machine running.
<Mirv> which is probably partially true for trainguards too - when the ping is long enough time ago, one may assume that "someone else" took care of it
<robru> bzoltan: I think a lot of CI people are off at some kind of sprint/training right now.
<robru> bzoltan: if your issue is with s-jenkins I can poke at it but I don't have a lot of expertise there.
<bzoltan> robru: Our staging landings are tottaly blocked... we have 40+ MRs blocked by a CI problem. . according to this logs - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/6179/console  the build rootfs does not seem to be pure vivid.
<robru> hmmm
<vila> bzoltan, robru, Mirv : fginther *is* working on it and tracks it in asana
<bzoltan> robru:  It would be great if you could help. But of course I can wait if it beyond your reach
<bzoltan> vila: ohh, really? So fginther knows aboout this issue... good to know.
<vila> well, AFAIK he is, he did update the ticket 4 hours ago
<robru> bzoltan: yeah that log doesn't have enough info to go off. when you see 'but it isn't going to be installed' it usually means there's a problem with some other dep that isn't even mentioned. You have to reproduce it locally and then try forcibly installing everything it complains about until it finally tells you the real problem. real frustrating... and it's
<robru> midnight here ;-) I'll let fginther lead that one
<vila> bzoltan: in any case, pinging cihelp is the way to go
<vila> bzoltan: hold on, it's on a mako ? Then it's probably plars, there have been issues about installing images related to a pretty convoluted set of blockers
<bzoltan> vila:  the logs say it is on mako
<vila> bzoltan: that's where I am yes. No idea if it's related to the issues I mentioned above though
<bzoltan> vila: OK, thanks... the other option is to disable AP tests for the UITK for the time this issue is fixed.
<bzoltan> Mirv: the silo16 is good to go
<vila> bzoltan: meh, the job you're pointing above was "Started by upstream project "generic-deb-autopilot-utopic-touch" build number 6616" *utopic* not vivid, is that expected ?
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok!
<Mirv> vila: I'm sure it's not expected, everything should be running vivid when it comes to merging vivid branches
<vila> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-utopic-touch/ doesn't look like a job that succeeded recently %-/
<vila> bzoltan: Do you when this started to fail ? (An url for a successful run will help)
<vila> bzoltan: or at least the project name (generic jobs are a pain :-/)
<bzoltan> vila:  it is the lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging branch where we target our MRs
<vila> bzoltan: sounds like http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-check/ then las success on Nov 10 ?
<vila> bzoltan: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/6104/consoleFull looks vivid to me... (despite being "Started by upstream project "generic-deb-autopilot-utopic-touch" build number 6527")...
<vila> bzoltan: so no MPs has landed since Nov 10 ? Or am I looking at the wrong place ?
<vila> bzoltan: according to the branch history, the last commit was done yesterday... revno 1339,  timestamp: Fri 2014-11-21 18:12:18 +0200, message: Sync with trunk, is from you, how did you land it ?
<bzoltan> vila: this is our staging https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging
<bzoltan> vila:  some MRs do land occasionally .. But we up tracking down the issues when 95% of the jenkins job fail on some cryptic crap...
<vila> bzoltan: as far as I can find my way into that cryptic thing you're mentioning above, it seems to me http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-utopic-amd64-autolanding/635/consoleFull did land revno 1341 12 hours ago
<vila> i.e. gating is done for utopic on armhf, amd64 and i386 : http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-autolanding/691/console
<vila> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-autolanding/691/parameters/? says utopic too (parent of the job above)
<vila> Mirv: correct me if I'm wrong, those gating rules come cu2d-config right ? ubuntu-ui-toolkit is defined in stacks/head/sdk.cfg AFAICS, am I looking at the wrong place again ?
<Mirv> vila: I don't unfortunately have a clue whether cu2d-config plays a role still. I kind of assumed it was not used at all anymore, but I might be wrong... if it is in use, that would explain something!
<vila> crickets
<Mirv> vila: looking at the changelog, it does seem to be in use still
<Mirv> vila: I think we can fix it ourselves if that's the ase, let me give you a branch to approve..
<vila> Mirv: thanks, that's useful feedback, I'll try to get feedback from fginther (new ticket created in asana so it is tracked)
<Mirv> vila: oh, actually no branch that I could create, it seems to be all vivid for ubuntu-ui-toolkit from what I can see..
<Mirv> vila: thanks for creating a ticket
<vila> Mirv: ha, great, gee, so you end up with the same understanding ? I.e. it should be vivid but it's still utopic ?
<Mirv> vila: yes, looks like it
<vila> Mirv: pfew. THanks !
<brendand> ogra_, no psivaa-holiday so who can help us from ci?
<brendand> ogra_, seems security and sdk suites didn't run for some reason
<psivaa-holiday> brendand: sorry i am not on holidays, this is irccloud madness
<ogra_> psivaa, to late ... now you have to take off
<brendand> psivaa, ok :)
<psivaa> :D
<ogra_> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<ogra_> write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<ogra_> thats the issue it seems
<psivaa> brendand: ogra_: it is lp temp issue '503', let me run those again
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: we've vivid autopkgtests failing a lot, not sure what could be done about it
<sil2100> ogra_: oh, btw.! How are those adbd changes going?
<sil2100> Mirv: for which packages?
<Mirv> sil2100: about everything that runs some :) for example see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-download-manager
<sil2100> uh
<Mirv> I just don't see any clear causer of it
<ogra_> sil2100, rolled back ... they break the lab which is stuck on an old UDF until we can land a one line change in krillins recovery to touch the override file when usin --developer-mode
<ogra_> needs to wait til next week ,when we can land stuff in RTM again
<Mirv> sil2100: but since it's there in stuff like binutils too, I'd guess foundations people would be aware and might know where to find the actual culprit
<ogra_> (assuming you mean the new lock-screen-check feature)
<Mirv> sil2100: correction, I see it has been already discussed 2h ago, but more people are needed
<Mirv> so let's assume the people will be found and vivid autopkg test issues fixed by eod or so
<bzoltan> Mirv:  could you please gently kick the UITK package in the proposed pocket. It thinks that it is regressing on ubuntuone-credentials  what is BS
<sil2100> bzoltan: yeah... see Mirv's messages above ^
<sil2100> bzoltan: it seems autopkgtests are failing for vivid now and we're waiting for more people to help
<sil2100> Not much we can do here :/
<ogra_> did someone ping pitti ?
<bzoltan> sil2100: Ahh... sorry I have not read the logs
<Laney> That one is fixed: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-ubuntuone-credentials/lastBuild/
<Mirv> ogra_: yes, or he himself pinged mvo and mvo waits for barry :)
<Mirv> Laney: great, it looks like it might fix uitk migration, although the system-image problem hits eg. http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-download-manager
<Laney> There are other failures, but I think that they are independent
<Laney> e.g. the kate ones seem like a packaging error
<cjwatson> robru,AlbertA: Yes, removing mir-graphics-drivers-android/arm64 from vivid-proposed was the right answer here.  (This was only a problem because there was a previous unmigrated version in -proposed.)  I've done that now.
<pstolowski> trainguards, hey, may I ask for reconfiguring landing-013 if needs be (one extra MP added to unity-scopes-shell), and rebuilding of *just* unity-scopes-shell (it takes ages to rebuild entire silo again)?
<sil2100> pstolowski: k
<sil2100> pstolowski: in case of adding MPs to the list of already configured projects you can reconfigure yourself actually, but let me do that this time
<sil2100> pstolowski: done
<sil2100> pstolowski: it's building
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks; is rebuilding of just single project possible?
<sil2100> pstolowski: yes, when you press the build button, you need to select the project you want to rebuild in the PACKAGES_TO_REBUILD
<sil2100> pstolowski: but in theory when you just add one merge to the silo, CI Train by default will only rebuild the project that changed (e.g. had new merges)
<sil2100> But to be perfectly safe you can include the name in PACKAGES_TO_REBUILD ;)
<pstolowski> sil2100, awesome, thanks!
<sil2100> yw!
<pstolowski> pete-woods, ^ you may want to know that as well :)
<pete-woods> :)
<olli> hiho
<olli> ogra_, sil2100, jibel, how are things looking?
<olli> are we still playing audio on the latest build ;)
<ogra_> olli, we have some more info about the issue
<ogra_> indeed we do :P
<ogra_> it is still open if we will have a fix ... but if there is a silo ready by tonight we could still get it in ...
<ogra_> if not the agreeent was to not do anything and ship 169
<olli> sounds good, thx for the update
<sil2100> olli: still nothing concrete though ;)
 * ogra_ wouldnt say that ... we knoe there is a long running connection which cgproxy isnt designed for 
<ogra_> *know
<ogra_> and that some process sends 13 times the same request over this connection
<ogra_> which shouldnt happen
<ogra_> we just need someonne to hit the issue again and collect the requested data and we should know more
<ogra_> GRRRR !
 * ogra_ hates adbd 
<ogra_> #define open ___xxx_open
<ogra_> #define write ___xxx_write
<ogra_> lovely ... aint it ?
<barry> Mirv: that looks like typical timeout errors.  you just have to retry the build
<jibel> ogra_, I attached the data this morning t 1394919, is there anything else to provide?
<jibel> *to
<ogra_> jibel, nope, lets wait for stgraber
<cwayne> heyhey
<cwayne> freeze is tomorrow right
<davmor2> cwayne: depends if the fix for cgmanager arrives there will be another spin tomorrow otherwise it is 169 which is already released, why?
<cwayne> davmor2: had a bugfix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/hanloon/+bug/1395767
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1395767 not found
<ogra_> cwayne, no more landings unless you get special approval from olli, victorp or pmcgowan
<cwayne> ack
<pmcgowan> that is indeed a bad one, see that all the time
<victorp> cwayne, you will need a click which only has that change in from the current today
<victorp> seems like alow of stuff has gone in for testing
<victorp> so 1st prepare a branch for that
<victorp> then pmcgowan I think let it in if we end up rebuilding today, but not sure we should rebuild just for that one
<olli> yeah
<Mirv> barry: I already reran it twice
<ogra_> right, i would put that one in the langpack category
<Mirv> so job #3, 4 and 5 failed within 12h
<cwayne> i'm ok if we do it OTA, just thought the freeze was on wedsnesdays now (oops!)
<ogra_> if we rebuild and it is available it can go in
<pmcgowan> ok with me
<cwayne> ok, ill get a branch with just that fix and make a click with it
<cwayne> and go from there
<barry> Mirv: there are times when i have to re-run it 2-3 times to get a clean build.  if it's failing with timeout errors more often then that, then there could be a regression in udm, since si hasn't changed in vivid (there's a newer version in rtm, but nothing new in vivid yet).  is this with mandel's latest udm upload?
<mandel> barry, is with the latests, but did you see the errors? it complains about dry runs..
<barry> mandel: look higher up
<barry> i am testing it locally
<mandel> ack
 * sil2100 lunch o/
<kenvandine> fginther, jgdx said you were helping him with some issues with the settings tests run on otto last week, what's the status of that?
<fginther> kenvandine, the test environment was updated and the tests were passing again. Have they regressed yet again?
<kenvandine> yeah, tedg has been trying to get CI passes and it's blowing chunks
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-system-settings/silent-mode-trunk/+merge/241709
<kenvandine> in otto there are crashes and everything fails
<kenvandine> fginther, but there is one test failure in generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako
<kenvandine> which is a traceback that looks like something i see all over the otto job logs
<kenvandine> but they aren't all failing, just one
<kenvandine> the otto failures are significant that i would say we should just land his branch, if the others test pass
<kenvandine> but the other job has 1 failure in the same panel as his change
<kenvandine> so i'm reluctant to land it
<kenvandine> but the traceback looks like an unrelated problem
<kenvandine> and... the tests pass locally on mako
<fginther> kenvandine, we can update the otto environment and try again.
<fginther> kenvandine,although  the mako testing is a lot more reliable. It's doing the same testing the smoke testing runs, with the addition of the MP packages on top of the latest image
<kenvandine> fginther, do those tracebacks look like something you saw last week?
<kenvandine> right, which is why i hesitate to land
<fginther> kenvandine, I'll look
<kenvandine> thx
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive frozen (no new silos landing) ! RTM cron builds disabled
<fginther> bzoltan, the issue with the uitk staging branch running mako tests on non-vivid has been resolved. A test run using trunk is now passing: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-ci/1268/
<kenvandine> tedg, i went ahead and prepared a silo for your silent-mode branch, but won't publish anything until i have a better sense of the CI failure
<kenvandine> fginther, ^^
<tedg> kenvandine, K, cool!
<kenvandine> tedg, don't get too excited, i'm pretty worried about that mako failure
<kenvandine> i don't want to break smoke testing
<kenvandine> tedg, but i'm pretty suspicious that it's something outside of settings... we'll need fginther's magic there :)
<fginther> kenvandine, should have a retest started in a few minutes
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> we'll get silo testing started soon, tedg has been trying to land this branch for weeks :/
<bzoltan> fginther: \o/ thank you a bunch
<AlbertA> trainguards: silo 009 is still stuck in migration, any ideas why?
<sil2100> AlbertA: let me take a look at that
<cjwatson>     * amd64: mir-graphics-drivers-desktop, ubuntu-touch
<cjwatson>     * arm64: mir-graphics-drivers-desktop
<cjwatson>     * armhf: mir-graphics-drivers-desktop, ubuntu-touch
<cjwatson>     * i386: mir-graphics-drivers-desktop, ubuntu-touch
<cjwatson> It apparently makes those packages uninstallable
<cjwatson> AlbertA,sil2100: looks like a hardcoded and now-incorrect dependency in mir-graphics-drivers-desktop on libmirplatform3driver-mesa rather than libmirplatform4driver-mesa
<AlbertA> cjwatson: oh yeah!
<sil2100> Yeah, saw this in update_output.txt but didn't check the sources in time ;)
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<kenvandine> tedg, fginther: vivid smoke testing for settings is 100% currently, so this must be somehow related to tedg's branch... i just can't seem to see how
<cjwatson> Would be nice to unhardcode that, since it should be entirely possible to generate that dependency on the fly
<kenvandine> fginther, is there any difference in how the smoke testing is run?
<cjwatson> (If necessary, via a manual substvar)
<sil2100> AlbertA: is it hardcoded in the end?
<AlbertA> cjwatson: how should I do that?
<AlbertA> cjwatson: sil2100: I believe the intention we had was to use those meta packages so that they could be listed in the seeds
<cjwatson> AlbertA: few minutes please
<AlbertA> and the alternatives wouldn't have to be changed every release
<cjwatson> AlbertA: Something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/9233922/ should do it
<cjwatson> AlbertA: You still have to hardcode the binary package names, but that should at least somewhat reduce the potential for error
<cjwatson> (binary package names> by which I mean the contents of Package fields)
<AlbertA> cjwatson: cool thanks!
<Saviq> trainguards ↑ please :)
<sil2100> ogra_: heeeeey, can I go for practice to day? Can I? Caaan I?
<ogra_> hmm
<sil2100> ogra_: (will you lead the meeting today ;) ? )
 * ogra_ ponders
<sil2100> ogra_: pliiiiiz
<ogra_> lol. ok ok
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> Thanks ;)
<sil2100> Anyway, I guess we only have the cgmanager thing to discuss... oh, and the sanity tests for #169 still running
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> and checking the two missing smoke results
<sil2100> I see management is leaning towards using #169 for the GM image anyway - and indeed I think we won't be able to get a fix till EOD :|
<ogra_> unless stgraber or ted have any brioght ideas
<seb128> did anyone notice a screen flicker on apps switch since 169?
<ogra_> its not since 169
<seb128> when I right swipe between apps the screen flickers
<sil2100> Oh, I thought that was only because of debugging
<seb128> could be since > 165
<ogra_> thats old and there is a bug (and iirc a fix in vivid) for it
<seb128> not sure I upgraded during the w.e
<seb128> well, it started today for me, was not there with friday's image
<seb128> and it persists accross reboots
<ogra_> well, it is definitely an old bug
<AlbertA> cjwatson: sil2100: so how are the packaging issues like I had in mir caught? is there something we can run in our CI to catch these sort of issues?
<Saviq> trainguards, can someone please publish vivid silo 30 for me :|
<cjwatson> AlbertA: not really I'm afraid
<cjwatson> AlbertA: one of the wishes for the new CI engine is to be able to run those tests per-silo though, in general; not sure how far that's got
<sil2100> Saviq: doing! Been in a meeting!
<Saviq> sil2100, you're always in a meeting! ;P
<sil2100> I know! ;(
<sil2100> Saviq: top approve plz!
<Saviq> sil2100, OOPz
<tedg> seb128, bug 1394622
<ubot5> bug 1394622 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "0.4+15.04.20141118~rtm-0ubuntu1 causes flickering on spread "alt+tab" gesture" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394622
<sil2100> Saviq: ready?
<tedg> seb128, Started with 166, fixed in vivid.
<seb128> tedg, great, thanks
<seb128> ogra_, sil2100, ^ it might not be an old bug?
<Saviq> sil2100, just confirming why it was not top-ack, gimme a minute
<seb128> tedg, do you know when the issue started?
<ogra_> tedg, oh, wow, i thought it was older
<ogra_> maybe i dreamt that
<tedg> seb128, UAL version 0.4+15.04.20141118~rtm-0ubuntu1
<seb128> ogra_, ^
<Saviq> sil2100, ready
<seb128> sil2100, ogra_, olli, imho that should be fixed in rtm, that's a recent regression is quite visible
<ogra_> seb128, well ...
<ogra_> tedg, feel like preparing a silo for that ... in case mgmt decides we allow a rebuild
<ogra_> ?
<tedg> seb128, Only do long right swipes, it doesn't happen there :-)
<fginther> kenvandine, there is no difference in how the test_suite is executed during MP and smoke testing. The only differences I can come up with are different devices and during smoke testing, other test suites run on the device (but the device is rebooted between suites)
<tedg> ogra_, Not allowed to have a silo unless it is critical and rtm.
<ogra_> tedg, nonsense ... you can have silos as much as you want
<fginther> kenvandine, I've kicked off another test run on a mako. The updated otto run didn't look much better.
<tedg> ogra_, Hah, YOU can have silos as much as you want. :-)
<ogra_> tedg, weather they *land* lies in the hands of ... well ... these three guys
<tedg> There's a have and have-nots of landing.
<ogra_> but if we dont have a silo at all it surely wont land at all
<ogra_> not sure if olli did a bug meeting today, i would have brought that issue up there
<kenvandine> fginther, :(
<olli> pmcgowan, ^
<pmcgowan> oo that is bad, how did I miss that
<davmor2> bfiller: open messaging, swipe up for a new message, add a contact/number, click on the camera bottom left, add a photo, then try an type in a message, the keyboard disappears after a letter or so
<pmcgowan> sil2100, how could that have been introduced with 166? what did we land there
<bfiller> davmor2: ack, bug that please
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ubuntu-app-launch
<davmor2> bfiller: wilko
<pmcgowan> ogra_, we obviously got more changes than we expected
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> as usual :P
<ogra_> the shiny world of sideefects ...
<ogra_> olli, pmcgowan, in case you want to land this, we should let the apprmor fix (that is in the same u-a-l upload in vivid) in as well, so we dont get system slowdown when apparmor tries to collect the cproxy data (and fails)
<tedg> apport :-)
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> things starting with "A"
<ogra_> :)
<cwayne> if we do that, can i also land my custom fix? :P
<tedg> Better than the number of things starting with "U" ;-)
<ogra_> true
<ogra_> i guess it is my subconcious that wants me to ping jamie all the time in a subtle way
<davmor2> bfiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/messaging-app/+bug/1396248
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1396248 in messaging-app "Keyboard disappears when adding a image to an mms message" [Undecided,New]
<bfiller> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> title is bad I'll mode it
<tedg> ogra_, I think that jamie hates your subconscious :-)
<ogra_> lol
<brendand> ci-help - i have some merge requests that aren't running tests in jenkins, what do i need to do? https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-clock-app/wait_for_bottomedgetip_visible/+merge/242792 & https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/reminders-app/test_add_notebook_must_append_it_to_list_swipe_to_bottom/+merge/242808
<brendand> cihelp ^ ?
<fginther> brendand, looking
<pmcgowan> tedg, if that fix was done last friday why are we only discussing today?
<fginther> brendand, jenkins is finding your branches now
<tedg> pmcgowan, I'm confused, what are you expecting? It's listed as a bug in RTM, and marked High.
<tedg> There are a bunch of those.
<pmcgowan> tedg, not regressions from the handful of landings we just did
<pmcgowan> as a regression we should have been all over this
<pmcgowan> moot point now
<balloons> ohh fginther lucky man today. So can you have a look at this autolanding job? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calculator-app-vivid-amd64-autolanding/2/console. It failed do to apt-get update (hash sum mismatch), aka the indexes were updating.
<balloons> We shouldn't fail the job because of that; you should be able to just keep going
<cjwatson> balloons,fginther: You should apply the same workaround launchpad-buildd does
<pmcgowan> tedg, in the meantime, it would make sense to prepare an rtm silo if we do not have one yet
<cjwatson> balloons,fginther: End of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-launchpad-branches/launchpad-buildd/trunk/view/head:/update-debian-chroot - in practice that's an extremely reliable workaround
<cjwatson> As in I used to be forever retrying spurious failures due to that, now I can't remember the last time I had to
<cjwatson> (OK, it's a bit different against archive.ubuntu.com, but should still help a lot)
<ogra_> tedg, if you do that, please only th eone MP that fixes the issue ...
<ogra_> in case there is a re-spin the fix can still be considered
<tedg> pmcgowan, K, also bug 1394919 recoverable error fix?
<ubot5> bug 1377332 in cgmanager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1394919 [TOPBLOCKER] UI randomly freezes" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377332
<tedg> Well, the bug got dup'd.
<ogra_> tedg, if you do that, do it in two silos
<tedg> ogra_, It's already in a separate MR
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but if mgmt decides they only want one of the two we cant easily unbundle it
<ogra_> would need new QA etc etc
<tedg> Well, you can't have the same project in separate silos.
<ogra_> (if mgmt decides at all :) )
<tedg> The lock each other out.
<balloons> cjwatson, awesome, thanks
<ogra_> tedg, well, then only the flicker
<balloons> cjwatson, since I have you btw, are you the right person to ask about supporting multi-arch builds with click automagically? Perhaps I specify the schroots (or click manages them)
<cjwatson> balloons: can I redirect you to mvo, unless he can't handle it?  I'm moving out of click development
<balloons> cjwatson, right, I couldn't remember if that was on the list or not.. I thought it might be
<tedg> trainguards, rtm silo for line 57 please
<ogra_> cjwatson, what ? you mean you want deploy LP in click packages ? :P
<cjwatson> ogra_: some day you'll quit trolling and the world will implode ;-)
<ogra_> lol
<davmor2> cjwatson: pfff the world, it's the universe getting sucked into the blackhole that the world imploding causes that is more worrying ;)
<kenvandine> tedg, which vivid build did you run these tests on?
<kenvandine> tedg, i just ran it on image 32 mako, 6 of the 8 sound tests failed
 * kenvandine tries with vivid version
<kenvandine> interesting, i downgraded to the vivid version and also had 6 failures in the sound tests
<kenvandine> but ran them again and had no failures
 * kenvandine tries silo again
<kenvandine> fginther, is there any chance the mako devices in the data center have the wrong orientation?
<kenvandine> when i had the failures system-settings was started rotated each time
<kenvandine> i turned it for the second run, when they passed
<kenvandine> crap, one failure this time,  test_keyboard_sound_switch
<kenvandine> fginther, ok, i have 3 runs in a row with the same 6 failures in the sound panel tests when in landscape
<kenvandine> and 3 runs in portrait with just 1 failure each
<kenvandine> we clearly need to be more resilient to orientation in testing
<kenvandine> tedg, adding a sleep(0.2) before the assert in test_keyboard_sound_switch gave me repeated passes
<kenvandine> in portrait :/
<kenvandine> on a complete autopilot test run i had 117 failures when in landscape
<kenvandine> looks like all of our tests need some love to make sure they work there
<kenvandine> :(
<fginther> kenvandine, orientation could be a concern as I don't know if this is always guaranteed to be portrait when the device first comes up. The devices in the lab lay flat, nothing is moving them except for the occasional device that must be manually reset
<kenvandine> fginther, i thought so
<kenvandine> i'm getting the same number of failures as the otto job i was looking at earlier
<kenvandine> 117
<kenvandine> when run in landscape
<kenvandine> that's a lot of tests we should fix to work in landscape :/
<kenvandine> i guess being better at following the page object model guidelines could improve that
<fginther> kenvandine, hmm. I didn't even consider the desktop tests running under a different orientation.
<kenvandine> is otto desktop?
<kenvandine> i thought the job had "mako" in the name
<kenvandine> oh it doesn't
<fginther> kenvandine, yes. otto basically runs a x86 desktop iso
<kenvandine> quite a coincidence then that i had 117 failures on mako in landscape
<kenvandine> desktop it would always be portrait
<kenvandine> so that can't be it
<fginther> kenvandine, if the desktop tests aren't useful right now, we could disable them. but I'll leave that up to the project team
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^ what do you think?  the otto job runs the tests on desktop
<kenvandine> how much value do you think we get from that now?
<kenvandine> seb128, it feels like that's where we spend the most time tracking down infrastructure/environment related failures
<kenvandine> it'll be more important with convergence, but for now i see little value
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^ thoughts?
<ogra_> sounds rather poointless to me
<kenvandine> ogra_, yeah, someday sure
<ogra_> you miss armhf ... you miss the android container backends ...
<kenvandine> but many of our tests are around ofono, etc
<ogra_> yeah and ofono
<kenvandine> for convergence we'll need to ensure we do desktop testing
<ogra_> right
<kenvandine> but it'll be based on what is needed for desktop
<ogra_> but thats still far out
<kenvandine> right now it doesn't seem like it adds value
<kenvandine> and we spend a TON of time chasing these problems
<ogra_> ugh
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I thought settings was soon to be the solution on desktop
<ogra_> do you ever chase the ones in touch smoketesting at all then ?
<kenvandine> ogra_,  we try :)
<ogra_> these are the only important ones currently
<kenvandine> right now we're 100%
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, is the issue x86 or landscape? trying to follow the backscroll
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, at some point, sure
<kenvandine> neither
<kenvandine> it's that right now we have most tests failing in otto, which is run based on the x86 desktop iso
<kenvandine> and we're not really sure why
<kenvandine> i happened to hit the same number of failures on my mako when run in landscape
<kenvandine> but on the desktop it would be portrait
<kenvandine> so that can't be it
<pmcgowan> was it all the tests?
<kenvandine> i'm filing a bug now to fix our tests so they don't fail in landscape
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> over 90% though
<kenvandine> and we're still unsure why
<kenvandine> they pass on mako
<kenvandine> but totally busted on otto
<kenvandine> and we're questioning the value those even bring us right now
<pmcgowan> last time ths happened the otto iso was old
<kenvandine> yeah, fginther updated it
<kenvandine> still blows chunks
<pmcgowan> lets check with seb on timeframe for settings app on desktop, I thought it was maybe 15.04
<kenvandine> jgdx and i have sunk a ton of time chasing this
<kenvandine> even if it is 15.04, i think we need to look at the tests more for desktop
<pmcgowan> and the failures dont tell us the reason?
<ogra_> kenvandine, fyi test_language_page_title_is_correct fails in smoketesting
<kenvandine> not really... different things crashing... tracebacks, etc
<kenvandine> ogra_, i just looked this morning...
<ogra_> (or failed today)
<kenvandine> well, i was checking vivid mako
<kenvandine> to compare these results
<ogra_> right, we dont look at amko
<ogra_> :)
<kenvandine> ok... fair enough
<ogra_> since thats not our product
<kenvandine> i used that as an example to compare the CI runs
<ogra_> nor do we check vivid
<kenvandine> i'll check that out
<ogra_> though system-settings occasionally has one or two failures
<kenvandine> but see... this issue testing desktop distracted from smoketesting tests :)
<kenvandine> yeah, often transient
<kenvandine> next run will pass
<ogra_> unlike camera-app that constantly is bad ...
<kenvandine> i usually don't look closely until i see repeated failures
 * ogra_ looks at bf
<ogra_> iller
<ogra_> ... who isnt here :P
<fginther> kenvandine, do the uss tests need to touch the bottom edge?
<ogra_> kenvandine, yeah, if we see them in the daily LT review we usually ping someone
<kenvandine> fginther, nope
<fginther> kenvandine, looking at the videos on the otto jobs, it appears that the bottom edge is off screen
<fginther> kenvandine, k. I have to run to an appointment, will be back in about an hour
<kenvandine> yeah, i think it's just that we need to be better at scrolling to where we need to touch
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something brelse? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive frozen (no new silos landing) ! RTM cron builds disabled
<kenvandine> fginther, thanks!
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry, was at dinner, what's the issue/question?
<kenvandine> seb128, how much value do you think we get from the settings otto tests for desktop?
<kenvandine> i know with convergence we'll need to make sure we have good tests for desktop
<kenvandine> but right now i don't see a lot of value from those tests running on otto
<kenvandine> and we sink a ton of time in trying to figure out what's broken
<robru> AlbertA: disregard citrain failure message, looks like your package was uploaded just fine.
<robru> AlbertA: let me know when you're ready to publish that
<seb128> kenvandine, what are "otto tests"? running the autopilot tests on an otto setup?
<kenvandine> seb128, and when we do put system-settings on the desktop, what we test will probably be different... so those desktop tests will be more about testing it for the desktop
<kenvandine> not testing the phone settings on x86 desktop iso
<kenvandine> yeah, autopilot tests run on a base x86 desktop iso
<ogra_> robru, in case you missed it, see teds trainguads ping above please
<AlbertA> robru: yeah it's still building armhf in the ppa
<robru> tedg: sorry for the delay, rtm2
<kenvandine> seb128, part of our problem could be the state of mir, unity8, etc for desktop in vivid
<kenvandine> those tests run with all that
<seb128> kenvandine, I think we should start running desktop tests if we can, we don't especially want to stop on failures though
<seb128> just get things going
<kenvandine> so we should keep investigating what's causing the otto failures?
<kenvandine> at least some of them seem to include unity8 crashes
<kenvandine> but others don't, with similar results
<kenvandine> so actually, these tests don't test against desktop-next
<kenvandine> they test on the stock x86 desktop iso
<kenvandine> perhaps otto should be using the desktop-next iso?
<seb128> well, not sure
<seb128> I though CI wanted to replace otto
<seb128> or provide a new infra for desktop testing
<seb128> ev said that was on the roadmap for septembre
<seb128> I guess that's got delayed
<seb128> but it's worth checking with them
<seb128> in any case we need to start testing unity8 desktop-next
<seb128> and apps in desktop mode
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, but is testing settings on the desktop iso add value right now?
<kenvandine> we don't even know why it's broken yet...
<kenvandine> who knows, maybe it's because we aren't using desktop-next :)
<seb128> kenvandine, not really, it's going to fail because things like indicator-network are not running
<seb128> or do we mock those?
<kenvandine> ah... not really
<seb128> well in any case we want to test those under desktop-next
<kenvandine> we need to
<kenvandine> but jgdx struggled a bit with that
<kenvandine> tedg's branch we are trying to land includes mocking the sound indicator
<kenvandine> seb128, the otto tests do run unity8 though
<kenvandine> so it should have the indicators
<seb128> well, in any case testing under unity7/otto is better than nothing
<kenvandine> unless something has changed about the way that runs on desktop
<kenvandine> it's not unity7
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> so dunno
<seb128> I don't know enough about the otto setup
<kenvandine> we see lots of dbus errors in the logs about qtmir
<seb128> can we run that locally to debug?
<kenvandine> didrocks knows how to :)
<kenvandine> i don't
<kenvandine> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-vivid-fjg/4/console
<seb128> my understanding was that otto was not properly supported by CI
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^ a log
<seb128> so maybe that's something that needs to be resolved on the CI side first
<seb128> like they need to provide us a framework we can run desktop tests on
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, so i still think in it's current state, it doesn't provide as much value as it takes to make it work
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> we clearly need something for desktop mode testing though
<seb128> we need some CI infra that allow us to boot unity8-mir and run tests
<seb128> otto is vm based right?
<seb128> and mir doesn't run in vms?
<kenvandine> seb128, so is that a +1 to disable the current otto test until we can sort out the right solution?
<seb128> how do we manage to run unity8?
<kenvandine> no idea :)
<kenvandine> these passed in utopic though
<kenvandine> maybe something mir related has changed and unity8 isn't starting right?
<kenvandine> or we're missing depends?
<seb128> well, mir never worked in VMs afaik
<kenvandine> the logs aren't very useful :(
<kenvandine> yeah, so not sure how this worked
<seb128> but yeah, +1 from me to disable tests
<seb128> we need to resolve the desktop testing problem
<seb128> but we need to start with a clean board
<seb128> with step1 having a proper infra booting a desktop next iso
<kenvandine> fginther, ^^ lets disable them
<kenvandine> seb128, also in the settle tests i see the load is quite high in the otto tests
<seb128> ok, on that note need to go
<kenvandine> could be related, something spinning out of control
<kenvandine> good night seb128!
<kenvandine> thanks
<seb128> yeah, it feels like we don't have a solid base
<seb128> difficult to have datas
<seb128> let's reboot that setup and see where we get
<kenvandine> pmcgowan,  bug 1396305
<ubot5> bug 1396305 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[autopilot] tests expect orientation to be portrait" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396305
<kenvandine> we should take care of that when we refactor our testing over time
<AlbertA> robru: ok mir package has been built - sanity checked, ready to publish (silo 009)
<robru> AlbertA: alright, here goes...
<fginther> kenvandine, ack
<fginther> kenvandine, thanks for digging on that
<kenvandine> fginther, np, we surely appreciate all your help too
<kenvandine> tedg, now manually testing the silo i notices i get no sound... but now that i think about it i noticed a call the other day where the ringer never rang, i just saw it
<kenvandine> anyone know if there is a known problem with sound on vivid/mako?
<robru> AlbertA: yeah I'm gonna have to wrangle this. gimme a few minutes...
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive frozen (no new silos landing) ! RTM cron builds disabled
<tedg> robru, Thanks, building!
<robru> tedg: you're welcome
<sil2100> ogra_: any news regarding the cgproxy issue?
<sil2100> jibel: ^ ?
<robru> AlbertA: ok I think it's happening...
<jibel> sil2100, nothing from me. I cannot reproduce with gdb attach
<jibel> ed
<robru> AlbertA: I gotta step out for lunch. When you see version ...1125 show up at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#mir then we're golden.
<AlbertA> robru: thanks!
<sil2100> olli, jibel: so I guess we stick with #169, right? Did sanity testing pass on this? Did we start regression testing?
<olli> yes, that's the plan of record
<sil2100> olli, davmor2, jibel: so, I see #169's mako equivalent failed sanity testing...
<sil2100> Ah, wait, no
<sil2100> Correction
<sil2100> The es image failed sanity testing
<sil2100> What does that mean? Do we need a fix landing before we can promote?
<olli> sil2100, otp, give me a few min
<sil2100> Sure
<olli> sil2100, done
<olli> sil2100, so do we know why this only happens in the ES img?
<robru> sil2100: you still around? can you help me interpret mir in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt ? I guess we need a seed update? does that sound right?
<jhodapp> robru, can you please publish vivid silo #1?
<robru> jhodapp: please approve your merges: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/51/console
<jhodapp> robru, oh hrm...
<robru> jhodapp: oh yeah, one's superceded. I guess we have to reconfigure and rebuild with the new MP.
<jhodapp> robru, let me double check, one sec
<jhodapp> robru, where are you seeing a superceded MR?
<robru> jhodapp: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/51/console one of these two has been superceded.
<jhodapp> robru, argg, you're right...this silo will never land! ;)
<AlbertA2> robru: that's strange....why does ubuntu-touch have a dep on libmirplatform3driver-android ?
<robru> AlbertA2: I dunno, maybe indirectly? maybe some other component deps on it? can you check the rdeps and see if you can find it? I'm a bit busy
<AlbertA2> robru: yeah I'll check it
<robru> AlbertA2: thanks
<jhodapp> robru, I need justinmcp_ to make a change before we can finish landing, so no worries for right now
<robru> jhodapp: ok cool
<AlbertA2> robru: it does look related to the seeds. I'll ping ogra_
<sergiusens> rsalveti: line 59 on the sheet
<sil2100> robru: update_output says that ubuntu-touch becomes uninstallable for the main archs
<robru> sil2100: that's what I thought but I wasn't sure.
<robru> sil2100: thanks for clarifying, that file is a mess.
<sil2100> robru: yeah... there's not much documentation for it as well sadly
<sil2100> o/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-26
<robru> jhodapp: ok but is that really tested or is that just a stale tested status from the last time?
<jhodapp> robru, it's stale now
<robru> hehe
<robru> jhodapp: ping me when you get a chance to retest it and I can publish
<jhodapp> robru, I'll run it through a another quick smoke test shortly
<jhodapp> robru, thanks
<robru> jhodapp: cool
<robru> you're welcome
<jhodapp> justinmcp_, can you try out vivid silo #1 please and just make sure music/video playback is working well?
<jhodapp> justinmcp_, I'll be doing the same thing
<justinmcp_> jhodapp: it'll have to wait a bit sorry, my device is setup for solving a particular problem right now
<jhodapp> justinmcp_, that's np, I can test it pretty thoroughly myself
<jhodapp> no worries then
<justinmcp_> jhodapp: ok, sorry 'bout that
<jhodapp> no problem at all
<jhodapp> robru, ok, let's try this again, vivid silo 1 is ready for publishing
<robru> jhodapp: sure
<robru> jhodapp: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/52/console that superceded one is still there. you didn't reconfigure before rebuilding?
<jhodapp> robru, crap I see what you're saying now, I didn't see it before
<jhodapp> robru, ugg
<robru> jhodapp: yeah you have to get the new MP that replaced that mp, update it in the spreadsheet, reconfigure the silo, then rebuild that, and retest it.
<robru> jhodapp: sorry i thought you knew
<jhodapp> robru, no I was thinking you were referring to qtubuntu-media, not media-hub
<jhodapp> robru, so I wasn't even looking at that
<jhodapp> robru, ok, you can reconfigure it now
<robru> jhodapp: ok, should be good to go. you can rebuild just media-hub in the build job options
<jhodapp> awesome thanks
<robru> and this is why we stage changes before deploying live in production.
<jhodapp> heh
<awe_> robru, hey quick question, if I want to kick the build for silo-017 ( ofoo ), what are the build parameters I need to provide?  Just package name?
<robru> awe_: you shouldn't need any parameters on first build. just leave the defaults.
<awe_> that's what I thought...lemme try again
<awe_> guess I didn't click hard enough.  lol
<awe_> thanks dude!
<robru> awe_: you're welcome
<robru> awe_: oh yeah the first click just logs you in. if you're still looking at the form it means the job didn't start.
<awe_> that explains a lot
<awe_> ;)
<robru> awe_: that's been torturing me for *years*. it auto-logs me out after like 10 minutes. I have to submit everything twice.
<awe_> damn... somebody needs to fix that!
 * awe_ ducks
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 33 building (started: 20141126 02:05) ===
<robru> jhodapp: I gotta step out for a couple hours, happy to publish for you when I get back though.
<jhodapp> robru, don't worry about it tonight, I'm going to get it tested quickly again and published in the morning
<jhodapp> robru, thanks though!
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 33 DONE (finished: 20141126 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/33.changes ===
<robru> jhodapp: ah, ok. you're welcome
<ogra_> oh, looks like we have a plan for cgproxy... yay
<sil2100> Oh?
 * sil2100 checks teh bug
<ogra_> read the bug +
<ogra_> no patch yet though
<bzoltan> sil2100:  Would  it be too much to ask for two silos? :) 61-62
<sil2100> bzoltan: no, but let me check if we have enough free ones! Let me try assigning
<bzoltan> sil2100: the QtC silo would be free in 2 hours
<bzoltan> sil2100:  The UITK will take ~20 hours
<sil2100> bzoltan: it seems it's fine, we have enough free ones - assigning :)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  thank you
 * sil2100 always feels sad for bzoltan when he mentions that his UITK silo will be ready and tested after ~20 hours
<bzoltan> :) it is not that bad
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, but it seems Serge had issues reproducing the issue this way so far
<ogra_> sil2100, now add "and it is winter in finland"
<sil2100> But I suppose that's at least a direction ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, *i* have issues reproducing it :P
<ogra_> the only person i have seen yet being able to reliably repro is jibel
<ogra_> i can do what i want, for me it is still totally random
<jibel> right, it's random.
<jibel> sometimes I can reproduce within 15min sometimes after several hours
<jibel> and I couldn't find a pattern to design a test case
<ogra_> right
<jibel> it would have been nice if Serge provided his test, I could have run it on my device
<ogra_> yup, especially since he seems to run it inside lxc
<ogra_> (or any other kind of container)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I have added the UITK -gles MR to the silo19, so if you have a spare sec would you please reconfigure the silo?
<sil2100> bzoltan: sure thing
<sil2100> Ok, time to get some tea, finally bought myself here some good ones
<mandel> Mirv, I think I found the issue with udm and si, writing fix atm
<davmor2> sil2100: no it mako on devel-proposed that failed not rtm
<Mirv> mandel: ok, great!
<davmor2> Saviq: you see I blame you you pass the blame on to someone else and it gets fixed, we should do this more often ;)
<davmor2> Saviq: thanks for taking a quick look too :)
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, but you reported issues with the es image as well
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: in any way, is the regression testing of #169 proceeding?
<davmor2> sil2100: pass I just logged in
<jibel> sil2100, 23.4% done
<sil2100> Oh my, fast - nice!
<jibel> sil2100, ToyKeeper started during the night
<davmor2> jibel: I'll run sanity on mako for rtm then as it wasn't yesterday as we didn't know it was the image to test, it should be fine
<tvoss> ogra_, ping
<ogra_> tvoss, moop
<seb128> sil2100, hey
<seb128> sil2100, did the CI versionning logic changed?
<seb128> sil2100, do you know what happens with https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-022-1-build/38/console ?
<sil2100> seb128: hey! What happened? Robert is the main person tinkering with the train right now, but is the version different?
<seb128> sil2100, overlay-scrollbars can't be CIed anymore it seems
<seb128> it's like support for their version schemas was dropped
<seb128> but that used to work, we did CI updates during the utopic cycle
<sil2100> seb128: hmmm... that's interesting, give me a few moments for this meeting to finish
<seb128> sil2100, k
<ogra_> davmor2, jibel, brendand, oh, one thing i forgot ...do you guys play youtube videos during testing ?  i found it pretty stuttery last night (but its about a week ago that i played one last... though that seemed smoother)
<davmor2> ogra_: it's your broadband it was fine here
<ogra_> k
<sil2100> seb128: looking at it now
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<t1mp> hello
<t1mp> jenkins seems stuck on "getting started" in my autolanding logs - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-vivid-amd64-autolanding/18/console
<t1mp> any ideas what's going on there?
<t1mp> heh, nevermind.. it started to work 1s after I pasted the link here :)
 * sil2100 is confused
<sil2100> seb128: ok, I see robru changed the versioning code some time ago and this causes this particular case not working anymore, but it's a bit hard to find what his change was for
<brendand> ogra_, i can't play videos from the scope, could that possibly be related to the cgproxy issue?
<ogra_> can you start apps ?
<brendand> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> cgproxy makes that fail
<brendand> ogra_, i can start other apps
<ogra_> once it got into the hang state
<ogra_> right, then it isnt that
<brendand> ogra_, and media player is launching so it must be some problem with the scope
<brendand> pete-woods, thostr_ ?
<ogra_> brendand, i can ply them here
<sil2100> brendand: it's on a vanilla 169, right?
<sil2100> Works here as well
<ogra_> youtube as well as local
<brendand> sil2100, ogra_ - yes i'm sure it's a transient issue
<thostr_> brendand: let me give it a shot
<brendand> sil2100, ogra_ - but i'd like to find out what's going on before rebooting and making the issue disappear
<brendand> thostr_, it will probably work for you
<brendand> thostr_, i just want to debug it
<ogra_> brendand, check url-dispatcher logs
<brendand> ogra_, that's what i'm thinking
<ogra_> brendand, also i'm seeing quite a few scoperunner crash files here
<ogra_> not sure if thats related
<brendand> unity8-dash is getting a BadUrl crash
<pete-woods> ogra_: any time *any* scope crashes, it's basically the scoperunner that dies. you need to look at the command line args in the crash file to see what scope it actually was
<brendand> BadURL: video:///media/phablet/4D3E-F9E1/tears_of_steel_1080p_H264_24fps.mov
<ogra_> pete-woods, k
<ogra_> smells like we had that before :)
<pete-woods> we crash because of a bad URL?
<pete-woods> seems a bit ott
<ogra_> brendand, try local files
<pete-woods> or is it a recoverable error?
<ogra_> (non SD ones)
<brendand> ogra_, pete-woods - BadURL: video:///home/phablet/Videos/test_videos/IMG_2107.MOV
<brendand> pete-woods, yes it's RecoverableProblem
<brendand> pete-woods, still the video doesn't launch
<pete-woods> yeah, sure
<pete-woods> just wanted to check it wasn't actually crashing the dash
<pete-woods> as that would be quite bad
<pete-woods> as the URL handler for video:// been hosed somehow?
<ogra_> ok, then it isnt "cant play from SD" ... which was the bug i was thinking of
<thostr_> ogra_: yes, seems like it as it works for local local files
<mandel> Mirv, is there a way to find out the version of nm that we have on vivid on the build servers? I believe that we have a version mismatch
<ogra_> thostr_, no, it doesnt ... see brendand's last error
<pete-woods> thostr_: brendand's error is a local file
<ogra_> the first one was SD
<ogra_> the second was local
<brendand> thostr_, please bear in mind it only seems to be me having this issue
<brendand> thostr_, i want to figure out why before it goes away
<pete-woods> brendand: can you just confirm that URL definitely exists?
<thostr_> brendand: sure, but that is still worrying
<pete-woods> i.e. the path has been read correctly, and got munged anywhere
<pete-woods> *not*
<brendand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9248658/
<brendand> pete-woods, it certainly exists
<Mirv> mandel: the 'nm' from binutils? it seems there's a new binutils in -proposed (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils) from doko, possibly the -proposed one is in use
<pete-woods> brendand: can I get those videos from anywhere?
<thostr_> pete-woods: I have some of those as well
<mandel> Mirv, the issue we have is that udm relies on a new property in nm called PrimaryConnectionType my fix atm is to crash when we miss that property and state why..  maybe I should update the deps to include nm
<brendand> pete-woods, most of them are from the media-hub test plan
<pete-woods> okay, thank
<pete-woods> s
<brendand> pete-woods, actually no - they're from your test plan :P https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/localmediascopes
<pete-woods> :D
<cjwatson> mandel: I think you're talking about network-manager while Mirv is talking about /usr/binnm
<cjwatson> /usr/bin/nm
<pete-woods> hmm, I should already have then on my SD card then
<brendand> pete-woods, tbh i don't think it's the media type
<mandel> Mirv, oh, sorry I mean network manager, sorry
<mandel> cjwatson, thx ;)
<brendand> pete-woods, i've tried all the videos i can
<pete-woods> brendand: yeah, I just want to recreate your exact test setup
<pete-woods> I don't want to assume what it is or isn't
<cjwatson> It would seem implausible that the build servers would have network-manager preinstalled; you should be able to see the version they're installing in the build log
<thostr_> pete-woods: bunny works for me
<cjwatson> but "the build servers" is kind of vague, state a specific build :)
<Mirv> mandel: right :) so network-manager is not pre-installed indeed
<mandel> Mirv, so that could be the issue, I'll add it as a dep with a precise version and we should be ok
<brendand> i don't think url-dispatcher.log should have ** (process:2036): WARNING **: Unable to create tables: database is locked in it
<brendand> and then '** (process:2036): CRITICAL **: url_db_find_url: assertion 'db != NULL' failed' lots of times
<brendand> so looks like a url-dispatcher bug - i wonder is it known?
<pete-woods> brendand: yes. that looks very serious
<pete-woods> not sure if it's known
<pete-woods> maybe there's a zombie URL dispatcher
<pete-woods> and upstart has tried to create another instance
<ogra_> or your disk is full ?
<pete-woods> also a good idea :)
<brendand> ogra_, ? first time i booted
<brendand> ogra_, hardly likely
<ogra_> any fs corruption issues in dmesg ? ...
<brendand> ogra_, what should i grep for?
<ogra_> dunno, just take a look if anything sticks out at the end
<ogra_> dmesg -T |tail
<ogra_> (sudo ...)
<brendand> ogra_, nothing obvious
<ogra_> k
<brendand> ogra_, well restarting url-dispatcher recovers the situation
<pete-woods> brendand: so are there multiple URL dispatchers
<pete-woods> oh
<pete-woods> too late
<ogra_> then it was a hung process
<pete-woods> my comment was supposed to be a question
<brendand> ogra_, sil2100 - i'm investigating it, but there's a possibility the pulseaudio landing caused some serious issues with receiving calls during media playback
<brendand> ogra_, sil2100 - so just be prepared for that
<sil2100> Ouch
<sil2100> brendand: doesn't sound good - give us a sign once you know more
<sil2100> Not sure if it makes sense to poke Ricardo before we're sure it's causing issues
<brendand> sil2100, there's also a definite problem with address-book, but we don't know when that appeared
<sil2100> It had to be in the RC as well, since we didn't land anything related recently
<sil2100> What's up?
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
 * rsalveti reads
<rsalveti> brendand: what is the issue exactly? I can try reproducing it here
<rsalveti> wonder if we had that fix in media-hub to pause playback when getting a call on rtm
<rsalveti> I know that is already in vivid
<rsalveti> probably not in rtm
<mandel> Mirv, fix pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/adapt-network-changes/+merge/242083 that fixes the si issues in the build servers
<mandel> Mirv, do you need anything else?
<rsalveti> brendand: ogra_: /run/initramfs/e2fsck.out should tell if e2fsck found something after a reboot
<rsalveti> and dmesg as well, as said already
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, yeah, i was more after current corruption happening on write or some such
<rsalveti> brendand: what is the issue that you had? working fine here at least
<Mirv> mandel: well you probably need to rebuild the silo so that it can be published again?
<popey> so is everyone from USA going to be on vacation tomorrow/friday?
<ogra_> except the turkeys
<davmor2> popey: not any more I bet ;)
<Mirv> mandel: I kicked a new build at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-1-build/78/console
<seb128> sil2100, so what should we do? just bump the changelog version?
<sil2100> seb128: no no, I have a fix I'll push in a moment
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<rsalveti> ogra_: sil2100: from what I tested here it seems sound is fine when receiving calls, waiting brendand to give more info on his bug
<ogra_> yeah, he seems to find all the weird unreproducable bits today :P
<sil2100> rsalveti: well, that's why I didn't want to poke you about it yet...
<sil2100> Since even brendand mentioned he's investigating
<sil2100> So I wanted to wait for confirmation before taking your time ;)
<olli_> popey, pretty much
 * sil2100 goes to lunch, be back in ~1h
<sil2100> seb128: the fix now waits for CI, it should be done after lunch
<seb128> sil2100, great, thanks
<Mirv> mandel: the packages have been now built again. I marked the silo back to not tested.
<sil2100> brendand, olli_, ogra_: any news on the audio issues?
 * ogra_ hasnt heard anything 
<ogra_> (hah ... pun)
<brendand> sil2100, oh - i reproduced it it on #168
<brendand> sil2100, so it's not a regression caused by pulseaudio
<sil2100> ah, so it's older
 * Mirv almost runs unity8 on qt 5.4.0 beta... ship it!
<sil2100> Mirv: like the 'almost' part ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: unity8 builds now when patched, so that's half way! :)
<mandel> Mirv, great, I'll retest in the phone and will update the spreadsheet
<Mirv> it might even run actually but I have one 100% required module still which refuses to build
<davmor2> Mirv: 1/4
<Mirv> davmor2: sometimes 1/10
<davmor2> Mirv: 1 1millionth of a % ?
<sil2100> Mirv: :D
<Mirv> actually the module might not even be needed (even though it's included on images) but it fails for some other reason xyz
<olli_> brendand, a non-issue then?
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> an issue ... but older
<olli_> heh
<olli_> man, I am so focused on that darn GM
<brendand> olli_, i'm not sure yet how reproducible it is
<olli_> non-issue for GM promotion
<sil2100> ;)
<brendand> olli_, i certainly seem to be able to a lot
<brendand> olli_, but i haven't heard from anyone else yet
<sil2100> brendand: could you ask someone else from QA to try and repro as well?
<olli_> k
<brendand> sil2100, i have
<olli_> brendand, got a bug with repro steps?
<brendand> olli_, not yet
<olli_> happy to give it a spin
<olli_> just so I can say wfm of course :)
<jibel> I tried on 169 but couldn't reproduce
<brendand> olli_, well the bug is receiving a call while playing some media
<ogra_> which is fixed in vivid
<brendand> olli_, it doesn't always happen, but sometimes the phone will not ring
<olli_> ogra_, if it's fixed then there is a bug id, got that for me?
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^remember from the top of your head ?
<sil2100> Mirv: btw. do you have a vivid machine?
<sil2100> Mirv: by vivid machine I mean a desktop ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: since I tested the appmenu-qt5 for utopic, but not vivid yet (didn't upgrade yet)
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive frozen (no new silos landing) ! RTM cron builds disabled
<sil2100> Mirv: if such testing is enough for you, I suppose the vivid silo for appmenu can land :)
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah. the menus seem to work fine in Qt5 apps with vivid + Qt 5.4.0 beta!
<sil2100> Yay
<sil2100> Ok, then let me publish that
<Mirv> thanks a lot! I like that I can cross off appmenu-qt5 from my list of "needs manual patching", ie. I can do no-change rebuilds.
<Mirv> 5.4 RC should be out later this week, I'll retest rebuilding everything after I get that packaged
<sil2100> alesage: hey!
<sil2100> alesage: quick question: are you also working on autopilot?
<om26er> seb128, Hello!
<seb128> om26er, hey
<om26er> seb128, my phone is currently in a state where I change the ringtone but it is actually not getting changed. Even though settings app shows the new ringtone selected.
<om26er> seb128, any logs you want to look at ?
<seb128> om26er, you can try looking at the system-settings one in .cache/upstart
<om26er> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9251122/
<om26er> I see the warning:
<om26er> WARNING - unable to set key 'incomingCallSound' to value....
<seb128> om26er, indeed it has
<seb128> 2014-11-26 15:09:44,577 - WARNING - unable to set key 'incomingCallSound' to value '/usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones/Array mbira.ogg'
<seb128> om26er, what happens if you run
<seb128> gdbus call -y -d org.freedesktop.Accounts -o /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 -m org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get com.ubuntu.touch.AccountsService.Sound IncomingCallSound
<om26er> seb128, returns the link to the current ringtone
<rsalveti> olli_: brendand: ogra_: if not even ringing that is a different issue
<rsalveti> and I don't think it's related with my latest landing
<sil2100> rsalveti: it's not related for sure
<olli_> om26er, that's known imho
<sil2100> rsalveti: as brendand reproduced it in 168, so before your changes :)
<rsalveti> right :-)
<om26er> olli_, oh, k. Thats good to know. I'll find the bug.
<olli_> om26er, otp, might be able to pull it up for you
<sil2100> seb128: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-022-1-build/39/console
<seb128> sil2100, great, thanks!
<sil2100> seb128: the merge took longer than expected, but at least it's deployed now and working
<seb128> sil2100, good job! :-)
<seb128> Laney, tedg, do you know how to manually set the ringtone using a command line?
<seb128> Laney, tedg, I tried that
<seb128> $ gdbus call -y -d org.freedesktop.Accounts -o /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 -m org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set com.ubuntu.touch.AccountsService.Sound IncomingCallSound '<"/usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones/Ubuntu.ogg">'
<seb128> but there is an auth error
<seb128> well
<seb128> "Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.PermissionDenied: Authentication is required
<seb128> (According to introspection data, you need to pass 'ssv')
<seb128> "
<seb128> om26er is getting a " WARNING - unable to set key" on his devices
<seb128> trying to figure out if that's accounts-daemon being in a buggy state or what
<Laney> tried it from where?
<seb128> adb shell
<Laney> I doubt that's got the auth
<Laney> put it in a script and use the terminal
<seb128> om26er, ^
<seb128> Laney, any other idea how to debug the settings got getting a "unable to set key" in its log?
<Laney> where does that warning come from?
<Laney> that string isn't in uss
<seb128> not sure
<seb128> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9251122/
<seb128> that's the uss log
<Laney> seb128: well then
<Laney> that warning comes from gsettings-qt
<seb128> oh
<seb128> hum
<seb128> do we write to both gsettings and accountsservice?
 * seb128 checks which one telephony-service is using
<alex-abreu> trainguards can I have a silo for L58?
<sil2100> alex-abreu: hey! Sure, but it's not set as ready :)
<sil2100> alex-abreu: so we didn't know if it's ready for a silo
<alex-abreu> sil2100, arg sorry my fault :)
<seb128> Laney, it seems it reads it from accountsservice, so the warning is maybe another issue, or point to the system being in weird state
<alex-abreu> sil2100, you are right :)
<seb128> om26er, is that the only thing not working? does changing e.g the lockscreen image works?
<om26er> seb128, lockscreen image changing works, yes.
<Laney> we kept writing to gsettings for a compatibility period
<sil2100> alex-abreu: \o/ assigning :)
<Laney> I guess it didn't get dropped
<seb128> om26er, well, the dbus Get command, does the value change according to what you select in the UI?
<alex-abreu> sil2100, thx :)
<om26er> seb128, now it seems to be working fine again (automagically)
<seb128> om26er, hum, k, no debugging then :/
<om26er> seb128, and no when the ringtone setting was not changing I saw the change in UI but the command that you gave always returns the default ringtone
<om26er> seb128, davmor2 was also able to reproduce the bug
<om26er> davmor2, yo ^
<davmor2> hu
<seb128> om26er, ok, it's like accountsservice had some issues, nothing about it in syslog?
<seb128> or apport logs
<davmor2> seb128: so for me I was able to change initially to bliss but then it wouldn't change from bliss
<seb128> davmor2, do you still have the issue?
<davmor2> I can look at my logs in a minute
<davmor2> seb128: I rebooted about 8 times but let me check
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you please land vivid silo 1 please?
<sil2100> alex-abreu: hmmm, unity-webapps-qml seems to be already in silo 18
<om26er> seb128, no apport logs, and syslog does not seem to have anything relevant
<jhodapp> sil2100, heh, you got a double please :)
<sil2100> jhodapp: on it!
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks!
<sil2100> hm, dashboard doesn't say it's tested yet
<jhodapp> sil2100, yeah where is that comment? I just tested it and updated the spreadsheet
<alex-abreu> sil2100, ah, yes, should I reconf & add the L58 MR to silo 18 then ?
<sil2100> alex-abreu: I guess you can, if you think both things can land together :)
<alex-abreu> sil2100, they can, ok I do it now
<davmor2> seb128: I have been able to change once again but can't change back from that now, let me grab you some logs
<sil2100> jhodapp: the spreadsheet doesn't indicate it being updated - could you make sure by reloading that it really is? :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> Anyway, I trust that you tested it and publish anyways
<sil2100> Just want the numbers to be right on the spreadsheet later
<sil2100> ;)
<alex-abreu> sil2100, ok done, so no more extra silo needed
<jhodapp> sil2100, done
<seb128> davmor2, is the UI not changing or what?
<sil2100> alex-abreu: excellent, let me remove the landing then
<sil2100> Thanks!
<davmor2> seb128: the ui is change the ringtone when you call the phone isn't
<sil2100> robru: hmmm... not sure why, but the spreadsheet seems broken in some regard
<davmor2> seb128: so I changed from bliss to harp arp and now I get harp arp, I changed from harp arp to koto chords (which shows correctly in the ui but when I ring the phone I still get harp arp
<sil2100> robru: it seems that it clears the 'assigned silo' field but doesn't mark the silo as Landed
<sil2100> robru: so we have a lot of silos that are landed but are stuck at 'migrating'
<seb128> davmor2, what is
<seb128> $ gdbus call -y -d org.freedesktop.Accounts -o /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 -m org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get com.ubuntu.touch.AccountsService.Sound IncomingCallSound
<seb128> returning?
<davmor2> (<'/usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones/Koto chords.ogg'>,)
<Laney> telephony-serviceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<pmcgowan> davmor2, known bug
<davmor2> pmcgowan: do you have it to hand?
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1392222
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1392222 not found
<alesage> sil2100, did you get your autopilot question answered?
<sil2100> alesage: no, not really - my question is not much about autopilot itself but about finiding people that could look into an autopilot crash we're seeing, so I would like first some autopilot maintainers to take a look at it
<sil2100> alesage: since during smoketesting for vivid we're still seeing autopilot crashes from time to time with a strange traceback
<davmor2> pmcgowan: thanks dude :)
<alesage> sil2100, ok--the primaries for this are thomi and veebers still, possibly elopio brendand or I can help ^^
<alesage> sil2100, maybe a bug to begin?
<brendand> sil2100, i haven't been watching vivid too closely
<brendand> sil2100, i probably should
<sil2100> brendand, alesage: need to dig if we have a bug for it already, but it's the crash psivaa was poking us about
<sil2100> psivaa: are you still around?
<psivaa> sil2100: yes, reading the background
<sil2100> psivaa: I'm trying to ask some autopilot-experts to take a look at that autopilot crash, do you remember if we had a bug for this?
<sil2100> psivaa: the one from vivid
<seb128> om26er, davmor2, pmcgowan, Laney, yeah, telephony-service issue and known, cf bug pmcgowan pointed, we just need to get that fix in ota and should be ok
<psivaa> sil2100: i dont remember reporting a bug for that
<om26er> seb128, super.
<alesage> sil2100, psivaa, appears brendand is away, I have some work to clear but will carry to thomi and veebers for mtg in a few hours if that's adequate...
<sil2100> psivaa: sorry to ask for that again, but do you have that python traceback handy for this crash? ;)
<brendand> alesage, no i'm not! not in this channel anyway :P
<brendand> (yes i was marked away on internal irc)
<sil2100> We could then give it to alesage and/or fill in a bug
<Laney> seb128: okay, shame it was a private bug
<alesage> sneaky ;)
<seb128> Laney, indeed :/
<psivaa> sil2100: alesage http://paste.ubuntu.com/9251820/ is the traceback
<psivaa> sil2100: was looking for it :)
<alesage> psivaa, sil2100 investigating a little
<sil2100> psivaa: thank you!
<sil2100> :)
<psivaa> np :)
<kenvandine> 554182
<sil2100> jibel, brendand: so, when looking currently after running those ~340 tests from the regression test suite - do you think we're promotable so far?
<sil2100> jibel, brendand: since I saw some failures, most of them in the multimedia suite
<jibel> sil2100, we'll discuss in 10 minutes and tell you in 40
<sil2100> jibel: thanks :)
<alesage> sil2100, my diagnosis: tests added for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1395709 may have broken, need to get someone on our side to help triage further, may wait for kiwis to wake
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1395709 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Silence mode goes unchecked after 1 second" [Undecided,New]
<robru> sil2100: ah, I think this is caused by automatic merging ;-) the silos vanish before the spreadsheet realizes what's going on.
<sil2100> robru: automatic merging is too fast! Tell it to slow dooown!
<robru> sil2100: ok I have an experimental fix in the spreadsheet that should be able to recognize the new fast-merging silos and mark them as landed.
<sil2100> robru: thanks!
<sil2100> rsalveti: ah, btw.! The pulseaudio fix - was it rtm specific, or do we need to get the same fix into vivid as well?
<rsalveti> sil2100: rtm specific, we need a proper change for vivid
<rsalveti> discussion on going with upstream
<rsalveti> as the rtm change is a partial fix
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> Thanks for the info
<rsalveti> it's a fix for our issue, but not complete from the pulse perspective
<sil2100> robru, ogra_: meeting!
<ogra_> sil2100, on my way ... running over with the other one
<sil2100> plars: even though there's not much we need to poke you about this time, but a meeting reminder for you as well :)
<AlbertA> trainguards: looks like mir has now made it to vivid-release, yey!  can I clean/merge the silo 009 now?
<plars> sil2100: sure, brt
<sil2100> AlbertA: sure, let me do that so that there's no confusion, since a skip flag needs t obe used
<sil2100> AlbertA: yaay finally ;)
<AlbertA> sil2100: thanks!
<ogra_> AlbertA, sorry, it took a bit to get this -meta in ... needed to do some manual magic
<AlbertA> ogra_: np, thanks for your help
<greyback_> trainguards: could I get a silo for line 40 of the spreadsheet - qtmir unblocked now as silo9 landed
<robru> greyback_: ok, silo 1
<greyback_> robru: thank you
<robru> greyback_: you're welcome
<robru> AlbertA: vivid.... 9 ;-)
<AlbertA> robru: heh lucky number 9 :)
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive frozen (no new silos landing) ! RTM cron builds disabled
<olli_> ogra_, ping
<ogra_> olli_, yo
<olli_> ogra_, any recommendation where to add the wiki re bug mgmt?
<ogra_> olli_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ ... make it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/BugRules .. or BugManagement
<olli_> k
<ogra_> or perhaps just Bugs
 * ogra_ likes it short :) 
<sergiusens> trainguards can you publish ^ ?
<sergiusens> ty
<robru> sergiusens: sorry was on lunch. published
<AlbertA> trainguards: can you publish silo 009?
<sergiusens> robru: no worries, thanks
<robru> sergiusens: you're welcome
<robru> AlbertA: published
<sergiusens> robru: is the publisher slower today?
<robru> sergiusens: dunno
<robru> cjwatson: is there a problem with proposed migration? seems it hasn't run in nearly an hour.
<robru> cjwatson: nm
<bzoltan> robru:  may i ask for a quick silo? ^
<robru> bzoltan: I believe you just did! vivid 3 ;-)
<bzoltan> robru:  thanks :) It was an easy but important fix ...
<robru> bzoltan: you're welcome!
<bzoltan> robru:  I am done with the UITK testing from the silo19. All tests are OK and the logs are pushed to the regular places. There is one important note: The Weather app is/was using a deprecated private (!!!) function what is not correct. That private function has now a public version what will be supported.
<bzoltan> popey:  would you please make sure that my single line fix for the Weather app makes it to the app store?
<popey> bzoltan: sure.
<bzoltan> popey: thanks
<robru> bzoltan: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-2-publish/46/console please approve your merges
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-27
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 34 building (started: 20141127 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 34 DONE (finished: 20141127 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/34.changes ===
<bzoltan> trainguard, could somebody gently kick the silo3 and silo19 to proceed with the landing?
<robru> bzoltan: did 19, what's going on in 3?
<robru> no known spacetime, great
<robru> bzoltan: just tried republishing 3, we'll see...
<robru> well shit
<robru> Mirv: up yet? might need a copy package in silo 3, I have no idea why it isn't publishing ^^
<Mirv> robru: hmm, okay
<robru> Mirv: publish job seems ok to me, I didn't really touch that one yet (not in production at least).
<Mirv> well, ok, I'll keep looking whether it surfaces from somewhere and copy it manually if not
<robru> Mirv: thanks
<Mirv> so, I guess this https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image is worthy of bookmarking now
<bzoltan> robru:  thanks
<robru> bzoltan: you're welcome
 * bzoltan is going to give thanks today to everybody who is helpful :)
<bzoltan> Mirv: robru: i do not know if it could be a factor, but I could validate this silo super quickly ... took less than a minute the verify the fix it brings
<robru> bzoltan: speed shouldn't be part of it... the package is in the ppa, the publish job should publish it. simple stuff...
<bzoltan> robru:  I see
<robru> bzoltan: Mirv: alright gents, today I am going to pretend that I have a healthy work/life balance and EOD at 10PM instead of this week's usual 2AM. goodnight!
<bzoltan> robru:  off you go brother :) Enjoy
<Mirv> robru: wow! good for you :)
<Mirv> bzoltan: I've just copied the packages manually to archives, let's see how that goes
<Mirv> yeah, it appeared immediately https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/3.1.1+15.04.20141126.1-0ubuntu1
<bzoltan> Mirv:  nice
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I have one strange build failure in the Tools Dev PPA https://launchpadlibrarian.net/191287307/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu_3.1.1%2B15.04.20141126-0ubuntu1~0trusty1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I might be blind .. but it is missing package what _IS_ there in the very same PPA
<Mirv> bzoltan: it says it's not installable, not that it wouldn't be there
<Mirv> bzoltan: so with that PPA, if you try to install the same packages, you should get some error message why they can't be installed
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I just made a chroot for testing that
<Mirv> bzoltan: maybe you should have the SDK Release PPA in the dependencies?
<Mirv> for example to have the newer cmake+remotelinux packages from there usable for the PPA
<Mirv> bzoltan: added, you could try again
<bzoltan> Mirv: bahh.. you were right
<bzoltan> Mirv:  it builds now
<brendand> sil2100, ogra_ - good morning :)
<ogra_> moin moin
<ogra_> lol
<Mirv> hmm
<ogra_> so serge provides a fixed cgmanager for testing ...
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~serge/cgmanager-gettasks-race/
 * ogra_ starts trying to set up amd64 multiarch support on his krillin
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> i assume we should apply the debdiff and push that to a test silo :)
<ogra_> damn
<ogra_> thats two versions ahead of RTM
<Mirv> that's based on utopic version, not vivid, it seems
<Mirv> but still quite different
<ogra_> yep, and 0.32 had a lot of changes ... and 4 ubuntu versions too
<ogra_> (and probably even the fix already)
<ogra_> hmm, bnut jibel tested with 0.32 before and it was showing there too ... so probably we should prepare a silo with the test packages anyway
<ogra_> did anyone notice weird weather icons on the startpage ?
<jibel> ogra_, 'partly cloudy' is weird indeed
<ogra_> pretty bold and looks like from a different icon set
<jibel> actually only the 'tonight' version
<ogra_> which i got in all thre icons last night :)
<ogra_> today only the "noon weather" uses it ... left and right icons look ok
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> that isnt actually the "noon" weather :P
<ogra_> (says tonight underneath)
<ogra_> heh, thats the first time i notice it is today, tonight, tomorrow
<davmor2> ogra_: I see rain, rain and rain, it's pretty accurate
<jibel> ogra_, this is what I get http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/junk/tonight-partly-cloudy.png
 * sil2100 just got two reminder e-mails for the morning meeting
<ogra_> davmor2, haha
<sil2100> davmor2: for the UK it's hardcoded for 'rain'!
<ogra_> jibel, yeah, the same here
<jibel> i'll file a bug
<jibel> ogra_, respin to fix the icon?
 * ogra_ already had two session crashes today :(
<ogra_> both after cgproxy hangs
<davmor2> mine are all good here
<ogra_> your session crashes ?
<ogra_> or your cgproxies ?
<ogra_> :)
<Mirv> robru: it seems also ubuntu-ui-toolkit publishing failed / not in archives
<sil2100> psivaa: ping :)
<sil2100> psivaa: (not much we need from smoketesting, but still pinging about the meeting)
<Mirv> ogra_: ^ publishing somehow broken, please ./copy-package -b --from=~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-019 --from-suite=vivid --to=ubuntu --to-suite=vivid-proposed ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<ogra_> Mirv, done
<Mirv> ogra_: thanks!
 * Mirv did the -gles one
<bzoltan> thank you ogra_ and Mirv
 * bzoltan does not feel now pointless to stay up until 2am for UITK testing :D
<ogra_> :)
 * davmor2 hugs bzoltan there you go dude now you should feel wonderful about life the universe and everything
<bzoltan> :) actually I do :) I went for a good swim in the morning, had a gigantic breakfast and now it feels good...
<sil2100> ogra_: if anything, silo rtm 003 for testing cgmanager ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: ah, and give us a sign once you have a moment for promotion
<ogra_> sure
 * sil2100 needs to reconnect, modem reset required
<ogra_> jibel, (or anyone else who wantes to help testing) rtm silo 3 has the cgmanager test packages now
<jibel> ogra_, on my list. I'm finishing the testing report first.
<ogra_> right, just wanted to give a heads up that the packages are available now
<jibel> ogra_, apparently we can also reproduce it with long running tests. I'll ask Max to run them with the patched version of cgmanager to see if there is an improvement.
<ogra_> ah, sweet
<sil2100> jibel: where will you send out the testing report? Phablet?
<jibel> sil2100, same than last time
<Laney> sil2100: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-1-build/83/console ← where did it get that "15.04" from?
<sil2100> Laney: I think you mean the 15.10 version
<Laney> that comes from debian/changelog
<Laney> I thought CI train would just deal with it
<Laney> can revert that part of course, but it seems like a bug
<sil2100> Laney: no, CI Train actually parses the whole version number and tries to make sure all fields make sense
<sil2100> Laney: in case of the archive they don't make sense
<sil2100> Since 15.10 does not exist yet
<sil2100> So why a package that's from vivid has 15.04.0+15.10.20141030-0ubuntu1 (15.10) as the version series number?
<sil2100> CI Train had to make some mistake
<Laney> I don't know, someone didn't update it right I guess
<Laney> or CI train, I don't know
<sil2100> Same here, CI Train that I know should have just used 15.04, but maybe something changed or hmm
<sil2100> Laney: anyway, the only salvation now is to actually bump the upstream number :<
<Laney> 15.04.1+...?
<Laney> if I do that in the changelog will it be ok?
 * Laney tries ;-)
<Laney> argh, now hash sum mismatch
<davmor2> ogra_, sil2100: looks like vivid 34 is broken across the board
<ogra_> yes, see other channel
<ogra_> i just uploaded an update to the  livecd-rootfs hack
<jibel> sil2100, report in your inbox
<sil2100> jibel: \o/
<victorp> jibel, sil2100 how is it going?
<ogra_> victorp, on my way to promote ...
<victorp> ogra_, way to go!
<ogra_> victorp, and rtm silo3 has a possible fix for the UI hang ...
<victorp> ogra_, nice
<ogra_> sadly our cgmanager package is like 6 versions behind utopic
<sil2100> It might take a bit to get that tested though
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> Well, *if* we'd like to play safe, we might try asking Serge to try cherry-picking it to the 14.09 version of cgmanager
<sil2100> If that's possible of course
<sil2100> But I'm a bit willing to get the newer cgmanager into ubuntu-rtm
<ogra_> right, just saying ... we're missing a ton of fixes
<ogra_> (two new upstream versions and 4 debian revisions)
<ogra_> all have plenty of fixes
<Laney> how come the build job is only telling me the status of amd64, armhf and i386?
<davmor2> Laney: what else are you expecting?
<Laney> arm64, powerpc and ppc64el
<ogra_> in a ppa build ?
<Laney> a silo, yeah, why not?
<ogra_> ppas dont have these arches iirc
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-005/+packages
<sil2100> Laney: so, that might be a bug in CI Train, robru did a big refactoring of the watch-ppa so it might work differently now
<ogra_> just read the documentation then :P
<Laney> sil2100: It means the job finishes before all arches are built now
<bzoltan> sil2100:  may I ask for a silo to chew on line 71?
<ogra_> === Image RTM #10 promoted !!! ===
<ogra_> (that is: krillin 169, mako: 140, emu: 134)
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> sil2100, victorp ^^^
<davmor2> ogra_: WooHoo \o/
<popey> blimey
<davmor2> jibel: ^
<ogra_> victorp, in the es channel i promoted 116 ( #2  which was missed last promotion) and 119 ( #3, equivalent to 169 above)
<cjwatson> Laney: Sounds like a great way to end up with publications that will never migrate
<victorp> ogra_, nice..
<Laney> Yeah.
<Laney> sil2100: Where can I file it?
<rsalveti> awesome
<sil2100> Laney: there's is a cupstream2distro LP project :)
<sil2100> I'll take a look at it later today once you fill the bug
<Laney> okay, if that covers CI train then cool
<sil2100> ogra_: \o/
<sil2100> Laney: Robert's been doing so many changes that anything could be the cause of this breakage ;)
 * sil2100 tries to keep his hands away from that
 * sil2100 lunch o/
<Laney> def watch_arch(build): """Return True if we care about this arch, False if we ignore it.""" return build.arch_tag not in ['powerpc', 'arm64', 'ppc64el']
<olli> good morning
<olli> sil2100, jibel, are we golden?
<ogra_> <ogra_> === Image RTM #10 promoted !!! ===
<ogra_> <ogra_> (that is: krillin 169, mako: 140, emu: 134)
<ogra_> <ogra_> ...
<ogra_> olli, ^^
<ogra_> wont get more golden for now :)
<olli> awesome!
<olli> joc, how is your guys' testing going
<Mirv> ogra_: \o/
<jibel> ogra_, I'm testing silo 3, don't expect a definitive answer today given how the bug is hard to reproduce
<jibel> I'd like to validate it with LRT too
<ogra_> jibel, i'll install the package too ...
<joc> olli: just me this week! - ok so far i think, nothing that would be blocking, still got telephony testing to do but doubt that will throw up anything
<ogra_> probably i'll get one or the other session crash less
<ogra_> currently the user expirience is quite awful here :(
<olli> joc, what's your ETA for being done with the tests?
<joc> olli: EOD
<olli> joc, awesome, mind sending me a quick note with your final verdict?
<joc> olli: sure, will do
<olli> good job everyone
<olli> I am so happy, I am going to eat a bird today ;)
<ogra_> poor bird !
<jibel> we must not release to often to preserve bird's life
<ogra_> ++
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 35 building (started: 20141127 13:25) ===
<davmor2> yay
<Elleo> cihelp: would someone mind triggering jenkins on this community MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~danielholm/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard/+merge/242580 thanks :)
<Laney> sil2100: how do I tell what happened to my unity-settings-daemon copy?
<Laney> ah
<Laney> is that what you just said?
<Laney> I don't see a log file on snakefruit for today
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> Mirv: did you mention earlier today problems with the publish jobs?
<sil2100> Mirv: since Laney might also see some problems
<Laney> looks like the files are there if I rsync them manually
<Laney> oh
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cicopy.log ...
<ogra_> not sure if thats related but Mirv asked me for a copy-package for one silo since publishing didnt work
<cjwatson> Broken by http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/revision/840
<cjwatson> I suspect you just want to drop use_creds_file=None from copy2distro, but I'm going to let one of the cupstream2distro committers deal with that, and maybe grep for parameters before removing them next time
<cjwatson> citrain/reverter.py use the same parameter too and will also be broken
<cjwatson> *uses
 * sil2100 looks
<sil2100> Argh, robru again forgot about the copy2distro script
<sil2100> I need to instruct him to always grep for what he changes...
<sil2100> cjwatson, Laney: let me fix that then
<cjwatson> copy2distro and citrain/reverter.py, yes
<cjwatson> thanks
<Laney> cheers
<Mirv> sil2100: yep... exactly that
<greyback> trainguards: can someone please add https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync/+merge/243043 to vivid silo1
<Mirv> greyback: reconfigured with that added.
<greyback> Mirv: thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: tell me when there's something deployed that works again :)
<sil2100> Mirv: sure, double checking if all works here locally first
<sil2100> And the GPU hang I got didn't help with that
<sil2100> cjwatson: ugh, sorry it took so long, but can you do a bzr pull on snakefruit for cu2d?
<sil2100> I think I checked all incompatibilities
<sil2100> At least it works locally (without copyPackage())
<sil2100> hm, wit
<rsalveti> ogra_: did 35 fail to build?
<ogra_> hmm, let me check
<sil2100> cjwatson: actually, wait a minute
<cjwatson> sil2100: it autopulls
<sil2100> Oh, it does?
<sil2100> hmmm
<ogra_> rsalveti, damn ... not sure why i didnt get a mail
<cjwatson> as of a while back.  figured it was less evil than not noticing that copy2distro was broken for months
<sil2100> Since I wonder how it was working then, maybe Robert asked Steve or someone to prepare the env there
<sil2100> Anyway, then it should work I suppose
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<davmor2> ogra_: should 35 of built by now?
<cjwatson> np
<rsalveti> davmor2: failed to build
<ogra_> bah, and indeed i got mail ... it just drowned in the 100 others from silo testbuild failures etc
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> Building dependency tree...
<ogra_> E: Unable to locate package libmirplatform3driver-android
<ogra_> P: Begin unmounting filesystems...
<ogra_> now why is it looking for 3 ...
<davmor2> ogra_: here have a wompwompwomp.com
<ogra_> that should be 4
<ogra_> and worked in the former build
<rsalveti> weird
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@amber ~/src/ubuntu/livecd-rootfs/livecd-rootfs>$ bzr grep libmirplatform3driver-android
<cjwatson> live-build/auto/config:         add_package install ubuntu-minimal libmirclient8driver-android libmirplatform3driver-android ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> especially since my change cant really affect this ... its only a change in a hook that runs after rootfs build ... looks like something suddenly depends on libmirplatform3driver-android
<cjwatson> HTH
 * ogra_ hugs cjwatson 
<ogra_> fixing
<ogra_> i dont get why it didnt bite us in the former install the same way though
<ogra_> the package was gone from the archive by then and the line was the same ...
<sil2100> brendand: hi, do we have a bug for your 'altitude-based' music+phonecall issue?
<cjwatson> ogra_: I probably hadn't removed the NBS binary
<cjwatson> that's a separate manual step
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> that explains it then, good
<cjwatson> ISTR doing that this morning
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/armhf/libmirplatform3driver-android
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<brendand> sil2100, no i don't want to file anything until i have an idea of what's going on really
<pstolowski> trainguards, hello, my silo 13 needs to have unity-api purged from it; respective MP was removed from it and it now fails on dependencies, can somebody help with that please?
<Mirv> pstolowski: sure
<Mirv> pstolowski: there's also unity-scope-mediascanner in the PPA?
<pstolowski> Mirv, right, also needs to be removed
<sil2100> Mirv: I wonder if the fix I pushed already works
<pstolowski> Mirv, thanks!
<sil2100> In theory the rsync files should still be on snakefruit so copy2distro should just pick them up
<sil2100> But hm, it doesn't seem to be working
<Mirv> pstolowski: both done
<Mirv> sil2100: testing
<sil2100> cjwatson: sorry to bother you, but I'm not sure if I have any other archive admin handy ;) When you have a moment, could you check on snakefruit if copy2distro returns any errors? Or if not, if the directory with rsyncs (never remember what the dir name is) if it has any files in it?
<cjwatson> sil2100: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cicopy.log
<pstolowski> Mirv, awesome, thanks
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks, ok, so robru didn't get anyone to set up the env
 * sil2100 sighs
<Mirv> sil2100: republishing does not seem to work.. but what, wouldn't work anyway?
<sil2100> Mirv: it wouldn't, sadly
<sil2100> The rsync copy happens only once
<Mirv> sil2100: but would fresh publishings possibly work now, or not?
<Mirv> I think robru mentioned at some point that republishing should work now, but it seems not
<sil2100> I'm still a bit confused how this could have worked before
<sil2100> cjwatson: is copy2distro executed with some custom environment variables?
<rsalveti> ogra_: cool, so we know why it got broken
<ogra_> rsalveti, yes
<rsalveti> we were just lucky
<rsalveti> at the previous build
<ogra_> right ... well
<ogra_> the previous build might have had the old package too
<ogra_> additionally to the new ones
<cjwatson> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9270575/
<cjwatson> nothing beyond that
<sil2100> wow, then I wonder how this worked before o_O
<sil2100> It seems without the JOB_NAME env  variable the launchpad_cache directory is ''
<dbarth> hey trainguards, it seems like silo 006 is having trouble landing; let me know what i need to do
<cjwatson> it was use_cred_file=None before remember
<cjwatson> which I think bypassed that?
<cjwatson> (maybe not, haven't looked too closely)
<mitya57> ^ I should try to merge only when the package migrates from proposed to release, right?
<popey> cihelp: can someone help me get jenkins setup for https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot - the same as we have the other core apps (calc is getting rewritten)
<cjwatson> mitya57: correct
<sil2100> cjwatson: I wonder if it's related to the way the login function is called
<Mirv> dbarth: we know, everything has the same problem
 * mitya57 . o O (then it'll hang there until I find some archive admin to demote apt-watch to proposed)
<cjwatson> sil2100: can we just back out to a working version?
<ralsina> trainguards can I please get a silo for line 62?
<sil2100> cjwatson: I'll just try to check something and if it doesn't work, we'll back it out
<cjwatson> mitya57: I've just processed your removal bug
<mitya57> cjwatson: \o/ thanks!
<sil2100> hah, yeah, it seems to be related to the way robru calls the function now
<sil2100> Let me try fixing that
<sil2100> cjwatson: pushing fix in a moment
<cjwatson> ta
 * sil2100 crosses fingers
<sil2100> cjwatson: the cicopy log seems empty - does it mean it's working? ;)
<cjwatson> should do
<cjwatson> it's a bit crude, you just get the last one
<cjwatson> it's not running
<cjwatson> nothing in cu2d/incoming/
<sil2100> Damn, then we'll have to re-publish the old rsyncs... could you copy over there https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packagelist_rsync_landing-005-vivid ?
<cjwatson> should I just wget that?
<sil2100> Yes :)
<cjwatson> done
 * sil2100 again crosses fingers
<cjwatson> 2014-11-27 16:25:02,703 ERROR Rejecting unity-settings-daemon as ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-005 isn't allowed.
<sil2100> ARGH, so how the heck did it work before wiithout the .production file
<sil2100> cjwatson: can you do `touch ~/.production`? CI Train requires this file to use the production silos now...
<sil2100> And since CI Train requires it, copy2distro as well ;/
<cjwatson> in the homedir, seriously?
<sil2100> That's where the code looks for it, I think robru assumed citrain is jenkins-only
<cjwatson> I see ... pretty generic name, but done
<cjwatson> and wgot again
<sil2100> No idea why it defaults to staging and not the other way around...
<cjwatson> safe default
<sil2100> Sorry about that
<cjwatson> sil2100: looks happier now; https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+publishinghistory
<sil2100> cjwatson: seems to work \o/
<cjwatson> any more control files to wget?
<alex_abreu> sil2100, can you retry to publish silo 18?
<sil2100> Yay, thank you for all your help, sadly we'll need to wget more files now :)
<cjwatson> sure, just give me a list
<sil2100> Let me provide that, one moment
<sil2100> cjwatson: need to double-check which ones we're missing
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, seems like we only need to copy-over one more file: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-2-publish/40/artifact/packagelist_rsync_landing-006-vivid
<sil2100> All others seem to be ok now
<Mirv> alex_abreu: not yet, sil is looking at other problems preventing publish
<sil2100> Mirv: fixed \o/
<alex_abreu> Mirv, no worries
<sil2100> alex_abreu: I can now
<cjwatson> sil2100: done
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks again!
<cjwatson> np
<Mirv> sil2100: \o/
<Mirv> hmm, I wonder if that 015 can be salvaged still or not
<Mirv> trying via reconfig still
<sil2100> ogra_: did we have a new vivid image to fix the brokenness?
<ogra_> sil2100, yes, and it failed ...
<ogra_> fix is underway ... waiting for promotion
<ogra_> new vivid image building
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> and so far i neither had session nor app crashes with the new cgmanager (but that indeed means nothing)
<sil2100> ogra_: is jibel also trying out the fix from the silo?
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: ok I pass on 015, probably needs full rebuild?
<ogra_> sil2100, yes, and nuclearbob
<jibel> ogra_, can you tell sil2100 that I am also testing the silo
<Mirv> reconfigured and build-watchonly'd already
<ogra_> sil2100, jibel just asked me to tell you that he is testing the silo
<nuclearbob> ogra_, what am I trying out?
<ogra_> nuclearbob, the *fix*
<ogra_> :D
<ogra_> nuclearbob, cgmanager ...
<nuclearbob> ogra_, I may have missed something, is this is an email somewhere, or am I delegated because I showed up?
<ogra_> nuclearbob, i thought jibel said you are long running tests atm
<ogra_> (and that he asked you to pull the probable fix in)
<nuclearbob> ogra_, ah, yes, okay.
<ogra_> ARGH !
 * ogra_ takes back everything he just said 
<ogra_> so #35 i386 just failed
<ogra_> Fetched 13.3 MB in 6s (1971 kB/s)
<ogra_> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<cjwatson> yeah, that's unlucky, lb should probably be fixed to retry that
<cjwatson> try again :-/
<ogra_> well, seems armhf still builds
<ogra_> i guess i want to let it finish
<ogra_> and trigger an i386 one afterwards
<ogra_> hmm, so i killed that unity8 that ate my CPU
<ogra_> from the terminal app ...
<ogra_> now a unity8-dash pops up in top ... taking its place
<ogra_> this looks like my session restarted without actually restarting
<ogra_> (if that sentence makes any sense)
<ogra_> lifecycle management is definitely confused now
<ogra_> but killing these two stray unity8 and unity8-dash processes got my phone back to behave normal it seems
<ogra_> i wish i knew why they existed at all though
<rsalveti> ogra_: it seems the armhf built fine, i386 is still broken
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, see above
<rsalveti> same hash sum mismatch
<rsalveti> ogra_: should we just try to rebuild it?
<rsalveti> oh, sorry
<rsalveti> thought you were talking about the armhf one
<rsalveti> my bad
<ogra_> np :)
<ogra_> i386 build kicked
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 35 DONE (finished: 20141127 18:10) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/35.changes ===
<ogra_> could someone check if that boots now ?
<robru> cjwatson: sil2100: wait how did copy2distro break? I thought snakefruit had an old copy of cupstream2distro. did somebody pull trunk?
<rsalveti> ogra_: hm, interesting list for the dropped packages
<rsalveti> is that because the package got replaced?
 * ogra_ checks
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> libmirplatform3driver-android was bumped to 4
<ogra_> and -mesa was supposed to be gone before
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> cool then
<ogra_> perfect
<rsalveti> downloading :-)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> and i386 fifnisehd too
<ogra_> *finished
 * davmor2 updates all the things
<greyback> it boots
<davmor2> it boots
<ogra_> yay
<davmor2> and sergiusens nolonger has to buy ogra_ beer all is forgiven
<ogra_> phew, so sergiusens wont go broke ... good thing
<robru> dbarth_: apologies, your packages are in distro now and I've manually merged&cleaned silo 6 for you.
<rsalveti> yeah, wizard is up
<robru> Mirv: hey what about silo 15? I can fix it, just need to know what you tried already
<davmor2> dbarth_, rsalveti: I'm still getting "It looks like you current browser doesn't support HTML5 audio and/or mp3 playback ......"
<Mirv> robru: I tried force republish, then reconfig+buildwatchonly+publishagain
<rsalveti> davmor2: right, that's the issue we discussed a few hours ago
<ogra_> davmor2, sure, because the codecs were dropped
<rsalveti> just need to update the seeds
<robru> Mirv: ok
<robru> Mirv: so you didn't rebuild any package in the ppa then?
<davmor2> rsalveti: youtube not working either I'm assuming that is the same thing too right?
<Mirv> robru: no, I tried to avoid that
<rsalveti> davmor2: yes, anything media related with the browser
<Mirv> so that upstream wouldn't need to retest
<robru> Mirv: great, thanks.
<davmor2> on a plus side it's the only issue so far :)
<robru> Mirv: ok, found the issue. yeah the silo was in an inconsistent state, had to reach in and mangle some stuff by hand. should be publishing now.
<robru> mandel: sorry about the delays, I think it's moving now.
<rsalveti> greyback: yeah, just reproduced your flashing issue with --developer-mode, will check
<ogra_> grrr ... hanging dash ... i hate that
<ogra_> (usually if i go back from the store)
<cjwatson> 00:30 <cjwatson> robru: I wouldn't be totally opposed to auto-pulling this code in ~/cu2d/run.sh if you folks are happy with that
<cjwatson> 00:30 <cjwatson> Might make it easier to tell when problems happened
<cjwatson> 00:32 <robru> cjwatson: I like it. it terrified me to know that ancient code was just sitting around there rotting
<cjwatson> 00:32 <robru> cjwatson: I'll try to write some unit tests for that file one day.
<cjwatson> 00:33 <cjwatson> robru: OK, that's done now too
<cjwatson> 00:33 <robru> cjwatson: speaking of run.sh, you can drop that commented out block, and also drop the --no-filter arg from the active block, because that behavior is now the default
<cjwatson> 00:33 <cjwatson> (Added 'bzr pull -q -d "$BINDIR"')
<cjwatson> 00:34 <robru> cjwatson: sounds good, thanks a bunch
<cjwatson> robru: ^- as I told you two months ago or so :)
<robru> cjwatson: ah ok, yes my memory is not the greatest. it does make sense, I had just completely forgotten
<robru> cjwatson: it probably is better that we discovered that same-day ;-)
<cjwatson> indeed
<robru> cjwatson: sorry for the regression, hacking on untested code is remarkably difficult.
<mandel> robru, awesome, thx
<robru> mandel: I'm not feeling very awesome ;-) but you're welcome.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-28
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 36 building (started: 20141128 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 36 DONE (finished: 20141128 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/36.changes ===
<michi> cihelp: cloud-worker-06 seems to have a problem. It’s been compiling my code for well over and hour now, and is making progress only very, very slowly. Any chance of help with that?
<michi> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scopes-api-devel-vivid-amd64-autolanding/21/consoleFull
<pstolowski> trainguards hello, may i ask to interrupt the build #61 in silo 13 which apparently got stuck, and also remove unity8 packages from that silo's ppa (I removed the MP for it)?
<Mirv> pstolowski: ok
<satoris> We have a problem with thumbnailer. The current package in rtm is a weird frankenpackage that does not seem to have a backing bzr branch and none of us knows where it came from. We need to add one commit to it which would then make it equivalent to current vivid trunk.
<satoris> Can we just request a source copy from vivid and if not how should we create a new branch that tries to mimic what rtm currently has?
<sil2100> satoris: let me try looking into it and trying to identify what's the status
<satoris> sil2100: cool, thanks.
<satoris> sil2100: the commit we need to get into rtm is this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/thumbnailer/trunk/revision/108
<satoris> Commits 110 and 111 are already in rtm.
<satoris> The other are release commits. The common branch point is 107.
<popey> hmm, my phone crashed at 5am...
<ogra_> mine didnt .... since i run silo 3 it has been stable
<ogra_> webapps crash every now and then (3 crashes since yesterday evening) but the device as a whole has been massively more stable
<sil2100> satoris: damn, I think I see what happened...
<popey> no crash files
<ogra_> popey, yeah, likely cgproxy hanging
<popey> is there anything I can look at to indicate what caused it?
<popey> ah
<sil2100> satoris: so we had a freak situation here - it seems someone made a thumbnailer silo for utopic, built it, requested a sync to rtm from it, landed the sync to RTM and DIDN'T land the original utopic silo
<sil2100> satoris: this resulted in RTM getting a new package version, but the original changes didn't get merged into trunk and not released into utopic
<sil2100> satoris: which is why 1.3+14.10.20141020-0ubuntu1 doesn't exist there
<sil2100> satoris: let me think what we can do
<satoris> sil2100: ok, so what do we need to do to get things fixed now? The simplest thing would be to just take the source package of vivid (that has everything we need and nothing extra) and put that in rtm.
<sil2100> satoris: if vivid only has changes that are approved for RTM, then a source copy from vivid is the right solution indeed
<sil2100> satoris: we can arrange a silo with that
<satoris> The only commit in it is the exif one and that has been approved for rtm (or ota at least).
<satoris> thostr_: is that correct?
<michi> cihelp: Any chance of taking cloud-worker-06 off-line? It’s still broken, aborting the build after two hours, at a point where it hasn’t finished compiling yet.
<thostr_> satoris: what was the bug id again
<satoris> thostr_: there does not seem to be one (it was fixed in trunk without a bug).
<popey> ogra_: I'd like to run this cgproxy thing on my phone...
<ogra_> popey, go ahead then :)
<popey> where is it?
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-003
<ogra_> you want cgmanager and the lib
<popey> ta
<sil2100> psivaa: ping! In case you're around IRC - the address_book_app test suite went into an infinite loop and timed out, so we're missing some test suites that were supposed to be ran on this device
<satoris> sil2100: let's hold the thumbnailer copy for the moment. I need to sync with jhodapp first.
<sil2100> satoris: ACK
 * sil2100 needs to jump out to the post office for a minute
<sil2100> brb
<robru> dbarth_: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-009-1-build/53/console started the build for you because I'm testing something.
<robru> dbarth_: oh hrm, you need to fix your debian/changelog...
<robru> dbarth_: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/signon/rtm-fixes/+merge/243137 yeah you're going to need to change vivid to UNRELEASED here, in order for citrain to generate the right version and build that.
<Mirv> robru: didn't you talk about some work/life balance / sleep at night thing ...?
<robru> Mirv: yeah I dunno what happened, I'm super sick and I can't sleep.
<Mirv> :( :(
<robru> Mirv: the good news is, watch_ppa supports all arches now! http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/revision/846#citrain/watch_ppa.py
<robru> Mirv: try a build if you have one...
<robru> Mirv: sorry, "super" is an exaggeration, just some insomnia / indigestion... I'm not dying or anything. but I appreciate your concern.
<dbarth_> robru: hi; thanks for the silo yesterday; i saw in the logs
<robru> dbarth_: you're welcome
<dbarth_> robru: what about the rtm one though;  i need to fix the changelog? i thought the citrain was managing that part
<dbarth_> ah, unreleased, i see
<robru> dbarth_: well, citrain manages it if you do a sync silo, but this is just a standard MP so standard MP rules apply. citrain doesn't consider it as a sync at all.
<Mirv> robru: ok! :) I'm trying the watch_ppa out now.
<robru> Mirv: I tested it in preprod and it has 100% test coverage, so there shouldn't be any surprises there.
<robru> Mirv: oooh, is that right? gles only has 2 arches?
<robru> seems so
<robru> good, watch_ppa is working ;-)
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: this seems somehow suitable right now https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSq8ZBdSxNU
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> heh
<Mirv> robru: yes, seems 100% correct :)
<robru> ^^^ there you have it, new watch_ppa fix correctly identified a regression on ppc64el.
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: ok I'll try sleeping again. I won't make it for the meeting, but after some sleep I'll start my shift late tomorrow.
<sil2100> robru: ACK
<Mirv> ack ack
<sil2100> geh...
<jibel> ogra_, sil2100 I've a good news. I was checking the crash files on my phone for something and found this apport-recoverable crash with the pid of cgmanager
<jibel> ogra_, sil2100 the crash was generated at 10:55 this morning and the phone is still working
<ogra_> yay
<jibel> uptime 23:54
<jibel> hours
<ogra_> heh, you have 20min more than me
<sil2100> \o/
<jibel> too bad the diff is so huge between .30 and .32, we could have landed it
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, i still think we should land it as is
<ogra_> and just give it more testing
<sil2100> ogra_: did anyone talk with stgraber?
<ogra_> (if stgraber doesnt object indeed)
<ogra_> not yet
<ogra_> i pinged him in #ubuntu-touch ... he usually reads the backlog there (once he is around)
<sil2100> jibel, ogra_: I'll be a bit late for the OTA meeting
<jibel> sil2100, how late?
<sil2100> ~10 minutes
<jibel> sil2100, okay, we'll start at 15
<jibel> 15:15
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<sil2100> jibel: how about I give you the list in spreadsheet form \o/
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, any idea why landing 013 notoriously fail on 2 tests on ppc64, apparently they take too long to complete. is this machine overloaded or so?
<pstolowski> Mirv, ^
<sil2100> pstolowski: looking
<sil2100> pstolowski: so, the tests are timing out?
<pstolowski> sil2100, kind of, they do some statistical tests where time is a factor, and it apparently exceeds some threshold. it only started happening a few hours ago when I tried to rebuild the silo; there were no code changes that could impact it
<sil2100> hm, not much we can do here, we use the same builders as the archive - I can rebuild that package in the PPA again and check if it'll be better now
<pstolowski> sil2100, we haven't been touching these tests for months, it's very weird they fail now. but they may do so if machine is under stress i think
<jibel> sil2100, a spreadsheet is fine, I love them :)
<sil2100> pstolowski: ok, build re-ran
<sil2100> (in PPA)
<pstolowski> sil2100, ok, thanks
<sergiusens> sil2100: can I have a silo for line 43?
<sil2100> sergiusens: sure
<sergiusens> ty
<sil2100> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9284663/ <- actually, decided pastebinit might be better ;)
<sil2100> You can copy-paste it to a spreadsheet if you want!
<jibel> sil2100, thx
<pstolowski> sil2100, where can I monitor the progress of that build?
<sil2100> pstolowski: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-013/+build/6603131 <- eeek, it failed again ;/
<pstolowski> oh
<sil2100> But it failed on a different ppc64 machine
<sil2100> hm hm hmmm
<sil2100> Maybe something got uploaded!
<pstolowski> sil2100, it's very weird. it built correctly in the morning. then I pushed a single line change to debian/changelog. and it keeps failing since than
<pstolowski> * then
 * sil2100 checks the archive
<pstolowski> i' upgrading my slightly outdated vivid machine.. if something broke, is should see it locally (hopefully)
<sil2100> It only fails for ppc64el, so hm, you would have to try creating a pbuilder/chroot for that
<sil2100> But not sure that it would fail on virtual hardware
<pstolowski> sil2100, hmm right.. no, i'm not going to go that route
<pstolowski> sil2100, did we enable that arch just recently, or it has always been there?
<sil2100> It's been around for a while
<pstolowski> sil2100, have you found anything in the archive?
<sil2100> pstolowski: I checked, but it's hard to say what could have impacted this - do you know around which hour the builds were still succeeding?
<sil2100> Was it before 13?
<sil2100> pstolowski: nvm, found the info
<pstolowski> sil2100, should be around 11:15 PL time
<sil2100> pstolowski: the build succeeded on the same machine it failed a few times...
<sil2100> pstolowski: ok, so I think it's some transient issue
<sil2100> pstolowski: I see that unity-scopes-api failed to build because of the same tests yesterday as well
<sil2100> pstolowski: but then it was building fine again, and started failing again now
<sil2100> So it seems there has to be something racy in there
<sil2100> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/191337421/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-ppc64el.unity-scopes-api_0.6.9%2B15.04.20141127.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz <- these are logs from a yesterday's build
<pstolowski> sil2100, hmmm, ok, i didn't notice we had failures yesterday since it was failing on some other project in this silo
<sil2100> pstolowski: I guess we need to either find out why the tests are so sensitive there, or simply rebuild until it passes
<pstolowski> sil2100, i'll try both, just emailing my team, in the meantime will put a stapler on build button
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks for help
<pstolowski> sil2100, can we rule out an overloaded build machine?
<sil2100> pstolowski: I don't think that would be the cause... every builder performs only one build at a time, and besides the ppc64el machines seem to be relatively not-overloaded
<pstolowski> sil2100, ack
<sergiusens> sil2100: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-1-build/76/console is taking forever in dependency wait
 * sil2100 quickly googles 'new star wars'
<sergiusens> sil2100: ideas?
<sergiusens> sil2100: seems it gets stuck on a dependency wait for things that never build...
<sergiusens> trainguards?
<sil2100> sergiusens: hey! Sorry, had a meeting and robru is sick so he might start late
<sil2100> Looking
<Ursinha> sergiusens: sorry, I stole sil2100 for a while :)
<sil2100> sergiusens: uuuh, seems like some aftermath of Robert's modifications! I think his new scripts actually wait for all archs in the PPA, and don't check if those were ever published in the target archive
<sil2100> Let me try briefly looking into that
<sil2100> sergiusens: so it seems robru prepared a fix for that but it doesn't seem to be working
<sil2100> sergiusens: ah, indeed... his fix is actually looking at what arches it builds in the silo PPA, not the target archive
<sil2100> robru: anyway, bug LP: #1397407 when you have a moment
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1397407 in CI Train [cu2d] "The train should not wait infinitely for arches that the package wasn't released yet" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1397407
<sergiusens> sil2100: Ursinha ok, I'll leave that there for a while, but these are urgent fixes so I've done a dput dance
<sergiusens> thanks
<sil2100> sergiusens: yeah, in case something like this happens in the future, just abort the build job and give us a sign - we can still publish it
<sil2100> With an ignore flag
 * sil2100 needs to go
<sil2100> o/
<robru> sergiusens: sorry for the delay, I'm not feeling well. I'm testing an experimental fix: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-1-build/79/console
<robru> looks good locally, so far. we'll see how it handles production
<robru> sergiusens: ok you're good to go
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-29
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 37 building (started: 20141129 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 37 DONE (finished: 20141129 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/37.changes ===
<popey> krillin unity locked up again, not updated for the last 2 hours
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-30
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 38 building (started: 20141130 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 38 DONE (finished: 20141130 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/38.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-23
<robru> ugh
<robru> jamesh: I'm here, let me dig into this
<jamesh> robru: if it helps, the previous build in the silo I hadn't added anything to debian/changelog
<jamesh> with this rebuild, I did (I had added some API, so wanted to bump the version number)
<robru> jamesh: I made some train changes recently that probably broke it, just investigating
<jamesh> it looks like it has uploaded the Xenial source package to the silo, but not the Vivid one
<robru> jamesh: yeah the vivid half of dual silos is being a bit weird the last couple days
<robru> jamesh: it also didn't build anything for vivid
<jamesh> robru: thanks for looking into this so quickly
<robru> jamesh: you're welcome!
<robru> jamesh: huh well that's strange, I just retried it with debug logging on and it looks like it's working now (it didn't create the vivid copy before but it did now... let's see if it builds)
<robru> jamesh: huh well it totally worked.
<jamesh> yep.  Looks like each package has successfully finished building on some architectures.
<robru> please ping me if anything explodes, i should be around for a few more hours
<robru> tvoss: you don't need to assign after changing mps anymore
<tvoss> robru, ah, cool
<popey> davmor2, setting that task to qa failed and will leave it for a bit, and then flip it back a bit later
<robru> tvoss: sorry about that, train bug. trying again: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-047-1-build/76/console
<robru> Mirv: sil2100 ^^ hmm it's happening again
<robru> second try seems to work. very strange
<Mirv> hmm
<morphis> sil2100, Mirv, robru: any time to merge https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/522 ?
<robru> morphis: needs a core dev to publish
<morphis> ah, right
<morphis> let me ping one
<morphis> robru: btw. if I get upload rights for a single package to the archive can I then upload to a silo for that package too?
<robru> morphis: eh, no, only ci-train-ppa-service (aka trainguards) and core dev can upload to silos.
<morphis> ok
<robru> morphis: "upload to silos" is unfortunately a feature of launchpad rather than a feature of the train so not much I can do about that
<morphis> robru: before I file a bug about that, basically I had a active discussion with cyphermox about this on friday
<morphis> the outcome was: is it possible that we do MP based landings with citrain/silos which doesn't touch the changelog but take it as it is in the MP?
<robru> morphis: if you write your own debian/changelog the train will not touch it
<morphis> robru: ah, so that already works, interesting
<morphis> robru: it will also not modify the version number?
<robru> morphis: or at least that was once the case, it's possible that regressed, I don't think that bit of code is well tested.
<robru> morphis: no it will always mangle the version number even if you write your own changelog entry.
<robru> morphis: there's a different way to stop it mangling the version number
<morphis> which one?
<sil2100> There was a flag in debian/control in the past that made the train not mangle the version
<sil2100> robru: is it still supported?
<robru> morphis: in debian/control you have to do 'X-Auto-Uploader: no-rewrite-version'
<robru> morphis: but I don't really recommend using that, it's more hassle than it's worth. if you let the train generate the number you can rebuild more easily. using that means you have to push a new commit for every rebuild you want to do
<sil2100> Ok, so it's still supported, yey
<morphis> robru: the background for this is that I really would like to do MP based landings for bluez
<morphis> but cyphermox (and other core devs) don't want the mangled version numbers in the archvie
<morphis> which makes sense
<robru> morphis: MPs typically only work for projects that we are the upstream for.
<morphis> as bluez isn't our upstream
<morphis> robru: I know, but what if we take the idea a bit further as this is really something which improves our quality and makes reviewing a lot easier
<robru> morphis: "a bit further"? what else do you need? train does support not mangling the version
<morphis> robru: yes, I just meant taking it a bit further than only using it to land canonical upstream through MPs
<robru> morphis: to do an MP based merge you need to have the packaging inlined in the branch
<robru> morphis: could be a bit tricky as currently some security-sensitive code makes the assumption that MPs=canonical so that would need to be tweaked if we started doing MPs for third party stuff
<morphis> robru: generally landing through MPs for bluez works fine
<robru> morphis: also train is really sensitive to the packaging being just so, easy when we're upstream, harder for rando packages
<morphis> we did the last landing this way
<morphis> robru: I wouldn't recommend this for all packages or the general way of doing landings
<robru> morphis: right well I'm open to it, feel free to file a bug if you have specific problems
<morphis> in my particular case I want a quality process which enables us to do dual-landings for bluez where all sides (desktop, touch, ..) can comment/review the landing and say yes or no
<morphis> robru: let me try the field in debian/control
<robru> morphis: yeah MPs are obviously way more transparent than manual source uploads.
<morphis> robru: exactly
<robru> alright, nearing 3AM, night folks ;-)
<tvoss> robru, sil2100 mind having a look here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/227352402/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-ppc64el.trust-store_2.0.0%2B16.04.20151123.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tvoss> ?
<sil2100> tvoss: looking
<sil2100> tvoss: hmm... looks like some issue with mesa-common-dev in ppc64el
<tvoss> sil2100, yup
<sil2100> dpkg-deb (subprocess): decompressing archive member: lzma error: compressed data is corrupt
<sil2100> WTH
<sil2100> Let me check if it's corrupt here as well
<sil2100> tvoss: archive looks fine here, let's try re-building, maybe it was just some random corruption on the machine
<sil2100> tvoss: where was that build from?
<tvoss> sil2100, silo 21
<tvoss> sil2100, kicked rebuild
<sil2100> I see it built successfully, as I see no failure now
<morphis> robru: seems like that worked perfectly: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-054-1-build/37/console
<sil2100> jhodapp: hey! I just checked the seeds and from what I see no seed changes will be needed for the new media-hub
<sil2100> jhodapp: the seeds only depend on the media-hub package which pulls in the other deps, so it should simply pull in the new 4 libaries by default after publishing since the deps have been modified
<boiko> rvr: hi, need any help with silo 25 testing? or is it under control?
<rvr> boiko: Currently under control. If I have any doubt, I'll ping you, thanks :)
<boiko> rvr: cool, thanks :)
<popey> jibel, my music-app card is still in trello under 'failed' - can it be moved pls?
<popey> I worry nobody will look at it again
<popey> oooh! it's in both!
<popey> jibel, /ignore popey
 * sil2100 lunch
<Mirv> :)
<morphis> robru: ping
<jhodapp> sil2100, awesome thanks for looking into that
<rvr> boiko: ping
<boiko> rvr: pong
<rvr> boiko: I have a Bluetooth speaker paired. When I do a call to the device, the ring tone is played on the phone and not on the speaker.
<boiko> salem_: ^
<boiko> salem_: can't remember if that's expected or not
<salem_> rvr, I believe that's expected
<rvr> salem_: "Ringing should go by default only to wired headset if connected"
<boiko> rvr: I think we only play in both outputs when using wired headsets
<boiko> rvr: yes, wired, not bluetooth
<rvr> Ah, wired
<boiko> rvr: :)
<rvr> The call then uses the speaker
<boiko> rvr: for wired headset it should ring on both the headphone and the speaker
<rvr> and when I do a call using the device, the speaker is also used
<rvr> The only thing that doesn't use the speaker is the ring tone when receiving a call
<boiko> rvr: you mean in the bluetooth case?
<rvr> boiko: Right
<rvr> I don't have a wired headset
<boiko> rvr: I think some regular wired headphones should work too (or they used to the last time I tried)
<xavigarcia_lunch> jibel: ping
<xavigarcia> davmor2: hey there! Just to double check you received my previous message (sometimes my IRC does weird things)
<davmor2> xavigarcia: possibly not
<davmor2> xavigarcia: I saw your message on the trello card though
<xavigarcia> davmor2: oh, ok... it was just about that
<jibel> xavigarcia, pong
<xavigarcia> jibel: hey! I've updated the indicator sound silo, to avoid those ugly notifications on phone calls
<davmor2> xavigarcia: I'll get back to you when I have some time
<xavigarcia> davmor2: ok... thanks!
<boiko> rvr: just flashed a krillin with silo 25 here and confirmed that with a wired headset it plays the ringtone on both the speaker and the headphones
<rvr> boiko: Great, thanks
<rvr> boiko: But it doesn't happen with my Bluetooth speaker
<rvr> boiko: With OTA8, something is played on the speaker
<boiko> salem_: do you have a bluetooth speaker to try it there?
<boiko> rvr: we didn't change any of that in the code, so, if it is broken now, it might be because of some other landing, maybe the recent bluez changes?
<boiko> rvr: can you just clarify what behavior you are expecting (and that you had in OTA8 on your device)?
<rvr> boiko: According to davmor2, it should make a sound on both devices
<rvr> He tested bluez5
<boiko> rvr:/me checks the code, but I don't think that was implemented in our side.... let me see
<boiko> salem_: ^
<salem_> rvr, your bluetooth speaker has no hfp support probably
<sil2100> kenvandine, cyphermox: hey guys!
<cyphermox> sil2100: hey
<sil2100> kenvandine, cyphermox: or actually, let me move this to #ubuntu-devel
<salem_> rvr, I suppose you only hear the ringtone if your bluetooth device has hfp
<rvr> I checked OTA8, and some kind of wait sound is played in the speaker
<salem_> rvr, then it must be something related to the bluez change. morphis can probably comment on that.
<rvr> salem_: I see
<salem_> rvr, if that's the case, you can try with an older image, and if it works, we have to file a bug against bluez I think
<boiko> rvr: in any casem the behavior you see with silo 25 should be the same as the one you see using latest packages from vivid overlay
<salem_> rvr, yep, we haven't changed the ringtone behavior in any of the MR's in that silo.
<davmor2> rvr, boiko: morphis can confirm but in my testing the phone always rang and then the headset made whatever tone it defaults to, Some ring like a phone others just beep
<morphis> rvr, salem_, boiko: lets clarify one thing first:
<morphis> if we're connected on the HFP profile we just send the indication and whatever ringtone the handsfree-device has is played, we don't stream any ringtone audio to the BT device
<morphis> if we're to A2DP only device audio is forwarded to the BT device
<morphis> which includes also the ringtone
<salem_> morphis, thanks for the clarification.
<morphis> salem_: so what are you seeing on your side?
<salem_> morphis, I haven't tested yet. but rvr reported he is not hearing the ringtone in the bluetooth speaker, which according to your explanation it should be played.
<morphis> salem_: make sure the speaker supports only A2DP
<morphis> if it supports both HFP and A2DP you will only hear whatever the speaker wants to play on an incoming call
<salem_> morphis, yes, from what I understood his device is A2DP only, and nothing is being played.
<morphis> rvr: can you follow the steps under "Generating log files with debugging information" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingBluetooth and share /var/log/syslog after a reboot and reproducing this?
<rvr> morphis: Ok
<morphis> rvr: thanks!
<rvr> morphis: There is no /etc/init/bluetooth.override
<rvr> NOTE: If /etc/init/bluetooth.override doesn't exist use the following command instead
<davmor2> rvr: so use the other command ;)
<morphis> rvr: :)
<rvr> I read that later, sorry :)
<morphis> rvr, davmor2: once ota9 is released the .override line will go away :)
<bfiller> sil2100: can you force merge silo 24 please (camera-app) - stuck in xenial proposed
<rvr> morphis: <morphis> rvr: :)
<rvr> Ups
<rvr> morphis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13477057/
<sil2100> bfiller: on it, let me look at teh reason quickly
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> bfiller: hmmm
<sil2100> bfiller: give me a few mins, the excuses page didn't get updated yet so I don't see why it's stuck
<bfiller> sil2100: sure, thanks
<seb128> bfiller, why do you think it's stucked?
<sil2100> But I see the package's been there for just 20 minutes
<seb128> bfiller, it has been uploaded 15 minutes ago
<sil2100> So maybe it's just migrating
<bfiller> seb128, sil2100: yeah maybe, but figured it was stuck or blocked as it migrated immediately into vivid+overlay
<bfiller> I'm just impatient I guess
<bfiller> as I want to release a click bult from trunk
<sil2100> It should be quick I suppose, I see it's a valid candidate and output doesn't say anything bad as well
<sil2100> Should migrate with the next tick possibly
<seb128> bfiller, the mps got merged so I guess it migrated
<seb128> just got emails about one of my fix changing to merged
<alex-abreu> trainguards having issues w/ silo 45 https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-045-1-build/107/console
<rvr> morphis: boiko: I created a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1519007
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1519007 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Ringtone not played on the speaker" [Undecided,New]
<boiko> rvr: thanks
<seb128> rvr, morphis, boiko, is that a variant from https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/telepathy-ofono/play_ringtone_speakers/+merge/276312 ? the bug linked to that mp is still open
<Saviq> robru, hey ho, did anything change in the train recently that could cause https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-1-build/219/console when using your -gles packaging approach? why would the qtmir tarball be missing?
<boiko> seb128: nops, that's for wired headset, that's fixed already
<seb128> k
<morphis> rvr: thanks
<Saviq> trainguards, I can't build https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/690, it forces the -gles packages for qtmir and qtubuntu, but something must've changed and robru's trick for building those out of the same source doesn't work, qtmir tarball is not found when -gles is building :/
<popey> congratulations sil2100
<sil2100> popey: thanks! :)
<sil2100> Saviq: hmm
<popey> sil2100, I am told that the rc proposed bq aquaris image is putting the old terminal (grey, with header) and old file manager (wrong icon) in the image, mhall119 just told me his recent flash did this
<popey> sil2100, is there some thing you need to poke to make it pull the right ones in
<davmor2> popey: what channel
<sil2100> popey: yeah, so that's still untouched - the good news is that I have already created the job that would create the proper tarball, but didn't have the time to hook that up yet
<sil2100> popey: (that's only for mako bq-aquaris.en)
<popey> davmor2, not sure, getting this from mhall119
<popey> ok, thanks sil2100
<sil2100> davmor2: it's ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<davmor2> mhall119: I assume is using the bq one for location then pretty sure that is the one he was using
<sil2100> It's the old unmaintained channel that I wish to put life into and then migrate to a proper name
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap just going for clarification
<alex-abreu> robru, ping
<mhall119> davmor2: yes, I used the rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en channel for mako images
<mhall119> other core apps might be old in that image too, but terminal and file manager were the ones I noticed
<davmor2> mhall119: all of them are old :)
<mhall119> davmor2: I can relate :)
<davmor2> mhall119: meh you're not old, you have to get to my age to be old
<mhall119> davmor2: I'm working on it
<rvr> boiko: Approving silo 25
<robru> morphis: except for the part where it created a second changelog entry with the same version repeated: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-054-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/bluez_vivid_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/
<robru> Saviq: crap, yes
<robru> Saviq: you around? just emailed you with a fix
<morphis> robru: yes, is that something we can fix?
<robru> morphis: hmmm
<robru> morphis: try rebuilding with changelog "bluez (5.36-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium"
<robru> morphis: I think when you say "vivid" in there the train thinks that's just an old entry and it tries to make a new one
<morphis> robru: without bumping 0ubuntu1?
<robru> morphis: well no you'll need to bump it now otherwise the ppa won't accept the upload
<morphis> ok, as I thought
<Saviq> robru, here
<Saviq> robru, applying
<Saviq> robru, just looking at that, is SILONAME an env var exported by the train? are there others we could rely on in debian/rules clean if we wanted to do some things there?
<robru> Saviq: yes, the train sets that. there are a few others. if you run the build job with $DEBUG = true you'll see a nearly-full list
<Saviq> robru, ok, /me will look into the .pot update in debian/rules clean
<robru> Saviq: other than what you see with $DEBUG, train will also add $DIST='xenial' (or whatever series) just before the build.
<bfiller_> popey: when get a chance there is a new camera-app in store ready for review
<boiko> robru: hi, so there were some launchpad translations update on dialer and messaging on trunk, but QA has validated the silo already
<boiko> robru: is it just a matter of rebuilding them and publishing?
<popey> bfiller_, done
<robru> boiko: I fixed the train so that it doesn't invalidate the silo over just translation updates, so you should be good to publish
<boiko> robru: great! thanks!
<robru> boiko: oh wait, just looking at this log, seems a bug. the publish job is blocking but the status says 'successfully built'
<salem_> robru, I just published
<salem_> robru, ah ok, it failed again
<boiko> salem_: robru: yeah. same error
<robru> boiko: salem_ sorry about that guys, will push a fix
<boiko> robru: that's ok, just let us know when it is fixed
<robru> fix is in trunk, will roll that out asap
<dbarth_> hey robru, we've got a merge request for a new package; see https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/695
<robru> dbarth_: seems mostly reasonable but it looks like somebody copied an old example. standards version should be (i think) 3.9.6 and the vcs-bzr field can just be "lp:signon-plugin-sasl"
<robru> boiko: ok try now
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: you're welcome!
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Train Jenkins will be going offline for maintenance at UTC 22:30
<bfiller> fginther: trying to build gallery in jenkins and having some problems: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click/304/
<bfiller> fginther: any ideas what's going on?
<fginther> bfiller, looking
<fginther> bfiller, I don't see a problem. It claim "Successfully built package in './com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.1250_armhf.click'." and I see the artifact was saved. What am I missing?
<bfiller> fginther: seeing "Publishing status: Error during build publishing " with a stack trace, thought that was a problem
<fginther> bfiller, ah. those messages are related to the sending of the results and artifacts to the external jenkins. We're investigating but it all appears to be working. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/gallery-app-click/304/ exists as expected
<bfiller> fginther: ok cool, thakns
<fginther> bfiller, sorry about that. For now it appears to be an annoyance, but not a real problem
<bfiller> fginther: no worries
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-24
<morphis> robru: ping
<robru> morphis: hola
<morphis> robru: using 5.36.1 would be against what the core devs want
<morphis> as that is touch the upstream version
<morphis> so when I do that I can't use that silo anymore
<robru> morphis: when you changed it to 0ubuntu2, did you change anything else outside debian? As changes outside debian/ modify the orig.tar, and having different orig.tars is not allowed with different -0ubuntuX versions
<morphis> no, I didn't
<morphis> robru: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~morphis/bluez/vivid-5.36-upgrade/revision/10 is the only thing I did
<robru> morphis: oh, weird, I would have expected that to work as long as the orig.tar stayed the same there.
<morphis> from https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/bluez/vivid-5.36-upgrade/+merge/278302 rev 9 is what I uploaded first and 10 is the second
<robru> morphis: ok well I guess that PPA is burned, you should abandon the request then reassign the same request (silos are assigned at random so you should get a different one), then try rebuilding
<morphis> robru: however updating the MP would work then still, right?
<robru> morphis: yeah if you get a new PPA you get to start over with a new orig.tar so it should work. also change it back to 0ubuntu1
<morphis> even if I updated the MP then to have 0ubuntu2 after I did some additional changes?
<robru> morphis: huh? if you start over in a new PPA you should use 0ubuntu1. Don't make too many mistakes though or you'll run out of PPAs
<robru> morphis: currently 10 available silos, so you get 10 tries to build a working package I guess.
<morphis> robru: hm, so basically everytime I change the MP I have to use a new silo, right?
<robru> morphis: that's what it sounds like. I don't understand why the PPA didn't accept the upload though, it should have if the orig.tar was the same
<robru> morphis: maybe poke a launchpad-y person about the upload failure
<morphis> robru: let me do that
<Mirv> morphis: it's useful to use the ~ character in version number for test builds (~ == lower than without), for example I always have 1.0-0ubuntu1~test1 etc
<Mirv> if the build is not massively big one, it's pretty cheap then to do the final build when everything's confirmed
<Mirv> but it does not matter that much, mainly if it takes tens of tries to get it correct it'd be a bit funny to ship ubuntu23 or something :)
<mardy> robru: hi! Still there?
<morphis> Mirv: yeah that would be thing to do but lets say I hand this over to QA and then QA finds a bug which I fix then I have to get a new silo etc. to get a new package version and using ~test1 isn't an option for that
<robru> mardy: yeah
<Mirv> morphis: sure
<mardy> robru: I saw your comment about https://code.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/signon-plugin-sasl/packaging/+merge/274568
<morphis> Mirv, robru: asked over in #launchpad about this
<mardy> robru: so, this is a completely new package, it's not in the archives
<robru> mardy: yes
<mardy> robru: is the ci-train the correct way of landing it, or should we land it in some other way?
<robru> mardy: you can use the train but there are some rough edges.
<mardy> robru: like MIR
<robru> mardy: MIR is not a way of getting a package in the archive, it's a way of getting a universe package into main. totally different thing. you might also need that later
<mardy> robru: ah, ok, two different steps then
<robru> mardy: if your plan is to ship this on desktops/servers then you'll want MIR for sure, if the plan is for touch then it's less important (ideally touch stuff would be MIR'd but much of it hasn't been)
<robru> mardy: but yeah use the train first
<robru> mardy: but the thing is the train cannot handle this package because *trunk* doesn't have a debian/changelog
<mardy> robru: ok, so if I merge the changes into trunk and then prepare an empty MP, the package should end up in the universe? or will there be some other step to be done?
<mardy> (I mean, after the CI train lands it)
<robru> mardy: yes, if you go through the train the very first upload will be in universe by default
<mardy> robru: excellent, thanks; we'll do it thiw way then
<robru> mardy: well, that's not a train detail, first upload of anything is universe by default
<robru> mardy: you're welcome
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<robru> Sure is quiet
<jamesh> sil2100: you were trying to ping me late last night about mediascanner2?
<jamesh> sil2100: currently mediascanner2 trunk is configured for dual landings, so it won't be possible to do a vivid only landing.
<sil2100> jamesh: hey! Yes, we would like to release it without a merge, just a no change rebuild by bumping the ubuntu version
<sil2100> jamesh: you would then just overwrite that change with your next landing
<sil2100> jamesh: would that be ok?
<jamesh> sil2100: would it be possible to do tvoss's landing in two silos though?  First build the vivid only bits in one silo, copy packages to a second where you do a vivid+xenial build?
<sil2100> pstolowski: hey! Does the licensecheck breakage have a bug?
<sil2100> pstolowski: the one from xenial
<pstolowski> sil2100, probably not.. michi? ^
<michi> No bug that I know of. What’s the problem?
<michi> All I did was to turn off the licensecheck unity test when running on xenial.
<tvoss> sil2100, o/
<robru> oh goodie
<sil2100> michi: but the change mentioned that it had to be disabled because of some issues with licensecheck
<sil2100> michi: what are those issues?
<sil2100> tvoss: o/
<michi> sil2100, tvoss: I’m in two conversations simultaneiously...
<tvoss> sil2100, did you see my question for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/635
<michi> licensecheck behaves differently on xenial.
<michi> It outputs a whole lot of crap it didn’t use to produce.
<michi> And it fails on files it used to succeed on.
<michi> So, rather than fixing an SEP, I decided to turn off the unit test for the license preamble on xenial.
<michi> I don’t see how that could break anything though.
<sil2100> michi: I agree that turning it off right now is a good workaround, but would be nice if you could fill in a bug against licensecheck to mention that such issues exist
<michi> Yes, that’s still on my todo list.
<michi> I haven’t forgotten, just haven’t managed to find the time yet.
<sil2100> This way, when disabling licensecheck in another project, we can give a bug number in the comments that would make life easier for others to see if the licensecheck issues are fixed already or not
<michi> So, did I break something by doing that?
<sil2100> No, but I would like to have a bug number before I publish pstolowski's unity-api silo ;)
<michi> Ah, I see :)
<michi> It’s sort of late here. Can I file a bug tomorrow?
<sil2100> Since it's good practice to have each disablement documented with a bug
<michi> Yes, agree.
<michi> It’s just that, sometimes, it feel like pushing lots of **it uphill.
<michi> Someone gratuitously makes a bunch of changes that break our tests.
<michi> Serves us right for having tests in the first place :-(
<sil2100> michi: sounds ok, I might fill in a 'dummy' bug for licensecheck to not block pstolowski - I would then send you the bug link for you to fill in all the nice details
<sil2100> hah
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> If that's fine with you
<michi> OK, that sound good, thank you!
<michi> I should get the bug notification email.
<michi> Just in case, please add me explicitly to the subscription for the bug.
<michi> I’ve had problems recently with notifications from launchpad.
<michi> New bugs appear without any email ever arriving...
<pstolowski> sil2100, yes, you're absolutely right!
<robru> well, this is excelletn
<michi> robru: What’s excellent?
<robru> sil2100: I started migrating some silos to the new file format, but I'm getting permission denied errors when trying to copy. don't worry I'm working on it
<robru> michi ^
<mardy> trainguards: I cannot understand what is wrong here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-060-1-build/34/console
<sil2100> mardy: hey!
<sil2100> mardy: it looks like your debian/source/format file has 3.0 (native), while for the train packages (and train versioning) this should be quilt
<sil2100> So, either change it to 3.0 (quilt) or 1.0 simply
<sil2100> mardy: ...or even remove the source/format file completely
<robru> mardy: your version number is goofed up somewhere
<robru> mardy yeah I recommend removing source/format as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging
<robru> oh god
<sil2100> tvoss: hey! What question? I think I might have missed it...
<tvoss> sil2100, I updated MPs for that request, but obsolete source packages still show up
<sil2100> tvoss: let me take a look now
<sil2100> tvoss: ah, yeah, in this case a trainguard needs to remove the old binaries - let me do that now
<sil2100> tvoss: with next rebuild it should be good again
<sil2100> pstolowski: hey! Could you modify your https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-api/license-check/+merge/277544 MP and include the bug number LP: #1519292 in the comment of the temporary hack?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1519292 in devscripts (Ubuntu) "licensecheck on xenial fails on files it used to succeed on" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519292
<sil2100> pstolowski: thanks :)
<pstolowski> sil2100, sure, doing
<pstolowski> sil2100, pushed, shall i kick the build?
<jibel> trainguards: silo 57 shows this error: Uncaught exception: FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/jenkins/silos/ubuntu/landing-057/xenial/content-hub/content-hub'
<jibel> what is it?
<jibel> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/675
<sil2100> jibel: there's a transition ongoing in the train
<jibel> sil2100, which means?
<Mirv> jibel: paths are changing, but all should be fixable
<Mirv> well, it does not seem to fix by itself
<Mirv> I think I'll rather publish manually
<sil2100> Mirv: robru is working on getting things fixed
<robru> guys I am so sorry for botching this transition so badly
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah I'm sure he knows about the issues so meanwhile copy-package is friend among else
<robru> I thought I had the migration script tested quite well
<Mirv> robru: we manage :)
<morphis> rvr: ping
<robru> ok apologies again everybody
<robru> I triggered a few rebuilds to fix the worst ones I botched. but most I was able to save
<robru> Mirv unfortunately i rebuilt silo 57 so you'll need to republish after it builds
<tvoss> sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/635 is good to go from my pov
<sil2100> tvoss: will be publishing in a minute
<sil2100> Thanks
<tvoss> sil2100, thank you
<tvoss> greyback_, we can land to vivid and xenial again for platform api
<greyback_> tvoss: sweet
<dbarth_> quick heads up for QA: silo 60 has a proper test plan now; also silo 58 MP's are approved now, ie should be unblocked in Trello
<sil2100> tvoss: eh, ok, had to rebuild platform-api in the silo again to make the train happy, no worries will publish instantly once it finishes
<jibel> dbarth_, 58 unblocked and you can mark 60 ready for qa if it is
<Mirv> robru: oh no :( I wonder if QA will want to retest then.
<Mirv> jibel: 057 was rebuilt, do you want to retest it?
<Mirv> content-hub/ubuntu-system-settings
<Mirv> robru: on the other hand, nice to use the train for publishing it
<jibel> Mirv, rebuilt with same MPs?
<robru> Mirv jibel: it would only need the quickest of smoketests
<robru> jibel, yes
<jibel> robru, Mirv , k, I'll make sure it is still working
<jibel> moving back to ready for qa
<sil2100> brb
<Mirv> jibel: thanks
<jibel> Mirv, silo 57 has been published already?
<Mirv> jibel: once, yes, manually, but robru rebuilt it after that
<Mirv> jibel: so the merges wouldn't merge correct things anymore
<boiko> Mirv: I am trying to install messaging-app-autopilot on the device, but it says some of the dependencies can't be installed, did something change wrt apt-get on the device?
<boiko> Mirv: for instance, there was a new address-book-app version available in the overlay ppa, but apt-get dist-upgrade won't pick it for upgrading
<Mirv> boiko: no, there shouldn't be a problem installing messaging-app-autopilot. but if you're testing a silo you need to pin it higher than overlay
<Mirv> boiko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LandingTeam/SiloTestingGuidelines#Install_silos_with_overlay_PPA_enabled
<boiko> Mirv: right, but citrain device-upgrade does that already, right?
<Mirv> boiko: yes, it should do that, you can check by looking at the contents of /etc/apt/preferences.d
<boiko> Mirv: any idea why apt-get dist-upgrade is not picking up newer versions of some packages?
<jibel> Mirv, 57 is definitely fine
<Mirv> jibel: thanks!
<Mirv> I'll wait for the delayed arm64 builds to finish, then it's again ready
<Mirv> boiko: not really, but better double-check the contents of those pinning files and see that the silo pin number is higher than the overlay's
<jibel> boiko, apt-cache policy <package> can give you a clue about the pin priority and why some versions are preferred
<tvoss> sil2100, thx
<boiko> jibel: right, I was using silo 52 (which only contains messaging-app), and it was not picking up a newer address-book-app (needed for the autopilot package), but now I am doing the opposite: installing first all autopilot packages, then running device-upgrade
<abeato> sil2100, hey, have you noticed that /etc/apt/sources.list.d/extra-ppas.list does not include a "deb-src" line?
<abeato> sil2100, that creates confusion when doing build-deps for packages in the overlay
<abeato> jhodapp, ^^
<jhodapp> sil2100, indeed, we reached an instance with media-hub where we added a build-dep, but each time you do an apt-get build-dep media-hub, this latest dep doesn't get installed because of what abeato mentioned
<Mirv> tvoss: silo 21 has also code changes compared to vivid overlay: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-1-build/267/artifact/platform-api_vivid_content.diff
<Mirv> a couple of ? true : false + a couple of const additions
<dobey> trainguards: hi, can someone hit retry on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-015/+build/8337847 please?
<Mirv> dobey: done
<dobey> Mirv: thanks
<tvoss> Mirv, I'm confused :)
<dobey> Mirv: still here?
<rvr> renatu: Mirv: Approving silo 39
<renatu> rvr, nice, thanks
<Saviq> robru, uh oh? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/690
<Saviq> or maybe that error is just misleading...
<camako_> fginther, any plans to convert 'wily' jobs for mir to 'xenial' in CI?
<fginther> camako_, There was no mass conversion of projects from wily to xenial for this cycle as it no longer makes sense for many projects. If you have projects that you would like to be updated to xenial, please just send cihelp a notification or email as you've done.
<fginther> camako_, is this for lp:mir only?
<fginther> camako_, I need to step out, but will follow up if necessary when I return
<camako_> fginther, Thanks. I saw your email and made a request to the list. Yes this is for lp:mir.
<dobey> trainguards: hi, can we land silo 15 without waiting for a successful ppc64el build? it's phone only for now, and golang is still not nice on that arch
<robru> dobey: fine by me but i can't publish, you'll need a core dev to copy the packages manually. Maybe sil2100
<robru> dobey, actually that'll just get stuck in proposed, you'll need a release team member to help you
<dobey> robru: i guess we can get Mirv to do it in the morning, since he's the qt person? or it'll still need a release team member for some reason?
<dobey> i guess it'll just need someone to ack the NEWs?
<jibel> and with these the queue is almost empty
<jibel> thanks alesage rvr
<robru> dobey, is this package never released before? If so is fine, if not you need release team to ack the arch regression
<alesage> jibel but of course
<dobey> robru: the qtpurchasing was only released in the stable-phone-ovleray ppa for vivid so far, not in the ubuntu archive
<robru> dobey, silo 15 appears to be targeted at xenial, vivid has nothing to do with that
<robru> dobey, indeed pay-service has been released in xenial and has packages built for ppc64el so this represents a regression and will need release team to ack, it's out of my hands
<dobey> ok
<robru> dobey, at purchasing is fine to publish though
<dobey> right, i was just saying that qtpurchasing is new here, and onl exists in the overlay ppa for vivid. i wasn't saying this is meant to go into vivid
<robru> dobey but your silo targets xenial?
<dobey> robru: yes, this is to get the changes into xenial that we've already landed in vivid overlay
<robru> Right
<dobey> kenvandine: hey, ^^ can you do what is necessary to get silo 15 published to xenial? and i guess we can ping slangasek maybe to ack the 'regression' of ppc64el not building for pay-service there?
<kenvandine> dobey, sure, but if you are getting an ack from slangasek might be best just to have him publish it
 * kenvandine doesn't want to get hunted down over that next week :)
<dobey> true i guess
<dobey> slangasek: can you do that please? :)
<robru> Saviq, the "not in ppa" error? that means there was a local build that failed to upload, silo is in a bad state and needs rebuild
<Saviq> robru, no, it was a File not found exception, with two qtmir-gles bits in its path
<Saviq> robru, I've seen it again when there were conflicts, it was complaining about a file not found .../qtmir-gles/qtmir-gles
<robru> Saviq, I just pushed a fix for that in one spot, can you link me to the error? I didn't see it
<Saviq> robru, it's gone by now, it got cleared when another build job ran
<robru> Saviq, yeah but which silo? i can dig up the log and confirm my fix in another silo also fixes this
<Saviq> robru, silo 5
<Saviq> req 690
<Saviq> robru, at least the build job logs don't show that err
<robru> Saviq, oh yeah, that's the same one I fixed. fix should hit production in 20
<Saviq> ack
<robru> Saviq in this case it came from the status updater job, if you click 'show audit log' you can scroll through and see the error and get a link to the log
<Saviq> robru, the build job finishes now as soon as the packages are uploaded, right? so it doesn't wait for the builds?
<robru> Saviq, correct, the build job recently changed to not watch the PPA, diff immediately after uploads are successful. there's now a new job that watches the PPA and updates the status, it runs automatically every 10 minutes, forever (so basically now train is *always* watching
<Saviq> ack
<robru> Saviq, this change helps catch things like new commits on MPs or new uploads in the archive, etc. so problems are discovered sooner rather than being surprises at publish time.
<Saviq> that's nice also because now I don't need to cancel jobs in case I need to run the build jobs in quick succession (for different packages, when waiting for some changes)
<Saviq> robru, ack, perfect
<robru> Saviq, oh cool, I hadn't even thought of that benefit, nice ;-)
<robru> Saviq, only problem is that now the status job pings all status changes every 10 minutes, so if your build takes a long time you'll get pinged about it every 10 minutes. I should fix that to only ping if there's a failure or something
<Saviq> robru, I don't get pings from queuebot for some reason anyway (I mean I don't get highlights), so meh ;)
<Saviq> gtg
<dobey> what's the best way to get QA to test a click package these days, since bileto doesn't have a way to make such things be "landed" when they're done?
<salem_> rvr, hey, when you have some time, could you check if the following MR fixes the ringtone issue with your bluetooth speaker? https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/telepathy-ofono/fix-1519007/+merge/278451
<salem_> rvr, you just need to install the package that jenkins built and reboot.
<robru> dobey, i believe QA likes to find them in bileto. marking non-silo things as 'landed' is on my todo list
<dobey> ok
<slangasek> dobey: unless this regression in pay-service is a deliberate disabling of the package on this architecture, I would not sign off on this.  If it is a deliberate disabling, then someone needs to start at the top of the stack and disable packages for ppc64el first, otherwise you're just creating an uninstallable/unbuildable pile on ppc64el
<slangasek> dobey: and has this ppc64el build failure been reported as a bug against binutils?
<slangasek> dobey: actually, I guess this may be a golang issue rather than a binutils one;
<slangasek> dobey: so mwhudson (and a bug against golang) would be a good idea here
<dobey> slangasek: yeah, i pinged mwhdson about it. it's a bug already reported/fixed upstream apparently. he's saying we should use gccgo on ppc64el, or not build at all there.
<dobey> slangasek: i'd more likely say that previous builds on ppc64el of pay-service were not intentional. :)
<slangasek> dobey: unity8 and unity-scope-click both build-depend on libpay2-dev; you don't get to say that's "unintentional" without taking responsibility for unwinding it
<slangasek> dobey: it looks like the go code is only in pay-service; does it make sense to build libpay2 on architectures that don't have pay-service? or should the reverse-dependencies have their libpay2-dev build-dep architecture-qualified?
<dobey> no, libpay2 is just a client lib to talk to pay-service
<slangasek> and pay-service is always a local service?
<dobey> yes, pay-service is a dbus service which talks to the remote servers
<dobey> hmm, i'll make a quick branch to build with gccgo on ppc64el then
<dobey> since that's what mwhudson is saying to do
<slangasek> dobey: ok. lxd should be a good example of this.  I think it's equally valid to drop the build-dep on ppc64el fwiw, but of course that means you get to make a unity8 landing your problem
<cyphermox> ^ wow, it now detects the state from the PPA build records? :)
<robru> cyphermox: Big Train is always watching ;-)
<cyphermox> that's pretty cool, less clickety-clicking.
<robru> cyphermox, you still need to run the build job to generate the diff, but at least only once at the end instead of every upload
<cyphermox> right
<slangasek> dobey: fwiw a quick test with substituting gccgo in for golang got me a successful pay-service package build on ppc64el/xenial
<dobey> slangasek: yeah, it's already built in the silo
<dobey> someone needs to hit retry on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-015/+build/8271662 now
<slangasek> dobey: ok.  and btw, lintian points out a few problems with this package...
<slangasek> E: pay-service: depends-on-essential-package-without-using-version depends: sysvinit-utils
<slangasek> E: pay-service: depends-on-essential-package-without-using-version recommends: perl-base
<slangasek> dobey: done
<dobey> depending on essential packages without a version requirement is an error?
<dobey> oh right, have to way for stuff to get fully published before rebuilding
<slangasek> dobey: yes, it is; because the essential functionality is guaranteed to be present, but the package names may change, so a dependency is both unnecessary and potentially harmful to future upgrade calculation
<dobey> slangasek: how should one depend on a binary that's shipped in those packages then? i don't want stuff to stop working because the package name changed, and the binary we need is no longer in the essential packages
<slangasek> dobey: we never remove binaries from Essential
<slangasek> dobey: although - sysvinit-utils is not essential in Ubuntu, so that's a buggy lintian warning.  But perl will always be in essential
<dobey> slangasek: so drop the perl and ignore the sysvinit-utils lintian?
<robru> Oh god why
<robru> kenvandine, do you know what caused that error? New one on me
<kenvandine> i canceled a build
<josepht> nuclearbob, jibel: are you guys still converned with bootspeed testing?
<kenvandine> because i pushed a new revision
<robru> Surprised to see oserror in python3 code
<kenvandine> robru, then i started another build quickly
<kenvandine> i think it hadn't finished cleaning up from the previous job
<kenvandine> i waited a minute and it worked
<robru> kenvandine huh buy there a signal handler to exit cleanly when jobs are cancelled
<robru> Ooooh
<kenvandine> i was just to fast :)
<robru> kenvandine, really bizarre because the cleanup doesn't delete that dir, no idea why it would error like that
<kenvandine> ah... well i dunno then
<robru> A mystery for the ages
<slangasek> dobey: yeah - drop perl-base, ignore sysvinit-utils
<robru> cyphermox, ^ 'Diff missing' implies 'Successfully built', just run the build job to make the diff when you're ready
<nuclearbob> josepht: it's on the list of things to get re-enabled this cycle so we can have good data for the lts
<dobey> slangasek: ok, i added an MP for dropping perl-base, and it's rebuilding now. will have to chase down reviews for the two new MPs in the morning though, since it's past my EOD and everyone else too that was working on these bits
<dobey> slangasek: thanks for the help
<dobey> and have a good evening :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-25
<robru> Errr mah gerd
<seb128> cihelp could you help me to understand https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/indicator-keyboard-15.04-vivid-amd64-ci/3/console ?
<seb128> "bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "Cannot create '15.04'. Only Bazaar branches are allowed.""
<seb128> what's the issue?
<seb128> that's the CI on https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-keyboard/use-new-gee/+merge/278552
<seb128> also why is it trying to use 15.04?
<psivaa> seb128: i'll take a look at that error
<seb128> psivaa, hey, thanks
<psivaa> seb128: this is occurring since the target branch for vivid builds have been marked as lp:indicator-keyboard/15.04
<psivaa> seb128: this is inline with all the projects in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/revision/1261#stacks/vivid/indicators.cfg
<psivaa> for e.g. indicator bluetooth: https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-bluetooth/trunk.15.04
<seb128> psivaa, where is the vivid coming from?
<seb128> psivaa, we land to xenial by default it's a desktop project
<psivaa> seb128: back in last May, we asked for the teams to let us know what releases each projects needs to be built and run against, and https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xaUV9QDNl_r9QJJ0DwiaigxD1qTYUW5V3aperJMRqsI/edit#gid=0 is the information we obtained
<psivaa> line 66, is the relevant one
<seb128> psivaa, l67 states trunk should build against wily
<seb128> psivaa, l66 is lp:indicator-keyboard/15.04 but that branch doesn't even exist
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/indicator-keyboard
<seb128> we have just trunk
<psivaa> seb128: we could just remove the lp:indicator-keyboard/15.04 part if that does not exist
<seb128> psivaa, +1
<psivaa> seb128: ack, thanks. will work on it
<seb128> thanks
<robru> cihelp https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/cu2d-choo-choo-ci/931/console "Unable to create directory /var/lib/jenkins/.pylint.d" this used to work, did something change?
<psivaa> robru: will give that a look in a little bit
<robru> psivaa, thanks
<robru> psivaa, oh nm that might be a false positive, there's a test failure hiding further up the log
<robru> psivaa, yeah, sorry for the noise, that's all me
<psivaa> robru: ack, thanks
<robru> yw
<jgdx> cihelp: hey, seeing "Could not add content object 'None' due to IO Error: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/log/syslog'" in autopilot tests run by jenkins. Why is that?
<fginther> jgdx, that is something the test or autopilot itself is doing. Autopilot is trying to add a section of /var/log/syslog as an artifact to the test case in the event it has messages relevant to the test.
<fginther> jgdx, that should have no impact on the outcome of the test, it just means that it couldn't supply richer content. I recommend following up with the QA team if you still have questions.
<jgdx> fginther, okay, thank you
<jgdx> fginther, what about ERROR: Step ?Publish JUnit test result report? failed: No test report files were found. Configuration error? ?
<fginther> jgdx, looking
<jgdx> it's new, seems to have happened post krillin migration
<fginther> jgdx, oh, do you have an example?
<jgdx> fginther, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-touch/4268/console
<jgdx> or post jenkins upgrade
<jgdx> not sure what the timelines are
<fginther> jgdx, that build timed out while running. Looks like the test got stuck after a little more than 20 minutes
<jgdx> fginther, i see
<fginther> jgdx, that explains why there were no test results. As to why the test got stuck, no real idea.
<fginther> jgdx, it appears to get stuck when autopilot tries to launch the app
<jgdx> fginther, too bad there are no artifacts left over
<fginther> jgdx, yeah. it's hitting the jenkins build timeout which doesn't give the test a chance to cleanup and collect any artifacts. We might be able to improve that. I'll create a task for this and see if someone has a chance to investigate
<jgdx> fginther, appreciate it. I'll try to figure out why it crashed.
<dobey> Mirv: if you're still around i think we can go ahead and publish silo 15 now :)
<Mirv> dobey: kind of not anymore but I can still do that
<dobey> Mirv: it's not? or you're gone for the day?
<sil2100> I can publish if needed
<Mirv> dobey: yes, I stop usually 1h ago, if I try to have a free evening. but as you can see I'm still here occasionally :)
<dobey> Mirv: no worries, can bug someone else to publish it. go enjoy your evening :)
<Mirv> sil2100: sure, sure, with your great new powers! :)
 * sil2100 feels so powerful now
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: anyway, go back to enjoying your EOD, I'll review the changes and publish if all is good
<Mirv> sil2100: I've reviewed them, but now I shall go yes. the new src doesn't need prenewing, as it will actually go to the correct queue.
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: one more thing, it doesn't seem https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-2-publish/133/console published the new package qtpurchasing... probably a train bug https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packagelist_rsync_ubuntu-landing-015/*view*/
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: the two other packages naturally appeared in archives, but the package not included in the rsync file didn't end up in NEW queue. copied manually now.
<sil2100> hmmm
<Mirv> I've published new sources before with the train, so this might be due to some of robru's later changes. it tries to debdiff against empty in the log and fails.
<sil2100> I think we didn publish a new package some time ago already and then it got copied correctly IIRC
<Mirv> also "WARNING qtpurchasing-opensource-src version 5.6.0~git20151023.2f454143-0ubuntu1 not greater than None, skipping."
<sil2100> Oho
<oSoMoN> jibel, can https://trello.com/c/WnDtwp1e/2518-665-ubuntu-landing-002-webbrowser-app-osomon be updated? the MR has been approved
<jibel> oSoMoN, yes, thanks.
<jibel> and done
<rvr> jamesh: Approved silo 40
<robru> Mirv, sil2100, indeed that regression is my fault, sorry, will fix shortly
<davmor2> jhodapp: ^ any minute
<jhodapp> davmor2, yay awesome!!
<jhodapp> davmor2, thanks for testing
<davmor2> jhodapp: yeah I just tested for regressions and couldn't see any as the current music-app keeps the back and forward buttons disabled
<jhodapp> davmor2, yep that's very good
<jhodapp> davmor2, and it was still determined that any current issues were with music-app dev anyway, so we are good with music-app stable and dev
<ahayzen> \o/
<jhodapp> kenvandine, you're a core dev right?
<kenvandine> jhodapp, yup
<kenvandine> jhodapp, what can i do for you?
<davmor2> jhodapp: so is sil2100
<jhodapp> kenvandine, mind landing silo 9 for us please since it has a source pkg only?
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> lots of packaging changes there...
<kenvandine> reviewing
<jhodapp> kenvandine, yup
<jhodapp> kenvandine, ok thanks, abeato had also reviewed them as well
<jhodapp> kenvandine, also double check that we're ok on the qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles
<oSoMoN> rvr, hey, how is testing of silo 2 going so far?
<rvr> oSoMoN: I just started
<rvr> oSoMoN: I understand the tab animation must be different
<oSoMoN> rvr, it must be much smoother
<davmor2> kenvandine: man it's only 5000-ish lines it's not like it's a lot ;)
<oSoMoN> rvr, perhaps the most visible difference is that the black flash that was happening when switching tabs is now gone
<rvr> oSoMoN: Stupid question: is that on the phone, right?
<oSoMoN> rvr, yes
<kenvandine> jhodapp, shouldn't one of these packages build dep on the new version of qtmultimedia?
<oSoMoN> rvr, actually the black flash was also happening on desktop, and that is fixed with this silo, but the bulk of the improvements concerns the animation on phone
<jhodapp> kenvandine, no since it's a dynamic plugin loaded at run time
<jhodapp> qtubuntu-media
<kenvandine> ok
<jhodapp> good question though!
<kenvandine> i guess it should have been obvious that wasn't the build dep :)
<kenvandine> feels like friday already :-p
<jhodapp> hehe
<jhodapp> indeed it does :)
<rvr> oSoMoN: I see, much smoother indeed
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'm going to test other things, but that looks good
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks, let me know if anything comes up, I’ll be around for another hour or so
<jhodapp> kenvandine, thanks for landing that
<kenvandine> jhodapp, np
<jgdx> cihelp: any idea why sudo fails like that [1]? HW failure? [1] http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-touch/4281/console
<fginther> jgdx, looking
<jgdx> fginther, thanks. I just ran the whole suite on my mako, all green :(
<fginther> jgdx, it looks like the network failed to connect, but the error message is very confusing
<jgdx> fginther, seems to have happened before as well.. e.g. http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-touch/4241/console
<jgdx> fginther, is there a way to just do the autopilot builds, i.e. using a previous set of debs instead of building them every time?
<fginther> jgdx, it is possible to just rebuild that job, (http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-touch/4281/rebuild/)
<jgdx> fginther, but that will rebuild debs
<fginther> jgdx, the only downside is that doesn't automatically update the MP with the results
<jgdx> aah
<jgdx> okay
<jgdx> that's fine
<fginther> jgdx, that's your quickest workaround to the problem. It may be possible to improve the retry logic for the networking failure, but that obviously doesn't help you right now
<jgdx> fginther, no issue now that I can rerun the ap jobs directly. Thanks for that
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-26
<bzoltan> Mirv:  would it be possible to push these MRs to the trunk? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/705
<Mirv> bzoltan: in general we want to see it doesn't get stuck in proposed migration. train will do the merge in around 1h if there's no trouble.
<Mirv> bzoltan: I mean, the forced merging needs to be an exception for some specific purpose, not a general rule.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  all right .. so it is not weeks
<Mirv> bzoltan: nope, depends how many autopkgtests which I belive q-p-u has none, and if any of those have problems
<bzoltan> Mirv:  of course, no problem then, false request :) I can totaly wait an hour... the IDE build will start after that and will take 10 hours anyway
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok, let's see. it's published in proposed 10 mins ago so we should know more within 30 mins
<bzoltan> Mirv:  in the meantime I join the autopilot QtC plugin to the train... ^
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok!
<bzoltan> Mirv:  höhh... the qtcreator-plugin-autopilot does not exist in the archive ... so the CI train build failes ^ as it can not find the orig.tar.gz
<Mirv_> davmor2: could you have time at some point to do a bit of side-by-side comparison with your devices on silo 12 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting) with/without PPA? All known regressions are now pretty much fixed and I'm warming up to landing Qt 5.5 to xenial.
<davmor2> Mirv: no :P
<davmor2> Mirv: I'll schedule it in somewhere I'm sure :)
<Mirv> davmor2: ok :D I can do without, I've tried to compare as much as I can by memorizing how bad it's on stock xenial and if it's any worse with 5.5
<davmor2> Mirv: xenial boots now at least :)
<Mirv> davmor2: let's see when you have time or if I should just land it when I'm happy with it
<Mirv> jibel: do you want to dave to have a look before landing? just so that I know if to consider it a requirement or not
<Mirv> ETA could be late next week during our sprint
<Mirv> before holidays anyway
<davmor2> Mirv: I can probably have a look tomorrow or later today
<Mirv> davmor2: oh, ok
<jibel> Mirv, if there is no silo left to land in vivid, why not, but it is not a requirement for xenial and our plate is already full
<Mirv> jibel: yes I can understand that. if davmor2 has a bit of time I appreciate a quick comparison but no priority
<sil2100> Qt 5.5 yay \o/
<jibel> sil2100, Kaleo do you know if the gallery app approved yesterday has been published to the store?
<Kaleo> jibel, no clue
<Kaleo> jibel, bfiller is off for thanksgivign
<sil2100> hm, I'm not aware of that
<sil2100> Ah, today is turkey day in the US, right?
<jibel> Kaleo, yeah that's why I ask, it would have been nice to land it before he's off
<Kaleo> jibel, maybe he did, dunno
<jibel> I don't tihnk he did. anyway now it'll wait
<jibel> Kaleo, regarding silo 48, the test plan has not been updated with the new options
<Kaleo> jibel, oh my
<Kaleo> jibel, good eye!
<davmor2> jibel: I see camera, music, twitter and today scopes as updates on my dogfood so I'm gonna say he didn't
<Kaleo> jibel, doing it now
<robru___> well that's just great
<Kaleo> jibel, the wiki is not letting me authenticate to paste the test :/
<jibel> Kaleo, uh, what type of access is required?
<Kaleo> jibel, just login to edit
<jibel> just an LP account?
<Kaleo> jibel, yes
<Kaleo> jibel, it's just broken
<Kaleo> jibel, :/
<Kaleo> jibel, hopefully it's  temporary
<jibel> Kaleo, it works here
 * jibel is not proposing to update the test plan ;)
<Kaleo> jibel, must be specific to my account for whatever reason
<Kaleo> jibel, I have the test here
<davmor2> boiko_: I'm just looking at silo 35, the address-book-service test plan still talks about eds is that still used in addressbook?
<Kaleo> jibel, just want to paste it :)
<Kaleo> jibel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13514083/
<Kaleo> jibel, 4th attempt to login, still waiting
<Kaleo> jibel, AH AH
<boiko> davmor2: I have no idea, renato or bfiller might know it better, but I think it is still used, I think only syncevolution got dropper
<jibel> robru___, I'm sure testing IRC clients at 4AM is really great :P
<Kaleo> jibel, working !
<davmor2> boiko: ah thanks
<robru> jibel, what else would I do at 4AM? you want me to break the train instead? ;-)
<jibel> robru, well, 4AM is still time to socialize or sleep
<robru> pffff
<Kaleo> jibel, one test added, other one coming up
<jibel> Kaleo, add a comment on the card once it's done, and we'll unblock it
<Kaleo> jibel, ok, thanks
<Mirv> popey: I wonder if you can get http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/dropping-letters-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_0.1.2.2.69_all.click to the store? see https://code.launchpad.net/~dropping-letters-devs/dropping-letters/trunk (four lines removed)
<popey> ooh, that landed finally?
<popey> Sure will!
<Mirv> popey: ok, thanks! what about the clock? rev 411 would have its similar part done https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk . I don't see a .click successfully built anywhere however. but it seems the UITK 1.3 is still in a separate branch so I guess it wouldn't be conflicting.
<Mirv> popey: that said, I can't set alarms on xenial anyway so right at the moment it's no difference...
<popey> they moved to https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/
<popey> will take a look
<popey> i cant get to s-jenins
<Mirv> popey: ok I don't see other than branch builds there
<Mirv> popey: what about https://private-fileshare.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/droppingletters/com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_0.1.2.2.69_all.click ?
<Mirv> popey: it tries to build clock too in s-jenkins but fails with /trunk_dir/backend/modules/Alarm/sound.cpp:27:56: error: 'AppDataLocation' is not a member of 'QStandardPaths'
<Mirv> but in that job there hasn't been a successful clock build for at least three months
<Mirv> heh, sudo pbuilder --execute --basetgz /var/cache/pbuilder/utopic-armhf.tgz --bindmounts out -- click_build.sh
<Mirv> sudo pbuilder --execute --basetgz /var/cache/pbuilder/utopic-armhf.tgz --bindmounts out -- click_build.sh
<Mirv> maybe it's that outdated clock job, I try commenting out and modifying to be more like the dropping letters job
<popey> Don't worry, I can build fine
<popey> It's just that I cant see that server
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> davmor2: FYI tested citrain on 12 which I claim to be problematic on QtTesting page. it seems to work (thanks to the recent fixes in the citrain tool) but I needed additional rm -rf ~/.cache/QML/Apps/ via adb shell still before it booted properly up
<jibel> Kaleo, it seems that the shutter sound option doesn't work, if I turn it off I still hear the sound
<ogra_> you're just holding it wrong
<ogra_> (just hold it in a way that your finger covers the speaker and it will work ;) )
<Kaleo> jibel, hmmmm, I'm going to guess it's a security thing and I tested in debug mode
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, ^
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: jibel: what do you mean with debug mode ?
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, forget what I said about that
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, can you verify again that your code works?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: sure
<jibel> Kaleo, I removed the pre-installed click, installed the new one, and rebooted, then played with the camera
<nerochiaro> jibel: if you restart the app, does it change anything ?
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, does it not work the very first time?
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, maybe gsettings key not there yet?
<jibel> nerochiaro, no restarting the camera with shutter sound off, or restarting the device then the camera doesn't change anything
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: that's my thinking (though it is not a gconf key, it is a QSettings key). let's see what jibel says
<jibel> sound is still playing
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: jibel: ok, i will look into it some more
<jibel> and the QML cache seems to be broken too btw
<nerochiaro> jibel: krillin ?
<jibel> nerochiaro, yes krillin 189
<jibel> rc-proposed
<Kaleo> jibel, QML cache?
<Kaleo> jibel, nothing to do with the camera right? :)à
<jibel> Kaleo, no nothing
<Kaleo> ok :)
<jibel> Kaleo, I was just checking if the cache from previous version could confuse the app
<jibel> Kaleo, but there was none for the camera
<Kaleo> right
<Kaleo> oh
<Kaleo> that's bad
<Kaleo> very bad
<Kaleo> unless you never ran the previous version?
<jibel> Kaleo, it seems to be cleared on boot
<Kaleo> ah I heard something like that before
<jibel> Kaleo, I tried with the gallery too, verify that there is a cache, reboot, and then .... nothing
<Kaleo> :(
<seb128> it's on purpose I think
<jibel> we already had such regression last cycle but I think it had been fixed
<seb128> don't remember the details, but it ensures there is no stalled buggy cache or at least that reboot fixes issues with those
<jibel> seb128, is the a bug or a reference somewhere?
<jibel> hm, okay
<seb128> could also be that it ensures caches are rebuilt after a qt update
<jibel> seb128, ah no it was bug 1500372, cache was cleared on stop not reboot, clearing it on boot is fine I suppose
<ubot5> bug 1500372 in QtMir "QML cache always being deleted on app stop" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1500372
<mardy> jibel: I see that you marked bug 1418090 as committed, but according to https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/614 the silo is still under QA
<ubot5> bug 1418090 in webapps-sprint "Layout problem with a password prompt dialog" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418090
<mardy> jibel: just wondering if it was a mistake
<jibel> mardy, let me check
<jibel> mardy, it is fixed in  ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (0.7+15.04.20151120-0ubuntu1)  published yesterday which should be on today's image
<jibel> according to the changelog
<jibel> mardy, and this is the version on krillin rc-porposed 189
<jibel> trainguards do you know why https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/614 is not set to landed while the package is in the archive?
<sil2100> jibel: because the xenial package is still in -proposed
<sil2100> Autopkgtests are failing
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/xenial/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<jibel> sil2100, ack
<jibel> mardy, ^
<sil2100> Failing autopkgtests are making me a saad panda
<sil2100> :(
<mardy> sil2100, jibel: did you just do something to that ticket? Before, it was not telling me about this problem; it was in "Ready for QA" state, that's why I was asking
<sil2100> No, I just looked at it
<jibel> me too
<mardy> sil2100: weird. Anyway, in this case anyway the autopkgtests have a good reason to fail: I forgot to update them according to the latest changes
<mardy> sil2100: what should I do now? Fix them in the same branch, or something else?
<sil2100> mardy: you can fix them and re-release the same silo
<mardy> sil2100: excellent, thanks
<rvr> brendand: charles: Silo 27 approved
<brendand> great
<rvr> jgdx: Do you know how to reproduce crash on silo 39?
<jgdx> rvr, I think so.
<jgdx> rvr, let me produce some steps
<jgdx> rvr, 1. Select worst data connection (cellular/bad wifi). 2. Open System Settings -> Updates 3. As soon as you've pressed the updates icon in System Settings, enable Flight Mode from the indicators.
<rvr> jgdx: Thanks, I'll try
<mardy> sil2100: about this error: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-058-1-build/17/console
<mardy> sil2100: does it mean that I should take the published package and apply the same changes to trunk?
<sil2100> mardy: so that's the version that is blocked in proposed, right?
<mardy> sil2100: exactly
<sil2100> mardy: if that's the version and you're using the very same silo for re-releasing, then just use the force_rebuild flag
<mardy> sil2100: if I sync that to trunk, there's nothing left to merge...
<mardy> sil2100: ah, perfect
<sil2100> mardy: since you'll be re-releasing with some new changes on top :)
<tvoss> sil2100, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/227692032/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-ppc64el.trust-store_2.0.0%2B15.04.20151126-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tvoss> sil2100, seems like a ppc64el hiccup, do I just retrigger?
<sil2100> tvoss: what silo is it?
<tvoss> sil2100, 47
<sil2100> tvoss: it *might* be a hiccup, or an issue with the system on ppc64el - retriggering in the meantime
<sil2100> tvoss: yeah, looks good now
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, robru: anything to discuss on the landing meeting?
<jibel> sil2100, not really
<davmor2> sil2100: well there is congratulating a new core dev and more important seeing cats but other than that not really
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks
<cjwatson> tvoss,sil2100: Just a hiccup, there are some known guest memory corruption issues *hides* but fortunately they're quite rare.
 * tvoss notes that mentioning ppc64el is a very good way for calling out to cjwatson :)
<tvoss> cjwatson, thx :)
<cjwatson> tvoss: More that I tend to look into hiccups people report with Launchpad :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-27
<robru> oh god
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ci-train.ubuntu.com offline due to disk full, #webops has been contacted
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: train jenkins went offline, and when it came back *all* the job logs were lost.
<Mirv> :(
<robru> yeah
<Mirv> robru: I've noticed that log disappearing before too on restarts, funny that the logs would be there but not shown
<robru> Mirv: yeah
<robru> Mirv: I just realized that all the diffs are inaccessible too, so I'm trying to get #is to tar them up for us so we can get to them
<robru> Mirv: so, WATCH_ONLY is gone, but if you're in a pinch and really need to regenerate diffs on a silo, you can add a phony source package, build that package in PACKAGES_TO_REBUILD, and when it runs the diff phase it diffs everything, then just drop the package from the silo config after that. but hopefully we'll get all the diffs and it won't be necessary
<robru> Mirv: or if the silo happens to have a manual source, just put that one in PACKAGES_TO_REBUILD and it'll do it
<Mirv> robru: oh right, thanks for the trick.
<robru> Mirv: I really don't want to bring back WATCH_ONLY but it seems like I'm going to need to provide some method of just regenerating diffs without rebuilding the packages.
<robru> Mirv: no luck from #is, apparently there's too many to feasibly tar them up, and it's difficult to grab just the latest one
<Mirv> robru: ok then
<robru> Mirv: actually he just made a tarball and it's only 340MBs...
<Mirv> ^ that's a first since March when the silo was started for vivid...
<Mirv> mostly because no sense to work on the -gles packages before they are really needed
<Mirv> but surely there were some months of other build failure too, and then reappearing new build failures with new toolchains etc
<robru> Mirv: hmm? what's a first?
<Mirv> robru: first time silo 012 was fully and succesfully built
<Mirv> all packages that are meant to land from there
<robru> Mirv: oooooh
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: train jenkins lost all logs & artifacts; diffs are saved at https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~paulgear/jenkins-diffs.tar.gz
<robru> yowza
<robru> Mirv: so uh, you gonna land ticket 20 then? Would be great to get that one out the door eh? ;-)
<Mirv> robru: possibly next week :) it's starting to be as good as it's going to get at this point
<robru> Nice
<popey> Mirv, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/710 is the clock update ticket for QA as requested yesterday.
<Mirv> popey: great!
<Mirv> popey: what about the dropping letters?
<popey> next on my list Mirv
<Mirv> thank you
<diwic> hi, I click "Create new request" and get an error 401 - what team should I be a part of, and who can make me part of such a team?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ^ ?
<brendand> diwic, it would be ci-train-users
<brendand> diwic, ci-train-ppa-service is the admin: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+members#active
<john-mcaleely> Mirv, does that mean you can help add diwic?
<diwic> brendand, thanks, looking
<diwic> all core devs are members of that team it seems like
<brendand> diwic, yeah should be lots of people who can do it
<brendand> diwic, unfortunately not me :(
<Mirv> john-mcaleely: yes, diwic should just highlight "trainguards" so that we notice it more easily
<john-mcaleely> :-)
<popey> Mirv, dropping letters is done
<diwic> trainguards: you are hereby highlighted
<Mirv> diwic: ok, you're now part of the ci-train-users team
<Mirv> diwic: try again
<Mirv> popey: \o/
<robru> diwic: log out and log back in though
<Mirv> diwic: \o/
<diwic> Mirv, thanks, working now
<robru> diwic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess documentation is here
<diwic> robru, thanks, I'll try to follow it
<robru> diwic: you're welcome!
<rvr> jgdx: ping
<jgdx> rvr, pong
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<Elleo> sil2100 / robru: any idea what's causing the "not in PPA" errors for some (but not all) packages in silo 17?
<Saviq> rvr, hey, just ACKed the two branches, silo 5 should be good for testing
<rvr> Saviq: Ah, good
<Saviq> they were just missing top-ack after some tweaks
<rvr> Saviq: I already installed it, and was checking every merge proposal in the (large) list
<Saviq> rvr, yeah, we like our large silos ;)
<rvr> Saviq: This one also lacks top approval https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/clazy_run/+merge/278326
<Saviq> rvr, oh sry
<jibel> rvr, jgdx I'm failing silo 39. It doesn't fix the crash.
<rvr> jibel: Ack
<jgdx> higgins, ack
<jgdx> jibel, ack
<jgdx> jibel, could you do apt-cache policy libsystemsettings1 ?
<jgdx> just to confirm
<jibel> jgdx, you're right to not trust me ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/13526210/
<jgdx> jibel, looks good though!
<jibel> popey, I approved the clock app
<popey> jibel, thanks :) I saw and uploaded it to the store.
<jibel> popey, great, thanks
<Mirv> thanks p & j for clock!
<jibel> xavigarcia, silo 6 looks good, approved
<jibel> xavigarcia, I found one configuration that doesn't really make sense and needs design input: 'disable GPS' and select 'GPS only' in location settings.
<jibel> xavigarcia, I'll file a bug it is an existing case.
<jgdx> cihelp: I'm seeing "UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed. Check that a Mir server is
<jgdx> running, and the correct socket is being used and is accessible. The shell may have
<jgdx> rejected the incoming connection, so check its log file"
<jgdx> (sorry) and wondering what to do
<jgdx> cihelp: it's happening in a lot of system settings jenkins autopilot jobs
<jgdx> phablet-test-run never (on 4th run now) reproduces the issue
<xavigarcia> jibel: cool, thanks!
<xavigarcia> jibel: yeah, I saw that as well
<jibel> xavigarcia, bug 1520580 for info
<ubot5> bug 1520580 in Canonical System Image "invalid configuration: 'GPS disabled' and location set to 'GPS only' " [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520580
<morphis> sil2100: what does happen if we have a vivid only and a dual landing MP in a silo?
<morphis> does that work and land the vivid only manual upload to the overlay ppa only and the MP to both overlay and xenial?
<kenvandine> jibel, rvr: the crash you guys found in silo 39, that isn't a regression
<kenvandine> i just reproduced that with ubuntu-system-settings 0.3+16.04.20151109-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> different bug
<jibel> kenvandine, it is the crash the silo is supposed to fix
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> i've never seen that crash
<jibel> kenvandine, without the silo it's https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/d3f94da4-9505-11e5-9c7f-fa163e525ba7 corresponding to bug 1519046 which is the bug attached to the MP
<ubot5> bug 1517254 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1519046 /usr/bin/system-settings:11:operator:call:call:QtPrivate::QFunctorSlotObject:call" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1517254
<jibel> kenvandine, and with the silo it crashes with the same test case (retracing failed unfortunately)
<jibel> kenvandine, so that bug is not fixed
<jibel> kenvandine, or bug 1517254 and 1519046 are not duplicates
<ubot5> bug 1517254 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/system-settings:11:operator:call:call:QtPrivate::QFunctorSlotObject:call" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1517254
<ubot5> bug 1517254 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1519046 /usr/bin/system-settings:11:operator:call:call:QtPrivate::QFunctorSlotObject:call" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1517254
<jibel> and only the first one has been fixed
<psivaa> jgdx: Could you give me the link to the job?
<jgdx> psivaa, one example: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-vivid-touch/5409/
<psivaa> jgdx: thanks
<jgdx> psivaa, filed here https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1520604
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1520604 in Canonical System Image "Autopilot tests are failing because Mir is refusing the connection" [Undecided,New]
<jgdx> psivaa, there's a ubuntu keyboard run in there as well. So it seems it's not system settings specific.
<psivaa> jgdx: did you say you weren't able to reproduce this locally?
<psivaa> if that's the case, just wanted to confirm, on which device you're running locally
<jgdx> psivaa, I'm running mako locally and I can't reproduce. Elleo says he can repro sometimes during normal app launch.
<jgdx> Elleo, what device was that?
<psivaa> jgdx: in our case, we're  only running those tests on krillin
<jgdx> psivaa, I know. So this would be device specific, then?
<Elleo> jgdx: that was on a mako, I've only seen it a couple of times
<Elleo> jgdx: no where near as frequently as seems to be happening in the tests
<jgdx> Elleo, okay, and it seems random?
<Elleo> jgdx: yeah, and starting the app again after it happens results in a perfectly normal launch
<Elleo> jgdx: might be worth grepping your own app logs to see if its happened at all to you without you noticing
<psivaa> jgdx: more likely, i can not confirm though. It would be ideal if someone runs those tests locally on krillin. Since we're not doing anything special in jenkins than how you run locally, I dont think we, in CI can do much about this failure
<Elleo> jgdx: since unless you're looking at the logs at the time the only thing you notice is that the app didn't start when you click on it
<Elleo> jgdx, psivaa: I'll update my krillin and set the keyboard tests going on there and see if they hit it at all
<jgdx> Elleo, thanks!
<psivaa> Elleo: thanks
<jgdx> psivaa, maybe help debug though
<kenvandine> jibel, i'm confused, rvr said when he followed the steps to test this bug it passed but it crashed when starting directly in updates with flight mode enabled, which is a different bug
<psivaa> jgdx: hmm, I dont think I can do much here though. If there is anything infrastructure related then I could help, but this is not related to any infra setup since there are other tests that run fine
<jibel> kenvandine, the thing is if you load the update page with an update available then turn airplane mode on it crashes with the trace in 1519046, and same with or without the silo. So either it is a different test triggering the same crash or the crash is partially fixed or the 2 crashes are not duplicates.
<kenvandine> jibel, i'm filing a new bug for that
<kenvandine> jibel, oh?  rvr said it didn't crash
<jgdx> psivaa, okay
<jibel> kenvandine, yeah I don't know why he didn't have a crash, but the crash is the same with or without the silo and whoopsie says it's the bug attached to the tiket
<kenvandine> jibel, i can't make it crash when switching flight mode on while in the panel
<kenvandine> i can without the silo of course :)
<jibel> kenvandine, you need a U1 account registered and at least an update in the list
<kenvandine> i have 3 updates
<kenvandine> jibel, i did reproduce it with downgrading settings to what's in the overlay
<kenvandine> but it doesn't crash when i install the silo
<jibel> kenvandine, hm, let me try again
<jibel> kenvandine, on which device?
<kenvandine> arale
<jibel> kenvandine, I didn't try on arale with the silo but krillin, I tried without the silo on both though
<jibel> I'm retrying on krillin then arale
<kenvandine> jibel, i did the testing from the MR on krillin
<kenvandine> but silo testing on arale
<kenvandine> it didn't crash on either for me
<kenvandine> jibel, i filed bug 1520611 for the other crash
<ubot5> bug 1520611 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[system-updates] Starting in updates panel with flight mode enabled crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520611
<jibel> kenvandine, my case is slightly different, you start the update panel then enable flight mode.
<kenvandine> yeah
<jibel> I don't know if it makes a difference
<kenvandine> which is what i was fixing
<kenvandine> while it's doing a check, enable flight mode
<kenvandine> that was triggering the crash in 1519046
<kenvandine> jibel, what are you doing?
<jibel> kenvandine, what I said, with the silo installed, open settings, and enable flight mode, it still triggers this bug
<kenvandine> in which page?
<jibel> kenvandine, in the updates page
<kenvandine> jibel, and you said the stacktrace matches?
 * kenvandine doesn't think that could be possible
<kenvandine> that code path wouldn't be hit after the check finishes
<jibel> kenvandine, no errors.u.c says it's the same
<kenvandine> with the silo installed?
<kenvandine> got a link to the errors page for the crash with the silo?
<jibel> yes. I'm redoing it to double check
<kenvandine> jibel, if that's the same crash, that's not what i was looking at while working on this bug :)
<kenvandine> i was only working on the case where it went into flight mode(or lost network) which the check was being done
<jibel> kenvandine, I confirmed that with the silo installed, open system-settings/updates, wait until the 3 updates are displayed, then enable flight mode, it crashes
<kenvandine> i was getting that same crash when it was actively checking for the updates
<jibel> confirm*
<kenvandine> and this branch fixes that
<kenvandine> so i need another fix for your case
<jibel> kenvandine, https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/d23833f6-9517-11e5-b5b7-fa163e22e467
<kenvandine> jibel, thx
<Elleo> jgdx: here's the crash from unity8 running autopilot: http://mikeasoft.com/~mike/_usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<jgdx> Elleo, asum
<kenvandine> jibel, ok, i pushed a fix that i think should fix the case you hit, i need a build to confirm it
<jibel> kenvandine, I was hoping it would take you more time and finish the week with empty queues of silos for QA ;)
<kenvandine> haha :)
<kenvandine> lets hope you still do... just with this silo landed :)
<kenvandine> jibel, i'm confident this will fix it :-D
<bzoltan_> ping cihelp
<t1mp> cihelp: hello, I got failures in my MR that I think are CI related https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/10-subheader/+merge/278713
<bzoltan_> we have seen the same failure with  more and more MRs
<bzoltan_> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-vivid-i386-autolanding/675/consoleFull
<t1mp> It includes errors like this: /tmp/buildd/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-1.3.1688+15.10.20151018.1bzr1733pkg0vivid1268/tests/checkresults.sh: line 53: bc: command not found
<psivaa> bzoltan_: let me take a look
<bzoltan_> psivaa: thank you
<psivaa> bzoltan_: t1mp: that ^ error 'bc: command not found' appears to be a red herring
<psivaa> what's bothering me more is the output after 'Fatal server error:'
<psivaa> EE) Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running(EE)
<psivaa> _XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed
<psivaa> _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running
<t1mp> psivaa: what can cause that? The MRs are for changes in UI toolkit, no changes directly related to X
<t1mp> the tests pass on armhf
<t1mp> also they pass on amd64, at least for my MR
<kenvandine> jibel, i've confirmed my fix fixes the crash in both cases
<psivaa> t1mp: i can't think of the cause, yet. this is only happening in i386 builders. digging a little more to see if there is any history with it
<oSoMoN> davmor2, how is the validation of silo 13 going ?
<davmor2> oSoMoN: nearly done
<t1mp> psivaa: okay, thanks
 * t1mp gotta go now
<davmor2> oSoMoN: just finished infact with the download of the next track for tubular bells :)  all present and correct qa granting
<davmor2> sil2100: did the bot die?
<sil2100> davmor2: which one?
<davmor2> sil2100: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/709 passed about 8 minutes ago hasn't been flagged yet here
<sil2100> You mean, queuebot? There was a netsplit
<sil2100> Queuebot did not return yet
<davmor2> sil2100: ah that would explain it then thanks :)
<popey> sil2100, for OTA8.5 - how does it work - just like OTA(N) you pluck the latest rc-proposed and promote after QA?
<popey> sil2100, or is there some special process which takes OTA8 and adds a few cherry picked items?
<sil2100> popey: hey! It's a bit different
<sil2100> popey: we prepare an OTA-8 snapshot in a PPA and cherry pick packages that we need to have in the 8.5 release
<sil2100> So more like your second idea
<popey> ok, so it isn't the things that are in rc-proposed now plus fixes, but ota-8 plus fixes?
<popey> ok, good
<rvr> Saviq: Approving silo 5
<popey> Can we assume silo 9 will _not_ be part of that? (media-hub recent landing) ?
<sil2100> Yes, since we want to make sure that there's only a controlled number of fixes/changes in the image we want to release
<sil2100> I think it wasn't part of the OTA-8.5 plan
<popey> ok
<jhodapp> it wasn't indeed
<jhodapp> OTA9
<sil2100> So the music-app changes still need to wait a bit ;)
<ahayzen> :-)
<jibel> popey, 8.5 are all the fixes targeted to OTA9 and tagged 'hotfix'
<popey> ooh, ta
<jibel> and fixed of course :)
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  could you figure out anything about that odd failure?
<psivaa> bzoltan_:  looks like one of the nodes is misbehaving. still figuring out how. i have offlined that node so the runs are passing
<psivaa> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-vivid-i386-autolanding/
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  nice, thank you
<psivaa> bzoltan_: i have kicked off a couple of failed ones, it would help if you're able to rebuild any failed ones that you were waiting on.
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  it is this one - https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/resolve_qpointer_data/+merge/278766 what I need the most
<psivaa> right, that one is still in progress after my rebuild. thanks
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  other ... i see this package is in the proposed pocket https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/711 Is anything holding it or should I expect to land at some point without anything?
<psivaa> bzoltan_: since the particular node is offlined, it should not impact any more tests
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  cool, thanks. what about that qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu landing?
<psivaa> bzoltan_: sorry, i dont see any autolanding job for qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu?
<psivaa> bzoltan_:  i only see qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-ci
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  in this silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/711
<psivaa> bzoltan_: we dont deal with ci-train stuff, should be for trainguards i suppose
<psivaa> apologies for my confusing answer before
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  ohh, sorry :)
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  my bad, thank you for your help with the other issue. That was a clear blocker.
<psivaa> bzoltan_: yw :)
<davmor2> popey: ^
<davmor2> ahayzen: ^
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks davmor2 ahayzen
<popey> \o/ store has updated weather
<dobey> is fginther around today?
<dobey> trainguards: can i get someone to manually ack some autopkgtest failing that has never worked?
<robru> dobey: what, in proposed? that's a job for #ubuntu-release
<dobey> yes
<robru> dobey: also proposed migration is not supposed to block on something that always failed.
<dobey> robru: i think maybe something is wrong with how that is determined then? this fails at installing the built binaries on some archs, which i guess we didn't have autopkgtests running for until recently
<dobey> well, one of the built binaries
<robru> dobey: dunno then. not my area, sorry
<dobey> ok
<dobey> probably not the best time to be pinging people either, late on a friday, and with most US people on vacation today
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-28
<bzoltan_> I know, I am naive :) but is here a trainguard who could merge these MRs https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/711
<bzoltan_> Ohh.. ignore me, it is auto merged
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-29
<robru> Man, lots of problems with the statuses today
<zsombi> @cihelp gentlemen, we have a problem in CI? See the following log: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-vivid-i386-ci/1266/console
<zsombi> /tmp/buildd/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-1.3.1688+15.10.20151018.1bzr1781pkg0vivid1266/tests/checkresults.sh: line 53: bc: command not found
<zsombi> then Tail of xvfb-run output:
<zsombi> (EE)
<zsombi> Fatal server error:
<zsombi> (EE) Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running(EE)
<zsombi> _XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed
<zsombi> _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running
<zsombi> (EE)
<zsombi> Fatal server error:
<zsombi> (EE) Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running(EE)
<zsombi> /usr/bin/xvfb-run: 92: kill: No such process
<Mirv> dobey: you need to ping cihelp for autopkgtest issues. if it has never worked, it'd be shown as "Always failed" and ignored.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-11-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2231 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219 Dependency wait (zesty/storage-provider-webdav). Pending binary packages (xenial/storage-provider-webdav)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2231 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219 Dependency wait (zesty/storage-provider-webdav). Successfully built (xenial/storage-provider-webdav)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2232 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-control-center). Successfully built (zesty/indicator-printers)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Successfully built (vivid/unity8, zesty/unity8). Uploading build (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Successfully built
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please trigger a rebuild of telephony-service/amd64/xenial on silo 1319?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 /: Failed to parse changelog in /tmp/bileto/bzr-cache/lp:unity8-session-snap
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-themes, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2226 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2226 Successfully built
<sil2100> boiko: on it!
<sil2100> (was on lunch)
<sil2100> boiko: done
<boiko> sil2100: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2234 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/libqtdbusmock, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2234 Failed to build (zesty/policykit-unity8). Successfully built (xenial/policykit-unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Failed to build (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2221 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2234 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2234 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2234 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2221 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2221 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2221 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2221 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<alf_> robru: Hi! What is the technical requirement for a bileto user to ack a package? Being a member of the ~ubuntu-core-dev LP team?
<robru> alf_: yep
<alf_> robru: thanks
<robru> You're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2221 Publishing packages
<dobey> robru: not "someone with rights to upload the package to ubuntu" ?
<robru> dobey: Oh yeah, that too
<dobey> it's just that core devs have rights to upload all packages
<dobey> and since most everything should be in main now, for unity8 session, that's probably the more common case now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2235 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2221 Proposed pocket (zesty/repowerd). Release pocket (xenial/repowerd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2235 Currently building (vivid/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2235 Currently building (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2221 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2235 Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2235 Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2235 Needs building (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Needs building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2235 Pending binary packages (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2235 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2237 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-11-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2237 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/nuntium, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-ap
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please trigger a rebuild of telephony-service/amd64/zesty and telephony-service/i386/xenial on silo 1319?
<robru> boiko: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/nuntium, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/history-service
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Pending binary packages (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/nuntium, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/history-service, xenial/mess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2209 Bad merges (zesty/miral). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
<Saviq> vigo, morning, by "xenial+overlay" you mean a desktop install? I've it running fine on a frieza_arm64, let me try from scratch
<vigo> Saviq, morning! =)
<vigo> I have no problem installing it in frieza_arm64
<vigo> it boots properly and nothing seems broken
<vigo> but on desktop with xenial+overlay I just get  black screen and erros in unity8-log
<Saviq> oh
<vigo> Saviq, I culd try another fresh install but I just tried to install the silo and purge it, and every time I install and reboot I get that :\
<Saviq> vigo, yeah it sounds like we've a missing dep, will dig
<Saviq> vigo, oh hmm, do you have qml-module-qtqml-statemachine installed?
<vigo> Saviq,nop
<vigo> Instaled: (none)
<vigo> so that's what's missing?
<vigo> Saviq, ^ should I have it installed?
<Saviq> vigo, new dependency inserted into Build-Depends only, can you please install and continue testing and we'll fix that in the mean time
<Saviq> this is the offending MP https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/unity8/launcher-tooltips/+merge/308903
<vigo> Saviq, I installe it and unity8 started :)
<vigo> installed*
<vigo> I'll keep testing ;)
<Saviq> yup, sorry about that
<vigo> Saviq, no worries :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Preparing packages
<vigo> Saviq, how long it will take?
<Saviq> vigo, should be a few more minutes to build, then I'll put it back to Lander: Approved so britney takes it on, it's probably ~2h from then to go into QA: Ready
<Saviq> but you shouldn't need to wait for that, you can see in the package diff https://launchpadlibrarian.net/295375615/unity8_8.15+17.04.20161125-0ubuntu1_8.15+17.04.20161129-0ubuntu1.diff.gz that the only real change is the Depends: addition
<vigo> Saviq, I'll test another  silo(a fast one) we've got ready for QA and then I'll take it again
<Saviq> kk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Successfully built
<Saviq> vigo, FYI, 2202 is Lander: Approved again
<vigo> Saviq, great! thank you I'll be with it in a bit :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2222 QA Signoff: Approved
<mardy> sil2100: could you please publish this? ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Successfully built
<sil2100> mardy: on it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2222 Publishing packages
<mardy> sil2100: thanks!
<vigo> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> vigo, hey
<vigo> Saviq, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23531935/ this doesn't work for me :\ I'm hitting an error
<Saviq> lemme try again
<Saviq> vigo, so, do you see results in the tool?
<Saviq> what kind of error do you hit?
<vigo> Saviq, https://pastebin.canonical.com/172172/ this is what I get when running  unity-scope-tool
<Saviq> vigo, oh, you're doing that on unity8?
<Saviq> vigo, should work with --desktop_file_hint=unity8
<Saviq> or a unity7 session is enough
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2222 Proposed pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (xenial/online-accounts-api)
<vigo> Saviq, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2238 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2238 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/libqtdbusmock, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Preparing packages
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please recycle https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2202-excuses/2016-11-29_13:00:02/2202_vivid_excuses.html and https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2202-excuses/2016-11-29_13:00:02/2202_xenial_excuses.html for us - we're working on getting stable(r) tests again, but it will take a moment
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> On it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Successfully built
<xnox_foo> trainguards, test
<xnox_foo> trainguards, test
<xnox> done
<xnox> i can help with things, if people need me. I'm not very advanced bileto driver, but should be able to sort out most things.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/media-hub, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-
<xnox> if there is stuff i don't know how to do, i'll ping other guards.
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> xnox: thanks!
<sil2100> xnox: remember - you don't have to actively do anything when me or Mirv are around, but it's always good to have some reliable backup
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2226 Preparing packages
<Saviq> sil2100, sorry for bugging, did you trigger the two reds? I can only see one of them in http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#pkg-unity8
<sil2100> Oh man, possibly the second didn't happen
<sil2100> Ok let me re-try
<Saviq> thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, I think this time all went well
<Saviq> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2237 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2226 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2237 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2226 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2238 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 QA Signoff: Approved
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 - it's QA: ACK, just waiting for the two restarted flakies
<Saviq> or mterry ↑
<sil2100> Saviq: ACK
<vigo> Saviq, I already finished with 2202
<vigo> :)
<sil2100> Saviq: publishing!
<Saviq> vigo, yup, thanks a bunch!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Publishing packages
<vigo> Saviq, yw =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2238 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2237 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2226 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Failed to build (vivid/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/gst-plugins-bad0.10, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/
<vigo> tsdgeos, ping
<tsdgeos> vigo: hi
<vigo> tsdgeos, I installed silo 2234 but when I run this https://unity8-policykit-agent.readthedocs.io/en/latest/#manual-integration-test-plan
<vigo> I have no unity8 dialog and I'm requested from cli
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> let me see
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2237 Failed to build
<tsdgeos> vigo: yes, you're right, that doesn't work, i can try to convine you that what i changed didn't break that ^_^
<tsdgeos> tedg: the unity8-policykit-agent doesn't seem to work
<tsdgeos> pkexec gets us the command line client, not an unity8 dialog
<tsdgeos> tedg: does that only work on the phone and not on the desktop?
 * tsdgeos tries
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<vigo> tsdgeos, hehe trying too
 * vigo -
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/libqtdbusmock)
<tsdgeos> vigo: nah doesn't seem to work either
<tsdgeos> tbh i know nothing about this i just made it not crash :D
<tsdgeos> but yeah it seems as if it didn't do much
<vigo> tsdgeos, hehe ok np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Dependency wait (zesty/lxqt-qtplugin). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve, zesty/qtmir-gles). Ready to build (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtubuntu
<vigo> is not crashing after all :P
<vigo> I could just file a bug for that I guess
<tsdgeos> i'll leave it up to you
<tsdgeos> i may have some time to investigate why it doesn't actaully work at all
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-
<tsdgeos> if tedg points me on the right direction
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Currently building (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-sound). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-messages). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-power, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2112 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
<vigo> tsdgeos, fine for me I'll land it as is not crashing but file the bug
<vigo> to track it
<vigo> tsdgeos, ok I'm re-thinking it
<vigo> the bug was introduced by the silo so it'll be better fail it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 QA Signoff: Approved
<tsdgeos> vigo: the bug was introduced by this silo?
<tsdgeos> vigo: that's not what i am seeing here
<vigo> tsdgeos, I removed it from my laptop and the prompt worked fine in unity8 O_o
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> fail it then
<tsdgeos> i'll have a look tomorrow
<tsdgeos> very close to my eod
<vigo> tsdgeos, ok!
<vigo> me too :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-application, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2234 QA Signoff: Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2240 Preparing packages
<rvr> robru: I can't install this silo
<rvr>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/2194
<rvr> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/2194'.
<rvr> ERROR: '~ci-train-ppa-service' user or team does not exist.
<rvr> robru: Do you know why?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2237 Preparing packages
<rvr> Bah, no network
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2226 Preparing packages
<rvr> jgdx: ping
<jbicha> Trevinho: could you check if the gtest patch from bug 1521177 is still necessary?
<ubot5`> bug 1521177 in gtest (Ubuntu) "TEST_P fails with new G++ because of Property_CopyBaseTypeConstructor_Test::gtest_registering_dummy_' defined but not used" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521177
<jbicha> gtest is now provided by the googletest source package, bug 1645799
<ubot5`> bug 1645799 in gtest (Ubuntu) "Please remove google-mock,gtest (replaced by googletest)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645799
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2237 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2240 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2226 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libappindicator). Successfully built (zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/sni-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-api, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2226 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2232 Publishing packages
<rvr> kenvandine: This MP needs review https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/gtest_1_8/+merge/311968
<rvr> jgdx: Take a look to the comments that I left on the trello card
<kenvandine> sigh....
<kenvandine> sorry, i'll get that approved asap
<rvr> np
<kenvandine> we need to land this to unblock other silos :/
<kenvandine> rvr, artmello just approved it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Preparing packages
<dobey> kenvandine: curious. why not using FindGMock from cmake-extras?
<kenvandine> just following what udm did :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-transf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2232 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/media-hub, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (zesty/indicator-printers). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gallery-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/address-book-service, vivid/camera-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gallery-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/camera-app, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gallery-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/med
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Preparing packages
<dobey> kenvandine: meh. all these random copies of cmake scripts :(
<kenvandine> dobey, :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Currently building (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-application, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-printers, zesty/i
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2232 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-control-center). Release pocket (zesty/indicator-printers)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/media-hub, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/addre
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Currently building (xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-sound). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-transfer). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-location). Uploading build (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/media-hub, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/histor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-transfer). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-location). Uploading build (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-applica
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/media-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Ready to build
<jgdx> rvr, will do. One sec
<mterry> robru: I've got a media-hub build that says it uploaded to the PPA but I'm starting to not believe it.  https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/2129/build/latest/  -- nothing in log that looks bad, but PPA just doesn't show anything (maybe LP is being slow, but it's usually on the ball for this)
<mterry> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2129/+packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/indicator-application, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-location, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-printers, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-transfer). Uploading build (xenial/indicator-appl
<robru> mterry: how long has it been? Worst case I've seen it take up to half an hour
<robru> mterry: also you should get an accept/reject mail these days so if you didn't get that yet it's probably just slow
<mterry> robru: oh wow ok -- it's only been like 5m but it's always seemed instantaneous to me, so I got antsy
<mterry> thx
<robru> mterry: yeah normally it's just a couple minutes but it's a batch-run job so it's subject to delays at times of high load
<robru> mterry: yw
 * robru > afk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2192 ACCEPTED queue
<jgdx> rvr, I've addressed two of those comments, and forwarded the other two to mzanetti since I wasn't really sure what the answers are.
<mzanetti> jgdx, rvr, both things might be open for dicussion with design. atm this is what is specced. I can see how they might not be ideal, but in any case, it's unity8's behavior, and nothing the settings app can do about
<mzanetti> you can open bugs for ubuntu-ux if you feel this should be addressed with higher priority
<cjwatson> robru,mterry: there's a DNS resolver outage at the moment, it's snarled some things up
<cjwatson> it's not a load thing
<cjwatson> should unstick in bulk once the resolver is fixed and webops kill the job that was stuck as a result
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (xenial/media-hub, zesty/media-hub). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/indicator-application, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-location, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-printers, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-location, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2192 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Pending binary packages (xenial/gallery-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/address-book-service, vivid/camera-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gallery-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/camera-app, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/mediaplayer-app, xenial/messagi
<cjwatson> robru,mterry: recovering/recovered now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (xenial/media-hub, zesty/media-hub). Successfully built (xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Currently building (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer). Needs building (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, x
<robru> cjwatson: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/media-hub, zesty/media-hub). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Currently building (zesty/indicator-application, zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-location, zesty/indicator
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/media-hub). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/media-hub, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Pending binary packages (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-transf
<charles> what now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/media-hub, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-transfer). Pending binary packages (zesty/indicator-sound). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-transfer). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-transfer). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2231 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/keeper). Successfully built (xenial/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-11-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2235 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2240 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2240 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/libqtdbusmock, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
<tsdgeos> vigo: great catch with yesterdays silo for pkexec-untiy8
<tsdgeos> sorry i failed so badly :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2234 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2234 Preparing packages
<tsdgeos> vigo: i'm repurposing the silo to basically the compile fix on zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 xenial/unity8: debdiff failed: see log for details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2234 Successfully built
<vigo> tsdgeos, no worries! :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity-api). Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2237 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity-api). Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Currently building (vivid/unity8). Dependency wait (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2226 QA Signoff: Approved
<rvr> jgdx: ping
<jgdx> rvr, pong
<rvr> jgdx: Silo 2194
<rvr> jgdx: The implementation is different to the design spec
<jgdx> rvr, how so?
<oSoMoN> rhuddie, sbalda: IIRC the QA team has some autopilot integration tests for touch devices that make use of the CPOs exposed by webbrowser-app, is that correct?
<rvr> jgdx: I see a single switch instead of three options with icons
<rhuddie> oSoMoN, Hi, yes, there are some webbrowser tests that use those CPOs
<oSoMoN> rhuddie, can you point me to those tests, please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2237 Successfully built
<jgdx> rvr, yeah, those things left out are not implemented by unity8 currently
<rhuddie> oSoMoN, sure. the tests themselves are here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-tests/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_system_tests/tests/test_with_webbrowser.py
<jgdx> rvr, I should have mentioned that divergence from the spec, I apologize.
<jgdx> it's also not something unity8 can implement currently, because it hinges on the multi monitor story (IIRC)
<rvr> jgdx: Ok
<rhuddie> oSoMoN, we have some additional CPO helpers which inherit from the upstream CPOs here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-tests/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_system_tests/helpers/webbrowser/_cpo.py
<oSoMoN> rhuddie, thanks!
<rvr> jgdx: Silo approved :)
<jgdx> rvr, thank you!
<oSoMoN> rhuddie, but those helpers don’t actually subclass the helpers bundled by webbrowser-app-autopilot, they re-implement them, right?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/libqtdbusmock, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
<rhuddie> oSoMoN, right, we're removing some of the upstream dependencies currently, the webbrowser app updates have just been done.
<oSoMoN> rhuddie, that’s good, because I’m in the process of getting rid of autopilot tests for webbrowser-app (rewriting them as QML tests)
<oSoMoN> that means I can actually remove the CPOs too
<rhuddie> oSoMoN, that's good timing then, it shouldn't have any impact on these tests
<vigo> tsdgeos, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Publishing packages
<jgdx> sil2100, hey, re: 2194, why is the u-themes diff so large?
<sil2100> jgdx: hey! Let me take a look
<jgdx> thx
<sil2100> jgdx: hard to say, it seems that the ubuntu-themes in the overlay wasn't upgraded since long for vivid and xenial
<sil2100> jgdx: I guess it was released straight to the archive usually, as there's a newer one in xenial-updates than in the overlay
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> Or rather even different
<sil2100> jgdx: did you contact the ubuntu-themes landers regarding releases of those? I think they never really triple-landed these packages in Bileto
<seb128> the landing were desktop oriented
<seb128> u7/gtk desktop rather
<jgdx> Laney, re: landing u-themes, can it be triple landed?
<seb128> so landers probably didn't think it was worth trying to land to old releases
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Proposed pocket (zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/camera-app, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/gallery-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/mediaplayer-app, zesty/messaging-app). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/address-book-service, vivid/camera-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gallery-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/addre
<seb128> jgdx, why does it need special ppa versions? can't the fixes just be SRUed to xenial?
<jgdx> seb128, I don't know what that means, sorry.
<jgdx> or what it entails
<seb128> jgdx, those "triple landing" at not standard ubuntu process and for special cases
<seb128> trying to rely on ubuntu maintainer to know them/play by those rule has its limitations
<seb128> at->are
<seb128> if you have bugfixes that could go through a normal SRU I would recommend doing that rather than diverging in a ppa which leads to issues like the one you describe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/address-book-service, zesty/history-service, zesty/indicator-printers, zesty/mediaplayer-app). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/h
<jgdx> seb128, so I'm landing this Launcher panel in USS, which currently needs to land in the vivid overlay, which means the u-themes deb needs to go into vivid overlay. And triple landings is what usually is desired.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2238 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (xenial/mediaplayer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 Preparing packages
<jgdx> well, it has to go into xenial+overlay too, come to think of it
<seb128> why?
<seb128> xenial is an actively maintained Ubuntu serie, any reason you couldn't get the changes as a SRU in Ubuntu?
<jgdx> we're building the u8 session snap on xenial+overlay, and the Launcher panel is very much desired there
<seb128> I guess xenial+overlay is based on Ubuntu xenial?
<seb128> so an official SRU would benefit it as well?
<jgdx> i wouldn't say this is an sru
<jgdx> it doesn't assume a low risk of regression
<seb128> hum, k
<jgdx> due to time it was decided to skip some important unit tests, e.g.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/nuntium, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenia
<jgdx> well, it's an SRU for u-themes
<jgdx> but not for USS
<seb128> right, I was speaking about ubuntu-themes only
<seb128> that's the component you have a diff one right?
<seb128> uss is probably on triple landings
<jgdx> seb128, yeah 2 mio line diff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/libqtdbusmock, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
<jgdx> trainguards: what's the recommended way forward here? silo 2194 might need to drop u-themes and land in parallel with an SRU for it.
<jgdx> sru for vivid and xenial
<seb128> jgdx, anyway I was just trying to understand the situation, but it likely got off triple landing because that's not a standard Ubuntu process and overhead for normal-distro-team people when doing changes
<xnox> jgdx, is there a conflict? ubuntu-themes looks harmless enough to just land as is? or is there a conflicting side-sru uploaded for ubuntu-themes behind 2194's back?
 * xnox would just land 2194 as is tbh...
<jgdx> xnox, not that I am aware, but I just wanted to make sure a 2m diff wouldn't clog up the pipes
<jgdx> use up the toner, etc
<xnox> hm. why is the diff so large?
<jgdx> see ^
 * xnox did not notice that, i thought it's just one icon as per merge proposal.
<xnox> if you are after just one icon, i expect srus of just one icon.
<tsdgeos> vigo: hi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Preparing packages
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys. could someone remove all the ubuntu-settings-components packages from this silo? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2224/+packages
<pete-woods> thanks!
<xnox> Source and binaries deleted by Dimitri John Ledkov:
<xnox> ubuntu-settings-components 0.12+17.04.20161125-0ubuntu1 in zesty
<xnox> ubuntu-settings-components 0.12+16.04.20161125-0ubuntu1 in xenial
<xnox> Deletion comment: <pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys. could someone remove all the ubuntu-settings-components packages from this silo? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2224/+packages
<xnox> pete-woods, it may take a wee while for lp to actually execute that =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app, zesty/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (vivid/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/address-book-service, vivid/camera-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gallery-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/camera-app, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gallery-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/mediaplayer-app, xenial/messaging-app, zesty/address-book-app
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2234 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/address-book-service, zesty/history-service, zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2235 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2226 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2238 Successfully built
<pete-woods> xnox: no worries. thanks for setting it in motion :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libqtdbusmock, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/libqtdbusmock)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Generating diffs
<Laney> jgdx: I don't see why not
<jgdx> Laney, okay, thanks
<Laney> We will SRU stuff where necessary
<Laney> but if the overlay maintainers want to track trunk, that's up to them
<Laney> we separated the GTK theme into versioned directories to keep it backwards compatible
<Laney> so I think it's cool
<Laney> worth some testing though imho
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/nuntium, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2235 Proposed pocket (zesty/content-hub). Release pocket (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/address-book-service, zesty/history-service, zesty/indicator-printers, zesty/mediaplayer-app). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/h
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2238 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (xenial/mediaplayer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 zesty/camera-app: Failed to push to lp:camera-app. Check bot team membership and branch ownership
<rvr> robru_: Hi, there is something weird with frieza, stanging and bileto https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1646117
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1646117 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "bileto device-upgrade reboots frieza" [Undecided,New]
<pete-woods> xnox: could you also remove the unity8 packages from the same silo? (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2224/+packages)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Publishing packages
<mterry>  renato__ ^ 2213 error about lp:camera-app looks messed up
<renato__> mterry, thanks. I saw that, I am checking.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app, zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app)
<renato__> mterry, it says that I have a lock for the trunk? How this is possible :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Publish failed: Bad merges
<mterry> renato__: heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
<renato__> mterry, ok I break the lock. How I can try the merge again?
<mterry> renato__: I believe you just publish again.  It should be smart about it
<mterry> jgdx: you want me to publish silo 2194?
<renato__> kenvandine, could you try publish it again, please?  ^ ^ ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2226 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-download-manager). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
<kenvandine> renato__, which silo?
<renato__> kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213
<jgdx> mterry, yes, seems it would be okay. Thank you
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
<rvr> jgdx: Hey. I'm checking silo 2227, account-polld. I have no account-polld.log in .cache/upstart/
<rvr> jgdx: Tried to call it via dbus and "The name com.ubuntu.AccountPolld was not provided by any .service files"
<jgdx> rvr, on a device?
<rvr> jgdx: Yes
<jgdx> rvr, does $ start account-polld do anything?
<rvr> jgdx: start: Job is already running: account-polld
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Generating diffs
<jgdx> rvr, I wonder if you could stop it, then run it manually and see if there's any output?
<jgdx> rvr, so $ stop account-polld && /usr/bin/account-polld
<jgdx> this worked fine for me a week ago (this silo)
<rvr> stop account-polld
<rvr> stop: Unknown instance:
<rvr> Weird
<rvr> 2016/11/30 14:28:39 Issue while setting up the poll bus:bus name could not be take: name exists
<jgdx> rvr, that is weird
<jgdx> rvr, installing the silo as we speak
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/ubuntu-settings-comp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-printers, zesty/indicator-printers). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-themes). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-themes, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2238 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (xenial/mediaplayer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/nuntium, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/history-
<mterry> cjwatson, robru: the launchpad recipe for the u8 snap (https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+snap/unity8-session-silo) does not currently *prefer* its overlay source.  So in some situations (like libgstreamer-plugins-bad1.0-0 right now), we are getting the xenial version when we would like to have the overlay.  Is there a way to express that preference for a
<mterry> recipe (I think that's what the Touch image builders do -- prefer the overlay, right?)
<robru_> mterry: yeah they would use apt pinning to make sure the overlay version is always chosen over the archive version even if it's lower
<robru_> Not sure how you'd achieve that with snaps though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtu
<jgdx> rvr, works for me on the first run.
<rvr> jgdx: There is no account-polld.conf in /etc/init/
<jgdx> rvr, not sure what happened here. Maybe look in .cache/upstart/ubuntu-push-client.log and see if you find anything suspicious?
<rvr> jgdx: ubuntu-push-client.log is full of errors
<jgdx> rvr, account-polld doesn't install that, rather /usr/share/upstart/sessions/account-polld.conf
<jgdx> rvr, could you paste that to me?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2053 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/gallery-app). Successfully built (vivid/gallery-app, xenial/gallery-app)
<rvr> jgdx: There is a bug opened for ubuntu-push-client error, let me check
<rvr> jgdx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23558379/
<rvr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-push/+bug/1618388
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1618388 in Canonical System Image "ubuntu-push fails with panic: runtime error: cgo argument has Go pointer to Go pointer" [High,Confirmed]
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi folks. could I get unity8 removed from (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2224/+packages)
<pete-woods> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Diff missing (xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-themes). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings
<sil2100> pete-woods: on it!
<pete-woods> thanks!
<jgdx> rvr, arm64, right. Yeah, that's prob the reason for the account-polld failure
<sil2100> pete-woods: done, yw!
<pete-woods> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2222 Release pocket
<jgdx> rvr, so, to summarize, 2227 doesn't introduce the breakage you see on arm64, but that's rather due to u-push panicing. We need to fix that bug, but I don't know when that's going to be.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libqtdbusmock, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/libqtdbusmock)
<rvr> jgdx: So, it is not possible to test account-polld without ubuntu-push?
<jgdx> rvr, no, account-polld post messages to u-push via the Postal interface. If that hangs, account-polld will probably hang too.
<rvr> jgdx: I see
<rvr> jgdx: But there is nothing in the logs about that
<jgdx> u-push provides the postal inferface
<jgdx> rvr, but account-polld is probably hangig before logging
<rvr> jgdx: Ack
<jgdx> :(
<rvr> I'll try in a 32 bit image, then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
<rvr> jgdx: By the way, what's the problem with arm64 and ubuntu-push-client?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard,
<jgdx> rvr, google changed cgo pointer policy a while back, and it became apparent that we violated those new policies in many ways. But instead of fixing it, we just suppressed the warnings and now it's biting us in the behind.
<rvr> jgdx: I see
<rvr> jgdx: Silo approved
<jgdx> rvr, thx
<rvr> Works fine in rc-proposed
<timp> mvo: hello, can you register the snap name ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples on the canonical account? (I don't know if this is the best channel to ask this)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 Preparing packages
<mvo> timp: sure, can you share the snap with me?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can the vivid packages be deleted from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2243/+packages ? I initially incorrectly targetted a triple-landing, and have now updated the ticket to target xenial+zesty only
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it
<sil2100> oSoMoN: done :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, that was fast, thanks!
<timp> mvo: sure, let me build and upload it, sec.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Pending binary packages (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/nuntium, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/gsettings-
<sil2100> yw!
<mvo> timp: no rush, just email me the link to it and I upload
<timp> mvo: I have the link now, https://www.dropbox.com/s/n90andcm52nmkae/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples_1_amd64.snap?dl=0
<timp> mvo: it works, but I'll update it with a newer version soon when I figure out why it is so large (50MB)
<timp> it uses the ubuntu-app-platform snap so it should be smaller
<mvo> timp: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles: Failed to upload package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Dependency wait (zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 Failed to build
<mvo> timp: you have mail from the store (hopefully)
<timp> mvo: correct. Thank you :)
<mvo> yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Pending binary packages
<Saviq> robru_, would you please finalize https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 for us, we need a follow-up u-s-c ticket to fix britney (it's acually a Nov 30th bug...) https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 and I'd rather not do the merge dance myself
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/libqtdbusmock, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/libqtdbusmock)
<Saviq> the reason why unity8 didn't migrate is a new Depends that I was told "an archive admin will notice"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libqtdbusmock, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/libqtdbusmock)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
<Saviq> trainguards, would someone please finalize https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 for us, we need a follow-up u-s-c ticket to fix britney (it's acually a Nov 30th bug...) https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 and I'd rather not do the merge dance myself
<Saviq> the reason why unity8 didn't migrate is a new Depends that I was told "an archive admin will notice"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Uploading build (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2237 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2237 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (zesty/mir). Pending binary packages (xenial/mir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
<robru_> Saviq: what do you mean "an archive admin will notice?"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
<robru> Saviq: does the new usc in 2244 fix the autopkgtest failures I'm seeing in 2202?
<Saviq> robru, yes exactly
<dobey> lol the unsatisfiable depends is a bit weird
<Saviq> robru, seb128 called in a "component mismatch" where the source is in main but binary isn't, and that an archive admin will take notice and ack the new binary into main
<dobey> oh yeah
<dobey> why didn't seb take care of it? isn't he an AA?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2237 Successfully built
<dobey> wish autopkgtests could be smarter about component mismatch though
<robru> oh I see.
<robru> Saviq: ok, merging
<Saviq> robru, ack, thanks
<Saviq> dobey, not sure, he said my work is done on that :)
<robru> Saviq: you're welcome, sorry I didn't get your first ping, was afk
<dobey> Saviq: is that the final triple landing for u8?
<Saviq> dobey, yes
<dobey> YAY
<Saviq> robru, no worries, thanks
<robru> ooooh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
<dobey> can finally make a branch for u8 then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build (vivid/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Pending binary packages (xenial/miral, zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Uploading build (xenial/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Dependency wait (zesty/lxqt-qtplugin). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2112 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-transfer). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-printers). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Pending binary packages (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-transfer). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-transfer). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-ses
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-printers). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-transfer). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Diff missing (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2232 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-printers). Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-printers). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2232 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-control-center). Release pocket (zesty/indicator-printers)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-application, zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/libqtdbusmock, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/libqtdbusmock)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-printers). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/in
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2235 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/cmake-extras). Successfully built (xenial/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-printers). Pending binary packages (xenial/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-da
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-printers). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Pending binary packages (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Successfully built
<Saviq> jibel, morning, can you please mark https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 QA: Ready - the britney failure is due to unity8 being stuck in proposed http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8 - nothing to do with this silo
<jibel> Saviq, morning
<jibel> Saviq, sure, I'll have a look
<Saviq> tx
<jibel> done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2245 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2245 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2232 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> trainguards: could you please do a source copy of all packages in https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/oxide/+packages to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2148/+packages ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 Ready to build (xenial/oxide-qt, zesty/oxide-qt). Successfully built (vivid/oxide-qt)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it
<sil2100> oSoMoN: source copies performed
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, why is 2194 stuck in proposed?
<xnox> looking
<sil2100> jgdx: failing autopkgtests it seems
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-system-settings -> claims that updating ubuntu-system-settings, makes unity8 from release pocket fail
<sil2100> ubuntu-settings-components I remember failing for no reason at all because of some qml tests IIRC
<sil2100> So you might want to poke someone to hint it if the failure doesn't make sense to you
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-themes -> causes ubuntu-settings-components/0.11+17.04.20161116.1-0ubuntu1 to fail
<jgdx> sil2100, who to poke?
<sil2100> jgdx: you can try ubuntu-release or ubuntu-devel for someone with autopkgtest infra powers
<sil2100> Usually I poked pitti
<sil2100> jgdx: but only if you check that the failure is unrelated to your landing
<jgdx> sil2100, okay, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Preparing packages
<ltinkl> jgdx, sil2100: this (https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244) should fix the u-s-c failures
<jgdx> ltinkl, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
<jgdx> wonder why they passed automated signoff
<sil2100> ltinkl: \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
<sil2100> jgdx: I think those are just really racy, but I don't remember the details anymore
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2151 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<jgdx> sil2100, sooo where does that leave the silo? :) In the hands of someone at ubuntu-devel?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2246 Preparing packages
<sil2100> jgdx: so the ubuntu-settings-components thing needs to be hinted by someone with the power, but you'd need to check the unity8 autopkgtest failures from here:
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-system-settings
<sil2100> The first regression for amd64 seems to need a re-try
<sil2100> I can do that, as I think some RAM quota has been reached which might have caused the failure
<sil2100> But the second Regression, i386, seems to fail with some cmake error?
<jgdx> sil2100, both are qmluitests failing, but I can't see how they failed
<sil2100> jgdx: in the second I see: "CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-3.7/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:419 (message):"
<sil2100> jgdx: I guess  that's a valid failure?
<sil2100> Re-running the first one
<jgdx>  sil2100 do you have a link to that failure? Direct?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub)
<sil2100> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/i386/u/unity8/20161130_191225_969eb@/log.gz
<jgdx> oh right thx
<sil2100> Look for the string I pasted
<sil2100> I doubt cmake failing is a valid thing happening in an autopkgtest
<sil2100> Would a re-run help in this case?
<jgdx> one sec
<jgdx> sil2100, yeah, could you? It's a bit worrying that it fails like that, but let's do a re-run?
<jgdx> Saviq, hey, does that error make sense to you? ^
<jgdx> tests/mocks/Unity/Launcher/CMakeLists.txt:1 (pkg_check_modules) A required package was not found
<sil2100> Ok, re running
<sil2100> It's indeed strange, if it was a real issue I would expect it to die in the silo as well
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/libqtdbusmock, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/libqtdbusmock)
<jgdx> yeah, and there's just one packaging change in the silo, which is test dep on us-components
<Saviq> jgdx, sil2100, unity8 stuck in proposed, that's the reason for the above
<sil2100> Saviq: ah, hm, ok
<Saviq> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8
<Saviq> seb128 said an archive admin "will notice" the component mismatch (because the new Depends is in universe)
<Saviq> and that it's trivial to do the move, I'm not sure how to speed it up
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2151 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2247 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2246 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2247 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2246 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api). Uploading build (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2247 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2246 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2238 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
<Trevinho> sil2100: can you please land https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2237 Publishing packages
<sil2100> Trevinho: on it
<Trevinho> sil2100: ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-printers, zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-ke
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2238 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-printers, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-ke
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2237 Proposed pocket
<mterry> sil2100: do you have any spare time today to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-touch-session/pulse-in-snap/+merge/306662 ?  (I'm picking on you just because you seem to have changed that package in the past)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2248 Preparing packages
<rvr> alan_g: Hi
<alan_g> rvr: hi back!
<sil2100> mterry: sure! Is it the final version?
<rvr> alan_g: So, is it a regression?
<sil2100> I remember taking a look at it already briefly but I guess remember seeing some changes being done there still
<mterry> sil2100: yeah fair question, I think I made a change this week for example
<mterry> sil2100: I believe it to be final
<sil2100> Excellent, on my plate today then
<mterry> sil2100: I took out the most squishy part this week, so it should be fairly tame
<mterry> thx
<alan_g> rvr: it is a bug. But IMO in qtubuntu-desktop rather than miral itself.
<alan_g> I know that there are a lot of fixes pending there that came up during work to integrate libmiral with qtmir
<rvr> alan_g: So, do we fail the silo?
<rvr> I can install 2180 to check whether it helps
<alan_g> rvr: I'm for passing the silo, the problems are elsewhere (and probably not new).
<rvr> alan_g: If you think that it doesn't harm...
<alan_g> 2180 won't help directly - miral needs rebuilding to match the new mir in there
<rvr> or break anything
<rvr> I guess I should check that the previous version has the same behavior
<alan_g> rvr: it won't break anything. And the area involved is under development right now.
<rvr> alan_g: Ack
<rvr> I am trying to downgrade miral
<alan_g> There's a pre-QA silo (2160) that ought to catch this and more besides. Until that progresses it isn't worth too much effort.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2249 Preparing packages
<alan_g> rvr: if you want to test the previous release you should grab the miral-desktop script from this one (it's new, but can be used to launch the previous version and saves a load of manual steps).
<rvr> Oh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
<alan_g> I can list the steps if that helps
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2248 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2249 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/url-dispatcher). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Pending binary packages
<rvr> alan_g: Ok, same result with the previous version (0.4 in overlay).
<rvr> alan_g: Approving the silo
<alan_g> rvr: thanks. Just a random thought: does qterminal work in the normal session?
<rvr> alan_g: Yes, it does
<alan_g> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-printers, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetim
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2240 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2248 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2249 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Pending binary packages (xenial/keeper). Successfully built (zesty/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2249 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2248 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2249 Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/url-dispatcher). Uploading build (xenial/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2249 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Pending binary packages (xenial/miral, zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
<Saviq> mterry, unity8 migrated, btw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/nuntium, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/nun
<rvr> rmescandon: Bileto says that there are new changes in silo 1319 and it needs rebuild, again.
<Saviq> rvr, I'd say renato__ pushed to trunk on mistake https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/trunk
<rvr> o_O
<renato__> humm I pushed a change on snapcraft file
<Saviq> renato__, did you want to push to trunk directly?
<renato__> yes, since it was only a snapcraft file
<Saviq> renato__, you never want to do that, because then train gets screwed
<Saviq> IMO you should $ bzr push -d lp:messaging-app -r 607 lp:messaging-app
<Saviq> and land your snapcraft changes as usual
<Saviq> through the train
<Saviq> or at least wait until there's no silos under review...
<renato__> yes I can revert it.
<renato__> rvr, Saviq , done
<Saviq> renato__, no, that's not it
<Saviq> renato__, you have to push --overwrite revision 607
<renato__> Saviq, ok.
<Saviq> renato__, let me
<Saviq> renato__, rvr, it's done
<renato__> thanks
<renato__> sorry for that guys I did not notice that there is a silo with messaging app
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/gallery-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/content-hub, vivid/gallery-app, xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> trainguards: could you please add ~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/2148 as a build dependency of https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2243 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Currently building (vivid/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
<robru> oSoMoN: no can do. Bileto has some idea of what the ppa depends "should" be and will reset them every time it notices they're different than it expects (so every 20 minutes).
<robru> oSoMoN: you'll need to either merge those tickets, or copy the relevant packages from one ppa to the other
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2246 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<Saviq> robru, hey, something's gone real weird in this silo https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160#audit_log
<Saviq> robru, check out the changelog diff http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/qtmir/qtmir-ubuntu-zesty-2160/revision/576
<robru> Saviq: i don't see anything weird? What's not looking right to you?
<Saviq> robru, the last debian/changelog entry is for the previous release
<Saviq> just date & author changed
<Saviq> robru, how can this diff be !weird? it's the release diff http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/qtmir/qtmir-ubuntu-zesty-2160/revision/576#debian/changelog
<robru> Saviq: that's exactly what diffs look like when you supply your own changelog. bileto updates the generated version number and timestamp.
<Saviq> robru, oh ok I think I see what's happened
<robru> Saviq: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/qtmir/qtmir-ubuntu-zesty-2160/revision/575?start_revid=576#debian/changelog here's your problem. your supplied changelog is getting merged wrongly.
<Saviq> robru, yeah it's not the latest any more
<Saviq> dandrader, ↑
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, got it
<robru> dandrader: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/miral-qt-integration/+merge/312244 nah the input merge is also wrong
<oSoMoN> robru, if you allow me, that sucks
<oSoMoN> it could take a week to land that other silo
<oSoMoN> robru, so can you do a binary copy of all packages in 2148 to 2243 ? (I mean once 2148 is done building, which should be soon)
<robru> oSoMoN: sorry, side effect of ephemeral PPAs. they can't be created atomically so it has to be paranoid about half-created PPAs if bileto crashes during PPA creation. at the start of every job it checks all the PPA properties to ensure they're correct, and corrects anything that isn't correct. This also allows for changing a ticket between SRU and overlay
<robru> releases, it dynamically adds or removes the overlay PPA as a dependency.
<Saviq> robru, oSoMoN, simple solution: have support for silo "prerequisites" :)
<robru> oSoMoN: sil was also having trouble with PPA dependencies, I asked him to file a bug about it so I could understand what he was trying to do but he never did
<robru> Saviq: yeah it seems a reasonable idea.
<Saviq> robru, his was a "I don't want overlay, only stable snapshot" - for cherry picking
<Saviq> so not as easy to solve (unless you give a field "overlay PPA" or some such)
<robru> Saviq: right well the "dest" field used to be free-form instead of a drop down, we could go back to that so you can put any PPA in there...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Successfully built
<Saviq> oSoMoN, is your silo dealing with the xenial vs. overlay oxide mismatch?
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23564574/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2246 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> Saviq, it would fix the issue, indeed
<Saviq> actually
<Saviq> oSoMoN, can we just copy oxide-qt from xenial-updates into the overlay?
<oSoMoN> Saviq, nope, it needs to be rebuilt
<Saviq> oSoMoN, well, that's what I meant, source copy
<Saviq> well, it needs a version bump anyway
<Saviq> just asking if it's safe to do
<Saviq> like, if it's in -updates, it's good enough to go into the overlay, no?
<oSoMoN> Saviq, I’ve got silo https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2148/ that’s almost done building, so I think we’d rather publish that one
<oSoMoN> should be, ask QA if they’re ok with it :)
<Saviq> oSoMoN, yeah I saw that that's basically it
 * Saviq feels a dejá vu... this process is broken...
 * oSoMoN agrees
<Saviq> we should've landed to overlay before it got SRUd
<oSoMoN> yes
<dobey> i don't think that would work
<Saviq> well, it would, if the overlay version was higher already
<dobey> if that would work, then the "it needs to be rebuilt" argument doesn't hold, and we shouldn't even need to copy into overlay at that point
<Saviq> dobey, it would work, if the versions were different, and the overlay one higher
<dobey> the reason it has to be maintained in both has nothing to do with the version number itself; the version numbering is a side effect of the problem
<dobey> Saviq: well, "work" in that you're just doing the same amount of work in only a slightly different way at that point
<Saviq> dobey, well, yes, I'm only trying to fix the fact that overlay's broken now, unless you've got pinning set up (and the silos don't, so you can't build anything with B-D on -web)
<dobey> the only good solution to "why do we have to keep building this thing twice" is to fix it so we don't have to build it twice
<Saviq> dobey, sure, that means SRUing Qt in this case :)
<Saviq> or, well, snaps :)
<robru> snappy future can't come soon enough
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2246 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
<Saviq> so we don't need the overlay in the first place
<dobey> well, snaps that aren't built from debs; but you still need the debs to build the snaps against
<dobey> fun times :)
<robru> Saviq: does snappy seriously mean an end to overlay PPA? hot diggity that never occurred to me
<dobey> well unless you want to spend 24 hours to build webbrowser-app or whatever
<dobey> robru: yes/no
<Saviq> robru, dobey, just build the snap from devel :)
<dobey> f* no :)
<robru> dobey: I'm ok with 24h build times if it means dropping the overlay pinning nightmare ;-)
<dobey> if you want to get rid of overlay, then we need to SRU things
<Saviq> oh so you weren't there? we totally wanna build from devel :)
<dobey> "we"
<robru> dobey: not with snaps though, snaps could just be built on zesty and then run on xenial because they contain all their own libs that they're built against ;-
<dobey> that is to say, yes we should build from devel, but only as a means to ensure we aren't continually breaking things when we get to the next LTS so we don't have to spend 3 months just fixing broken builds
<robru> ;-)
<dobey> robru: i think you minsunderstood what i said there :)
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> zesty is bloody broken
<robru> oSoMoN: can you ping me when those builds are done?
<dobey> mterry: ^^ :)
<oSoMoN> robru, will do
<robru> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Currently building (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2246 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/content-hub, vivid/gallery-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/content-hub, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
 * robru -> afk for a couple hours...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
<boiko> rvr: hi, any updates on silo 1319? we want to land that sooner rather than later (it is blocking the landing of messaging-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2226 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-printers, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2237 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-themes). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-themes, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Diff missing (xenial/indicator-keyboard). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-app
<dobey> trainguards: can someone please delete indicator-keyboard from silo 2188 ^^?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-printers, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth,
<dobey> tedg, mterry: can you delete indicator-keyboard from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2188/+packages please? some very weird thing going on in zesty, and want to get the rest of the stuff landed at least
<dobey> bah i'll just abandon and rebuild
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Abandoning ticket
<tedg> Ah, sorry.
<tedg> Was on the other computer.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2251 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2251 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Uploading build (zesty/qtubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2251 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2251 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2251 Pending binary packages (zesty/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2251 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-printers, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
<tedg> It seems like LP is failing to pull a parts list when building snaps
<tedg> Is anyone else seeing that?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-printers, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/cmake-extras). Successfully built (xenial/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Pending binary packages (xenial/cmake-extras). Successfully built (zesty/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 Diff missing (xenial/oxide-qt). Pending binary packages (zesty/oxide-qt). Successfully built (vivid/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> trainguards: could you please do a binary copy of oxide-qt (xenial,zesty) from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2148 to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2243 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 Diff missing (xenial/oxide-qt, zesty/oxide-qt). Successfully built (vivid/oxide-qt)
<robru> oSoMoN: one sec
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 Bad merges (zesty/account-polld). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld)
<robru> oSoMoN: ok done, good luck
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks mate!
<robru> oSoMoN: yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 Diff missing (xenial/oxide-qt, zesty/oxide-qt). Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app, zesty/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2240 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2240 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<jamesh> trainguards: I'm getting an automated signoff failure for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 -- it looks like some kind of dependency issue for qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu, but I'm not quite sure what: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-2242/xenial/amd64/q/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/20161202_064214_972f8@/log.gz
<jamesh> The silo only updates cmake-extras, which doesn't seem to be part of the dependency problem, so I'm not quite sure what is going on
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2240 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 Diff missing (xenial/oxide-qt, zesty/oxide-qt). Successfully built (vivid/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 Diff missing (xenial/oxide-qt, zesty/oxide-qt). Pending binary packages (xenial/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (zesty/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 zesty/oxide-qt: debdiff failed: see log for details
<oSoMoN> trainguards: why does bileto say that diffs are missing for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 , if they have been generated (apparently) successfully?
<xnox> oSoMoN, i think it takes time for it to get its brain straight
<xnox> i have noticed things like that before.
<oSoMoN> so it’s just slow in the morning, just like me
<oSoMoN> Saviq, if you have silos blocked on oxide, you can ask trainguards to do a binary copy of oxide-qt from silo 2148 to your silo (just make sure not to publish oxide when publishing your silos)
<Saviq> oSoMoN, ack, tx
<oSoMoN> Saviq, and re- our conversation yesterday, a simple source copy from xenial-security to the overlay PPA wouldn’t do the trick, as the packaging is slightly different between the archive and the overlay
<Saviq> oSoMoN, yeah yeah and we need a higher version
<oSoMoN> that, too
<xnox> jamesh, yakkety does not deserve fixed cmake-extras, ok. It does look weird, seems like things are broken in xenial at the moment - e.g. things cannot be co-installed =/
<xnox> oSoMoN, is jamesh too blocked on oxide from ^^^^^ ?!
 * xnox goes to find coffee and online queue for adele tickets
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 Diff missing (xenial/oxide-qt, zesty/oxide-qt). Successfully built (xenial/webbrowser-app, zesty/webbrowser-app)
<oSoMoN> xnox, I don’t know, which silo is that?
<xnox> oSoMoN, jamesh> trainguards: I'm getting an automated signoff failure for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 -- it looks like some kind of dependency issue for qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu, but I'm not quite sure what: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-2242/xenial/amd64/q/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/20161202_064214_972f8@/log.gz
<jamesh> xnox: bileto doesn't give an option to multi-target a landing to yakkety.  Since no one else is likely to be building new stuff on yakkety, I don't think it is worth targetting specially
<alan_g> sil2100: (sorry for repeating, but I lost internet just after asking) is there anything blocking landing 2240, or is it just waiting for attention?
<xnox> oSoMoN, look at autopkgtest url it has things "oxide explode can no install"
<xnox> alan_g, use trainguards i did not see your highlight.
<alan_g> trainguards: is there anything blocking landing 2240, or is it just waiting for attention?
<xnox> alan_g, looks good to me to land.
<alan_g> ;)
<xnox> i take it test plan was executed.
<alan_g> It was. rvr was on it yesterday
<xnox> wow, you did not break abi =)
<xnox> nice
<sil2100> alan_g: we prefer publishings to be a 'per request' thing ;) So if you have a silo you can't publish yourself, just poke us like you did just now
<sil2100> I try to browse through the publishable page once a day anyway, but yeah
<jamesh> ah.  so we've got a new oxide-qt in xenial-security which is shadowing the version in stable-phone-overlay, and is not quite compatible?
<xnox> found why it did not publish "2016-12-02 08:24:43,720 ERROR Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK"
<xnox> alan_g, packaging changes look good.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 Successfully built
<alan_g> I guess I've just been lucky before. ;)
<xnox> alan_g, publishing.... we shall see what bileto thinks of it =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2240 Publishing packages
<alan_g> xnox: thanks
<oSoMoN> jamesh, yes, that’s the problem indeed (because the Qt versions in xenial proper and in xenial+overlay are different, and oxide depends on qtbase-abi-*)
<oSoMoN> jamesh, silo 2148 addresses that
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: is there a known issue with autopilot tests (in general) on devices? I get lots of suspicious failures, it looks like it’s not even trying to touch/tap where instructed to do so
<jibel> rhuddie,  ^ do you know?
<rhuddie> oSoMoN, what device are you testing on?
<oSoMoN> rhuddie, arale
<oSoMoN> rc-proposed, latest image
<rhuddie> oSoMoN, I'll take a look to see if I can reproduce
<oSoMoN> rhuddie, the only thing I did was upgrade to oxide 1.18.5, I will re-flash rc-proposed clean and test again, just in case oxide is the culprit
<rhuddie> oSoMoN, ok, lets see
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2240 Proposed pocket (zesty/miral). Release pocket (xenial/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
<oSoMoN> rhuddie, confirmed, autopilot tests still fail in weird ways, apparently not even trying to do anything, and that’s with the stock rc-proposed image on arale
<oSoMoN> they passed a couple of days ago
<oSoMoN> 3 days ago to be precise, that’s when I ran them last
<jibel> rhuddie, new qtmir and unity8 have been released 3 days ago
<oSoMoN> looks like http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en/arale/474.commitlog could be to blame
 * oSoMoN flashes image 473
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
<rhuddie> oSoMoN, jibel, yes, a screen geometry update has landed in qtubuntu, we'll need to make an update to autopilot
<oSoMoN> rhuddie, is there a bug report to track the problem?
<oSoMoN> and btw I confirm that my autopilot tests run fine with image 473
<rhuddie> oSoMoN, not currently, I'll do it shortly and let you know. thanks for checking.
<oSoMoN> cheers
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Pending binary packages (xenial/miral, zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 zesty/account-polld: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~d.filoni/account-polld/lp1481202_rebased. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2251 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2251 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2253 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/account-polld). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld)
<rhuddie> oSoMoN, jibel, this is the bug for the autopilot failures: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1646793
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1646793 in qtubuntu "Autopilot touch input using incorrect screen geometry" [Critical,In progress]
<rhuddie> there is a fix already in progress for qtubuntu
<jibel> rhuddie, we really need to make the system tests block these landings.
<rhuddie> jibel, agreed, even just a very basic test
<jamesh> jibel: is there anything else I need to do to https://trello.com/c/jlE7eAJm/3832-2219-2219-storage-provider-webdav-jamesh to get the "blocked" label removed?  The card seems to be stuck in the first column.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2240 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
<jibel> jamesh, no it's fine. moved to the testing queue
<jamesh> jibel: awesome.  Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Pending binary packages (xenial/libqtdbusmock, zesty/libqtdbusmock). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2256 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/telephony-service). boiko not authorized to upload nuntium (vivid/nuntium, xenial/nuntium, zesty/nuntium). boiko not authorized to upload telepathy-qt (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepath
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2224 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2258 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2258 zesty/hud: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/hud/use-cmake-extras-for-gmock
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2257 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2258 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2251 QA Signoff: Approved
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, silo 2194 should be good to go now, the unity8 autopkg issue is supposedly resolved and the us-components test issue has a fix in a silo.
<xnox> jgdx, should i publish it then? =)
<jgdx> xnox, I think mterry did yesterday
<xnox> true.
<ogra_> sil2100, (just noticed you are not in #snappy so i'm asking here) ... looking at https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/ubuntu-image/pull/100 does that mean the system-data partition can now live anywhere in the image (i.e. not at the end anymore) ?
<xnox> anything left to do? finalize?
<xnox> is ubuntu-themes still stuck?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 QA Signoff: Approved
<ogra_> sil2100, if thats the case we need to look at the resize code alongside, since that assumes the writable partition at the end
<ogra_> (i.e. we need to suppress resizing if the rootfs isnt the last partition)
<xnox> however the stuck ubuntu-themes are from a different silo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2258 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2246 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2258 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2257 zesty/indicator-applet: debdiff failed: see log for details
<vigo_> renato__, ping
<renato__> vigo_, hey
<vigo_> renato__, looks like there is no way to run mediaplayer-app in frieza64
<renato__> vigo_, frieza64 is the tablet?
<vigo_> renato__, yes, with xenial
<renato__> vigo_, what is the error?
<renato__> vigo_, do you know if it worked before?
<vigo_> without the silo installed I ged "unsupported format"
<vigo_> get*
<renato__> vigo_, probably related with media media-hub
<renato__> let me ask the guys that are working on media-hub
<vigo_> renato__, ok I'll file the bug and paste it
<renato__> vigo_, nice thanks. Plead add media-hub into the project list
<vigo_> renato__, sure :)
<davmor2> renato__, vigo_: it never worked on xenial as far as I know
<vigo_> davmor2, there are many things that never worked on xenial with the m10 :\
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Publishing packages
<vigo_> renato__, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1646845
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1646845 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "Cannot play videos in arm64, unsupported format or playback backend errors" [Undecided,New]
<renato__> vigo_, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Proposed pocket (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/history-service, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/nuntium, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telepathy-qt, zesty/telephony-service). Release pocket (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/nuntium, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/lig
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2259 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Proposed pocket (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telepathy-qt, zesty/telephony-service). Release pocket (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/nuntium, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 zesty/url-dispatcher: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/start-after-unity8
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: I just approved https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 (in case you want to start validating without waiting on the automated signoff)
<rvr> oSoMoN: We don't do that :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2260 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> rvr: I was just saying in case your queue was empty, but I see it’s not
<rvr> oSoMoN: Even if the queue is empty, we wait until the automated tests have passed
<oSoMoN> rvr, it’s a known fact that automated signoff is sometimes unbearably slow/long to run, and when a silo unblocks others it might be wise to start validating ahead of time
<oSoMoN> but I don’t mean to tell you when you should do it, of course
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2258 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2258 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<pete-woods> trainguards: anyone happy to do a trivial packaging ack^ (https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2258/2016-12-02_12:36:56/zesty_hud_packaging_changes.diff)
<pete-woods> the silo (https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2258)
<pete-woods> it just adds a new dependency on cmake-extras to fix the gmock issue everyone has been seeing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2133 Preparing packages
<mterry> pete-woods: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2258 Publishing packages
<pete-woods> mterry: brilliant, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2133 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-printers, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2258 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2251 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2260 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2133 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Pending binary packages (vivid/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2258 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2260 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2251 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Release pocket (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2133 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-printers, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Pending binary packages (xenial/oxide-qt). Ready to build (zesty/oxide-qt). S
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2251 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Diff missing (xenial/oxide-qt). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-printers, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Ready to build (zesty/oxide-qt). Successfully
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can you please delete the oxide-qt packages from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2243 ?
<xnox> Source and binaries deleted by Dimitri John Ledkov:
<xnox> oxide-qt 1.18.5-0ubuntu1 in zesty
<xnox> oxide-qt 1.18.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.1+overlay1 in xenial
<xnox> Deletion comment: None
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2245 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh pete-woods michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2242 QA Signoff: Approved
<dobey> mterry, kenvandine: hey, can one of you do packaging ack and publish on https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 ? thanks
<mterry> looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-application, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-location, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-printers, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-power). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-settings-comp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-application, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-location, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session). Diff missing (xenial/oxide-qt). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-so
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Diff missing (xenial/oxide-qt). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/unity-scope-click, zesty/url-dispatcher). Ready to build (zesty/oxide-qt). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-a
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Diff missing (xenial/oxide-qt). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/unity-scope-click, zesty/url-dispatcher). Ready to build (zesty/oxide-qt). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Ready to build (zesty/oxide-qt). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libertine, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/oxide-qt, xenial/ubuntu-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Proposed pocket (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/telephony-service). Release pocket (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/nuntium, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/history-service, xenial/mess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-session). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-application, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-power). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-settings-comp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Proposed pocket (zesty/telephony-service). Release pocket (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/nuntium, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/nuntium, xenial/tele
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2244 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/uni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-power, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2245 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2245 Proposed pocket (zesty/mediascanner2). Release pocket (xenial/mediascanner2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/mediascanner2). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Ready to build (zesty/oxide-qt). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-network, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2245 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/mediascanner2, zesty/url-dispatcher). Ready to build (zesty/oxide-qt). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libertine, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/oxi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral). Uploading build (zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2257 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2257 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Pending binary packages (xenial/mir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2256 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2256 Publish failed: Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2256 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-11-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3051 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3051 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3052 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3052 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3052 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3052 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/barbican, bionic/designate, bionic/mistral, bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types, bionic/python-stestr, bionic/python-zunclient). Proposed pocket (bionic/python-os-testr). Release pocket (bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/murano, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3052 Ready to build (artful/heartbeat). Successfully built (artful/resource-agents)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3040 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (bionic/open-iscsi). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/exim4). Release pocket (bionic/amavisd-new, bionic/sysstat, bionic/tgt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3042 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-11-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/lightdm). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/lightdm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/lightdm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3042 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3042 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2674 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3042 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 Diff missing (xenial/libmbim). Pending binary packages (xenial/libqmi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Dependency wait (bionic/breeze, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/ksysguard, bionic/kwin, bionic/oxygen, bionic/plasma-desktop, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/plasma-vault, bionic/plasma-workspace, bionic/powerdevil). Diff missing (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/drkonqi, bioni
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-11-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Dependency wait (bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kwin, bionic/oxygen, bionic/plasma-desktop, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/plasma-workspace, bionic/powerdevil). Diff missing (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Dependency wait (bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kwin, bionic/oxygen, bionic/plasma-desktop, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/plasma-workspace, bionic/powerdevil). Diff missing (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Dependency wait (bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/oxygen, bionic/plasma-desktop, bionic/plasma-workspace, bionic/powerdevil). Diff missing (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kg
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Dependency wait (bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/oxygen, bionic/plasma-desktop, bionic/plasma-workspace, bionic/powerdevil). Diff missing (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kg
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Dependency wait (bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/plasma-desktop, bionic/powerdevil). Diff missing (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kscree
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Dependency wait (bionic/kmenuedit). Diff missing (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/ksshaskpas
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Diff missing (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/ksshaskpass, bionic/ksysguard, bionic/kwallet-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3052 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/barbican, bionic/designate, bionic/mistral, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types, bionic/python-stestr, bionic/python-zunclient). Proposed pocket (bionic/python-os-testr). Release pocket (bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/barbican, bionic/designate, bionic/mistral, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types, bionic/python-os-testr, bionic/python-stestr, bionic/python-zunclient). Release pocket (bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/murano, b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3056 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3056 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3056 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3056 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 NEW queue (bionic/drkonqi, bionic/plasma-vault). Proposed pocket (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/kss
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 NEW queue (bionic/drkonqi, bionic/plasma-vault). Proposed pocket (bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/ksshaskpass, bionic/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3002 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 NEW queue (bionic/drkonqi, bionic/plasma-vault). Proposed pocket (bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/ksshaskpass, bionic/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 NEW queue (bionic/drkonqi, bionic/plasma-vault). Proposed pocket (bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/ksshaskpass, bionic/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 NEW queue (bionic/drkonqi, bionic/plasma-vault). Proposed pocket (bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/ksshaskpass, bionic/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3057 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3057 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 NEW queue (bionic/drkonqi, bionic/plasma-vault). Proposed pocket (bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/ksshaskpass, bionic/ksysguard, bionic/kwa
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-11-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3006 Diff missing (artful/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/ceph)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 NEW queue (bionic/drkonqi, bionic/plasma-vault). Proposed pocket (bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/ksshaskpass, bionic/ksysguard, bionic/kwa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3057 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3057 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 NEW queue (bionic/drkonqi, bionic/plasma-vault). Proposed pocket (bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/ksysguard, bionic/kwallet-pam, bionic/kwa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 NEW queue (bionic/drkonqi, bionic/plasma-vault). Proposed pocket (bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/kwayland-integration, bionic/kwin, bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 NEW queue (bionic/drkonqi, bionic/plasma-vault). Proposed pocket (bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/kwayland-integration, bionic/kwin, bionic/libkscreen, bionic/libk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 NEW queue (bionic/drkonqi, bionic/plasma-vault). Proposed pocket (bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/kwayland-integration, bionic/kwin, bionic/libkscreen, bionic/libksysguard, bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 NEW queue (bionic/drkonqi, bionic/plasma-vault). Proposed pocket (bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/kwayland-integration, bionic/kwin, bionic/libkscreen, bionic/libksysguard, bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Proposed pocket (bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/kwayland-integration, bionic/kwin, bionic/libkscreen, bionic/libksysguard, bionic/milou, bionic/plasma-integration
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/barbican, bionic/designate, bionic/horizon, bionic/mistral, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types, bionic/python-os-testr, bionic/python-stestr, bionic/python-zunclient). Release pocket (bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/keystone, bionic/murano, b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Proposed pocket (bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/kwayland-integration, bionic/kwin, bionic/libkscreen, bionic/libksysguard, bionic/milou, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/plasma-pa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Pending binary packages (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3059 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3059 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Proposed pocket (bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/kwayland-integration, bionic/kwin, bionic/libkscreen, bionic/libksysguard, bionic/milou, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/plasma-pa, bionic/plasma-vault, bionic/plasma-workspace). Release poc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Proposed pocket (bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/kwayland-integration, bionic/kwin, bionic/libksysguard, bionic/milou, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/plasma-pa, bionic/plasma-workspace). Release pocket (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze, bi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Proposed pocket (bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/kwayland-integration, bionic/kwin, bionic/libksysguard, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/plasma-workspace). Release pocket (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3057 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Proposed pocket (bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/kwayland-integration, bionic/kwin, bionic/libksysguard, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/plasma-workspace). Release pocket (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Proposed pocket (bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/kwayland-integration, bionic/kwin, bionic/libksysguard, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/plasma-workspace). Release pocket (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Proposed pocket (bionic/kwayland-integration, bionic/kwin, bionic/libksysguard, bionic/plasma-workspace). Release pocket (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfoce
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3060 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Proposed pocket (bionic/kwin, bionic/libksysguard, bionic/plasma-workspace). Release pocket (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bioni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3060 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3061 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3060 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3061 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3061 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3060 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3061 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3064 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3064 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3065 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3042 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3042 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3042 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Proposed pocket (xenial/nux, xenial/ubuntu-themes). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/compiz, xenial/unity, xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Proposed pocket (xenial/nux, xenial/ubuntu-themes, xenial/unity). REJECTED queue (xenial/unity-control-center). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Proposed pocket (bionic/plasma-workspace). Release pocket (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze, bionic/breeze-grub, bionic/breeze-gtk, bionic/breeze-plymouth, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kde-gtk-config, bionic/kdecoration, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Proposed pocket (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/ubuntu-themes, xenial/unity). REJECTED queue (xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3055 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Proposed pocket (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/ubuntu-themes, xenial/unity). Successfully built (xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtscript-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Dependency wait (bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Dependency wait (bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (bionic/qtbase-op
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Currently building (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, bionic/qtdeclarative-opens
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Dependency wait (bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Succ
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3067 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3067 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Proposed pocket (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/ubuntu-themes, xenial/unity). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Failed to build (xenial/unity). Proposed pocket (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/ubuntu-themes). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Failed to build (xenial/unity). Proposed pocket (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/ubuntu-themes). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Failed to build (xenial/unity). Proposed pocket (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/ubuntu-themes). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Currently building (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, bionic/qtdeclarative-opens
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Failed to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Dependency wait (bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Succ
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3068 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3068 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3068 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3068 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3068 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Currently building (bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Dependency wait (bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, bionic/qtdeclarative-opens
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Dependency wait (bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (bionic/qtbase-o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2082 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2356 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3058 Dependency wait (bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src)
